# 2017 7-Round Mock Draft 1.0 (All GMs See Post #926!!)



## My Cozen Dylan

Everyone who is a "GM" will need to commit to the time and effort involved. If you repeatedly don't post you will be placed on auto-pick.

*Order:* We will use the authentic draft order as of 21 January 2017.

*Picks:* The draft window will be from 8AM to 12AM (MIDNIGHT) ET. All selections will be 4-hours long. Once the four hours are up, anyone may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS MIDTERM Rankings. We auto 3 North Americans, then 1 European. NO GOALTENDERS AUTO'ED. *ANYONE CAN AUTO-PICK IF I AM NOT AROUND. AN AUTOPICK CANNOT BE CHANGED ONCE THE NEXT PICK HAS BEEN MADE. NO EXCEPTIONS.*

*Trades:* All trades at the draft must be Cap Compliant with a $75M maximum, $55M minimum Salary Cap. Use capfriendly.com as your source. Traded picks are limited to 2017, 2018, or 2019. Once a trade is agreed upon (via PM of course) either team can announce it, but I need the other to confirm.

*Rosters:* Please post your initial roster, and post an updated version when a trade is made. *Always include Cap status.*

After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them! *And POST THIS WITH YOUR PICK!!!* If you cannot PM for whatever reason (i.e. on a phone), ASK SOMEONE TO PM in your post.

Please, Do Not Announce Trades Until All Teams Have a GM

*EXPANSION LISTS DUE: TUESDAY, JANUARY 24, AT 11:59 PM ET
EXPANSION DRAFT: WEDNESDAY, JANUARY 25
DRAFT COMMENCES: THURSDAY, JANUARY 26, 8 AM ET*

*GMs*
Anaheim Ducks: *heusy_79*
Arizona Coyotes: *MasterMatt25*
Boston Bruins: *Stud Muffin*
Buffalo Sabres: *Ristoreilly*
Calgary Flames: *dathockeydoe*
Carolina Hurricanes: *Patmac40*
Chicago Blackhawks: *Teemu*
Colorado Avalanche: *landy92mack29*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *5cotland*
Dallas Stars: *Zaddy Zads*
Detroit Red Wings: *hoc123* _This team is on Auto-Pick_
Edmonton Oilers: *McMozesmadness*
Florida Panthers: *uncleben85*
Los Angeles Kings: *Sundinisagod*
Minnesota Wild: *FinPanda*
Montreal Canadiens: *TT1* 
Nashville Predators: *King Weber*
New Jersey Devils: *Zemgus26*
New York Islanders: *BTrotts19*
New York Rangers: *Joey Bones*
Ottawa Senators: *edguy*
Philadelphia Flyers: *Paneerboy*
Pittsburgh Penguins: *Ermo20*
San Jose Sharks: *belair* 
St Louis Blues: *Pondcake*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *boltsfan9186*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *Rare Jewel*
Vancouver Canucks: *FlamerForLife*
Vegas Golden Knights: *ZGirgs28*
Washington Capitals: *showjaxx*
Winnipeg Jets: *Jetabre*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Round One*
1. San Jose Sharks (from Dallas Stars): *Nolan Patrick, C, Brandon (WHL)*
2. Arizona Coyotes (from Colorado Avalanche): *Nico Hischier, C, Halifax (QMJHL)*
3. Vegas Golden Knights: *Timothy Liljegren, D, Rogle (Sweden)*
4. Colorado Avalanche (from Arizona Coyotes): *Owen Tippett, RW, Mississauga (OHL)*
5. New York Islanders: *Gabriel Vilardi, C, Windsor (OHL)*
6. Buffalo Sabres: *Casey Mittelstadt, C, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)*
7. Winnipeg Jets: *Juuso Valimaki, D, Tri-City (WHL)*
8. New Jersey Devils: *Martin Necas, C, Brno (Czech Republic)*
9. Philadelphia Flyers (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Elias Pettersson, C, Timra (Sweden)*
10. Detroit Red Wings: *Klim Kostin, LW, Moscow (Russia)*
11. New Jersey Devils (from Los Angeles Kings): *Eeli Tolvanen, RW, Sioux City (USHL)*
12. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Florida Panthers): *Cale Makar, D, Brooks (AJHL)*
13. Carolina Hurricanes: *Cody Glass, C, Portland (WHL)*
14. Vancouver Canucks: *Nicolas Hague, D, Mississauga (OHL)*
15. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Nikita Popugaev, LW, Prince George (WHL)*
16. Edmonton Oilers (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Michael Rasmussen, C, Tri-City (WHL)*
17. Calgary Flames: *Nick Suzuki, C, Owen Sound (OHL)*
18. Nashville Predators: *Callan Foote, D, Kelowna (WHL)*
19. St Louis Blues: *Lias Andersson, C, HV71 (Sweden)*
20. Boston Bruins: *Kristian Vesalainen, LW, Frolunda (Sweden)*
21. Philadelphia Flyers (from Ottawa Senators): *Maxime Comtois, LW, Victoriaville (WHL)*
22. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Edmonton Oilers): *Miro Heiskanen, D, HIFK (Finland)*
23. San Jose Sharks: *Erik Brannstrom, D, HV71 (Sweden)*
24. Vegas Golden Knights (from New York Rangers): *Ryan Poehling, C, St Cloud State (NCAA)*
25. Chicago Blackhawks: *Ivan Lodnia, RW, Erie (OHL)*
26. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Kailer Yamamoto, RW, Spokane (WHL)*
27. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Urho Vaakanainen, D, JYP (Finland)*
28. New Jersey Devils (from Anaheim Ducks): *Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna (WHL)*
29. Montreal Canadiens: *Isaac Ratcliffe, LW, Guelph (OHL)*
30. Minnesota Wild: *Alexei Lipanov, C, Balashikha (Russia)*
31. Washington Capitals: *Shane Bowers, C, Waterloo (USHL)*

*Round Two*
32. Colorado Avalanche: *Matthew Strome, LW, Hamilton (OHL)*
33. Colorado Avalanche (from Arizona Coyotes): *Cale Fleury, D, Kootenay (WHL)*
34. New York Islanders: *Henri Jokiharju, D, Portland (WHL)*
35. New York Rangers (from Vegas Golden Knights): *Filip Westerlund, D, Frolunda (Sweden)*
36. Buffalo Sabres: *Robin Salo, D, Sport (Finland)*
37. Winnipeg Jets: *Marcus Davidsson, C, Djurgarden (Sweden)*
38. Dallas Stars: *Jake Oettinger, G, Boston University (NCAA)*
39. New Jersey Devils: *Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor (OHL)*
40. Edmonton Oilers (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan, C, Spokane (WHL)*
41. Detroit Red Wings: *Robert Thomas, C, London (OHL)*
42. Los Angeles Kings: *Stelio Mattheos, RW, Brandon (WHL)*
43. Florida Panthers: *Pierre-Olivier Joseph, D, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
44. Carolina Hurricanes: *Ostap Safin, RW, Sparta (Czech Republic)*
45. Vancouver Canucks: *Jason Robertson, LW, Kingston (OHL)*
46. St Louis Blues (from Philadelphia Flyers via Tampa Bay): *Nick Henry, RW, Regina (WHL)*
47. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Conor Timmins, D, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
48. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Calgary Flames): *Alexander Chmelevski, C, Ottawa (OHL)*
49. Nashville Predators: *Antoine Morand, C, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)*
50. St Louis Blues: *Grant Mismash, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
51. New Jersey Devils (from Boston Bruins): *Alex Formenton, LW, London (OHL)*
52. Anaheim Ducks (from Ottawa Senators via Toronto): *Ukko-Pekka Luukkonen, G, HPK (Finland)*
53. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Edmonton Oilers via Boston and Edmonton): *Jesper Boqvist, C, Timra (Sweden)*
54. New Jersey Devils (from San Jose Sharks via Toronto): *Jonah Gadjovich, LW, Owen Sound (OHL)*
55. Carolina Hurricanes (from New York Rangers): *Artyom Minulin, D, Swift Current (WHL)*
56. San Jose Sharks (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Luke Martin, D, Michigan (NCAA)*
57. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Ian Scott, G, Prince Albert (WHL)*
58. New York Rangers (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Scott Reedy, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
59. New Jersey Devils (from Anaheim Ducks): *Noel Hoefenmayer, D, Ottawa (OHL)*
60. Montreal Canadiens: *Mason Shaw, C, Medicine Hat (WHL)*
61. Buffalo Sabres (from Minnesota Wild): *Morgan Frost, C, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
62. Montreal Canadiens (from Washington Capitals): *Markus Phillips, D, Owen Sound (OHL)*

*Round Three*
63. New Jersey Devils (from Colorado Avalanche): *MacKenzie Entwistle, RW, Hamilton (OHL)*
64. Florida Panthers (from Arizona Coyotes): *Jake Leschyshyn, C, Regina (WHL)*
65. Colorado Avalanche (from New York Islanders via Arizona): *Stuart Skinner, G, Lethbridge (WHL)*
66. Vegas Golden Knights: *Adam Ruzicka, C, Sarnia (OHL)*
67. Detroit Red Wings (from Buffalo Sabres): *Jack Studnicka, C, Oshawa (OHL)*
68. Winnipeg Jets: *Lukas Elvenes, C, Rogle (Sweden)*
69. Dallas Stars: *Nate Schnarr, C, Guelph (OHL)* _Auto-Pick_
70. Toronto Maple Leafs (from New Jersey Devils): *D'Artagnan Joly, RW, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
71. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Eemeli Rasanen, D, Kingston (OHL)*
72. Colorado Avalanche (from Detroit Red Wings via San Jose and Arizona): *Josh Brook, D, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
73. Los Angeles Kings: *Ivan Chekhovich, LW, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
74. Montreal Canadiens (from Florida Panthers): *Jonas Rondbjerg, RW, Vaxjo (Sweden)*
75. Carolina Hurricanes: *Maxime Fortier, RW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
76. Vancouver Canucks: *Pavel Koltygin, C, Drummondville (QMJHL)*
77. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Yaroslav Alexeyev, RW, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
78. Detroit Red Wings (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Dmitri Samorukov, D, Guelph (OHL)*
79. Calgary Flames: *Joshua Norris, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
80. Nashville Predators: *Jarret Tyszka, D, Seattle (WHL)* _Auto-Pick_
81. Vancouver Canucks (from St Louis Blues via Edmonton): *Greg Meireles, C, Kitchener (OHL)*
82. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Boston Bruins via Philadelphia): *Fabian Zetterlund, RW, Farjestad (Sweden)*
83. Montreal Canadiens (from Ottawa Senators): *Filip Chytil, LW, Zlin (Czech Republic)*
84. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Edmonton Oilers): *Denis Mikhnin, RW, Rimouski (QMJHL)*
85. Chicago Blackhawks (from San Jose Sharks): *Daniil Tarasov, G, Ufa (Russia)*
86. New York Rangers: *Morgan Geekie, C, Tri-City (WHL)*
87. Chicago Blackhawks (via Carolina): *Brady Lyle, D, North Bay (OHL)*
88. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Aleksi Heponiemi, C, Swift Current (WHL)* _Auto-Pick_
89. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Ivan Kosorenkov, RW, Victoriaville (QMJHL)*
90. Boston Bruins (from Anaheim Ducks via Detroit): *Leon Gawanke, D, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
91. Montreal Canadiens: *Jonathan Smart, D, Regina (WHL)*
92. Minnesota Wild: *Rickard Hugg, C, Leksand (Sweden)*
93. Buffalo Sabres (from Washington Capitals): *Thomas Miller, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*

*Round Four*
94. Colorado Avalanche: *Samuel Bucek, LW, Shawinigan (QMJHL)*
95. Colorado Avalanche (from Arizona Coyotes): *Jacob Paquette, D, Kingston (OHL)*
96. New Jersey Devils (from New York Islanders via Philadelphia): *Jocktan Chainey, D, Halifax (QMJHL)*
97. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Vegas Golden Knights): *Jakub Galvas, D, Olomouc (Czech Republic)*
98. Buffalo Sabres: *Joni Ikonen, C, FrÃ¶lunda (Sweden)*
99. Winnipeg Jets: *Maxwell Gildon, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
100. Dallas Stars: *Michael Anderson, D, Waterloo (USHL)*
101. Anaheim Ducks (from New Jersey Devils): *Olle Eriksson Ek, G, Farjestad (Sweden)*
102. Buffalo Sabres (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Zachary Gallant, C, Peterborough (OHL)*
103. Montreal Canadiens (from Detroit Red Wings): *Kyle Olson, RW, Tri-City (WHL)*
104. Los Angeles Kings: *Ian Mitchell, D, Spruce Grove (AJHL)*
105. New York Rangers (from Florida Panthers): *Maxim Zhukov, G, Green Bay (USHL)*
106. Carolina Hurricanes: *Adam Thilander, D, North Bay (OHL)*
107. Vancouver Canucks: *Keith Petruzzelli, G, Muskegon (USHL)*
108. New Jersey Devils (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Jordan Bellerive, C, Lethbridge (WHL)*
109. San Jose Sharks (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *David Farrance, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
110. Calgary Flames: *Mark Rubinchik, D, Saskatoon (WHL)*
111. Nashville Predators: *Emil Bemstrom, C, Leksand (Sweden)*
112. St Louis Blues: *Cameron Crotty, D, Brockville (CCHL)*
113. Boston Bruins: *Kirill Slepets, LW, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
114. New York Rangers (from Ottawa Senators via Vegas): *Gustav Lindstrom, D, Almtuna (Sweden)*
115. Boston Bruins (from Edmonton Oilers): *Ben Jones, C, Niagara (OHL)*
116. Chicago Blackhawks (from San Jose Sharks): *Tyler Steenbergen, C, Swift Current (WHL)*
117. Colorado Avalanche (from New York Rangers): *Joel Teasdale, C, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
118. Chicago Blackhawks: *Martin Bodak, D, Tappara (Finland)*
119. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Dylan Samberg, D, Hermantown (HS-MN)*
120. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Artyom Manukyan, C, Omskie (Russia)*
121. Vegas Golden Knights (from Anaheim Ducks): *Matthew Quercia, LW, Sioux Falls (USHL)*
122. Montreal Canadiens: *Evan Barratt, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
123. Minnesota Wild: *Emil Westerlund, LW, Linkoping (Sweden)*
124. Washington Capitals: *Zach Solow, C, Dubuque (USHL)*

*Round Five*
125. Colorado Avalanche: *Austen Keating, C, Ottawa (OHL)*
126. Colorado Avalanche (from Arizona Coyotes): *Lane Zablocki, C, Red Deer (WHL)*
127. Vegas Golden Knights (from New York Islanders): *Arvid Soderblom, G, Frolunda (Sweden)*
128. Vegas Golden Knights: *Ryan Peckford, C, Victoria (WHL)*
129. St Louis Blues (from Buffalo Sabres): *Ty Lewis, LW, Brandon (WHL)*
130. Winnipeg Jets: *Patrick Khodorenko, C, Michigan State (NCAA)*
131. Dallas Stars: *Emil Oksanen, RW, Espoo (Finland)*
132. New Jersey Devils: *Walter Flower, D, Halifax (QMJHL)*
133. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Alexis Binner, D, Green Bay (USHL)*
134. Detroit Red Wings: *David Kvasnicka, D, Plzen (Czech Republic)* _Auto-Pick_
135. Los Angeles Kings: *Zachary Lauzon, D, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
136. Florida Panthers: *Kasper Kotkansalo, D, Sioux Falls (USHL)*
137. Chicago Blackhawks (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Keoni Texeira, D, Portland (WHL)*
138. Edmonton Oilers (from Vancouver Canucks): *Saku Vesterinen, D, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
139. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Venyamin Baranov, D, St Petersburg (Russia)*
140. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Patrick Bajkov, RW, Everett (WHL)*
141. Calgary Flames: *Tyler Inamoto, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
142. Nashville Predators: *Alexander Polunin, LW, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
143. Chicago Blackhawks (from St Louis Blues): *Kirill Maksimov, RW, Niagara (OHL)*
144. Carolina Hurricanes (from Boston Bruins): *Igor Shvyryov, C, Magnitogorsk (Russia)*
145. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Ottawa Senators): *Antoine Crete-Belzile, D, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
146. Edmonton Oilers: *Brannon McManus, RW, Chicago (USHL)*
147. Toronto Maple Leafs (from San Jose Sharks): *Reilly Walsh, D, Chicago (USHL)*
148. New York Rangers: *Julius Mattila, C, Boston College (NCAA)*
149. Chicago Blackhawks: *Kalle Miketinac, C, Frolunda (Sweden)*
150. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Maxim Sushko, LW, Owen Sound (OHL)*
151. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Jesse Bjugstad, D, Stillwater (HS-MN)*
152. Anaheim Ducks: *Filip Sveningsson, LW, HV71 (Sweden)*
153. Montreal Canadiens: *Jesse Koskenkorva, LW, Karpat (Finland)*
154. Minnesota Wild: *AJ Pratt, C, Red Deer (WHL)*
155. Washington Capitals: *Tim Soderlund, LW, Skelleftea (Sweden)*

*Round Six*
156. Colorado Avalanche (via San Jose): *MacAuley Carson, LW, Sudbury (OHL)*
157. San Jose Sharks (from Arizona Coyotes): *Benjamin Mirageas, D, Bloomington (USHL)* _Auto-Pick_
158. Toronto Maple Leafs (from New York Islanders via Chicago and San Jose): *Alexandre Texier, C, Grenoble (France)*
159. Buffalo Sabres (from Vegas Golden Knights): *Clayton Phillips, D, Fargo (USHL)*
160. Dallas Stars (from Buffalo Sabres): *August Burg, D, Brynas (Sweden)*
161. Winnipeg Jets: *Dayton Rasmussen, G, Tri-City (USHL)*
162. Detroit Red Wings (from Dallas Stars): *Jack Rathbone, D, Dexter School (HS-MA)* _Auto-Pick_
163. New Jersey Devils: *Elijah Roberts, D, Kitchener (OHL)*
164. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Marian Studenic, RW, Hamilton (OHL)*
165. Detroit Red Wings: *Ryan McGregor, C, Kingston (OHL)* _Auto-Pick_
166. Edmonton Oilers (from Los Angeles Kings): *Philip Lagunov, C, Burlington (OJHL)*
167. Buffalo Sabres (from Florida Panthers via Detroit): *Cayden Primeau, G, Lincoln (USHL)*
168. Carolina Hurricanes: *Matt Villalta, G, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)* 
169. New York Rangers (from Vancouver Canucks): *Grant Anderson, D, Wayzata (HS-MN)*
170. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Jakub Lacka, LW, Trinec (Czech Republic)*
171. Florida Panthers (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Daniil Skorikov, C, Ufa (Russia)*
172. Calgary Flames: *Matt Miller, C, Sioux City (USHL)*
173. Nashville Predators: *Linus Nyman, RW, Kingston (OHL)*
174. St Louis Blues: *Nick Leivermann, D, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)*
175. Boston Bruins: *Filip Krivosik, RW, HPK (Finland)*
176. Montreal Canadiens (from Ottawa Senators): *Will Warm, D, Edmonton (WHL)*
177. Edmonton Oilers: *Benton Maass, D, Elk River (HS-MN)*
178. San Jose Sharks: *Justin Brazeau, RW, North Bay (OHL)*
179. Nashville Predators (from New York Rangers): *Denis Smirnov, LW, Penn State (NCAA)*
180. Chicago Blackhawks: *Benjamin Gagne, D, Quebec (QMJHL)*
181. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Dylan Coghlan, D, Tri-City (WHL)*
182. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Jaroslav Dvorak, RW, Kralove (Czech Republic)* _Auto-Pick_
183. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Anaheim Ducks via Florida): *Andrei Altybarmakyan, LW, SKA St Petersburg (Russia)*
184. Montreal Canadiens: *Adam Ahman, G, HV71 (Sweden)*
185. Minnesota Wild: *Oliver Felixson, D, Saint John (QMJHL)*
186. Washington Capitals: *Sami Moilanen, RW, Seattle (WHL)*

*Round Seven*
187. Colorado Avalanche: *Daniel Bukac, D, Brandon (WHL)*
188. New York Rangers (from Arizona Coyotes): *Erik Smolka, RW, Trencin (Czech Republic)*
189. New York Islanders: *Corson Green, D, Chicago (USHL)*
190. Buffalo Sabres (from Vegas Golden Knights): *Matej Novak, RW, Brno (Czech Republic)*
191. Buffalo Sabres: *Radim Salda, D, Kralove (Czech Republic)*
192. Winnipeg Jets: *Tom Hedberg, D, Barrie (OHL)*
193. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Dallas Stars): *Anton Bjorkman, D, Linkoping (Sweden)*
194. New Jersey Devils: *Joey Keane, D, Barrie (OHL)*
195. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Nikita Anokhovsky, C, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
196. New Jersey Devils (from Detroit Red Wings): *Stephen Dhillon, G, Niagara (OHL)*
197. Los Angeles Kings: *Mark Kastelic, C, Calgary (WHL)*
198. Boston Bruins (from Florida Panthers): *Lucas Chiodo, LW, Barrie (OHL)*
199. Carolina Hurricanes: *Graham Slaggert, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
200. Florida Panthers (from Vancouver Canucks via Montreal): *Tobias Giesser, D, Zug (Switzerland)*
201. New Jersey Devils (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Jacob Tortora, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
202. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Scott Walford, D, Victoria (WHL)*
203. Calgary Flames: *Daniil Vovchenko, RW, Cherepovets (Russia)*
204. Nashville Predators: *Shawn Boudrias, RW, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
205. St Louis Blues: *Jakub Pour, LW, Plzen (Czech Republic)*
206. Detroit Red Wings (from Boston Bruins): *Jonathan Dugan, LW, Northwood (HS-NY)* _Auto-Pick_
207. Montreal Canadiens (from Ottawa Senators): *Morgan Barron, C, St Andrew's (HS-ON)*
208. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Edmonton Oilers): *Nicolas Muller, RW, Modo (Sweden)*
209. Chicago Blackhawks (from San Jose Sharks): *Thomas Gregoire, D, Shebrooke (QMJHL)*
210. New York Rangers: *Patrik Hrehorcak, LW, Trinec (Czech Republic)*
211. Chicago Blackhawks (via San Jose): *William Lindgren, D, Orebro (Sweden)*
212. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Cole Coskey, LW, Saginaw (OHL)*
213. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Dmitry Rodionychev, D, Novgorod (Russia)*
214. Chicago Blackhawks (from Anaheim Ducks): *Malte Setkov, D, Malmo (Sweden)*
215. Winnipeg Jets (from Montreal Canadiens): *John St Ivany, D, Sioux Falls (USHL)* _Auto-Pick_
216. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Minnesota Wild): *Andrei Svetlakov, C, CSKA (Russia)*
217. Washington Capitals: *Ivan Prosvetov, G, Minnesota (NAHL)*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Expansion Draft Results*

Anaheim Ducks: *Jared Boll*
Arizona Coyotes: *Jordan Martinook*
Boston Bruins: *Malcolm Subban*
Buffalo Sabres: *Tyler Ennis*
Calgary Flames: *Emile Poirier*
Carolina Hurricanes: *Andrej Nestrasil*
Chicago Blackhawks: *Ville Pokka*
Colorado Avalanche: *Matt Nieto*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *William Karlsson*
Dallas Stars: *Esa Lindell*
Detroit Red Wings: *Anthony Mantha*
Edmonton Oilers: *Griffin Reinhart*
Florida Panthers: *Alex Petrovic*
Los Angeles Kings: *Nick Shore*
Minnesota Wild: *Marco Scandella*
Montreal Canadiens: *Sven Andrighetto* 
Nashville Predators: *Calle Jarnkrok*
New Jersey Devils: *John Moore*
New York Islanders: *Thomas Hickey*
New York Rangers: *Michael Grabner*
Ottawa Senators: *Craig Anderson*
Philadelphia Flyers: *Dale Weise*
Pittsburgh Penguins: *Matt Murray*
San Jose Sharks: *Melker Karlsson* 
St Louis Blues: *Joel Edmundson*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *Nikita Nesterov*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *Tyler Bozak*
Vancouver Canucks: *Markus Granlund*
Washington Capitals: *Karl Alzner*
Winnipeg Jets: *Joel Armia*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Trades Completed*

Trade #1
To Tampa Bay: Mike Green (25% Retained)
To Detroit: Ryan Callahan, Brett Howden, 2019 2nd, 2018 3rd

Trade #2
To Buffalo: Danny DeKeyser (20% Retained)
To Detroit: 67th Overall, 2018 7th

Trade #3
To Montreal: Tomas Tatar
To Detroit: Noah Juulsen, 2018 5th

Trade #4
To Ottawa: Loui Eriksson
To Vancouver: Bobby Ryan, Curtis Lazar, 2018 3rd

Trade #5
To Montreal: Chris Tanev, 200th Overall
To Vancouver: Nathan Beaulieu, Nikita Scherbak, Jacob De La Rose

Trade #6
To Anaheim: 2018 6th
To Detroit: 90th Overall, Kevin Bieksa (37.5% Retained)

Trade #7
To Philadelphia: Luke Glendening (27.8% Retained)
To Detroit: Andrew MacDonald, Robert Hagg, 2018 2nd

Trade #8
To Philadelphia: 9th Overall
To Tampa Bay: 15th Overall, 46th Overall

Trade #9
To Tampa Bay: 2018 7th
To Ottawa: Erik Condra

Trade #10
To Detroit: Nathan Bastian
To New Jersey: Alexei Marchenko

Trade #11
To NY Rangers: Xavier Ouellet
To Detroit: Marc Staal, 2018 2nd, 2019 3rd

Trade #12
To Ottawa: Jake Allen, Jacob Doty
To St Louis: Chris Driedger, Gabriel Gagne

Trade #13
To Edmonton: 53rd Overall
To Boston: Brandon Davidson, 115th Overall

Trade #14
To New Jersey: Darren Helm, 196th Overall
To Detroit: Future Considerations

Trade #15
To Buffalo: 167th Overall
To Detroit: Rights to Cody Franson

Trade #16
To Anaheim: Taylor Hall, Ken Appleby, 101st Overall
To New Jersey: Sami Vatanen, Antoine Vermette, 28th Overall, 59th Overall

Trade #17
To Boston: Gustav Nyqvist, 90th overall
To Detroit: Jakub Zboril, Jake DeBrusk, 206th Overall

Trade #18
To Arizona: Ryan Strome, 65th Overall
To NY Islanders: Anthony Duclair, Nick Merkley

Trade #19
To Dallas: Benoit Pouliot
To Edmonton: Antti Niemi

Trade #20
To Dallas: Semyon Varlamov, Blake Comeau
To Colorado: Kari Lehtonen, Jason Dickenson, 2018 2nd

Trade #21
To Toronto: Joseph Blandisi, 70th Overall
To New Jersey: Nikita Soshnikov, 54th Overall

Trade #22
To Dallas: Jimmy Howard
To Detroit: 162nd Overall, 2018 3rd

Trade #23
To Vegas: 114th Overall
To Ottawa: Vegas will not select Jean-Gabriel Pageau in the expansion draft

Trade #24
To Columbus: Dylan Larkin
To Detroit: Nick Foligno, Sonny Milano, Kevin Stenlund, 2019 1st

Trade #25
To Toronto: Boone Jenner
To Columbus: James van Riemsdyk

Trade #26
To Vegas: Brendan Leipsic
To Toronto: 97th Overall, 2018 3rd

Trade #27
To Dallas: Marc-Edouard Vlasic, Timo Meier
To San Jose: 1st Overall, Cody Eakin, Valeri Nichushkin

Trade #28
To San Jose: Marc Methot, Nick Paul
To Ottawa: Joel Ward, Noah Rod

Trade #29
To Ottawa: Guillaume Brisebois
To Vancouver: Mike Condon

Trade #30
To Florida: Rights to Roman Polak
To Toronto: Rights to Reto Berra

Trade #31
To Vegas: Dillon Simpson
To Edmonton: Vegas will not select Juhjar Khaira in the expansion draft

Trade #32
To Vegas: Nate Thompson, 121st Overall
To Anaheim: 159th Overall, Anaheim chooses who Vegas will select in the expansion draft

Trade #33
To Edmonton: Jannik Hansen
To Vancouver: David Musil, 81st Overall

Trade #34
To Columbus: Matt Duchene (50% Retained), Patrick Wiercioch, 2018 6th
To Colorado: Pierre-Luc Dubois, David Savard, 2019 2nd, 2019 3rd

Trade #35
To Buffalo: Alex Edler, William Lockwood
To Vancouver: Danny DeKeyser, Hudson Fasching

Trade #36
To Florida: Andrew Shaw, 200th Overall
To Montreal: Graham Black, 74th Overall

Trade #37
To Buffalo: Stephen Johns
To Dallas: 160th Overall, 2018 4th

Trade #38
To Vegas: Giorgio Stephan, 2019 5th
To Buffalo: Buffalo chooses who Vegas will select in the expansion draft

Trade #39
To Detroit: Tomas Plekanec
To Montreal: 103rd Overall

Trade #40
To Columbus: Jared Spurgeon
To Minnesota: 2018 2nd, 2019 4th, Matt Calvert, Andrew Peeke

Trade #41
To Calgary: Gabriel Carlsson
To Columbus: 48th Overall, Pavel Karnaukhov

Trade #42
To Vegas: Roope Hintz
To Dallas: Vegas will not select Semyon Varlamov in the expansion draft

Trade #43
To Vegas: 127th Overall
To NY Islanders: Islanders choose who Vegas will select in the expansion draft

Trade #44
To New Jersey: 11th Overall
To Los Angeles: Pavel Zacha

Trade #45
To Arizona: 2nd Overall, David Savard
To Colorado: 4th Overall, 33rd Overall, Kyle Wood

Trade #46
To Columbus: Patrick Shea, 12th Overall, 2018 3rd
To Florida: Jack Johnson (25% Retained), Ryan Collins, 2018 1st

Trade #47
To Philadelphia: Logan Brown, 21st Overall
To Ottawa: Wayne Simmonds, 2018 6th

Trade #48
To Ottawa: Alexei Emelin (50% Retained)
To Montreal: Mark Borowieki, 83rd Overall, 176th Overall, 207th Overall

Trade #49
To Ottawa: Zach Bogosian
To Buffalo: Chris Wideman, Filip Chlapik, 2018 5th

Trade #50
To Arizona: Dan Girardi, Brandon Halverson, Daniel Bernhardt
To NY Rangers: 188th Overall, 2018 4th, 2019 Conditional 2nd (Conditional on Halverson starting 10 games in the 2018-19 season)

Trade #51
To Edmonton: 16th Overall, Andreas Johnson
To Toronto: 22nd Overall, 84th Overall, Markus Niemelainen

Trade #52
To Vegas: 24th Overall
To NY Rangers: 35th Overall, 114th Overall, Roope Hintz

Trade #53
To Toronto: MacKenzie Weegar, 183rd Overall
To Florida: Garret Sparks, Victor Loov, 171st Overall

Trade #54
To Columbus: JT Miller
To NY Rangers: Markus Nutivaara, Paul Bittner, 58th Overall, 2018 3rd, 2018 4th

Trade #55
To Tampa Bay: Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, Jordan Eberle, Mitch Moroz
To Edmonton: Tyler Johnson, Ondrej Palat, Matthew Spencer, 40th Overall

Trade #56
To Edmonton: Oliver Bjorkstrand
To Columbus: 53rd Overall, 208th Overall

Trade #57
To Vegas: Valtteri Filppula, JT Brown
To Tampa Bay: Thomas Hickey, Jared Boll

Trade #58
To St Louis: Ben Bishop, Braydon Coburn, Jake Dotchin, 46th Overall
To Tampa Bay: Kevin Shattenkirk, Nail Yakupov, Ivan Barbashev, Vincent Dunn

Trade #59
To Arizona: Matthew Strome
To Colorado: Christian Fischer, Laurent Dauphin, 65th Overall, 72nd Overall, 95th Overall, 126th Overall

Trade #60
To Tampa Bay: Rights to Anders Nilsson
To Buffalo: Rights to Jeremy Morin, 102nd Overall

Trade #61
To Calgary: Andrej Sustr
To Tampa Bay: Hunter Smith

Trade #62
To Columbus: Julius Nattinen, 2018 4th
To Anaheim: Joonas Korpisalo, 2018 3rd

Trade #63
To San Jose: 56th Overall, 158th Overall
To Chicago: 85th Overall, 116th Overall, 209th Overall, 211th Overall

Trade #64
To Toronto: 82nd Overall
To Philadelphia: Kerby Rychel

Trade #65
To Philadelphia: Julius Nattinen, Pavel Karnaukhov
To Columbus: 77th Overall, 139th Overall, 170th Overall

Trade #66
To Philadelphia: Jesper Bratt and Brandon Gignac
To New Jersey: 96th Overall, 108th Overall, 201st Overall

Trade #67
To Columbus: Michael Grabner
To Vegas: Scott Hartnell (25% Retained), Scott Harrington, 2018 4th

Trade #68
To Vegas: Stefan Noesen
To Anaheim: William Karlsson

Trade #69
To Tampa Bay: Anthony Mantha
To Vegas: Rights to Kevin Shattenkirk, Vladislav Namestnikov, Ross Colton, Johnathan MacLeod

Trade #70
To San Jose: 109th Overall
To Toronto: 147th Overall, 158th Overall

Trade #71
To Edmonton: 166th Overall
To Los Angeles: 2018 5th

Trade #72
To Vegas: Brandon Hagel
To Buffalo: 159th Overall, 190th Overall

Trade #73
To Columbus: 193rd Overall
To Dallas: 2018 6th

Trade #74
To Columbus: 216th Overall
To Minnesota: 2018 5th


----------



## McMozesmadness

Super pumped. 

I'll post Oilers info tonight.


----------



## Zaddy

reporting in.



McMozesmadness said:


> Super pumped.
> 
> I'll post Oilers info tonight.




Of course you're the one who stole the Oilers


----------



## MackAttack26

*Mike Cammalleri (5.000) - Travis Zajac (5.750) - Kyle Palmieri (4.650) 
Adam Henrique (4.000) - Antoine Vermette (1.750) - PA Parenteau (1.500)
Nikita Soshnikov (0.736) - Darren Helm (3.850) - Beau Bennett (0.975)
Miles Wood (0.925) - Sergey Kalinen (0.950) - Devante Smith-Pelley (1.300)
X - Jacob Josefson (0.800)

Andy Greene (5.000) - Damon Severson (4.500)
Kyle Quincey (1.050) - Sami Vatanen (4.875)
Yohann Auvitu (0.950) - Alexei Marchenko (1.450)
X - Jon Merrill (1.137), Ben Lovejoy (2.667)

Cory Schneider (6.000)
Keith Kinkaid (0.950)

Total Cap: $60.755M
*​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Zaddy Zads said:


> reporting in.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you're the one who stole the Oilers




People who participated in my very first mock back in 2014 get special privileges.


----------



## edguy

Mike Hoffman ($5,187,500)-Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)-Wayne Simmonds ($3,975,000)
Ryan Dzingel ($2,000,000)-Derrick Brassard ($5,000,000)-Loui Eriksson ($6,000,000)
Zack Smith ($3,500,000)-JG Pageau ($2,000,000)-Mark Stone ($3,500,000)
Erik Condra ($1,250,000)-Tom Pyatt ($800,000)-Joel Ward ($3,275,000)
Chris Neil (UFA)/Chris Kelly (UFA)

Thomas Chabot ($894,167)-Erik Karlsson ($6,500,000)
Dion Phaneuf ($7,000,000)-Zach Bogosian ($5,142,857)
Alexei Emelin ($2,050,000)-Cody Ceci ($2,800,000)
Fredrik Claesson ($700,000)

Jake Allen ($4,350,000)
Andrew Hammond ($1,350,000)

LTIR: Clarke MacArthur
Total Cap Hit: $70,911,524

*Belleville Senators*

Jason Akeson-Colin White-Casey Bailey
Max McCormick-Phil Varone-Buddy Robinson
Kyle Flanagan-Noah Rod-Francis Perron
Chris Rodewald-Chad Nehring-Jacob Doty
Zach Stortini/Mike Blunden

Andreas Englund-Michael Kostka
Ben Harpur-Patrick Sieloff
Guillaume Brisebois-Chris Carlisle
Chris Rumble

Marcus Hogberg
Matt O'Connor

*Other Prospects:*
Ryan Rupert, C
Max Lajoie, D
Jonathan Dahlen, LW
Macoy Erkamps, D
Mikhael Wikstrand, D
Cody Donaghey, D
Vince Dunn, C
Todd Burgess, RW
Chistian Wolanin, D
Chistian Jaros, D
Markus Nurmi, RW
Kelly Summers, D
Shane Eiserman, LW
Robert Baillargeon, C
Chris Leblanc, RW

*Signings:*
Zack Smith-4 years 14 Mil
Ryan Dzingel-2 years 4Mil
Mike Condon-3 years 3.3Mil
Fredrik Claesson-2 years 1.4Mil
JG Pageau-3 years 6Mil
Colin White-ELC 894K per
Tom Pyatt- 2 years 1.6Mil

*Wants:*
Top 4 Dman

* Trade Block:*
All Picks
Prospects (not named White/Chabot)
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Roster info to come


----------



## Ermo20

Conor Sheary - Sidney Crosby - Patric Hornqvist
Carl Hagelin - Evgeni Malkin - Bryan Rust
Jake Guentzel - Nick Bonino - Phil Kessel
Chris Kunitz - Eric Fehr - Scott Wilson
Tom Kuhnhackl

Olli Maatta - Kris Letang
Brian Dumoulin - Trevor Daley
Derrick Pouliot - Justin Schultz
Ian Cole

Matt Murray
Marc-Andre Fleury

Signings:

Nick Bonino: 3 years, $3M AAV
Conor Sheary: 3 years, $2M AAV
Trevor Daley: 2 years, $3M AAV
Justin Schultz: 2 years, $1.8M AAV
Brian Dumoulin: 4 years, $3.5M AAV
Derrick Pouliot: 2 years, $1M AAV

Unsigned:

Chris Kunitz
Matt Cullen
Cameron Gaunce
Steve Oleksy
Chad Ruhwedel

Cap Hit: $74,689,681
Cap Space: $310,319

Untouchable:

Sidney Crosby
Evgeni Malkin
Phil Kessel
Kris Letang
Olli Maatta

OTB:

MAF

Looking to move Fleury for young assets (due to the availability of good goalie prospects I won't try to move him for a cheap backup). I will listen to offers on upgrades, so all prospects except Sprong are available, but I'll try to rebuild the farm system through the draft, so picks probably won't be moved (except for better picks).

Top Prospects:

1. Daniel Sprong (RW)
2. Oskar Sundqvist (C)
3. Tristan Jarry (G)
4. Filip Gustavsson (G)
5. Kasper Bjorkqvist (RW)

Picks:

26th overall
57th overall
88th overall
119th overall
145th overall
150th overall
181st overall
212th overall


----------



## hoc123

Glad I got them. Really wanted either the Wings or the Canucks.


----------



## Paneerboy

Unsure of the direction we're taking at this point. Send offers on anyone if you wish.


----------



## 5cotland

Il take :


----------



## SabresSociety

is here


Looking to move move up from my picks in the later rounds


----------



## MackAttack26

Zemgus26 said:


> *Taylor Hall - Travis Zajac - Kyle Palmieri
> Mike Cammalleri - Adam Henrique - PA Parenteau
> Miles Wood - Pavel Zacha - Devante Smith-Pelley
> Sergey Kalinen - Vernon Fiddler - Beau Bennett
> X - Jacob Josefson, Nick Lappin
> 
> Andy Greene - Damon Severson
> Kyle Quincey - John Moore
> Yohann Auvitu - Ben Lovejoy
> X - Jon Merrill
> 
> Cory Schneider
> Keith Kinkaid
> *​




Roster updated. Never realized how ugly looking the Devils lineup is...

EVERYTHING EXCEPT HALL, SEVERSON AND SCHNEIDER FOR SALE (And potentially up to 50% off)!

Looking to rebuild through the draft with more picks mostly. Open to anything though so make me lots of offers!


----------



## FinPanda

Hello. I am ready.


----------



## Teemu

:

Roster:
Panarin (6)-Toews (10.5)-Kane (10.5)
Shalunov (.925)-Anisimov (4.55)-Hossa (5.275)
Hartman (.863)-Schmaltz (.925)-Motte (.925)
Rasmussen (.75)-Kruger (3.08)-Panik (0.8)
Hinostroza (.718)

Keith (5.54)-Hjalmarsson (4.1)
Seabrook (6.875)-Kempny (RFA)
Forsling (.873)-van Riemsdyk (.825)

Crawford (6)
Johansson (.575)

Overages: 2.575+.750+.063-.742

Total: 72.225M
Space: 2.775M

The Hawks re-sign Jodin Tootoo: one-year, 600k 
Re-sign Richard Panik, two-year, 800k per
Re-sign Dennis Rasmussen, two-year, 750k per
Sign prospect Maxim Shalunov to ELC, .925k per
Re-sign Michael Kempny 2 year, 1M per

Since the draft is in Chicago, we will not be trading out of the first round.

1st round, 25th overall
2nd round, 56th overall
3rd round, 87th overall
4th round, 118th overall
5th round, 137th overall
5th round, 143rd overall
5th round, 149th overall
6th round, 158th overall
6th round, 180th overall
7th round, 214th overall


----------



## Stud Muffin

Looking to get younger.

Marchand-Bergeron-Pastrnak 
Nyquist-Krejci-Backes
Vatrano-Nash-Sponner
Belesky-Moore-Cznarnik

Chara-Carlo
Krug-Davidson 
Miller-McQuaid
Morrow-Miller

Rask 
MacIntyre

Resign 
Moore 1x1.4
Pastrnak 7x5.5

Qualify
Morrow 
Czarnik
Scahller
Spooner

Sign
Charlie McAvoy

Protect

Marchand
Bergeron
Krejci
Pastrnak 
Backes 
Spooner
Nyquist
Chara
Krug
Davidson
Rask

Avalible
Krejci and Spooner


----------



## Rare Jewel

Zach Hyman (RFA) - Auston Matthews - William Nylander
Leo Komarov - Boone Jenner - Mitch Marner
Joseph Blandisi - Nazem Kadri - Connor Brown
Matt Martin - Frederik Gauthier - Ben Smith
Josh Leivo


Morgan Rielly - Nikita Zaitsev
Jake Gardiner - Connor Carrick
Matt Hunwick - Martin Marincin
Frank Corrado (RFA)

Frederik Andersen
Reto Berra


Projected cap hit: $58,122,500

*Re-signings*

Nikita Zaitsev: 4.25m/4 years
Matt Hunwick: 1.2m/1 year
Connor Brown: 2.75m/2 years
Ben Smith: 700k/1 year
Reto Berra: 1.1m/1 year
Joseph Blandisi: 1.2m/2 years

Qualifying offers
Frank Corrado
Brendan Leipsic - traded to LV
Zach Hyman

Claimed in expansion: Tyler Bozak


----------



## dathockeydoe

Gaudreau - Monahan - Brouwer
Tkachuk - Backlund - Frolik
Ferland - Bennett - Versteeg (UFA)
Bouma - Stajan - Chiasson (RFA)
Hamilton - Hathaway (RFA)
(32.3625)

Giordano - Hamilton
Brodie - Wideman(UFA)
Jokipakka(RFA) - Engelland(UFA)
Kulak(RFA)
(17.1504)

Elliott(UFA) - Johnson (UFA)
(0)

*Team Needs:*
RW to play with Gaudreau
TOP 5 Dman(stop trying to sell me your 6th dman, ha)
Goalie options
Potential 2nd C
Picks


----------



## hoc123

*Forwards:*
Gustav Nyquist (4.75M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
Thomas Tatar (3.5M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Dylan Larkin (0.925M)
Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Darren Helm (3.85M)-Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)
Luke Glendening (1.85M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Martin Frk (0.75M)
Thomas Jurko (0.8M)

*Defense:*
Danny DeKeyser (5M)-Mike Green (6M)
Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Alexey Marchenko (1.45M)
Xavier Ouellet (1.2M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)-Robbie Russo (0.7M)

*Goaltending:*
Jimmy Howard (5.291M)
Petr Mrazek (4M)

*Cap Space:*1.8M

Signings:
Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
Martin Erk 1-0.75M
Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
Robbie Russo 1-0.7M

UFA's:
Drew Miller
Steve Ott
Brendan Smith
Ben Street
Thomas Vanek
Joe Vitale

*Draft Picks:*
10'th overall:
41'st overall: 
78'th overall:
103'rd overall:
134'th overall:
165'th overall:
167'th overall:
196'th overall: 

Trade Needs: Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, Larkin and Svechnikov. 

*Trade Block:*
Henrik Zetterberg
Thomas Tatar
Frans Nielsen
Justin Abdelkader
Darren Helm
Mike Green
Jimmy Howard
UFA rights to Thomas Vanek


----------



## landy92mack29

A.J Greer(.741)-Nathan Mackinnon(6.3)-Mikko Rantanen(.894)
Gabriel Landeskog(5.571)-Pierre-Luc Dubois(.894)-J.T Compher(.925)
Jason Dickinson(.894)-Carl Soderberg(4.75)-Christian Fischer(.85)
Mikhail Grigorenko(1.3)-Laurent Dauphin(.75)-Jarome Iginla(3.0)
Joe Colborne(2.5)

Nikita Zadorov(1.5)-Erik Johnson(6.0)
Duncan Siemens(.9)-Tyson Barrie(5.5)
Chris Bigras(.843)-Kyle Wood(.718)
Fedor Tyutin(1.5)-Eric Gelinas(1.5)

Calvin Pickard(1.0)
Kari Lehtonen(5.9)

Retained-Cody Mcleod(0.53), Matt Duchene(3.0)
Buyout-Francois Beauchemin(4.5)

Cap hit-62.76

Signings-Nikita Zadorov 2 yrs 1.5/per, Mikhail Grigorenko 1 yr 1.3, Nicolas Meloche(ELC), Jean-Christophe Beaudin(ELC), Will Butcher(ELC), Fedor Tyutin 1 yr 1.5, Jarome Iginla 1 yr 3.0, Eric Gelinas 1 yr 1.5, Duncan Siemens 1 yr 900k

Expansion protected-Nathan Mackinnon, Gabriel Landeskog, Joe Colborne, Mikhail Grigorenko, Erik Johnson, Tyson Barrie, Nikita Zadorov, David Savard, Calvin Pickard, Mikko Rantanen(exempt), Pierre-Luc Dubois(exempt), JT Compher(Exempt), AJ Greer(Exempt), Chris Bigras(Exempt), Jason Dickinson(Exempt)

Lost in expansion-Matt Nieto

Picks
4-Owen Tippett LW/RW
32-Matthew Strome LW(traded to Arizona)
33-Cale Fleury D
65-Stuart Skinner G
72-Josh Brook D
94-Samuel Bucek LW/RW
95-Jacob Paquette D
117-Joel Teasdale C
125-Austen Keating LW
126-Lane Zablocki RW
156-Macauley Carson LW
187-Daniel Bukac D

Trades-Varlamov+Comeau for Lehtonen, Dickinson, 2018 2nd
Duchene(50%)+Wiercioch+2018 6th for Dubois+Savard+2019 2nd+2019 3rd
2nd overall+David Savard for 4th overall+33rd+Kyle Wood
Matthew Strome rights for Christian Fischer, Laurent Dauphin, 65, 72, 95, 126

Will take on cap dumps for pick(s)/prospects


----------



## FlamerForLife

D.Sedin($7,000,000)-H.Sedin($7,000,000)-Ryan($7,250,000)
Baertschi($1,850,000)-Horvat($5,250,000)-Scherbak($863,333)
Fasching($925,000)-Sutter($4,375,000)-Virtanen($894,197)
De La Rose ($900,000)-Gaunce($865,000)-Lazar($925,000)
Dorsett($2,650,000), Boucher($800,000)

Dekeyser($4,000,000)-Beaulieu($4,500,000)
Hutton($2,800,000)-Gudbranson($4,100,000)
Trymakin($1,750,000)-Stecher($925,000)
Biega($750,000)

Markstrom($3,666,667)
Condon($1,500,000)

Cap Hit: $69,527,529

Expansion Protection List:
F1 H.Sedin (NMC)
F2 D.Sedin (NMC)
F3 Bobby Ryan
F4 Bo Horvat
F5 Sven Bartschi
F6 Brandon Sutter
F7 Curtis Lazar
D1 Dan Dekeyser
D2 Erik Gudbranson
D3 Nathan Beaulieu
G1 Jacob Markstrom

Lost to expansion: Markus Granlund

Trading Block: 
Henrik Sedin
Daniel Sedin

Released:
Chaput
Megna
Skille
Larsen
Rodin
Burrows
Miller

Signings:
Nathan Beaulieu 5 years $4,500,000 AAV
Erik Gudbranson 4 years $4,100,000 AAV
Nikita Tryamkin 2 years $1,750,000 AAV
Jacob De La Rose 1 year $900,000 AAV
Curtis Lazar 1 year $925,000 AAV
Brendan Gaunce 2 years $865,000 AAV
Reid Boucher 1 year $800,000 AAV
Bo Horvat 6 years $5,250,000 AAV
Mike Condon 2 years $1,500,000 AAV

Buyouts: 
Luca Sbisa($3,600,000) -------> Buyout Caphit: $1,600,000

Draft picks:
2017
1(14): Nicolas Hague - D
2(45): Jason Robertson - LW
3(76): Pavel Koltygin - C
3(81)-EDM: Greg Meireles - C
4(107): Keith Petruzzelli - G


----------



## Zaddy

*Lineup*
Benn ($9.5M) - Seguin ($5.75M) - Eaves ($2.75M)
Pouliot ($4M) - Spezza ($7.5M) - Meier ($0.925M)
Roussel ($2M) - Faksa ($2M) - Comeau ($2.4M)
Janmark ($1.25M) - Shore ($0.870M) - Ritchie ($0.925M)
McKenzie ($0.735M), Guryanov ($0.925M)

Vlasic ($4.25M) - Klingberg ($4.25M)
Oduya ($2M) - Hamhuis ($3.75M)
Nemeth ($0.945M) - Benn ($1.1M)
Honka ($0.865M)

Howard ($2.65M)
Varlamov ($5.9M)

Caphit: $71.74M

*Draft picks*
(2) 38th overall - G Jake Oettinger, Boston University (NCAA)
(3) 69th overall - C Nate Schnarr, Guelph Storm (OHL)
(4) 100th overall - LD Mikey Anderson, Waterloo Black Hawks (USHL)
(5) 131st overall - RW Emil Oksanen, Espoo United (Mestis)
(6) 160th overall - RD August Berg, BrynÃ¤s (J20 SuperElit)

*Signings*
Patrick Eaves 2 years @ $2.75M per
Radek Faksa 3 years @ $2M per
Mattias Janmark 1 year @ $1.25M
Curtis McKenzie 1 year @ $735K
Patrik Nemeth 1 year @ $945K
Esa Lindell 1 year @ $925K
Brett Ritchie 1 year @ $925K

*Expansion draft protection list*
Jamie Benn (NMC)
Jason Spezza (NMC)
Tyler Seguin
Antoine Roussel
Radek Faksa
Patrick Eaves
Blake Comeau
John Klingberg
Marc-Edouard Vlasic
Dan Hamhuis
Jimmy Howard


----------



## hi

Alexander Ovechkin - Nicklas Backstrom - T.J. Oshie (UFA)
Marcus Johannson - Evgeny Kuznetsov (RFA) - Justin Williams (UFA)
Andre Burakovsky (RFA) - Lars Eller - Brett Connolly (RFA)
Daniel Winnik (UFA) - Jay Beagle - Tom Wilson

Karl Alzner (UFA) - John Carlson
Dmitry Orlov (RFA) - Matt Niskanen
Brooks Orpik - Nate Schmidt (RFA)

Braden Holtby
Philipp Grubauer (RFA)


Cap Hit: $50,188,462
Cap Space: $24,811,538


Looking to trade the UFA rights for Alzner, Oshie, Williams and Winnik


Willing to listen to offers for anyone not named Ovechkin/Backstrom/Holtby


----------



## 5cotland

*Looking to for draft picks.

Everyone is available for the right price.
*​


----------



## MrClutch86

roster info to come

Also I'm looking to trade down 5-8 spots from #9


----------



## FlamerForLife

FlamerForLife said:


> D.Sedin($7,000,000)-H.Sedin($7,000,000)-Eriksson($6,000,000)
> Baertschi($1,850,000)-Horvat(RFA)-Burrows(UFA)
> Granlund($900,000)-Sutter($4,375,000)-Hansen($2,500,000)
> Boucher(RFA)-Gaunce(RFA)-Dorsett($2,650,000)
> Rodin(RFA),Chaput(RFA),Megna(UFA),Skille(UFA)
> 
> Edler($5,000,000)-Tanev($4,450,000)
> Hutton($2,800,000)-Gudbranson(RFA)
> Trymakin(RFA)-Stecher($925,000)
> Sbisa($3,600,000), Larsen(UFA),Biega($750,000)
> 
> Miller(UFA)
> Markstrom($3,666,667)
> 
> Cap Hit: $55,854,999
> 
> Everyone is available we're tearing this team down, full on rebuild time!




Updated PM me your offers!


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

let the shatty-stakes begin.


----------



## Paneerboy

*TRADE ALERT*

 trade:

2017 1st Round Pick (15th overall) 
2017 2nd Round Pick (46th overall)

 trade:

2017 1st Round Pick (9th overall)


----------



## MrClutch86

Drouin (RFA) - Stamkos ($8.5M) - Kucherov ($4.766667M)
Palat (RFA) - Johnson (RFA) - Point ($686,667)
Killorn ($4.5M) - Filppula ($5.5M) - Namestnikov ($1.9375M)
Paquette ($812,500) - Boyle (UFA) - Brown ($1.25M)


Hedman ($7.875) - Stralman ($4.5)
Garrison ($4.6) - Green ($4.5-1.5M retained)
Nesterov (RFA) - Coburn ($3.7)
Koekkoek ($1.2) - Sustr (RFA)

Bishop (UFA)
Vasilevski ($3.5)

Cap 75,000,000
Spent $71,128,334
Cap Space = 3,871,666
RFAs: Drouin, Palat, Johnson, Sustr, Nesterov, Koekkoek 
UFAs: Boyle, Bishop
Signings:
Drouin 3 years, 4M per (bridge)
Johnson 5 years, 4.5M per
Palat 5 years, 4.8M per
Koekkoek 2 years, 1.2M
RFA's Still to resign: Sustr, Nesterov.

Players available for trade:
Killorn OR palat 
Johnson 
Filppula
Bishop's rights
Nesterov
Namestnikov
Coburn OR Garrison

Looking for in trade
Second line RW
2C if Johnson is traded
Tougher bottom 6 players


----------



## MrClutch86

Paneerboy said:


> *TRADE ALERT*
> 
> trade:
> 
> 2017 1st Round Pick (15th overall)
> 2017 2nd Round Pick (46th overall)
> 
> trade:
> 
> 2017 1st Round Pick (9th overall)




Confirm this trade also


----------



## Joey Bones

are ready to go

*LINEUP*

C. Kreider ($4.625M) - D. Stepan ($6.5M) - M. Zuccarello ($4.5M)
R. Nash ($7.8M *NTC/NMC*) - M. Zibanejad ($RFA) - P. Buchnevich ($925K [EXEMPT])
M. Grabner ($1.65M) - K. Hayes ($2.6M) - J. Miller ($2.75M)
J. Vesey ($925K [EXEMPT]) - O. Lindberg ($RFA) - J. Fast ($RFA)
Ex: B. Pirri ($RFA), M. Puempel ($RFA)

R. McDonagh ($4.7M *Mod. NTC*) - D. Girardi ($5.5M *NMC*)
N. Holden ($1.65M) - M. Staal ($5.7M *NMC*)
B. Skjei ($925k [EXEMPT]) - K. Klein ($2.9M)
Ex: A. Clendening ($RFA)

H. Lundqvist ($8.5M *NMC*)
A. Raanta ($1M)


*PROSPECTS*
R. Gropp ($803.3K [EXEMPT])
R. Kovacs ($803.3K [EXEMPT])
A. Tambellini ($803.3K [EXEMPT])
A. Chapie ($800K [EXEMPT])
C. Nieves ($755K [EXEMPT])
S. Fogarty ($750K [EXEMPT])
M. Stromwall ($742.5K [EXEMPT])
N. Jensen ($RFA)
M. Hrivik ($RFA)
D. Bernhardt (UNSIGNED PICK)
B. Morrison (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Gettinger (UNSIGNED PICK)
G. Fontaine (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Ronning (UNSIGNED PICK)

J. Gilmour ($742.5K [EXEMPT])
S. Zborovskiy ($734,167 [EXEMPT])
R. Graves ($656.6K [EXEMPT])
M. Paliotta ($RFA)
T. Nanne (UNSIGNED PICK)
S. Day (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Reunanen (UNSIGNED PICK)

B. Halverson ($772.5K [EXEMPT])
M. Skapski ($RFA)
A. Huska (UNSIGNED PICK)
I. Shesterkin (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Wall (UNSIGNED PICK)

*OTHER PLAYERS*
C. Brown ($RFA)
T. Glass ($UFA)
J. Fontaine ($UFA)

T. Donnay ($RFA)
T. Hughes ($RFA)
S. Kampfer ($UFA)
C. Summers ($UFA)
M. Bodie ($UFA)

M. Hellberg ($RFA)

*Current Cap: $75M
Current Cap Hit: $63.15M
Current Cap Space: $11.85M
(Will add in signings at a later point)*

*2017 DRAFT SLOTS*
1st (24th)
3rd (86th)
4th (105th)
5th (148th)
6th (169th)
7th (210th)

*EXPANSION PROTECTION LIST **NOT LOCKED YET/LISTENING ON OFFERS***
7-3-1
R. Nash (NMC)
D. Stepan
C. Kreider
M. Zuccarello
J. Miller
M. Zibanejad
K. Hayes

M. Staal (NMC)
D. Girardi (NMC)
R. McDonagh

H. Lundqvist (NMC)

Will listen to offers on just about anyone. Looking to move either Staal, Girardi or Nash. Looking for draft picks, prospects and defensemen. PM me with offers!!​


----------



## Patmac40

*Lineup*
Jeff Skinner ($5,725,000) - Victor Rask ($4,000,000) - Elias Lindholm ($2,700,000)
Sebastian Aho ($925,000) - Jordan Staal ($6,000,000) - Lee Stempniak ($2,500,000)
Brock McGinn ($1,250,000) - Teuvo Teravainen ($3,500,000) - Derek Ryan ($1,500,000)
Joakim Nordstrom ($1,275,000) - Jay McClement ($1,200,000) - Ty Rattie ($800,000)
Viktor Stalberg (UFA) - Bryan Bickell (UFA)

Ron Hainsey ($3,000,000) - Justin Faulk ($4,833,333)
Jaccob Slavin ($742,500) - Brett Pesce ($809,167)
Noah Hanifin ($925,000) - Klas Dahlbeck ($950,000)
Matt Tennyson (UFA) - Ryan Murphy ($787,500)

Cam Ward ($3,300,000)
Eddie Lack ($2,750,000)

*Buyouts*
Alexander Semin ($2,333,333)
James Wisniewski ($1,000,000)

*Total Current Cap Hit: $52,805,833*

*Signings*
Teuvo Teravainen - 3 years, $3,500,000
Brock McGinn - 2 years, $1,250,000
Derek Ryan - 2 years, $1,500,000
Jay McClement - 1 year, $1,200,000
Ty Rattie - 1 year, $800,000
Ron Hainsey - 2 years, $3,000,000
Klas Dahlbeck - 1 year, 950,000

*Protected List (Tentative) 8FD 1G*
Jordan Staal
Jeff Skinner
Victor Rask
Elias Lindholm
Teuvo Teravainen
Brock McGinn
Phil Di Giuseppe
Justin Faulk
Cam Ward

*Notable prospects*
Julien Gauthier
Nicolas Roy
Jake Bean
Haydn Fleury
Roland McKeown
Janne Kuokkanen
Phil Di Giuseppe 
Aleksi Saarela
Valentin Zykov
Alex Nedeljkovic
Lucas Wallmark
Hudson Elynuik
Callum Booth
David Cotton

*Team Needs*
Middle-pairing/bottom-pairing veteran defenseman
Bottom 6 winger

*Trading Block*
Ryan Murphy
Eddie Lack
All picks outside of first round

*Draft Picks*
1(13)
2(44)
2(55)
3(75)
4(106)
5(144)
6(168)
7(199)


----------



## Paneerboy

The *9th overall pick* is on the block. Looking for a young roster forward or defenseman OR to trade up with my 3rd and onward (2018 picks are in play too)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Paneerboy said:


> *TRADE ALERT*
> 
> trade:
> 
> 2017 1st Round Pick (15th overall)
> 2017 2nd Round Pick (46th overall)
> 
> trade:
> 
> 2017 1st Round Pick (9th overall)




This trade is on hold until the results of the lottery are announced.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

**Announcement**

The draft lottery has been conducted. Once the results have been fully posted (will be done over the course of tonight and tomorrow) trades involving 2017 picks can be made.

We will have a deadline of Wednesday, January 25, 2017, at 11:59 PM ET to finalize your expansion draft protected lists. 

Vegas will then conduct the Expansion Draft on Thursday, January 26, and we will begin drafting at 8 AM ET on Friday, January 27.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Philadelphia Flyers have retained the 15th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Signings

Marcus Foligno - 2 years, $5.5M ($2.75M AAV)
Johan Larsson - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV)
Zemgus Girgensons - 1 year, $1.5M
Dmitry Kulikov - 5 years, $26.25M ($5.25M AAV)
Robin Lehner - 2 years, $6M ($3M AAV)
Linus Ullmark - 1 year, $950K
Justin Falk - 1 year, $750K
Taylor Fedun - 1 year, $700K

Pending UFA's

Cody Franson
Brian Gionta
Anders Nilsson

Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - *Jack Eichel ($925,000)* - *Sam Reinhart ($894,167)*
William Carrier ($689,167) - *Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000)* - *Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)*
Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - Johan Larsson ($1,250,000) - Justin Bailey ($670,000)
Tyler Ennis ($4,600,000) - Zemgus Girgensons ($1,500,000) - Hudson Fasching ($925,000)
Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) - Matt Moulson ($5,000,000)

Dmitry Kulikov ($5,250,000) - *Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)*
Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - Zach Bogosian ($5,142,857)
Josh Gorges ($3,900,000) - Taylor Fedun ($700,000)
Justin Falk ($750,000)

Robin Lehner ($3,000,000)
Linus Ullmark ($950,000)


Total Cap Hit: $65,421,191

Bold are untouchable. Looking for a top-4 LHD and a top-6 LW on the last year of his contract. Also looking to move one of Nilsson or Lehner.


----------



## TT1

*Forwards:*
Max Pacioretty (4.500M)-Alex Galchenyuk (6.000M)-Alex Radulov (6.500M)
Tomas Tatar (3.500M)-Philip Danault(912K)-Brendan Gallagher (3.750M)
Artturi Lehkonen (925K)-Michael McCarron(1.076M)-Paul Byron (1.167M)
Charles Hudon (725K)-Torey Mitchell (1.200M)-Daniel Carr (725K)
Bryan Flynn (950K)

*Defense:*
Chris Tanev (4.450M)-Shea Weber (7.857M)
Andrei Markov (4.5M)-Jeff Petry (5.500M)
Mark Barberio (750K)-Greg Pateryn (800K)
Mark Borowiecki (1.1M)-Zach Redmond (613K)

*Goaltending:*
Carey Price (6.500M)
Al Montoya (950K)

*Cap: 63.786M*

*Expansion protected (7-3-1):*
Forwards: Galchenyuk, Pacioretty, Radulov, Gallagher, Tatar, Danault, Byron
Defense: Weber, Tanev, Petry
Goalie: Price

*Signings:*
Galchenyuk 8 years @ 6M AAV
Radulov 3 years @ 6.5M AAV
Flynn 2 years @ 800K
Andrighetto 2 years @ 750K
DLR 2 years @ 750K
Markov 1 year @ 4.5M
Beaulieu 2 years @ 2.5M

UFA:
David Desharnais

*Draft Picks:* (Won't move any of my original picks)
1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60): *Mason Shaw*
2 (62): *Markus Phillips*
3 (74 from NJ): *Jonas Rondbjerg*
3 (83 from Sens): *Filip Chytil*
3 (91): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (103 from Detroit): *Kyle Olson*
4 (122): *Evan Barratt*
5 (153): *Jesse Koskenkorva*
6 (176 from Sens): *Will Warm*
6 (184): *Adam Ahman*
7 (207 from Sens):

*Trade Needs:* Top 6 Center, Top pairing LHD, Picks

*Trade Block:*
Carey Price (#1 goalie has to be apart of the package)
Mikhail Sergachev (looking to upgrade either C/LW/LHD)
Chris Tanev (if anyones looking for a RHD i'd consider swapping Tanev for a LHD, depending on the player of course)
Michael McCarron
Charles Hudon
Zach Fucale
Mark Barberio OR Zach Redmond

*Prospects:* http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/
Plus: Graham Black
Minus: Noah Juulsen, Nikita Scherbak, Jacob De La Rose

Feel free to PM me anytime!


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 get:
Mike Green (1.5M retained)

 get:
Brett Howden
Ryan Callahan 
2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay)
2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay)


----------



## hoc123

Forwards:
Gustav Nyquist (4.75M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
Thomas Tatar (3.5M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Dylan Larkin (0.925M)
Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Darren Helm (3.85M)-Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)
Luke Glendening (1.85M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Ryan Callahan (5.8M)
Thomas Jurko (0.8M)-Martin Frk (0.75M)

Defense:
Danny DeKeyser (5M)-Alexey Marchenko (1.45M)
Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
Xavier Ouellet (1.2M)-Robbie Russo (0.7M)
Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)-

Goaltending:
Jimmy Howard (5.291M)
Petr Mrazek (4M)

Cap Space:0.5M

Signings:
Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
Martin Erk 1-0.75M
Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
Robbie Russo 1-0.7M

UFA's:
Drew Miller
Steve Ott
Brendan Smith
Ben Street
Thomas Vanek
Joe Vitale

*Draft Picks:*

2017:
10'th overall:
41'st overall: 
78'th overall:
103'rd overall:
134'th overall:
165'th overall:
167'th overall:
196'th overall: 

2018:
2018 1'st (Detroit):
2018 2'nd (Detroit):
2018 3'rd (Detroit):
2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay):
2018 4'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Detroit):
2018 6'th (Detroit):
2018 7'th (Detroit):

2019:
2019 1'st (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay):
2019 3'rd (Detroit):
2019 4'th (Detroit):
2019 5'th (Detroit):
2019 6'th (Detroit):
2019 7'th (Detroit):

Trade Needs: Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, Larkin and Svechnikov. 

Trade Block:
Henrik Zetterberg
Thomas Tatar
Frans Nielsen
Justin Abdelkader
Darren Helm
Jimmy Howard
UFA rights to Thomas Vanek


----------



## Jetabre

Probable Opening Night Roster:

Laine-Scheifele-Ehlers
Perreault-Little-Wheeler
Matthias-Lowry-Armia
Petan-Copp-Dano
Howden

Morrissey-Trouba
Enstrom-Myers
Chiarot-Byfuglien
Stuart
Postma

Hellebuyck
Hutchinson

Cap hit: 61.253mil

Re-signings:
One way: Ben Chiarot 2x1.25m, Andrew Copp 2x1.25m, Marko Dano 2x1.5, Connor Hellebuyck 2x1.5, Paul Postma 1x1.25m,
Two ways: Quinton Howden 1x0.900m, Brenden Kichton 1x0.800m, Scott Kosmachuk 2x0.850m, JC Lipon 2x0.850m, Brandon Tanev 2x0.900m, Ryan Olsen 1x0.850mil

Released: Ondrej Pavelec(Finally!), Brain Strait, Drew Stafford, Anthony Peluso, Chris Thorburn

Expansion:
Protected D: Buff, Enstrom, Myers, Trouba
Protected F: Scheifele, Wheeler, Little, Lowry
Protected G: Hellebuyck

Notable Expansion Available Players:
Marko Dano, Joel Armia, Mathieu Perreault, Shawn Matthias, Andrew Copp, Michael Hutchinson


----------



## MrClutch86

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Mike Green (1.5M retained)
> 
> get:
> Brett Howden
> Ryan Callahan
> 2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay)
> 2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay)




Confirm


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Edmonton Oilers have released the following free agents:

*RELEASED*:
*UFA*
- Andrew Ference
- Matt Hendricks
- Jonas Gustavsson
- Eric Gryba
- Mark Fraser
*RFA*
- Eetu Laurikainen
- Zach Pochiro
- Jere Salinen

In addition the Oilers have decided not to sign 2013 5th round pick* Evan Campbell* and 2014 4th round pick *Zachary Nagelvoort*. Campbell and Nagelvoort are now free agents.


----------



## McMozesmadness

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Mike Green (1.5M retained)
> 
> get:
> Brett Howden
> Ryan Callahan
> 2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay)
> 2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay)




Do we need to vote on Callahan waiving?

Also should we all hold off on announcing trades till every teams GM has confirmed?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> Do we need to vote on Callahan waiving?
> 
> Also should we all hold off on announcing trades till every teams GM has confirmed?




NMC voting got too complicated in previous years so I'm not going to worry about it. If the two GMs agree to a deal, it'll stand.

That sounds great in theory, but the truth is some people won't show up until the draft which is fine but I don't want to delay everything.


----------



## TT1

McMozesmadness said:


> Do we need to vote on Callahan waiving?
> 
> Also should we all hold off on announcing trades till every teams GM has confirmed?




I think trading right now is fine, rewards diligent GM's


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Vancouver Canucks have retained the 14th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> NMC voting got too complicated in previous years so I'm not going to worry about it. If the two GMs agree to a deal, it'll stand.
> 
> That sounds great in theory, but the truth is some people won't show up until the draft which is fine but I don't want to delay everything.




Cool cool.


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 get:
Danny DeKeyser (1M Retained)

 get:
67'th overall
2018 7'th (Buffalo)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Danny DeKeyser (1M Retained)
> 
> get:
> 67'th overall
> 2018 7'th (Buffalo)




Confirmed. Excited to bring in a young and talented LHD.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers are actively shopping defenceman *Brandon Davidson* ahead of the expansion draft.

In addition the Oilers are looking to move *Mark Fayne* and *Benoit Pouliot*.


----------



## edguy

looking to move young RHD Cody Ceci. Either for similar age/upside forward or Goalie. Or picks.


----------



## MackAttack26

wanna trade.

Heck, even Hall, Severson and Schneider could be had for the right price. PM me any offers!!!!


----------



## hoc123

*Forwards:*
Gustav Nyquist (4.75M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Dylan Larkin (0.925M)
Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)-Darren Helm (3.85M)-Ryan Callahan (5.8M)
Luke Glendening (1.85M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Martin Frk (0.75M)
Thomas Jurko (0.8M)-Eric Tangardi (0.65M)

*Defense:*
Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Alexey Marchenko (1.45M)
Xavier Ouellet (1.2M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
Brendan Smith(1.5M)-Robbie Russo (0.7M)
Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)

*Goaltending:*
Jimmy Howard (5.291M)
Petr Mrazek (4M)

*Cap Space:*5.8M

Signings:
Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
Martin Erk 1-0.75M
Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
Robbie Russo 1-0.7M
Brendan Smith 1-1.5M

UFA's:
Drew Miller
Steve Ott
Brendan Smith
Ben Street
Thomas Vanek
Joe Vitale

*Draft Picks:*

2017:
10'th overall:
41'st overall:
67'th overall: 
78'th overall:
103'rd overall:
134'th overall:
165'th overall:
167'th overall:
196'th overall: 

2018:
2018 1'st (Detroit):
2018 2'nd (Detroit):
2018 3'rd (Detroit):
2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay):
2018 4'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Montreal):
2018 6'th (Detroit):
2018 7'th (Detroit):
2018 7'th (Buffalo):

2019:
2019 1'st (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay):
2019 3'rd (Detroit):
2019 4'th (Detroit):
2019 5'th (Detroit):
2019 6'th (Detroit):
2019 7'th (Detroit):

*Top Prospects:*
Evgeni Svechnikov 
Brett Howden 
Noah Juulsen
Filip Hronek
Tyler Bertuzzi
Vili Saarijarvi
Dennis Cholowski
Givani Smith
Joe Hicketts
Chase Pearson

*Trade Needs: *Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, Larkin and Svechnikov. 

Trade Block:
Henrik Zetterberg
Frans Nielsen
Justin Abdelkader
Darren Helm
Jimmy Howard
UFA rights to Thomas Vanek


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Edmonton Oilers have signed *Connor McDavid* to an 8 year 77.6 million dollar (9.7m AAV) contract extension. The extension will activate in the 2019/19 season. In addition the Oilers have signed *Leon Draisaitl* (RFA) to an 8 year 49.6 million dollar (6.2m AAV) contract.


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 get:
Tomas Tatar

 get:
Noah Juulsen
2018 5'th (Montreal)


----------



## TT1

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Tomas Tatar
> 
> get:
> Noah Juulsen
> 2018 5'th (Montreal)




confirm


----------



## SabresSociety

I wish I had a roster to actually make moves lol


----------



## TT1

ZGirgs28 said:


> I wish I had a roster to actually make moves lol




When is the expansion draft happening?


----------



## hoc123

hoc123 said:


> Forwards:
> Gustav Nyquist (4.75M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
> Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Dylan Larkin (0.925M)
> Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)-Darren Helm (3.85M)-Ryan Callahan (5.8M)
> Luke Glendening (1.85M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Martin Frk (0.75M)
> Thomas Jurko (0.8M)-Eric Tangardi (0.65M)
> 
> Defense:
> Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Alexey Marchenko (1.45M)
> Xavier Ouellet (1.2M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
> Brendan Smith(1.5M)-Robbie Russo (0.7M)
> Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)
> 
> Goaltending:
> Jimmy Howard (5.291M)
> Petr Mrazek (4M)
> 
> Cap Space:5.8M
> 
> Signings:
> Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
> Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
> Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
> Martin Erk 1-0.75M
> Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
> Robbie Russo 1-0.7M
> Brendan Smith 1-1.5M
> 
> UFA's:
> Drew Miller
> Steve Ott
> Brendan Smith
> Ben Street
> Thomas Vanek
> Joe Vitale
> 
> Draft Picks:
> 
> 2017:
> 10'th overall:
> 41'st overall:
> 67'th overall:
> 78'th overall:
> 103'rd overall:
> 134'th overall:
> 165'th overall:
> 167'th overall:
> 196'th overall:
> 
> 2018:
> 2018 1'st (Detroit):
> 2018 2'nd (Detroit):
> 2018 3'rd (Detroit):
> 2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay):
> 2018 4'th (Detroit):
> 2018 5'th (Detroit):
> 2018 5'th (Montreal):
> 2018 6'th (Detroit):
> 2018 7'th (Detroit):
> 2018 7'th (Buffalo):
> 
> 2019:
> 2019 1'st (Detroit):
> 2019 2'nd (Detroit):
> 2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay):
> 2019 3'rd (Detroit):
> 2019 4'th (Detroit):
> 2019 5'th (Detroit):
> 2019 6'th (Detroit):
> 2019 7'th (Detroit):
> 
> Trade Needs: Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, Larkin and Svechnikov.
> 
> Trade Block:
> Henrik Zetterberg
> Frans Nielsen
> Justin Abdelkader
> Darren Helm
> Jimmy Howard
> UFA rights to Thomas Vanek




Updated. Looking to trade Howard before expansion draft.


----------



## hoc123

TT1 said:


> When is the expansion draft happening?




Expansion list due by 11:59PM January 25'th. Expansion draft January 26'th.


----------



## edguy

* We have a trade to announce!*

 send:

Loui Eriksson 

 trade:

Bobby Ryan
Curtis Lazar
2018 3rd


----------



## TT1

edguy said:


> * We have a trade to announce!*
> 
> send:
> 
> Loui Eriksson
> 
> trade:
> 
> Bobby Ryan
> Curtis Lazar
> 2018 3rd




Could see a trade like this actually happening this season, lol.


----------



## McMozesmadness

SIGNINGS:
RFA
- *Zack Kassian* 3 years 2.0m per
- *Anton Lander* 1 year 700k per (2-Way)
- *Iiro Pakarinen* 1 year 700k per (2-Way)
- *Tyler Pitlick* 1 year 1.0m per
- *Taylor Beck* 1 year 700k per (2-Way)

The Edmonton Oilers have qualified the following players; *Joey LaLeggia*, *Mitchell Moroz*, *Griffin Reinhart*, *Bogdan Yakimov*, *David Musil*, *Jordan Oesterle*, *Dillon Simpson* and *Jujhar Khaira*.

In addition the Oilers have signed prospects *William Lagesson*, *Ziat Paigin* to matching $700,00 entry level contracts.

Both *Ziat Paigin* and *Bogdan Yakimov* have agreed to come to North America for the 2017/18 season.


----------



## FlamerForLife

edguy said:


> * We have a trade to announce!*
> 
> send:
> 
> Loui Eriksson
> 
> trade:
> 
> Bobby Ryan
> Curtis Lazar
> 2018 3rd




:sucks confirm.
We'd like to thank Loui for his time in Vancouver, and wish him luck in Ottawa, and we welcome Bobby and Curtis to the Canucks with open arms.


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> Mike Hoffman ($5,187,500)-Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)-Mark Stone ($3,500,000)
> Ryan Dzingel ($2,000,000)-Derrick Brassard ($5,000,000)-Loui Eriksson ($6,000,000)
> Zack Smith ($2,500,000)-JG Pageau ($2,000,000)-Colin White ($894,000)
> Tom Pyatt (UFA)-Chris Kelly (UFA)-Chris Neil (UFA)
> 
> Marc Methot ($4,900,000)-Erik Karlsson ($6,500,000)
> Dion Phaneuf ($7,000,000)-Cody Ceci ($2,800,000)
> Mark Boroweicki ($1,100,000)-Chris Wideman ($800,000)
> Fredrik Claesson ($700,000)
> 
> Craig Anderson ($4,200,000)
> Mike Condon ($1,100,000)
> Andrew Hammond ($1,350,000)
> 
> Total Cap Hit: $61,168,500
> 
> *Belleville Senators*
> 
> Jason Akeson-Phil Varone-Casey Bailey
> Max McCormick-Kyle Flanagan-Buddy Robinson
> Nick Paul-Chad Nehring-Francis Perron
> Chris Rodewald-Ryan Rupert-Gabriel Gagne
> Zach Stortini/Mike Blunden
> 
> Andreas Englund-Michael Kostka
> Ben Harpur-Patrick Sieloff
> Chris Rumble-Chris Carlisle
> Guillame Lepine
> 
> Chris Driedger
> Matt O'Connor
> 
> *Other Prospects:*
> Thomas Chabot, D
> Logan Brown, C
> Filip Chlapik, C
> Max Lajoie, D
> Jonathan Dahlen, LW
> Macoy Erkamps, D
> Marcus Hogberg, G
> Mikhael Wikstrand, D
> Cody Donaghey, D
> Vince Dunn, C
> Todd Burgess, RW
> Chistian Wolanin, D
> Chistian Jaros, D
> Markus Nurmi, RW
> Kelly Summers, D
> Shane Eiserman, LW
> Robert Baillargeon, C
> Chris Leblanc, RW
> 
> *Signings:*
> Zack Smith-4 years 10 Mil
> Ryan Dzingel-2 years 4Mil
> Mike Condon-3 years 3.3Mil
> Fredrik Claesson-2 years 1.4Mil
> JG Pageau-3 years 6Mil
> Colin White-ELC 894K per
> 
> *Wants:*
> Young Goalie within 2 years of NHL
> Quality 4th Liners
> Top 6 Forward
> Top 4 Dman
> 
> * Trade Block:*
> All Picks
> Logan Brown (Top 6 Forward or Top pair D coming back)
> Nick Paul
> Cody Ceci
> Prospects (not named White/Chabot)
> 
> *Protected List:*
> (Potential to change)
> Kyle Turris, F
> Mark Stone, F
> Mike Hoffman, F
> Derrick Brassard, F
> Ryan Dzingel, F
> JG Pageau, F
> Loui Eriksson, F
> Erik Karlsson, D
> Dion Phaneuf, D
> Marc Methot, D
> Craig Anderson, G
> ​




Updated. Still looking to acquire a top 6 forward! Cody Ceci also available for a team looking for a young RHD with potential!


----------



## TT1

to 

Beaulieu + Scherback + De La Rose

to 

Tanev + 7th round (200 OA)


----------



## McMozesmadness

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Beaulieu + Scherback + De La Rose
> 
> to
> 
> Tanev + 7th round (200 OA)




I like this deal seems realistic and truly good for both teams.


----------



## FlamerForLife

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Beaulieu + Scherback + De La Rose
> 
> to
> 
> Tanev + 7th round (200 OA)




 confirm, we'd like to thank Tanev for his years in Vancouver and wish in the best in Montreal.

The rebuild is in full effect.


----------



## MackAttack26

* Signings*

*PA Parenteau:* 2 years / $3.000M ($1.500M per)
*Sergey Kalinen:* 2 years / $1.900M ($0.950M per)
*Beau Bennett* 1 year / $0.975M
*Vernon Fiddler:* 1 year / $0.900M
*Jacob Josefson:* 1 year / $0.800M
*Blake Pietela:* 1 year / $0.750M

*Damon Severson:* 6 years / $27.000M per ($4.500M per)
*Yohann Auvitu:* 2 years / $1.900M ($0.950M per)
*Kyle Quincey:* 1 year / $1.050M
*Seth Helgeson:* 1 year / $0.700M

*Keith Kinkaid:* 1 year / $0.950M


----------



## TT1

Updated



tt1 said:


> *forwards:*
> max pacioretty (4.500m)-alex galchenyuk (6.000m)-alex radulov (6.500m)
> tomas tatar (3.500m)-tomas plekanec (6.000m)-brendan gallagher (3.750m)
> paul byron (1.167m))-philip danault(912k)-andrew shaw (3.900m)
> artturi lehkonen (925k)-torey mitchell (1.200m)-sven andrighetto (750k)
> daniel carr (750k), bryan flynn (800k)
> 
> *defense:*
> chris tanev (4.450m)-shea weber (7.857m)
> andrei markov (4.5m)-jeff petry (5.500m)
> alexei emelin (4.100m)-greg pateryn (800k)
> mark barberio (750k)-zach redmond (613k)
> 
> *goaltending:*
> carey price (6.500m)
> al montoya (950k)
> 
> *cap: 73.786m*
> 
> *signings:*
> galchenyuk 8 years @ 6m aav
> radulov 3 years @ 6.5m aav
> flynn 2 years @ 800k
> andrighetto 2 years @ 750k
> dlr 2 years @ 750k
> markov 1 year @ 4.5m
> beaulieu 2 years @ 2.5m
> 
> ufa:
> david desharnais
> 
> *draft picks:* (won't move any of my original picks)
> 1 (29):
> 2 (60):
> 2 (62):
> 3 (91):
> 4 (122):
> 5 (153):
> 6 (184):
> 7 (200 from vancouver):
> 
> *trade needs:* top 6 center, top pairing lhd, picks
> 
> *trade block:*
> carey price (#1 goalie has to be apart of the package)
> alex galchenyuk (very unlikely to move but i'd listen for some offers on him if i can fill some holes from other pieces)
> mikhail sergachev (looking to upgrade either c/lw/lhd)
> chris tanev (if anyones looking for a rhd i'd consider swapping tanev for a lhd, depending on the player of course)
> andrew shaw
> tomas plekanec (could be had for just a pick 2nd)
> alexei emelin (could be had for a just a pick)
> michael mccarron
> charles hudon
> zach fucale
> mark barberio or zach redmond
> 
> *prospects:* http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/
> plus:
> Minus: Noah juulsen, nikita scherbak, jacob de la rose
> 
> feel free to pm me anytime!


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Oilers should own the Blues 3rd rounder (81) from the Yakupov trade, and the Canucks 5th rounder (138) from the Larsen trade.


----------



## Zaddy

Dangling the rights to winger Valeri Nichuskin for a prospect of similar age/upside.


----------



## McMozesmadness

*OILERS:*
Patrick Maroon (1,500,000) - Connor McDavid (925,000) - Leon Draisaitl (6,200,000)
Milan Lucic (6,000,000) - Ryan N.Hopkins (6,000,000) - Jordan Eberle (6,000,000)
Benoit Pouliot (4,000,000)- Drake Caggiula (925,000) - Zack Kassian (2,000,000)
Jujhar Khaira (874,125) - Mark Letestu (1,800,00) - Tyler Pitlick (1,000,000)
Iiro Pakarinen (700,000) - Jesse Puljujarvi (925,000)

Oscar Klefbom (4,167,000) - Adam Larsson (4,166,667)
Andrej Sekera (5,500,000) - Matt Benning (925,000)
Darnell Nurse (863,333) - Brandon Davidson (1,425,000)
Griffin Reinhart (874,125)

Cam Talbot (4,166,667)
Laurent Brossoit (750,000)

*TOTAL CAP:* 61,685,000


*CONDORS:*
Joey LaLeggia - Anton Lander - Taylor Beck
Patrick Russell - Bogdan Yakimov - Anton Slepyshev
Mitchell Moroz - Kyle Platzer - Braden Christoffer
Greg Chase

David Musil - Ziat Paigin
Caleb Jones - Jordan Oesterle
Dillon Simpson - Ethan Bear
William Lagesson - Ben Betker
Mark Fayne

Nick Ellis

*NON PRO PROSPECTS:*
1) Tyler Benson
2) Tyler Vesel
3) Aapeli Rasanen
4) Markus Niemelainen
5) Filip Berglund
6) John Marino
7) Dylan Wells
8) Matt Cairns
9) Graham McPhee
10) Aidan Muir
11) Miroslav Svoboda
12) Vincent Desharnais

*2017 PICKS*
- 22nd Overall
- 81st Overall
- 84th Overall
- 115th Overall
- 138th Overall
- 146th Overall
- 177th Overall
- 208th Overall

*TEAM CONTROL:*
- Kris Russell (UFA)


----------



## McMozesmadness

*ACTIVELY AVAILABLE:*
- Brandon Davidson
- Benoit Pouliot

*AVAILABLE:*
- Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
- Jordan Eberle

*LOOKING FOR:*
- Top 4 Offensive Right Shot D
- Top 6 Scoring Right Wing
- Top 9 Scoring Left Wing
- Picks and Prospects


----------



## heusy_79

Checking in, will edit this soon with my info.

In the mean time, send me offers/ideas for Vatanen. Would like the best young NHL forward I can get, any position is fine.


----------



## TT1

Looking to move Shaw for a draft exempt forward or pick + prospect.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> The Oilers should own the Blues 3rd rounder (81) from the Yakupov trade, and the Canucks 5th rounder (138) from the Larsen trade.




The 3rd is performance based so I don't think it's really fair to give it to you since we don't know how he will do.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> The 3rd is performance based so I don't think it's really fair to give it to you since we don't know how he will do.




But the 3rd is the weaker pick and Yak has 3 of the needed 15 goals to reach it.

In the spirit of realism, I think I should get the pick.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> But the 3rd is the weaker pick and Yak has 3 of the needed 15 goals to reach it.
> 
> In the spirit of realism, I think I should get the pick.




Alright alright, ya whiner.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Carolina Hurricanes have retained the 13th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Florida Panthers have retained the 12th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Be sure to post your expansion draft protected lists!!! You can always revise them but I will pick them if you don't get one in by the deadline.*


----------



## TT1

*Expansion protected (7-3-1):* (far from being finalized)
Forwards: Galchenyuk, Pacioretty, Radulov, Gallagher, Tatar, Danault, 1 of Shaw/Byron/Plekanec (depending on who i move)
Defense: Weber, Tanev, Petry
Goalie: Price

Strongly considering moving* Galchenyuk* too (for draft exempt player/pick). Will need a center with #1 upside coming back tho.


----------



## King Weber

*Left Wing*
|
*Center*
|
*Right Wing*

||
_Filip Forsberg ($6,000,000)_
|
_Ryan Johansen (RFA)_
|
*"A"*
_James Neal ($5,000,000)_
_Viktor Arvidsson (RFA)_
|
*"C"*
_Mike Fisher (UFA)_
|
_Craig Smith ($4,250,000)_
_Colin Wilson ($3,937,500)_
|
_Mike Ribeiro (UFA)_
|
_Calle Jarnkrok ($2,000,000)_
_Cody McLeod ($800,000)_
|
_Colton Sissons($625,000)_
|
_Austin Watson (RFA)_

||
*Left Defense*
|
*Goalie*
|
*Right Defense*

||
*"A"*
_ Roman Josi ($4,000,000)_
|
_Pekka Rinne ($7,000,000)_
|
_ P.K. Subban ($9,000,000)_
_Mattias Ekholm ($3,750,000)_
|
_Juuse Saros ($692,500)_
|
_Ryan Ellis ($2,500,000)_
_Matt Irwin ($650,000)_
||
_Yannick Weber ($575,000)_

||
|
*Scratched/IR*
|
||
_Petter Granberg ($612,500)_
|
_Miikka Salomaki ($612,500)_
|
_Anthony Bitetto ($612,500)_
*Cap Hit: $???
Cap Space: $???*


*Protected List:*

Ryan Johansen
Filip Forsberg
James Neal
Viktor Arvidsson
PK Subban
Roman Josi
Ryan Ellis
Mattias Ekholm
Pekka Rinne


Not looking to make any major trades.​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> Alright alright, ya whiner.




Whining my way to the top.


----------



## BTrotts19

*Lottery Expansion Protection List*

Tavares "NMC"
Ladd "NMC"
Lee
Duclair
Leddy
Hamonic
Boychuk "NMC"
Pulock
Greiss- 

*Signings*
Dehaan (4yr/$2.4per year) 
Pelech (2yr/$1.35per year) 
Duclair 2 yr/1.50per year)

*LTIR*

Grabowski $5.0M

*Lines*
*Forwards*
Lee ($3.75) Tavares($5.50) Bailey($3.30)
Duclair ($1.50) Nelson ($2.50) Prince ($0.85)
Ladd (5.50) Barzal ($0.89) Chimera ($2.25)
Kulemin ($4.19) Cizikas ($3.35) Clutterbuck ($3.50)

*Defense*
Leddy ($5.50) Hamonic ($3.86)
Pelech ($1.35) Boychuk ($6.00)
Pulock ($0.86 ) Dehaan (2.40)

Extra-Beauvillier ($0.89) (C/W), Mayfield ($0.63)(D), Quine ($0.61) (C)

*Goalies*
Greiss ($3.50)
Halak ($3.55)

*Total Cap- $65.624M*

*Top Prospects*

Barzal (C)
Sorokin (G)
Vilardi (C)
DalColle (LW)
Merkley (RW)
Hosang (RW)
Soderstrom (G)
Bellows (LW)

*2017 Draft*
Rd 1 *(Gabe Vilardi, RC)*
Rd 2 *( Henri Jokiharju, RHD)*
Rd 3 (*traded to Arizona)*
Rd 4 *(traded to Philadelphia)*
Rd 5 *(traded to Las Vegas)*
Rd 6 *(traded to Chicago)*
Rd 7 *(189 OA)*


----------



## dathockeydoe

Also on trading block,

Giordano (Would need a 21-25YO Dman as a starter)
Bennett (Would be interested in a potential young player swap, strong winger with goal scoring upside)


----------



## hoc123

Detroit Red Wings are willing to take bad contracts for prospects/picks


----------



## Zaddy

Expansion draft protection list (subject to change)

Jamie Benn (NMC)
Spezza (NMC)
Seguin
Eakin
Roussel
Faksa
Nichushkin
Klingberg
Hamhuis
Lindell
Niemi


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 get:
Kevin Bieksa (1.5M retained)
90'th overall

 get:
2018 6'th (Detroit)


----------



## hoc123

*Forwards:*
Gustav Nyquist (4.75M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Dylan Larkin (0.925M)
Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)-Darren Helm (3.85M)-Ryan Callahan (5.8M)
Thomas Jurko (0.8M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Martin Frk (0.75M)
Eric Tangradi (0.65M)

*Defense:*
Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Alexey Marchenko (1.45M)
Xavier Ouellet (1.2M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
Brendan Smith(1.5M)-Kevin Bieksa (2.5M)
Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)-Andrew MacDonald (5M)

*Goaltending:*
Jimmy Howard (5.291M)
Petr Mrazek (4M)

*Cap Space:*0.4M

Signings:
Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
Martin Erk 1-0.75M
Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
Robbie Russo 1-0.7M
Brendan Smith 1-1.5M

UFA's:
Drew Miller
Steve Ott
Brendan Smith
Ben Street
Thomas Vanek
Joe Vitale

*Draft Picks:*

2017:
10'th overall:
41'st overall:
67'th overall: 
78'th overall:
90'th overall:
103'rd overall:
134'th overall:
165'th overall:
167'th overall:
196'th overall: 

2018:
2018 1'st (Detroit):
2018 2'nd (Detroit):
2018 2'nd (Philadelphia):
2018 3'rd (Detroit):
2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay):
2018 4'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Montreal):
2018 7'th (Detroit):
2018 7'th (Buffalo):

2019:
2019 1'st (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay):
2019 3'rd (Detroit):
2019 4'th (Detroit):
2019 5'th (Detroit):
2019 6'th (Detroit):
2019 7'th (Detroit):

Top Prospects:
Evgeni Svechnikov 
Brett Howden 
Noah Juulsen
Filip Hronek
Tyler Bertuzzi
Vili Saarijarvi
Dennis Cholowski
Givani Smith
Joe Hicketts
Chase Pearson

Trade Needs: Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, Larkin and Svechnikov. 

Trade Block:
Henrik Zetterberg
Frans Nielsen
Justin Abdelkader
Darren Helm
Jimmy Howard
UFA rights to Thomas Vanek


----------



## heusy_79

*Transactions*

Trades

- D Kevin Bieksa (1.5M retained) & ANA 2017 3rd to Detroit for DET 2018 6th


RFA Signings

- LW Joseph Cramarossa -> 1 year 800k
- RW Logan Shaw -> 1 year 700k
- RW Stefan Noeson -> 1 year 700k
- RW Emerson Etem non tendered, signs 1 year 2way deal worth 600k & 300k
- Minor league RFA's tendered and signed to 1 year deals -> Kerdiles, Sorenson, Boyle, Helgeson, Gortz


UFA's

F - Nate Thompson, Ryan Garbutt
D - Korbinian Holzer, Jeff Schultz, Nate Guenin
G - Jonas Enroth, Matt Hackett


Current Roster

Rickard Rakell - Ryan Getzlaf - Corey Perry
Andrew Cogliano - Ryan Kesler - Jakub Silfverberg
Nick Ritchie - Antoine Vermette - Ondrej Kase
Joseph Cramarossa - Stefan Noeson - Logan Shaw/Jared Boll

Cam Fowler - Josh Manson
Hampus Lindholm - Sami Vatanen
Clayton Stoner - Shea Theodore/Brandon Montour

John Gibson
Dustin Tokarski

- Despres LTIR
- Bieksa retention (1.5M), Maroon retention (500k), Fistric buyout (450k)
- Total current cap hit = 66.025M


Looking to move Vatanen for a deal based around a young NHL forward, prior to expansion.


----------



## heusy_79

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Kevin Bieksa (1.5M retained)
> 90'th overall
> 
> get:
> 2018 6'th (Detroit)




Ducks confirm. Bieksa has a NMC but his alternate choice is a buyout.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Los Angeles Kings have retained the 11th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Detroit Red Wings have retained the 10th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## landy92mack29

If you want to get rid of a bad contract call Colorado. We also have plenty of aging vets in our bargain bin


----------



## 5cotland

All players available - Looking for draft picks for this year. 

Will post protected list closer to the expansion draft as it may change.


----------



## Ermo20

Ermo20 said:


> Conor Sheary - Sidney Crosby - Patric Hornqvist
> Carl Hagelin - Evgeni Malkin - Bryan Rust
> Jake Guentzel - Nick Bonino - Phil Kessel
> Chris Kunitz - Eric Fehr - Scott Wilson
> Tom Kuhnhackl
> 
> Olli Maatta - Kris Letang
> Brian Dumoulin - Trevor Daley
> Derrick Pouliot - Justin Schultz
> Ian Cole
> 
> Matt Murray
> Marc-Andre Fleury
> 
> Signings:
> 
> Nick Bonino: 3 years, $3M AAV
> Conor Sheary: 3 years, $2M AAV
> Trevor Daley: 2 years, $3M AAV
> Justin Schultz: 2 years, $1.8M AAV
> Brian Dumoulin: 4 years, $3.5M AAV
> Derrick Pouliot: 2 years, $1M AAV
> 
> Unsigned:
> 
> Chris Kunitz
> Matt Cullen
> Cameron Gaunce
> Steve Oleksy
> Chad Ruhwedel
> 
> Cap Hit: $74,689,681
> Cap Space: $310,319
> 
> Untouchable:
> 
> Sidney Crosby
> Evgeni Malkin
> Phil Kessel
> Kris Letang
> Olli Maatta
> 
> OTB:
> 
> MAF
> 
> Looking to move Fleury for young assets (due to the availability of good goalie prospects I won't try to move him for a cheap backup). I will listen to offers on upgrades, so all prospects except Sprong are available, but I'll try to rebuild the farm system through the draft, so picks probably won't be moved (except for better picks).
> 
> Top Prospects:
> 
> 1. Daniel Sprong (RW)
> 2. Oskar Sundqvist (C)
> 3. Tristan Jarry (G)
> 4. Filip Gustavsson (G)
> 5. Kasper Bjorkqvist (RW)
> 
> Picks:
> 
> 26th overall
> 57th overall
> 88th overall
> 119th overall
> 145th overall
> 150th overall
> 181st overall
> 212th overall




Updated. Looking to move MAF for young assets and potentially acquire more picks or move up in the first round. We will listen to offers on upgrades but rebuilding the farm system while staying in contention is our top priority.


----------



## Ermo20

protect

F1 - Sidney Crosby
F2 - Evgeni Malkin
F3 - Phil Kessel
F4 - Patric Hornqvist
F5 - Carl Hagelin
F6 - Nick Bonino
F7 - Bryan Rust
D1 - Kris Letang
D2 - Olli Maatta
D3 - Brian Dumoulin
G1 - Marc-Andre Fleury


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Tampa Bay Lightning have retained the 9th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 get:
Luke Glendening (0.5M retained)

 get:
Andrew MacDonald
Robert Hagg
2018 2'nd (Philadelphia)


----------



## Paneerboy

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Luke Glendening (0.5M retained)
> 
> get:
> Andrew MacDonald
> Robert Hagg
> 2018 2'nd (Philadelphia)




Confirm


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pending UFA's (Rights available)

Cody Franson
Brian Gionta
Anders Nilsson

Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - *Jack Eichel ($925,000)* - *Sam Reinhart ($894,167)*
William Carrier ($689,167) - *Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000)* - *Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)*
Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - Johan Larsson ($1,250,000) - Justin Bailey ($670,000)
Tyler Ennis ($4,600,000) - Zemgus Girgensons ($1,500,000) - Hudson Fasching ($925,000)
Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) - Matt Moulson ($5,000,000)

Dmitry Kulikov ($5,250,000) - *Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)*
Danny DeKeyser ($4,000,000) - Zach Bogosian ($5,142,857)
Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - Taylor Fedun ($700,000)
Josh Gorges ($3,900,000) 

Robin Lehner ($3,000,000)
Linus Ullmark ($950,000)


Total Cap Hit: $68,671,191

Bold are untouchable. Looking for a top-6 LW on the last year of his contract. Ennis and Bogosian are on the block. Also looking to move one of Nilsson or Lehner.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Toffoli (RFA)- Kopitar (10) - Gaborik (4.875)
King (UFA) - Carter (5.27) - Brown (5.875)
Pearson (RFA) - Dowd (UFA) - Lewis (1.95)
Clifford (1.6) - Zacha (.894) - Nolan (UFA)

Muzzin (4) - Doughty (7)
McNabb (1.7) - Martinez (4)
Forbert (.650) - Gravel (RFA)

Quick (5.8)
Zatkoff (.900)


*Scratches*: Budaj (UFA) , Andreoff (RFA), Setoguchi (UFA), Gilbert (UFA)

*Prospects:*

Kempe
Mersch
Amadio
Clague
Cernak
Dergachyov
Ladue

*2017 Draft Picks:*

#11 - traded to NJ for Pavel Zacha
#42 - Stelio Mattheos RW/C
#73
#104
#135
#166
#197


*Trade Options:* Looking to shake things up with a blockbuster trade or two

*RFA's:*

Toffoli
Pearson
Andreoff
Gravel

*UFA's:*

KIng
Nolan
Dowd
Setoguchi
Gilbert
Budaj

*Expansion Loss:*

Shore

*Trades:*

11th overall for Zacha
*Cap Hit:*


----------



## hoc123

hoc123 said:


> *Forwards:*
> Gustav Nyquist (4.75M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
> Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Dylan Larkin (0.925M)
> Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)-Darren Helm (3.85M)-Ryan Callahan (5.8M)
> Thomas Jurko (0.8M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Martin Frk (0.75M)
> Eric Tangradi (0.65M)
> 
> *Defense:*
> Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Alexey Marchenko (1.45M)
> Xavier Ouellet (1.2M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
> Brendan Smith(1.5M)-Kevin Bieksa (2.5M)
> Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)-Andrew MacDonald (5M)
> 
> *Goaltending:*
> Jimmy Howard (5.291M)
> Petr Mrazek (4M)
> 
> *Cap Space:*0.4M
> 
> Signings:
> Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
> Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
> Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
> Martin Erk 1-0.75M
> Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
> Robbie Russo 1-0.7M
> Brendan Smith 1-1.5M
> 
> UFA's:
> Drew Miller
> Steve Ott
> Brendan Smith
> Ben Street
> Thomas Vanek
> Joe Vitale
> 
> *Draft Picks:*
> 
> 2017:
> 10'th overall:
> 41'st overall:
> 67'th overall:
> 78'th overall:
> 90'th overall:
> 103'rd overall:
> 134'th overall:
> 165'th overall:
> 167'th overall:
> 196'th overall:
> 
> 2018:
> 2018 1'st (Detroit):
> 2018 2'nd (Detroit):
> 2018 2'nd (Philadelphia):
> 2018 3'rd (Detroit):
> 2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay):
> 2018 4'th (Detroit):
> 2018 5'th (Detroit):
> 2018 5'th (Montreal):
> 2018 7'th (Detroit):
> 2018 7'th (Buffalo):
> 
> 2019:
> 2019 1'st (Detroit):
> 2019 2'nd (Detroit):
> 2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay):
> 2019 3'rd (Detroit):
> 2019 4'th (Detroit):
> 2019 5'th (Detroit):
> 2019 6'th (Detroit):
> 2019 7'th (Detroit):
> 
> Top Prospects:
> Evgeni Svechnikov
> Brett Howden
> Noah Juulsen
> Filip Hronek
> Tyler Bertuzzi
> Vili Saarijarvi
> Dennis Cholowski
> Givani Smith
> Joe Hicketts
> Chase Pearson
> 
> Trade Needs: Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, Larkin and Svechnikov.
> 
> Trade Block:
> Henrik Zetterberg
> Frans Nielsen
> Gustav Nyquist
> Justin Abdelkader
> Darren Helm
> Jimmy Howard
> UFA rights to Thomas Vanek




Updated.


----------



## FlamerForLife

FlamerForLife said:


> D.Sedin($7,000,000)-H.Sedin($7,000,000)-Ryan($7,250,000)
> Baertschi($1,850,000)-Horvat(RFA)-Lazar(RFA)
> Granlund($900,000)-Sutter($4,375,000)-Hansen($2,500,000)
> Boucher(RFA)-Gaunce(RFA)-Dorsett($2,650,000)
> Rodin(RFA),Chaput(RFA),Megna(UFA),Skille(UFA), Burrows (UFA), Scherbak, De La Rose
> 
> Edler($5,000,000)-Stecher($925,000)
> Hutton($2,800,000)-Gudbranson(RFA)
> Trymakin(RFA)-Sbisa($3,600,000)
> Larsen(UFA),Biega($750,000)
> 
> Miller(UFA)
> Markstrom($3,666,667)
> 
> Cap Hit: $57,104,999
> 
> Expansion Protection List:
> F1 H.Sedin (NMC)
> F2 D.Sedin (NMC)
> F3 Bobby Ryan
> F4 Bo Horvat
> F5 Sven Bartschi
> F6 Brandon Sutter
> F7 Curtis Lazar
> D1 Alex Edler
> D2 Erik Gudbranson
> D3
> G1 Jacob Markstrom
> 
> Trading Block:
> Alex Edler
> Jannik Hansen
> UFA rights to Miller, Burrows, Larsen, Skille, and Megna
> The Sedins
> 
> Looking for 2017 draft picks and prospects in return
> 
> Draft picks:
> 2017
> 1(14)
> 2(45)
> 3(76)
> 4(107)
> 2018
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 3-OTT
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 2019
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7



Updated!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The New Jersey Devils have retained the 8th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> Mike Hoffman ($5,187,500)-Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)-Mark Stone ($3,500,000)
> Ryan Dzingel ($2,000,000)-Derrick Brassard ($5,000,000)-Loui Eriksson ($6,000,000)
> Zack Smith ($2,500,000)-JG Pageau ($2,000,000)-Colin White ($894,000)
> Tom Pyatt (UFA)-Chris Kelly (UFA)-Chris Neil (UFA)
> 
> Marc Methot ($4,900,000)-Erik Karlsson ($6,500,000)
> Dion Phaneuf ($7,000,000)-Cody Ceci ($2,800,000)
> Mark Boroweicki ($1,100,000)-Chris Wideman ($800,000)
> Fredrik Claesson ($700,000)
> 
> Craig Anderson ($4,200,000)
> Mike Condon ($1,100,000)
> Andrew Hammond ($1,350,000)
> 
> Total Cap Hit: $61,168,500
> 
> *Belleville Senators*
> 
> Jason Akeson-Phil Varone-Casey Bailey
> Max McCormick-Kyle Flanagan-Buddy Robinson
> Nick Paul-Chad Nehring-Francis Perron
> Chris Rodewald-Ryan Rupert-Gabriel Gagne
> Zach Stortini/Mike Blunden
> 
> Andreas Englund-Michael Kostka
> Ben Harpur-Patrick Sieloff
> Chris Rumble-Chris Carlisle
> Guillame Lepine
> 
> Chris Driedger
> Matt O'Connor
> 
> *Other Prospects:*
> Thomas Chabot, D
> Logan Brown, C
> Filip Chlapik, C
> Max Lajoie, D
> Jonathan Dahlen, LW
> Macoy Erkamps, D
> Marcus Hogberg, G
> Mikhael Wikstrand, D
> Cody Donaghey, D
> Vince Dunn, C
> Todd Burgess, RW
> Chistian Wolanin, D
> Chistian Jaros, D
> Markus Nurmi, RW
> Kelly Summers, D
> Shane Eiserman, LW
> Robert Baillargeon, C
> Chris Leblanc, RW
> 
> *Signings:*
> Zack Smith-4 years 10 Mil
> Ryan Dzingel-2 years 4Mil
> Mike Condon-3 years 3.3Mil
> Fredrik Claesson-2 years 1.4Mil
> JG Pageau-3 years 6Mil
> Colin White-ELC 894K per
> 
> *Wants:*
> Young Goalie within 2 years of NHL
> Quality 4th Liners
> Top 6 Forward
> Top 4 Dman
> 
> * Trade Block:*
> All Picks
> Logan Brown (Top 6 Forward or Top pair D coming back)
> Nick Paul
> Cody Ceci
> Prospects (not named White/Chabot)
> 
> *Protected List:*
> (Potential to change)
> Kyle Turris, F
> Mark Stone, F
> Mike Hoffman, F
> Derrick Brassard, F
> Ryan Dzingel, F
> JG Pageau, F
> Loui Eriksson, F
> Erik Karlsson, D
> Dion Phaneuf, D
> Marc Methot, D
> Craig Anderson, G
> ​




Still stands. Looking to improve the team.


----------



## MrClutch86

Rights to Ben Bishop will be traded soon. Have a few offers.
Looking to trade Filppula for a mid-late pick.
Still looking for a 2nd line RW. Tyler Johnson, Palat, Killorn available for one. 
Namestikov is available for prospects.
Still looking for a few bottom 6 grinders. Brown, picks, prospects, Condra, Boyle's rights available.


----------



## MrClutch86

Eric Condra

 
2018 7th round pick


----------



## Dabest

boltsfan9186 said:


> Eric Condra
> 
> 
> 2018 7th round pick




Nice trade


----------



## edguy

boltsfan9186 said:


> Eric Condra
> 
> 
> 2018 7th round pick








*He's Back Babyyyy*
Sens confirm


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Winnipeg Jets have dropped one spot and now hold the 7th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to make deals! PM me!


----------



## Zaddy

Ristoreilly said:


> The Winnipeg Jets have dropped one spot and now hold the 7th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Buffalo Sabres have dropped one spot and now hold the 6th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The New York Islanders have dropped two spots and now hold the 5th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Wow looks like Dallas will be happy.


----------



## Joey Bones

listening in on just about everybody. Still looking to move Staal, Girardi or Nash's contracts. Looking for a defenseman, picks and/or prospects. PM if interested.


----------



## MackAttack26

Zemgus26 said:


> *Taylor Hall - Travis Zajac - Kyle Palmieri
> Mike Cammalleri - Adam Henrique - PA Parenteau
> Miles Wood - Pavel Zacha - Devante Smith-Pelley
> Sergey Kalinen - Vernon Fiddler - Beau Bennett
> X - Jacob Josefson, Nick Lappin
> 
> Andy Greene - Damon Severson
> Kyle Quincey - John Moore
> Yohann Auvitu - Ben Lovejoy
> X - Jon Merrill
> 
> Cory Schneider
> Keith Kinkaid
> *​




Still everyone OTB. Looking to build through the draft by acquiring picks but would also look at young players/prospects in return. Hall has garnered interest, as has Zacha and a few others but nothing concrete yet. Around today so get your offers in!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Arizona Coyotes have dropped two spots and now hold the 4th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## BTrotts19

Ristoreilly said:


> The New York Islanders have dropped two spots and now hold the 5th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​




 if it were possibly to drop completely out of the 1st rd, the Isles would do it


----------



## hoc123

Looks like its between Colorado, LV and Dallas.


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 get:
Alexei Marchenko 

 get:
Nathan Bastian


----------



## MackAttack26

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Alexei Marchenko
> 
> get:
> Nathan Bastian




Confirm. Glad to add a young, talented defenseman who we think can fill a top-4 role if needed.


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 get:
Xavier Ouellet

 get:
Marc Staal
2018 2'nd (Rangers)
2019 3'rd (Rangers)


----------



## Joey Bones

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Xavier Ouellet
> 
> get:
> Marc Staal
> 2018 2'nd (Rangers)
> 2019 3'rd (Rangers)




Deal is with Detroit, otherwise confirmed.

NYR desperately needed to shed a big term contract. Lost some future picks in the mean time, but are excited to add Xavier Ouellet to our blueline.

The Rangers would like to thank Marc on his years here in the Big Apple.


----------



## MackAttack26

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Xavier Ouellet
> 
> get:
> Marc Staal
> 2018 2'nd (Rangers)
> 2019 3'rd (Rangers)




I was unaware that I had Xavier Ouellet or traded him for Staal and a couple picks, but sure, confirm.


----------



## SabresSociety

Holy ****, let's get #1


----------



## hoc123

Joey Bones said:


> Deal is with Detroit, otherwise confirmed.
> 
> NYR desperately needed to shed a big term contract. Lost some future picks in the mean time, but are excited to add Xavier Ouellet to our blueline.
> 
> The Rangers would like to thank Marc on his years here in the Big Apple.




Oops. Edited


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Vegas Golden Knights have won the third place lottery and now hold the 3rd Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## Joey Bones

Joey Bones said:


> *LINEUP*
> 
> C. Kreider ($4.625M) - D. Stepan ($6.5M) - M. Zuccarello ($4.5M)
> R. Nash ($7.8M *NTC/NMC*) - M. Zibanejad ($5M) - P. Buchnevich ($925K [EXEMPT])
> M. Grabner ($1.65M) - K. Hayes ($2.6M) - J. Miller ($2.75M)
> J. Vesey ($925K [EXEMPT]) - O. Lindberg ($875K) - J. Fast ($2M)
> Ex: B. Pirri ($RFA), M. Puempel ($900K)
> 
> R. McDonagh ($4.7M *Mod. NTC*) - D. Girardi ($5.5M *NMC*)
> N. Holden ($1.65M) - X. Ouellet ($1.2M)
> B. Skjei ($925k [EXEMPT]) - K. Klein ($2.9M)
> Ex: A. Clendening ($1.25M)
> 
> H. Lundqvist ($8.5M *NMC*)
> A. Raanta ($1M)
> 
> 
> *PROSPECTS*
> R. Gropp ($803.3K [EXEMPT])
> R. Kovacs ($803.3K [EXEMPT])
> A. Tambellini ($803.3K [EXEMPT])
> A. Chapie ($800K [EXEMPT])
> C. Nieves ($755K [EXEMPT])
> S. Fogarty ($750K [EXEMPT])
> M. Stromwall ($742.5K [EXEMPT])
> N. Jensen ($900K)
> M. Hrivik ($800K)
> D. Bernhardt (UNSIGNED PICK)
> B. Morrison (UNSIGNED PICK)
> T. Gettinger (UNSIGNED PICK)
> G. Fontaine (UNSIGNED PICK)
> T. Ronning (UNSIGNED PICK)
> 
> J. Gilmour ($742.5K [EXEMPT])
> S. Zborovskiy ($734,167 [EXEMPT])
> R. Graves ($656.6K [EXEMPT])
> M. Paliotta ($800K)
> T. Nanne (UNSIGNED PICK)
> S. Day (UNSIGNED PICK)
> T. Reunanen (UNSIGNED PICK)
> 
> B. Halverson ($772.5K [EXEMPT])
> M. Skapski ($750K)
> A. Huska (UNSIGNED PICK)
> I. Shesterkin (UNSIGNED PICK)
> T. Wall (UNSIGNED PICK)
> 
> *OTHER PLAYERS*
> C. Brown ($RFA)
> T. Glass ($UFA)
> J. Fontaine ($UFA)
> 
> T. Donnay ($RFA)
> T. Hughes ($RFA)
> S. Kampfer ($UFA)
> C. Summers ($700K)
> M. Bodie ($UFA)
> 
> M. Hellberg ($RFA)
> 
> *Current Cap: $75M
> Current Cap Hit: $68.675M
> Current Cap Space: $6.325M
> SPC's: 39/50*
> 
> *SIGNINGS*
> M. Zibanejad - 6 years, $30M (AAV $5M per)
> O. Lindberg - 2 years, $1.75M (AAV $875K per)
> J. Fast - 3 years, $6M (AAV $2M per)
> M. Puempel - 2 years, $1.8M (AAV $900K per)
> N. Jensen - 2 years, $1.8M (AAV $900K per)
> M. Hrivik - 1 year, $800K (AAV $800K per)
> 
> A. Clendening - 4 years, $5M (AAV $1.25M per)
> M. Paliotta - 2 years, $1.6M (AAV $800K per)
> C. Summers - 2 years, $1.4M (AAV $700K per)
> 
> M. Skapski - 1 year, $750K (AAV $750K per)
> M. Hellberg - 1 year, $650K (AAV $650K per)
> 
> *2017 DRAFT SLOTS*
> 1st (24th)
> 3rd (86th)
> 4th (105th)
> 5th (148th)
> 6th (169th)
> 7th (210th)
> 
> *EXPANSION PROTECTION LIST **NOT LOCKED YET/LISTENING ON OFFERS***
> 7-3-1
> R. Nash (NMC)
> D. Stepan
> C. Kreider
> M. Zuccarello
> J. Miller
> M. Zibanejad
> K. Hayes
> 
> D. Girardi (NMC)
> R. McDonagh
> N. Holden
> 
> H. Lundqvist (NMC)
> 
> Will listen to offers on just about anyone. Looking to move either Girardi or Nash and Pirri's RFA rights. Looking for draft picks, prospects and NHL ready defensemen/forwards. PM me with offers!!​




Updated with signings and expansion protection list.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Hey everyone please check the OP to make sure everything is accurate. I've been trying to keep up but you never know.*


----------



## Joey Bones

Ristoreilly said:


> *Hey everyone please check the OP to make sure everything is accurate. I've been trying to keep up but you never know.*




Looking good to me, despite the 1st round. Appreciate you taking the time to do this, jawal!!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Looking good to me, despite the 1st three overall picks. Appreciate you taking the time to do this, jawal!!




Right yeah I'll update the top 7 when the lottery results are done being announced.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

looking to move yakupov, shattenkirk in a tidy package


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*AND WE HAVE A WINNER!* The Dallas Stars have won the draft lottery and now hold the 1st Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.

The Colorado Avalanche will select 2nd Overall.​


----------



## McMozesmadness

TO:


*Brandon Davidson
115th Overall*


TO: 


*53rd Overall*


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Chris Driedger
Gabriel Gagne



Jake Allen
Jacob Doty


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> *AND WE HAVE A WINNER!* The Dallas Stars have won the draft lottery and now hold the 1st Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.
> ​





That is a franchise changer for Dallas.


----------



## edguy

Pondcake said:


> Chris Driedger
> Gabriel Gagne
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Allen
> Jacob Doty




 agree. 

1 more year as a 1B to Andy and we feel Jake will be ready to be our starting goalie.


----------



## hoc123

Willing to give away Jimmy Howard or Darren Helm for future considerations. First to PM me gets them.


----------



## Zaddy

Listening to offers on the 1st overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft. 

A very good d-man (preferably LHD) would have to be part of the return.


----------



## TT1

McMozesmadness said:


> That is a franchise changer for Dallas.




Franchise changer for them would be getting a *surefire* elite #1 dman (think Hedman, Doughty etc.), which this draft doesn't have.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move Tyler Ennis. 

Also, 6th Overall is available for a youngish top-4 defenseman or top-6 left winger.


----------



## Joey Bones

TT1 said:


> Franchise changer for them would be getting a *surefire* elite #1 dman (think Hedman, Doughty etc.), which this draft doesn't have.




*cough * cough* Liljegren....


----------



## 5cotland

Joey Bones said:


> *cough * cough* Liljegren....




Not according to NHL ranking


----------



## belair

checking in.

Rosters to come shortly.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> *cough * cough* Liljegren....




He's not surefire first pairing at all.


----------



## MackAttack26

Looking to move Zacha for a 1st round pick 
- Zacha + for a top-10 pick
- Straight up for a mid 1st or
- Zacha for late 1st +


----------



## Stud Muffin

McMozesmadness said:


> TO:
> 
> 
> *Brandon Davidson
> 115th Overall*
> 
> 
> TO:
> 
> 
> *53rd Overall*




Confirmed


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 get:
Darren Helm
196'th overall

 get:
Future Considerations


----------



## MackAttack26

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Darren Helm
> 196'th overall
> 
> get:
> Future Considerations




Confirm. Helm although overpaid is a solid 3C. We need an upgrade at the position and this makes Zacha more moveable (who we will take top offer on!). Willing to do more of these deals too.


----------



## hoc123

Forwards:
Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
Dylan Larkin (0.925M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Ryan Callahan (5.8M)
Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Martin Frk (0.75M)
Eric Tangradi (0.65M)-Steve Ott (1M)-Thomas Jurko (0.8M)
Matt Lorito (0.638M)

Defense:
Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Cody Franson (1.5M)
Brendan Smith(1.5M)-Marc Staal (5.7M)
Andrew MacDonald (5M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)-Kevin Bieksa (2.5M)

Goaltending:
Jimmy Howard (5.291M)
Petr Mrazek (4M)

Cap Space:2.2M

Signings:
Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
Martin Erk 1-0.75M
Steve Ott 1-1M
Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
Robbie Russo 1-0.7M
Brendan Smith 1-1.5M
Cody Franson 1-1.5M

UFA's:
Drew Miller
Ben Street
Thomas Vanek
Joe Vitale

Draft Picks:

2017:
10'th overall:
41'st overall:
67'th overall: 
78'th overall:
103'rd overall:
134'th overall:
165'th overall:
167'th overall:
206'th overall:

2018:
2018 1'st (Detroit):
2018 2'nd (Detroit):
2018 2'nd (Philadelphia):
2018 2'nd (NYR):
2018 3'rd (Detroit):
2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay):
2018 4'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Montreal):
2018 7'th (Detroit):
2018 7'th (Buffalo):

2019:
2019 1'st (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay):
2019 3'rd (Detroit):
2019 3'rd (NYR):
2019 4'th (Detroit):
2019 5'th (Detroit):
2019 6'th (Detroit):
2019 7'th (Detroit):

Top Prospects:
Evgeni Svechnikov 
Jakub DeBrusk 
Brett Howden
Jakub Zboril 
Noah Juulsen
Filip Hronek
Nathan Bastian 
Tyler Bertuzzi
Vili Saarijarvi
Dennis Cholowski

Trade Needs: Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, Larkin and Svechnikov. 

Trade Block:
Henrik Zetterberg
Frans Nielsen
Justin Abdelkader
Jimmy Howard
UFA rights to Thomas Vanek


----------



## SabresSociety

is open to making moves in which we get a pick prospect to take or not take a certain player


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 get:
Rights of Cody Franson

 get:
167'th overall


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Rights of Cody Franson
> 
> get:
> 167'th overall




Confirmed


----------



## belair

Detroit's aware there's a salary cap, right?


----------



## hoc123

Detroit Protected Expansion List:

F: Andreas Athanasiou
F: Frans Nielsen
F: Ryan Callahan
F: Justin Abdelkader
D: Marc Staal
D: Kevin Bieksa
D: Brendan Smith 
D: Cody Franson
G: Petr Mrazek 

Players Available: 
Henrik Zetterberg
Riley Sheahen 
Jonathan Ericsson
Andrew MacDonald
Nickolas Kronwall
Jimmy Howard


----------



## uncleben

open for business


----------



## edguy

still have Cody Ceci available. Young RHD with potential.. 
Looking for picks or similar age/upside forward


----------



## Zaddy

Dan Hamhuis available for a draft pick / middle-six forward or similar return.


----------



## MackAttack26

*TRADE*

To  - Nikita Soshnikov + 54th overall pick

To  - Joseph Blandisi + 70th overall pick


----------



## Rare Jewel

Zemgus26 said:


> *TRADE*
> 
> To  - Nikita Soshnikov + 54th overall pick
> 
> To  - Joseph Blandisi + 70th overall pick




Confirmed.


----------



## TT1

Joey Bones said:


> *cough * cough* Liljegren....




not a surefire #1
but of course he has the potential



Still shopping a bunch of players including Price, Galchenyuk


----------



## Sundinisagod

Looking to make a blockbuster. Taking offers on Doughty, Kopitar, Carter, Quick, Muzzin, Martinez, etc...


----------



## heusy_79

**Trade Announcement**

Ladies and Gents, we have a blockbuster....

To  - 

LW Taylor Hall, G Ken Appleby, NJ 2017 4th (#101)



To  - 

RD Sami Vatanen, C Antoine Vermette, ANA 2017 1st (#28), ANA 2017 2nd (#59)



I give up a lot, but it also sets me up perfectly for expansion...update to follow.


----------



## MackAttack26

heusy_79 said:


> Ladies and Gents, we have a blockbuster....
> 
> To  -
> 
> LW Taylor Hall, G Ken Appleby, NJ 2017 4th (#101)
> 
> 
> 
> To  -
> 
> RD Sami Vatanen, C Antoine Vermette, ANA 2017 1st (#28), ANA 2017 2nd (#59)
> 
> 
> 
> I give up a lot, but it also sets me up perfectly for expansion...update to follow.




Confirm. Hall is a terrific player, but we would rather build from the D outwards. We see Severson-Vatanen-Marchenko being terrific, young RHD quality group in what is the hardest position to fill in the league. On top of that we added two more top-60 picks for our rebuild and got a serviceable forward in the meantime.

*Everyone else still for sale, including Zacha, Schneider, Palmieri, Cammellari, Zajac, Greene and more. Looking to get younger and rebuild through the draft but will listen to any offers at the right price.*


----------



## hoc123

Trade: 

 get:
Gustav Nyquist
90'th overall

 get:
Jakub Zboril
Jake DeBrusk 
206'th overall


----------



## Stud Muffin

Confirm


----------



## BTrotts19

Trade:

 send

Anthony Duclair
Nick Merkley

to 

 send

Ryan Strome
2017 3rd Rd pick (#65 OA)


----------



## hoc123

hoc123 said:


> Forwards:
> Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
> Dylan Larkin (0.925M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Ryan Callahan (5.8M)
> Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Martin Frk (0.75M)
> Eric Tangradi (0.65M)-Steve Ott (1M)-Thomas Jurko (0.8M)
> Matt Lorito (0.638M)
> 
> Defense:
> Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Cody Franson (1.5M)
> Brendan Smith(1.5M)-Marc Staal (5.7M)
> Andrew MacDonald (5M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
> Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)-Kevin Bieksa (2.5M)
> 
> Goaltending:
> Jimmy Howard (5.291M)
> Petr Mrazek (4M)
> 
> Cap Space:2.2M
> 
> Signings:
> Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
> Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
> Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
> Martin Erk 1-0.75M
> Steve Ott 1-1M
> Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
> Robbie Russo 1-0.7M
> Brendan Smith 1-1.5M
> Cody Franson 1-1.5M
> 
> UFA's:
> Drew Miller
> Ben Street
> Thomas Vanek
> Joe Vitale
> 
> Draft Picks:
> 
> 2017:
> 10'th overall:
> 41'st overall:
> 67'th overall:
> 78'th overall:
> 103'rd overall:
> 134'th overall:
> 165'th overall:
> 167'th overall:
> 206'th overall:
> 
> 2018:
> 2018 1'st (Detroit):
> 2018 2'nd (Detroit):
> 2018 2'nd (Philadelphia):
> 2018 2'nd (NYR):
> 2018 3'rd (Detroit):
> 2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay):
> 2018 4'th (Detroit):
> 2018 5'th (Detroit):
> 2018 5'th (Montreal):
> 2018 7'th (Detroit):
> 2018 7'th (Buffalo):
> 
> 2019:
> 2019 1'st (Detroit):
> 2019 2'nd (Detroit):
> 2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay):
> 2019 3'rd (Detroit):
> 2019 3'rd (NYR):
> 2019 4'th (Detroit):
> 2019 5'th (Detroit):
> 2019 6'th (Detroit):
> 2019 7'th (Detroit):
> 
> Top Prospects:
> Evgeni Svechnikov
> Jakub DeBrusk
> Brett Howden
> Jakub Zboril
> Noah Juulsen
> Filip Hronek
> Nathan Bastian
> Tyler Bertuzzi
> Vili Saarijarvi
> Dennis Cholowski
> 
> Trade Needs: Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, Larkin and Svechnikov.
> 
> Trade Block:
> Henrik Zetterberg
> Frans Nielsen
> Justin Abdelkader
> Jimmy Howard
> UFA rights to Thomas Vanek




Updated. I am also pretty sure I now have simultaneously the worst yet most expensive defense in the league


----------



## MasterMatt25

BTrotts19 said:


> Trade:
> 
> send
> 
> Anthony Duclair
> Nick Merkley
> 
> to
> 
> send
> 
> Ryan Strome
> 2017 3rd Rd pick (#65 OA)




Confirm


----------



## heusy_79

*Transactions*

Trades

- D Kevin Bieksa (1.5M retained) & ANA 2017 3rd to Detroit for DET 2018 6th

- D Sami Vatanen, C Antoine Vermette, ANA 2017 1st + 2nd to New Jersey for LW Taylor Hall, G Ken Appleby, NJ 2017 4th

RFA Signings

- LW Joseph Cramarossa -> 1 year 800k
- RW Logan Shaw -> 1 year 700k
- RW Stefan Noeson -> 1 year 700k
- RW Emerson Etem non tendered, signs 1 year 2way deal worth 600k & 300k
- Minor league RFA's tendered and signed to 1 year deals -> Kerdiles, Sorenson, Boyle, Helgeson, Gortz


UFA's

F - Nate Thompson, Ryan Garbutt
D - Korbinian Holzer, Jeff Schultz, Nate Guenin
G - Jon Bernier, Jonas Enroth, Matt Hackett


Current Roster

Taylor Hall - Ryan Getzlaf - Rickard Rakell
Andrew Cogliano - Ryan Kesler - Jakub Silfverberg
Nick Ritchie - Stefan Noeson - Corey Perry
Joseph Cramarossa - Logan Shaw - Ondrej Kase - Jared Boll

Cam Fowler - Josh Manson
Hampus Lindholm - Shea Theodore
Clayton Stoner/ Jacob Larsson - Brandon Montour

John Gibson
Dustin Tokarski

- Despres LTIR
- Bieksa retention (1.5M), Maroon retention (500k), Fistric buyout (450k)
- Total current cap hit = 66.325

Top Prospects (outside above roster)

C Sam Steel, LW Max Jones, D Marcus Pettersson, F Troy Terry, F Julius Nattinen, RW Nick Sorenson, LW Nic Kerdiles, D Josh Mahura, G Ken Appleby, 


Expansion Protection List (7+3+1)

F - Getzlaf, Kesler, Perry, Hall, Rakell, Silfverberg, Cogliano
D - Lindholm, Fowler, Manson
G - Gibson

Exempt - Theodore, Ritchie, Montour, Larsson, Kase + all other prospects

Exposed - G Tokarski, D Stoner, LW Cramarossa, C/RW Wagner, RW Boll, RW Shaw, C/RW Noeson, RW Etem, G Bernier (UFA), D Holzer (UFA), C Thompson (UFA), LW Garbutt (UFA), G Enroth (UFA), D Guenin (UFA), D Schultz (UFA)

Team Needs


- Will almost surely stick with the above roster until post expansion
- At that point I will for sure need a 3C and backup goalie
- Might shop for a stop gap veteran second pairing RD


----------



## dathockeydoe

*Team Needs:*
RW to play with Gaudreau
TOP 5 Dman(stop trying to sell me your 6th dman, ha)
Goalie options
Picks
*
Not available:*
Gaudreau, Monahan, Frolik, Backlund, Tkachuk, Hamilton, Brodie

*Wiling to include in potential deals:*
Giordano, Bennett, Ferland, etc.


----------



## Paneerboy

Preliminary Expansion Draft Protection List:

Giroux, Claude
Voracek, Jakub
Simmonds, Wayne
Schenn, Brayden 
Couturier, Sean 
Raffl, Michael 
Cousins, Nick 
Gostisbehere, Shayne 
Gudas, Radko
Manning, Brandon 
Stolarz, Anthony


----------



## Paneerboy

Completely changing course of direction. 

*Everyone* is available aside from Provorov, Konecny, prospects and the 9th pick. This means guys like Giroux, Voracek, Simmonds and Gostisbehere.


----------



## Zaddy

Trade alert:

 acquire
Benoit Pouliot

 acquire
Antti Niemi

With those news, Dallas Stars are now looking for an NHL backup. Just about anyone will do.


----------



## Zaddy

announce a round of signings:

Patrick Eaves 2 years @ $2.75M per
Radek Faksa 3 years @ $2M per
Mattias Janmark 1 year @ $1.25M
Curtis McKenzie 1 year @ $735K
Patrik Nemeth 1 year @ $945K
Esa Lindell 1 year @ $925K


----------



## landy92mack29

trade Semyon Varlamov and Blake Comeau to  for Kari Lehtonen, Jason Dickenson and 2018 2nd


----------



## Zaddy

landy92mack29 said:


> trade Semyon Varlamov and Blake Comeau to  for Kari Lehtonen, Jason Dickenson and 2018 2nd




Confirmed. Dallas Stars are happy to have acquired a former Vezina Trophy finalist as our starting goaltender and Comeau will solidify our depth on the wings.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Zaddy Zads said:


> Trade alert:
> 
> acquire
> Benoit Pouliot
> 
> acquire
> Antti Niemi
> 
> With those news, Dallas Stars are now looking for an NHL backup. Just about anyone will do.




Confirmed


----------



## McMozesmadness

*UPDATED*



*OILERS:*
Patrick Maroon (1,500,000) - Connor McDavid (925,000) - Leon Draisaitl (6,200,000)
Milan Lucic (6,000,000) - Ryan N.Hopkins (6,000,000) - Jordan Eberle (6,000,000)
Jujhar Khaira (874,125) - Drake Caggiula (925,000) - Zack Kassian (2,000,000)
Anton Slepyshev (925,000) - Mark Letestu (1,800,00) - Tyler Pitlick (1,000,000)
Iiro Pakarinen (700,000) - Jesse Puljujarvi (925,000)

Oscar Klefbom (4,167,000) - Adam Larsson (4,166,667)
Andrej Sekera (5,500,000) - Matt Benning (925,000)
Darnell Nurse (863,333) - Griffin Reinhart (874,125)
David Musil (660,000)

Cam Talbot (4,166,667)
Antti Niemi (4,500,000)
*TOTAL CAP:* 60,985,000


*CONDORS:*
Joey LaLeggia - Anton Lander - Taylor Beck
Patrick Russell - Bogdan Yakimov - Greg Chase
Mitchell Moroz - Kyle Platzer - Braden Christoffer

Dillon Simpson - Ziat Paigin
Caleb Jones - Jordan Oesterle
William Lagesson - Ethan Bear
Ben Betker - Mark Fayne

Laurent Brossoit
Nick Ellis


*NON PRO PROSPECTS:*
1) Tyler Benson
2) Tyler Vesel
3) Aapeli Rasanen
4) Markus Niemelainen
5) Filip Berglund
6) John Marino
7) Dylan Wells
8) Matt Cairns
9) Graham McPhee
10) Aidan Muir
11) Miroslav Svoboda
12) Vincent Desharnais


*2017 PICKS:*
- 22nd Overall
- 81st Overall
- 84th Overall
- 115th Overall
- 138th Overall
- 146th Overall
- 177th Overall
- 208th Overall


*TEAM CONTROL:*
- Kris Russell (UFA)


*AVAILABLE:*
- Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
- Jordan Eberle


*LOOKING FOR:*
- Top 4 Offensive Right Shot D
- Top 6 Scoring Right Wing
- Top 9 Scoring Left Wing
- Picks and Prospects


----------



## Patmac40

Patmac40 said:


> *Lineup*
> Jeff Skinner ($5,725,000) - Victor Rask ($4,000,000) - Elias Lindholm ($2,700,000)
> Sebastian Aho ($925,000) - Jordan Staal ($6,000,000) - Lee Stempniak ($2,500,000)
> Brock McGinn ($1,250,000) - Teuvo Teravainen ($3,500,000) - Derek Ryan ($1,500,000)
> Joakim Nordstrom ($1,275,000) - Jay McClement ($1,200,000) - Ty Rattie ($800,000)
> Viktor Stalberg (UFA) - Bryan Bickell (UFA)
> 
> Ron Hainsey ($3,000,000) - Justin Faulk ($4,833,333)
> Jaccob Slavin ($742,500) - Brett Pesce ($809,167)
> Noah Hanifin ($925,000) - Klas Dahlbeck ($950,000)
> Matt Tennyson (UFA) - Ryan Murphy ($787,500)
> 
> Cam Ward ($3,300,000)
> Eddie Lack ($2,750,000)
> 
> *Buyouts*
> Alexander Semin ($2,333,333)
> James Wisniewski ($1,000,000)
> 
> *Total Current Cap Hit: $52,805,833*
> 
> *Signings*
> Teuvo Teravainen - 3 years, $3,500,000
> Brock McGinn - 2 years, $1,250,000
> Derek Ryan - 2 years, $1,500,000
> Jay McClement - 1 year, $1,200,000
> Ty Rattie - 1 year, $800,000
> Ron Hainsey - 2 years, $3,000,000
> Klas Dahlbeck - 1 year, 950,000
> 
> *Protected List (Tentative) 8FD 1G*
> Jordan Staal
> Jeff Skinner
> Victor Rask
> Elias Lindholm
> Teuvo Teravainen
> Brock McGinn
> Phil Di Giuseppe
> Justin Faulk
> Cam Ward
> 
> *Notable prospects*
> Julien Gauthier
> Nicolas Roy
> Jake Bean
> Haydn Fleury
> Roland McKeown
> Janne Kuokkanen
> Phil Di Giuseppe
> Aleksi Saarela
> Valentin Zykov
> Alex Nedeljkovic
> Lucas Wallmark
> Hudson Elynuik
> Callum Booth
> David Cotton
> 
> *Team Needs*
> Middle-pairing/bottom-pairing veteran defenseman
> Bottom 6 winger
> 
> *Trading Block*
> Ryan Murphy
> Eddie Lack
> All picks outside of first round
> 
> *Draft Picks*
> 1(13)
> 2(44)
> 2(55)
> 3(75)
> 4(106)
> 5(144)
> 6(168)
> 7(199)




Updated w/ protected list


----------



## Teemu

Protection list:

Patick Kane
Jonathan Toews
Marian Hossa
Artem Anisimov
Richard Panik
Ryan Hartman
Dennis Rasmussen
Brent Seabrook
Duncan Keith
Niklas Hjalmarsson
Corey Crawford

Kruger, Tootoo, TVR, and Carruth are the 40/70s


----------



## BTrotts19

Ristoreilly said:


> *Hey everyone please check the OP to make sure everything is accurate. I've been trying to keep up but you never know.*




For Isles, just need to update the expansion protection list, swap out Strome for Duclair....Thanks!!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Willing to move 6th for a youngish TRUE top-4 defenseman (preferably LH) or top-6 left winger


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Would everyone be okay moving everything up one day? Make the expansion list due 11:59 PM Tuesday instead of Wednesday, expansion draft Wednesday instead of Thursday, and we can start drafting Thursday?*


----------



## Zaddy

*Blockbuster alert*

 acquire
LD Marc-Edouard Vlasic
RW Timo Meier

 acquire
1st overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft
C Cody Eakin
rights to Valeri Nichushkin


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Zaddy Zads said:


> acquire
> LD Marc-Edouard Vlasic
> RW Timo Meier
> 
> acquire
> 1st overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft
> C Cody Eakin
> rights to Valeri Nichushkin




Wow.


----------



## 5cotland

Zaddy Zads said:


> acquire
> LD Marc-Edouard Vlasic
> RW Timo Meier
> 
> acquire
> 1st overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft
> C Cody Eakin
> rights to Valeri Nichushkin




Damn!

Stars got their Elite Dman. Though they would have got Sharks first back but good move.


----------



## SabresSociety

Ristoreilly said:


> *Would everyone be okay moving everything up one day? Make the expansion list due 11:59 PM Tuesday instead of Wednesday, expansion draft Wednesday instead of Thursday, and we can start drafting Thursday?*




I'm good with this


----------



## edguy

Ristoreilly said:


> *Would everyone be okay moving everything up one day? Make the expansion list due 11:59 PM Tuesday instead of Wednesday, expansion draft Wednesday instead of Thursday, and we can start drafting Thursday?*




Yeah sure


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> *Would everyone be okay moving everything up one day? Make the expansion list due 11:59 PM Tuesday instead of Wednesday, expansion draft Wednesday instead of Thursday, and we can start drafting Thursday?*




Yea no probs


----------



## hoc123

Ristoreilly said:


> *Would everyone be okay moving everything up one day? Make the expansion list due 11:59 PM Tuesday instead of Wednesday, expansion draft Wednesday instead of Thursday, and we can start drafting Thursday?*




Sounds good.


----------



## heusy_79

My expansion list is finalized so I'm good to go.


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 get:
Jimmy Howard (50% retained)

 get:
2018 3'rd (Dallas)
162'nd overall


----------



## Zaddy

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> get:
> Jimmy Howard (50% retained)
> 
> get:
> 2018 3'rd (Dallas)
> 162'nd overall




Confirmed.


----------



## hoc123

Forwards:
Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
Dylan Larkin (0.925M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Ryan Callahan (5.8M)
Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Martin Frk (0.75M)
Eric Tangradi (0.65M)-Steve Ott (1M)-Thomas Jurko (0.8M)
Drew Miller (1M)


Defense:
Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Cody Franson (1.5M)
Brendan Smith(1.5M)-Marc Staal (5.7M)
Andrew MacDonald (5M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)-Kevin Bieksa (2.5M)

Goaltending:
Petr Mrazek (4M)
Jared Coreau (0.613M)

Cap Space:2M

Signings:
Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
Martin Erk 1-0.75M
Steve Ott 1-1M
Drew Miller 1-1M
Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
Robbie Russo 1-0.7M
Brendan Smith 1-1.5M
Cody Franson 1-1.5M

UFA's:
Ben Street
Thomas Vanek
Joe Vitale

Draft Picks:

2017:
10'th overall:
41'st overall:
67'th overall: 
78'th overall:
103'rd overall:
134'th overall:
162'nd overall
165'th overall:
167'th overall:
206'th overall:

2018:
2018 1'st (Detroit):
2018 2'nd (Detroit):
2018 2'nd (Philadelphia):
2018 2'nd (NYR):
2018 3'rd (Detroit):
2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay):
2018 3'rd (Dallas)
2018 4'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Montreal):
2018 7'th (Detroit):
2018 7'th (Buffalo):

2019:
2019 1'st (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay):
2019 3'rd (Detroit):
2019 3'rd (NYR):
2019 4'th (Detroit):
2019 5'th (Detroit):
2019 6'th (Detroit):
2019 7'th (Detroit):

Top Prospects:
Evgeni Svechnikov 
Jakub DeBrusk 
Brett Howden
Jakub Zboril 
Noah Juulsen
Filip Hronek
Nathan Bastian 
Tyler Bertuzzi
Vili Saarijarvi
Dennis Cholowski

Trade Needs: Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, Larkin and Svechnikov. 

Trade Block:
Henrik Zetterberg
Frans Nielsen
Justin Abdelkader
UFA rights to Thomas Vanek


----------



## hoc123

Still looking to trade Nielsen and Vanek. Willing to retain on Nielsen.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Alright, since everyone seems good, we are going to move everything up one day. That means expansion lists are due by 11:59 PM ET tomorrow night.*


----------



## Joey Bones

still looking to make a move or two. PM with offers. Listening on anyone.


----------



## edguy

looking to move a defenseman, either Methot; Ceci, or Phaneuf. 
Also willing to talk about an upgrade on Mike Hoffman or Ryan Dzingel.


----------



## hoc123

Edit: Nevermind. Messed up on deal.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Detroits game plan:


----------



## hoc123

Edit: Deleted


----------



## Rare Jewel

Entertaining offers for Brendan Leipsic. One of the highest scorers in the AHL, but does need to be protected for the expansion draft.


----------



## edguy

* We have a trade to announce:*
 trade:
114th overall
 trades:
Future considerations (not selecting JG Pageau in the expansion draft)


----------



## SabresSociety

edguy said:


> * We have a trade to announce:*
> trade:
> 114th overall
> trades:
> Future considerations (not selecting JG Pageau in the expansion draft)




Accept, I do like other guys in Ottawa so this was a good deal for Vegas


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

 gets:
Dylan Larkin

 gets:
Nick Foligno 
Sonny Milano 
Kevin Stenlund
2019 1'st (Columbus)


----------



## 5cotland

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> gets:
> Dylan Larkin
> 
> gets:
> Nick Foligno
> Sonny Milano
> Kevin Stenlund
> 2019 1'st (Columbus)




Confirmed


----------



## McMozesmadness

Detroit, listen to me. Detroit... listen. You're drunk, it's time to go home.


----------



## MrClutch86

Someone make an offer on Filppula. 30 points in 46 games on this terrible bolts team is pretty good. Need to move for salary cap reasons.


----------



## hoc123

hoc123 said:


> Forwards:
> Nick Foligno (5.5M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
> Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Ryan Callahan (5.8M)
> Sonny Milano (0.863M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)
> Thomas Jurko (0.8M)-Steve Ott (1M)-Martin Frk (0.75M)
> Drew Miller (1M)
> 
> 
> Defense:
> Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Cody Franson (1.5M)
> Brendan Smith(1.5M)-Marc Staal (5.7M)
> Andrew MacDonald (5M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
> Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)-Kevin Bieksa (2.5M)
> 
> Goaltending:
> Petr Mrazek (4M)
> Jared Coreau (0.613M)
> 
> Cap Space:0.3M
> 
> Signings:
> Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
> Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
> Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
> Martin Erk 1-0.75M
> Steve Ott 1-1M
> Drew Miller 1-1M
> Kevin Stenlund 3-2.4M (0.8M per, entry level deal)
> Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
> Robbie Russo 1-0.7M
> Brendan Smith 1-1.5M
> Cody Franson 1-1.5M
> 
> UFA's:
> Ben Street
> Thomas Vanek
> Joe Vitale
> 
> Draft Picks:
> 
> 2017:
> 10'th overall:
> 41'st overall:
> 67'th overall:
> 78'th overall:
> 103'rd overall:
> 134'th overall:
> 162'nd overall
> 165'th overall:
> 167'th overall:
> 206'th overall:
> 
> 2018:
> 2018 1'st (Detroit):
> 2018 2'nd (Detroit):
> 2018 2'nd (Philadelphia):
> 2018 2'nd (NYR):
> 2018 3'rd (Detroit):
> 2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay):
> 2018 3'rd (Dallas)
> 2018 4'th (Detroit):
> 2018 5'th (Detroit):
> 2018 5'th (Montreal):
> 2018 7'th (Detroit):
> 2018 7'th (Buffalo):
> 
> 2019:
> 2019 1'st (Detroit):
> 2019 1'st (Columbus):
> 2019 2'nd (Detroit):
> 2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay):
> 2019 3'rd (Detroit):
> 2019 3'rd (NYR):
> 2019 4'th (Detroit):
> 2019 5'th (Detroit):
> 2019 6'th (Detroit):
> 2019 7'th (Detroit):
> 
> Top Prospects:
> Evgeni Svechnikov
> Sonny Milano
> Jake DeBrusk
> Brett Howden
> Jakub Zboril
> Noah Juulsen
> Filip Hronek
> Nathan Bastian
> Tyler Bertuzzi
> Vili Saarijarvi
> 
> 
> Trade Needs: Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, and Svechnikov.
> 
> Trade Block:
> Henrik Zetterberg
> Nick Foligno
> Frans Nielsen
> Justin Abdelkader
> UFA rights to Thomas Vanek




Updated


----------



## hoc123

Updated Detroit Protected Expansion List:

F: Andreas Athanasiou
F: Frans Nielsen
F: Ryan Callahan
F: Justin Abdelkader
F: Nick Foligno
F: Riley Sheahan
F: Thomas Vanek
D: Marc Staal
D: Kevin Bieksa 
D: Cody Franson
G: Petr Mrazek 

Players Available: 
Henrik Zetterberg
Jonathan Ericsson
Brendan Smith
Andrew MacDonald
Nickolas Kronwall
Jimmy Coreau


----------



## TT1

Shaw can be had for relatively cheap, due to the expansion draft. PM me if you're interested in him.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Trade to announce.


To 
James Van Reimsdyk



To 
Boone Jenner


----------



## SabresSociety

To :

Brendan Leipsic

To :

#97 Overall
3rd Rounder '18 (Vegas)


----------



## Rare Jewel

ZGirgs28 said:


> To :
> 
> Brendan Leipsic
> 
> To :
> 
> #97 Overall
> 3rd Rounder '18 (Vegas)




Confirmed.


----------



## 5cotland

Rare Jewel said:


> Trade to announce.
> 
> 
> To
> James Van Reimsdyk
> 
> 
> 
> To
> Boone Jenner




Confirmed


----------



## FlamerForLife

FlamerForLife said:


> D.Sedin($7,000,000)-H.Sedin($7,000,000)-Ryan($7,250,000)
> Baertschi($1,850,000)-Horvat($5,250,000)-Hansen($2,500,000)
> Granlund($900,000)-Sutter($4,375,000)-Scherbak($863,333)
> De La Rose ($900,000)-Gaunce($865,000)-Lazar($925,000)
> Dorsett($2,650,000), Boucher($800,000)
> 
> Edler($5,000,000)-Beaulieu($4,500,000)
> Hutton($2,800,000)-Gudbranson($4,100,000)
> Trymakin($1,750,000)-Stecher($925,000)
> Biega($750,000)
> 
> Miller(UFA)
> Markstrom($3,666,667)
> 
> Cap Hit: $70,608,332
> 
> Expansion Protection List:
> F1 H.Sedin (NMC)
> F2 D.Sedin (NMC)
> F3 Bobby Ryan
> F4 Bo Horvat
> F5 Sven Bartschi
> F6 Brandon Sutter
> F7 Curtis Lazar
> D1 Alex Edler
> D2 Erik Gudbranson
> D3 Nathan Beaulieu
> G1 Jacob Markstrom
> 
> Trading Block:
> Alex Edler
> Jannik Hansen
> Henrik Sedin
> Daniel Sedin
> 
> Released:
> Chaput
> Megna
> Skille
> Larsen
> Rodin
> Burrows
> Miller
> 
> Signings:
> Nathan Beaulieu 5 years $4,500,000 AAV
> Erik Gudbranson 4 years $4,100,000 AAV
> Nikita Tryamkin 2 years $1,750,000 AAV
> Jacob De La Rose 1 year $900,000 AAV
> Curtis Lazar 1 year $925,000 AAV
> Brendan Gaunce 2 years $865,000 AAV
> Reid Boucher 1 year $800,000 AAV
> Bo Horvat 6 years $5,250,000 AAV
> 
> Buyouts:
> Luca Sbisa($3,600,000) -------> Buyout Caphit: $1,600,000
> 
> Draft picks:
> 2017
> 1(14)
> 2(45)
> 3(76)
> 4(107)
> 2018
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 3-OTT
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 2019
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7




Updated.
 are in need of a goalie, someone to split duty with Markstrom.
The vets are still on the trading block.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ZGirgs28 said:


> To :
> 
> Brendan Leipsic
> 
> To :
> 
> #97 Overall
> 3rd Rounder '18 (Vegas)




Just as clarification, does this mean Vegas still selects a guy from Toronto in expansion or is this deal Toronto giving up picks to to Vegas so that they select Leipsic?


----------



## MackAttack26

Looking to make our final moves tonight before finalizing our expansio draft list.

Schneider, Greene, Palmieri, Cammellari, Zajac and Zacha headline the top assets still OTB for any offers. PMMM.


----------



## uncleben

*Florida Panthers*

*Forwards*
[table="head;width=700]LW|C|RW
Jonathan Huberdeau (23, LW, _5.9_)|Aleksander Barkov (21, C, _5.9_)|Reilly Smith (25, RW, _5.0_)
Jussi Jokinen (33, LW, _4.0_)|Vincent Trocheck (23, C, _4.75_)|*Andrew Shaw* (25, RW, _3.9_)
Colton Sceviour (27, RW, _0.95_)|Nick Bjugstad (24, C, _4.1_)|Jaromir Jagr (44, RW, _3_)
Jon Marchessault (26, LW, _0.75_)|Derek MacKenzie (35, C, _1.3_)|
|Jared McCann* (20, C, _0.894167_)|
|Greg McKegg (24, C, _0.735_)
||
Kyle Rau* (24, LW, _0.874125_)|Jayce Hawryluk* (21, C, _0.925_)|Denis Malgin* (20, RW, _0.69_)
|Juho Lammikko* (20, C, _0.7175_)|
|Michael Sgarbossa (24, C, _0.71_)|
[/table]



*Defence*
[table="head;width=700]LD|RD
Keith Yandle (30, LD, _6.35_)|Aaron Ekblad (20, RD, _7.5_)
*Jack Johnson* (30, LD, _3.26785725_|Jason Demers (28, RD, _4.5_)
Mark Pysyk (25, LD, _3.0238_)|*Roman Polak* (30, RD, _1.5_)
Michael Matheson* (22, LD, _0.925_)|
|
Ian McCoshen* (21, LD, _0.925_)|Linus Hultstrom* (24, RD, _0.7925_)
Michael Downing* (21, LD, _0.82_)|Thomas Schemitsch* (20, RD, _0.7175_)
|Josh Brown* (23, RD, _0.658333_)
[/table]


*Goalies*
[table="head;width=700]G|G
Roberto Luongo (37, G, _4.533333_)|James Reimer (28, G, _3.4_)
|
Samuel Montembeault* (20, G, _0.725833_)|
[/table]​

UFA
Shawn Thornton (39, RW, _0.6_), Shane Harper (27, RW, _0.65_), Paul Thompson (28, RW, _0.575_)
...
Jakub Kindl (29, LD, _2.04_), Brent Regner (27, RD, _0.6_)
...
Mike McKenna (33, G, _0.575_)

RFA
Dryden Hunt* (21, LW, _0.809167_), Steven Hodges (22, LW, _0.685_), Tim Bozon (22, LW, _0.6375_), Chase Balisy* (24, RW, _0.635_), Brody Sutter (25, C, _0.6_)
...
Dylan McIlrath (24, RD, _0.8_), *Viktor Loov* (24, LD, _0.6925_)
...
Sam Brittain (24, G, _0.75_), Colin Stevens* (23, G, _0.71_), *Garret Sparks* (23, G, _0.575_)

Unsigned
*Jake Leschyshyn* (19, C, '17), *Daniil Skorikov* (18, C/W, '17), Henrik Borgstrom (19, C, '16), Adam Mascherin (18, LW, '16), Jon Ang (18, C, '16), Maxim Mamin (22, LW, '16), Karch Bachman (19, LW, '15), Chris Wilkie (20, RW, '15), *Ryan Collins* (20, RD, '14 CBJ), Joe Wegwerth (20, LW, '14), Miguel Fidler (20, LW, '14), Matt Buckles (21, C, '13), Yaroslav Kosov (23, LW, '11)
...
*Pierre-Olivier Joseph* (17, LD, '17), *Kasper Kotkansalo* (18, LD, '17), *Tobias Geisser* (18, LD, '17), Linus Nassen (18, LD, '16), Riley Stillman (18, LD, '16), Benjamin Finkelstein (19, RD, '16)
...
Ryan Bednard (19, G, '15), Hugo Fagerblom (21, G, '14), Evan Cowley (21, G, '13)

*Projected 2017-18 Cap Hit: 72.86915725*
*Projected 2017-18 Cap Space: 2.13084275*

*Expansion Protection List:* (7/3/1)
Barkov (F), Trocheck (F), Bjugstad (F), Huberdeau (F), Smith (F), Marchessault (F), Shaw (F), Yandle (D), Ekblad (D), Pysyk (D), Luongo (G)
* Represents a player exempt from the expansion draft.
*Claimed: Alex Petrovic, D*


*Draft Picks:*
*2017:*
2nd(43) - Pierre-Olivier Joseph (D)
3rd(64; via ARI) - Jake Leschyshyn (C)
5th(136) - Kasper Kotkansalo (D)
6th(171; via TOR) - Daniil Skorikov (C/W)
7th(200; via MTL, VAN) - Tobias Geisser (D)
*2018:*
1st
1st (via CBJ)
2nd (via ARI)
5th
6th
*2019:*
1st
2nd
3rd
4th
5th
6th
7th​

*Trade Needs:*
Retooling; looking for scoring depth.

*Signings:*
Roman Polak - 2 yr, 1.5 per
Mark Pysyk - 3 yr, 3.0238 per
Jaromir Jagr - 1 yr, 3 per
Michael Sgarbossa - 2 yr, 0.71 per
Greg McKegg - 1 yr, 0.735 per
Kyle Rau - 2 yr, 0.874125 per

*Trades:*
To Florida: Roman Polak
To Toronto: Reto Berra

To Florida: Andrew Shaw, 200th Overall
To Montreal: Graham Black, 74th Overall

To Florida: Jack Johnson (25% Retained), Ryan Collins, 2018 1st
To Columbus: Patrick Shea, 12th Overall, 2018 3rd

To Florida: Viktor Loov, Garret Sparks, 171st Overall
To Toronto: MacKenzie Weegar, 183rd Overall


----------



## belair

Zaddy Zads said:


> acquire
> LD Marc-Edouard Vlasic
> RW Timo Meier
> 
> acquire
> 1st overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft
> C Cody Eakin
> rights to Valeri Nichushkin




Confirm.

Another deal to announce:

 acquire

*LD Mark Methot
C/LW Nick Paul*

 acquire

*RW Joel Ward
C/LW Noah Rod*


----------



## Rare Jewel

McMozesmadness said:


> Just as clarification, does this mean Vegas still selects a guy from Toronto in expansion or is this deal Toronto giving up picks to to Vegas so that they select Leipsic?




They can still pick from me.

Given it's a trade and not a UFA signing I would assume it wouldn't fall under that rule.


----------



## edguy

belair said:


> Confirm.
> 
> Another deal to announce:
> 
> acquire
> 
> *LD Mark Methot
> C/LW Nick Paul*
> 
> acquire
> 
> *RW Joel Ward
> C/LW Noah Rod*




 agree. 

And have announced Noah Rod has agreed to come to North America, and will join the Belleville Senators


----------



## FlamerForLife

TRADE:
 trade: Guillaume Brisebois
 trade: Mike Condon

With the youth on the blue line we feel we can let go of Brisebois to help fill the backup goalie position. We wish Guillaume the best in Ottawa.


----------



## edguy

FlamerForLife said:


> TRADE:
> trade: Guillaume Brisebois
> trade: Mike Condon
> 
> With the youth on the blue line we feel we can let go of Brisebois to help fill the backup goalie position. We wish Guillaume the best in Ottawa.




 agree.

Mike was an absolute warrior for us. But with the acquisition of Allen, someone had to go. And we feel like Brisebois will be a top 4 D in Ottawa some day


----------



## McMozesmadness

If anyone has a cheap forward or goalie they're worried will be selected in expansion, I may be able to take on that player, I have some prospects and picks available for the right fit.


----------



## TT1

*UPDATE*

*Forwards:*
Max Pacioretty (4.500M)-Alex Galchenyuk (6.000M)-Alex Radulov (6.500M)
Tomas Tatar (3.500M)-Tomas Plekanec (6.000M)-Brendan Gallagher (3.750M)
Paul Byron (1.167M))-Philip Danault(912K)-Andrew Shaw (3.900M)
Artturi Lehkonen (925K)-Torey Mitchell (1.200M)-Sven Andrighetto (750K)
Daniel Carr (750K), Bryan Flynn (800K)

*Defense:*
Chris Tanev (4.450M)-Shea Weber (7.857M)
Andrei Markov (4.5M)-Jeff Petry (5.500M)
Alexei Emelin (4.100M)-Greg Pateryn (800K)
Mark Barberio (750K)-Zach Redmond (613K)

*Goaltending:*
Carey Price (6.500M)
Al Montoya (950K)

*Cap: 73.786M*

*Expansion protected (7-3-1):*
Forwards: Galchenyuk, Pacioretty, Radulov, Gallagher, Tatar, Danault, 1 of Shaw/Byron/Plekanec (depending on who i move)
Defense: Weber, Tanev, Petry
Goalie: Price

*Signings:*
Galchenyuk 8 years @ 6M AAV
Radulov 3 years @ 6.5M AAV
Flynn 2 years @ 800K
Andrighetto 2 years @ 750K
DLR 2 years @ 750K
Markov 1 year @ 4.5M
Beaulieu 2 years @ 2.5M

UFA:
David Desharnais

*Draft Picks:* (Won't move any of my original picks)
1 (29):
2 (60):
2 (62):
3 (91):
4 (122):
5 (153): 
6 (184):
7 (200 from Vancouver):

*Trade Needs:* Top 6 Center (post expansion draft), Top pairing LHD, Picks

*Trade Block:*
Carey Price (#1 goalie has to be apart of the package)
Alex Galchenyuk (for draft exempt players/pick, will need a prospect center w/ #1 upside coming back tho)
Mikhail Sergachev (looking to upgrade either C/LHD)
Chris Tanev (if anyones looking for a RHD i'd consider swapping Tanev for a LHD, depending on the player of course)
Andrew Shaw OR Paul Byron
Michael McCarron
Tomas Plekanec (could be had for just a pick)
Alexei Emelin (could be had for a just a pick)
Charles Hudon
Zach Fucale
Mark Barberio OR Zach Redmond

*Prospects:* http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/
Plus:
Minus: Noah Juulsen, Nikita Scherbak, Jacob De La Rose

Feel free to PM me anytime!


----------



## belair

*CURRENT DEPTH CHART*

Tomas Hertl ($3.000m) - Joe Thornton (UFA) - Joe Pavelski ($6.000m)
Kevin Labanc ($0.718m) - Logan Couture ($6.000m) - Joonas Donskoi (RFA)
Mikkel Boedker ($4.000m) - Chris Tierney (RFA) - Melker Karlsson (RFA)
Nick Paul ($0.670m) - Cody Eakin ($3.850m) - Tommy Wingels (RFA)
Valeri Nichushkin (RFA)

Mark Methot ($4.900m) - Brent Burns ($8.000m)
Paul Martin ($4.850m) - Justin Braun ($3.800m)
Brenden Dillon ($4.270m) - Dylan Demelo ($0.650m)
David Schlemko ($2.100m)

Martin Jones ($3.000m)
Aaron Dell ($0.625m)

*TOTAL SALARY $56.433m*
 not including bonuses

*RE-SIGNINGS*

All re-signings TBA

*NOTABLE PROSPECTS*

F Nicolay Goldobin
LD Mirco Mueller
RD Danny O'Regan
RD Jeremy Roy
F Nick Paul
F Dylan Gambrell
F Rourke Chartier
F Noah Gregor
RD Tim Heed
F Ryan Carpenter
F Marcus Sorenson

*NOTES*

Patrick Marleau's UFA rights available for a 2017 late round pick.

Willing to listen on pretty much anything.

*2017 PICKS*

1ST (1)
1ST (23)
3RD (85)
4TH (116)
5TH (147)
6TH (157)
6TH (178)
7TH (209)
7TH (211)


----------



## SabresSociety

McMozesmadness said:


> Just as clarification, does this mean Vegas still selects a guy from Toronto in expansion or is this deal Toronto giving up picks to to Vegas so that they select Leipsic?




Still selecting


----------



## McMozesmadness

Rare Jewel said:


> They can still pick from me.
> 
> Given it's a trade and not a UFA signing I would assume it wouldn't fall under that rule.






ZGirgs28 said:


> Still selecting




Cool cool, just checking.


----------



## Ermo20

would like to move MAF before the expansion draft begins. He will come cheap, so send me an offer if you still need a goalie. (I can retain some of his contract).

Any other upgrades to our NHL roster I'll take (I've decided not to move NHLers for prospects, which I originally considered doing).


----------



## belair

*Expansion Protection*

F Joe Pavelski, Joe Thornton, Logan Couture, Chris Tierney, Valeri Nichushkin, Cody Eakin, Tomas Hertl
D Brent Burns, Marc Methot, Paul Martin
G Martin Jones


----------



## 5cotland

*Current Roster & Cap Hit*













*Expansion Protection List*
Brandon Saad
Brandon Dubinsky - NMC
James Van Riemsdyk
Scott Hartnell - NMC
Cam Atkinson
Alexander Wellberg
Sam Gagner

Seth Jones
Ryan Murray
David Savard

Sergei Bobrovsky - NMC


*RFA Signings*
Alexander Wennberg - $2.5m - 4 Years
Markus Hannikainen - $850K - 2 Years
Josh Anderson - $1.5m - 3 Years
Sam Gagner - $2m - 3 Years
Lukas Sedlak - $850k - 2 Years
Scott Harrington - $700k - 2 Years
Joonas Korpisolo - $850k 2 Years
Daniel Zaar - $700k 3 Years
Anton Forsberg - $700k - 2 Years
Alex Broadhurst - $650k - 3 Years
TJ Rynan - $750k - 3years
Oleg Yevenko - $600K - 2 Years

*UFA Signings*
Sam Gagner - $2m - 3 Years
Jaime Sifers - $650k - 2 Years
Ryan Stanton - $625k - 2 Years


----------



## MackAttack26

Protection List

*Forwards (7):*Travis Zajac, Adam Henrique, Mike Cammalleri, Kyle Palmieri, PA Parenteau, Antoine Vermette, Beau Bennett

*Defense (3):* Andy Greene, Damon Severson, Sami Vatanen

*Goalies (1):*Cory Schneider


----------



## uncleben

: rights to UFA Roman Polak

: rights to UFA Reto Berra


----------



## heusy_79

To  

- C/LW Nate Thompson (UFA rights)
- ANA 2017 4th (#121)


To 

- VGK 2017 6th (#159)
- Future considerations -> Anaheim has chosen who Vegas will pick from them in the upcoming Expansion Draft


----------



## McMozesmadness

TO:


Dillon Simpson


TO:


Las Vegas will not select Jujhar Khaira in the expansion draft


----------



## Rare Jewel

uncleben85 said:


> : rights to UFA Roman Polak
> 
> : rights to UFA Reto Berra




Confirmed.


----------



## SabresSociety

McMozesmadness said:


> TO:
> 
> 
> Dillon Simpson
> 
> 
> TO:
> 
> 
> Las Vegas will not select Jujhar Khaira in the expansion draft




Confirm


----------



## SabresSociety

heusy_79 said:


> To
> 
> - C/LW Nate Thompson (UFA rights)
> - ANA 2017 4th (#121)
> 
> 
> To
> 
> - VGK 2017 6th (#159)
> - Future considerations -> Anaheim has chosen who Vegas will pick from them in the upcoming Expansion Draft




Confirm


----------



## McMozesmadness

TO:


*Jannik Hansen*


TO:


*David Musil
81st Overall*


----------



## uncleben

uncleben85 said:


> : rights to UFA Roman Polak
> 
> : rights to UFA Reto Berra






Rare Jewel said:


> Confirmed.




Florida re-signs Polak for two year deal, $1.5M AAV.

(Any objections? Contract reduction after this year, but also security in two year term.)


----------



## FlamerForLife

McMozesmadness said:


> TO:
> 
> 
> *Jannik Hansen*
> 
> 
> TO:
> 
> 
> *David Musil
> 81st Overall*




 confirm, we wish Jannik the best in Edmonton.

The Sedins and Edler are still on the trading block!
Looking for picks from this year and prospects!
Willing to retain on The Sedins to make it easier for teams to take on their contracts.


----------



## McMozesmadness

*UPDATED*



*OILERS:*
Patrick Maroon (1,500,000) - Connor McDavid (925,000) - Leon Draisaitl (6,200,000)
Milan Lucic (6,000,000) - Ryan N.Hopkins (6,000,000) - Jordan Eberle (6,000,000)
Jujhar Khaira (874,125) - Drake Caggiula (925,000) - Jannik Hansen (2,500,000)
Tyler Pitlick (1,000,000) - Mark Letestu (1,800,00) - Zack Kassian (2,000,000)
Iiro Pakarinen (700,000) - Jesse Puljujarvi (925,000)

Oscar Klefbom (4,167,000) - Adam Larsson (4,166,667)
Andrej Sekera (5,500,000) - Matt Benning (925,000)
Darnell Nurse (863,333) - Griffin Reinhart (874,125)
Jordan Oesterle (650,000)

Cam Talbot (4,166,667)
Antti Niemi (4,500,000)
*TOTAL CAP:* 62,550,000


*CONDORS:*
Patrick Russell - Anton Lander - Taylor Beck
Mitchell Moroz - Bogdan Yakimov - Anton Slepyshev
Braden Christoffer - Kyle Platzer - Greg Chase

Joey LaLeggia - Mark Fayne
Caleb Jones - Ethan Bear
William Lagesson - Ziat Paigin
Ben Betker

Laurent Brossoit
Nick Ellis


*NON PRO PROSPECTS:*
1) Tyler Benson
2) Tyler Vesel
3) Aapeli Rasanen
4) Markus Niemelainen
5) Filip Berglund
6) John Marino
7) Dylan Wells
8) Matt Cairns
9) Graham McPhee
10) Aidan Muir
11) Miroslav Svoboda
12) Vincent Desharnais


*2017 PICKS*
- 22nd Overall
- 53rd Overall
- 84th Overall
- 138th Overall
- 146th Overall
- 177th Overall
- 208th Overall


*TEAM CONTROL:*
- Kris Russell (UFA)


*AVAILABLE:*
- Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
- Jordan Eberle


*LOOKING FOR:*
- Top 4 Offensive Right Shot D
- Top 9 Scoring Left Wing
- Picks and Prospects


----------



## McMozesmadness

*PROTECTED: (7-3-1)*
*F:*
- Milan Lucic (NMC)
- Leon Draisaitl
- Jordan Eberle
- Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
- Patrick Maroon
- Zack Kassian
- Jannik Hansen

*D:*
- Andrej Sekera (NMC)
- Oscar Klefbom
- Adam Larsson

*G:*
- Cam Talbot (NMC)


*EXEMPT:*
- Connor McDavid
- Jesse Puljujarvi
- Drake Caggiula
- Anton Slepyshev
- Patrick Russell
- Kyle Platzer
- Greg Chase
- Braden Christoffer
- Tyler Benson
- Matt Benning
- Joey LaLeggia
- Darnell Nurse
- Ethan Bear
- Caleb Jones
- Ben Betker
- Nick Ellis


*EXPOSED:*
*F:*
- Mark Letestu
- Anton Lander
- Tyler Pitlick
- Iiro Pakarinen
- Bogdan Yakimov
- Tyler Beck
- Jujhar Khaira (Vegas will not select)

*D:*
- Mark Fayne
- Griffin Reinhart
- Jordan Oesterle
- Kris Russell (UFA)

*G:*
- Antti Niemi
- Laurent Brossoit


----------



## Sundinisagod

*Expansion Protected List*

*Forward*

Anze Kopitar
Jeff Carter
Tanner Pearson
Tyler Toffoli

*Defense*

Drew Doughty
Jake Muzzin
Alec Martinez
Brayden McNabb

*Goal*

Jonathon Quick


----------



## TT1

*Expansion list (7-3-1):*

Forwards: Galchenyuk, Pacioretty, Radulov, Gallagher, Tatar, Danault, Byron 
(that being said i have a few deals pending, 1 of them involving Galchenyuk, might make a few last minute changes)

Defense: Weber, Tanev, Petry

Goalie: Price


----------



## TT1

to 

Shaw
#200 OA (Van's 7th)

to 
#74 OA
Graham Black

pukey trade, better then losing him for nothing tho


----------



## 5cotland

*Updated*



*Current Roster & Cap Hit*













*Expansion Protection List*
Brandon Saad
Brandon Dubinsky - NMC
James Van Riemsdyk
Scott Hartnell - NMC
Cam Atkinson
Alexander Wellberg
Sam Gagner

Seth Jones
Ryan Murray
David Savard

Sergei Bobrovsky - NMC


*RFA Signings*
Alexander Wennberg - $2.5m - 4 Years
Markus Hannikainen - $850K - 2 Years
Josh Anderson - $1.5m - 3 Years
Sam Gagner - $2m - 3 Years
Lukas Sedlak - $850k - 2 Years
Scott Harrington - $700k - 2 Years
Joonas Korpisolo - $850k 2 Years
Daniel Zaar - $700k 3 Years
Anton Forsberg - $700k - 2 Years
Alex Broadhurst - $650k - 3 Years
TJ Rynan - $750k - 3years
Oleg Yevenko - $600K - 2 Years

*UFA Signings*
Sam Gagner - $2m - 3 Years
Jaime Sifers - $650k - 2 Years
Ryan Stanton - $625k - 2 Years


----------



## landy92mack29

trade Matt Duchene(50% retained)+Patrick Wiercioch+2018 6th to  for Pierre-Luc Dubois+David Savard+2019 2nd+2019 3rd


----------



## landy92mack29

Does Jason Dickinson have to be protected or is he exempt?


----------



## 5cotland

landy92mack29 said:


> trade Matt Duchene(50% retained)+Patrick Wiercioch+2018 6th to  for Pierre-Luc Dubois+David Savard+2019 2nd+2019 3rd




Confirmed


----------



## 5cotland

landy92mack29 said:


> Does Jason Dickinson have to be protected or is he exempt?




According to CapFriendly he is exempt bud.


----------



## landy92mack29

Savard and Beauchemin(can retain as much as needed) are available

Joe Colborne will be protected now in Duchene's spot


----------



## Sundinisagod

Sundinisagod said:


> *Toffoli* (3.25)- *Kopitar* (10) - Gaborik (4.875)
> King (1.95) - *Carter* (5.27) - Brown (5.875)
> *Pearson* (1.4) - Dowd (.640) - Lewis (1.95)
> Clifford (1.6) - Shore (.600) - Nolan (.95)
> 
> *Muzzin* (4) - *Doughty* (7)
> *McNabb* (1.7) - *Martinez* (4)
> Forbert (.650) - Gravel (.667)
> 
> *Quick* (5.8)
> Zatkoff (.900)
> 
> ** bolded players protected from expansion draft **
> 
> *Scratches*: Budaj (.600) , Andreoff (.575), Setoguchi (.575), Gilbert (1.4)
> 
> *Prospects:*
> 
> Kempe
> Mersch
> Amadio
> Clague
> Cernak
> Dergachyov
> Ladue
> 
> *2017 Draft Picks:*
> 
> #11
> #42
> #73
> #104
> #135
> #166
> #197
> 
> 
> *Trade Options:* Looking to shake things up with a blockbuster trade or two
> 
> *RFA's:*
> 
> Toffoli
> Pearson
> Shore
> Andreoff
> Gravel
> 
> *UFA's:*
> 
> KIng
> Nolan
> Dowd
> Setoguchi
> Gilbert
> Budaj
> 
> *Cap Hit:*





I will try and get my signings and cap hit done tonight.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking for a 2nd or 3rd pairing RHD. PM me.


----------



## Zaddy

Updated Expansion Draft Protection List:

*Protected*
Jamie Benn (NMC)
Jason Spezza (NMC)
Tyler Seguin
Antoine Roussel
Radek Faksa
Patrick Eaves
Blake Comeau
John Klingberg
Marc-Edouard Vlasic
Dan Hamhuis
Jimmy Howard

*Exempt*
Timo Meier
Denis Guryanov
Mattias Janmark
Julius Honka
Devin Shore
Remi Elie
Cole Ully
Niklas Hansson
Chris Martenet
Ondrej Vala
Phillippe Desrosiers

*Exposed*
Benoit Pouliot
Brett Ritchie
Curtis McKenzie
Jordie Benn
Patrik Nemeth
Esa Lindell
Stephen Johns
Semyon Varlamov


----------



## belair

Have to think after last night's game Marleau is at least worth a 5th.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

To 

Alex Edler
Will Lockwood


To 

Dan DeKeyser
Hudson Fasching


----------



## FlamerForLife

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> To
> 
> Alex Edler
> Will Lockwood
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Dan DeKeyser
> Hudson Fasching




 confirm, we wish Alex the best in Buffalo.
We now have a solid defensive core in place for years to come.


----------



## FlamerForLife

FlamerForLife said:


> D.Sedin($7,000,000)-H.Sedin($7,000,000)-Ryan($7,250,000)
> Baertschi($1,850,000)-Horvat($5,250,000)-Scherbak($863,333)
> Granlund($900,000)-Sutter($4,375,000)-Virtanen($894,197)
> De La Rose ($900,000)-Gaunce($865,000)-Lazar($925,000)
> Dorsett($2,650,000), Boucher($800,000)
> 
> Dekeyser($5,000,000)-Beaulieu($4,500,000)
> Hutton($2,800,000)-Gudbranson($4,100,000)
> Trymakin($1,750,000)-Stecher($925,000)
> Biega($750,000)
> 
> Markstrom($3,666,667)
> Condon($1,500,000)
> 
> Cap Hit: $70,502,529
> 
> Expansion Protection List:
> F1 H.Sedin (NMC)
> F2 D.Sedin (NMC)
> F3 Bobby Ryan
> F4 Bo Horvat
> F5 Sven Bartschi
> F6 Brandon Sutter
> F7 Curtis Lazar
> D1 Dan Dekeyser
> D2 Erik Gudbranson
> D3 Nathan Beaulieu
> G1 Jacob Markstrom
> 
> Trading Block:
> Henrik Sedin
> Daniel Sedin
> 
> Released:
> Chaput
> Megna
> Skille
> Larsen
> Rodin
> Burrows
> Miller
> 
> Signings:
> Nathan Beaulieu 5 years $4,500,000 AAV
> Erik Gudbranson 4 years $4,100,000 AAV
> Nikita Tryamkin 2 years $1,750,000 AAV
> Jacob De La Rose 1 year $900,000 AAV
> Curtis Lazar 1 year $925,000 AAV
> Brendan Gaunce 2 years $865,000 AAV
> Reid Boucher 1 year $800,000 AAV
> Bo Horvat 6 years $5,250,000 AAV
> Mike Condon 2 years $1,500,000 AAV
> 
> Buyouts:
> Luca Sbisa($3,600,000) -------> Buyout Caphit: $1,600,000
> 
> Draft picks:
> 2017
> 1(14)
> 2(45)
> 3(76)
> 3(81)-EDM
> 4(107)
> 2018
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 3-OTT
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 2019
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7




Updated.


----------



## Zaddy

have re-signed defenseman Johnny Oduya 1 year @ $2M.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

FlamerForLife said:


> Updated.




Just so you know, Detroit retained $1M on DeKeyser


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

To 

Stephen Johns


To 

160th Overall
2018 4th


----------



## edguy

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> To
> 
> Stephen Johns
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 160th Overall
> 2018 4th




wow thats bad for dallas, damnn


----------



## edguy

Protected List:

Kyle Turris, F
Mark Stone, F
Mike Hoffman, F
Derrick Brassard, F
Ryan Dzingel, F
Zack Smith, F
Joel Ward, F

Erik Karlsson, D
Dion Phaneuf, D
Cody Ceci, D

Jake Allen, G


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pending UFA's

Brian Gionta
Anders Nilsson

Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - *Jack Eichel ($925,000)* - *Sam Reinhart ($894,167)*
William Carrier ($689,167) - *Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000)* - *Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)*
Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - Johan Larsson ($1,250,000) - Justin Bailey ($670,000)
Tyler Ennis ($4,600,000) - Zemgus Girgensons ($1,500,000) - Nicholas Baptiste ($710,000)
Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) - Matt Moulson ($5,000,000)

*Alex Edler ($5,000,000)* - *Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)*
Dmitry Kulikov ($5,250,000) - Zach Bogosian ($5,142,857)
Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - Stephen Johns ($725,000)
Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)

Robin Lehner ($3,000,000)
Linus Ullmark ($950,000)


Total Cap Hit: $69,481,191


Top Prospects

Alex Nylander
Rasmus Asplund
Brendan Guhle
Will Borgen
Cliff Pu
Casey Fitzgerald
Cal Petersen
William Lockwood

Bold are untouchable. Looking for a young top-6 LW, willing to move 6 for the right player. Looking to move Zach Bogosian. Also looking to move one of Nilsson or Lehner.


----------



## uncleben

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Shaw
> #200 OA (Van's 7th)
> 
> to
> #74 OA
> Graham Black
> 
> pukey trade, better then losing him for nothing tho




Sorry for the delay.

Wasn't able to get on as early as I was hoping to today.

This is confirmed.


----------



## FlamerForLife

Ristoreilly said:


> Just so you know, Detroit retained $1M on DeKeyser




Alright, thanks! I forgot about that


----------



## Zaddy

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> To
> 
> Stephen Johns
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 160th Overall
> 2018 4th




Confirmed.



edguy said:


> wow thats bad for dallas, damnn




Nah, risked losing him in expansion + I have plenty of D + wanted an additional pick in this draft


----------



## uncleben

uncleben85 said:


> *Florida Panthers*
> 
> *Forwards*
> [table="head;width=700]LW|C|RW
> Jonathan Huberdeau (23, LW, _5.9_)|Aleksander Barkov (21, C, _5.9_)|Reilly Smith (25, RW, _5.0_)
> Jussi Jokinen (33, LW, _4.0_)|Vincent Trocheck (23, C, _4.75_)|Andrew Shaw (25, RW, _3.9_)
> Colton Sceviour (27, RW, _0.95_)|Nick Bjugstad (24, C, _4.1_)|
> Jon Marchessault (26, LW, _0.75_)|Derek MacKenzie (35, C, _1.3_)|
> |Jared McCann* (20, C, _0.894167_)|
> |Denis Malgin* (20, C, _0.69_)|
> ||
> |Jayce Hawryluk* (21, C, _0.925_)|
> |Juho Lammikko* (20, C, _0.7175_)|
> [/table]​
> UFA
> Jaromir Jagr (44, RW, _4.0_)
> Shawn Thornton (39, RW, _0.6_)
> ...
> Shane Harper (27, RW, _0.65_)
> Paul Thompson (28, RW, _0.575_)
> 
> RFA
> Kyle Rau* (24, LW, _0.85875_)
> Greg McKegg (24, C, _0.7_)
> Michael Sgarbossa (24, C, _0.6_)
> ...
> Dryden Hunt* (21, LW, _0.809167_)
> Steven Hodges (22, LW, _0.685_)
> Tim Bozon (22, LW, _0.6375_)
> Chase Balisy* (24, RW, _0.635_)
> Brody Sutter (25, C, _0.6_)
> 
> Unsigned
> Henrik Borgstrom (19, C, '16)
> Adam Mascherin (18, LW, '16)
> Jon Ang (18, C, '16)
> Maxim Mamin (22, LW, '16)
> Karch Bachman (19, LW, '15)
> Chris Wilkie (20, RW, '15)
> Patrick Shea (19, C, '15)
> Joe Wegwerth (20, LW, '14)
> Miguel Fidler (20, LW, '14)
> Matt Buckles (21, C, '13)
> Yaroslav Kosov (23, LW, '11)
> 
> *Defence*
> [table="head;width=700]LD|RD
> Keith Yandle (30, LD, _6.35_)|Aaron Ekblad (20, RD, _7.5_)
> Michael Matheson* (22, LD, _0.925_)|Jason Demers (28, RD, _4.5_)
> |Roman Polak (30, RD, _1.5_)
> Ian McCoshen* (21, LD, _0.925_)|Linus Hultstrom* (24, RD, _0.7925_)
> Michael Downing* (21, LD, _0.82_)|Thomas Schemitsch* (20, RD, _0.7175_)
> |Josh Brown* (23, RD, _0.658333_)
> [/table]​
> UFA
> Jakub Kindl (29, LD, _2.04_)
> Brent Regner (27, RD, _0.6_)
> 
> RFA
> Mark Pysyk (25, LD, _1.125_)
> Alex Petrovic (24, RD,_1.05_)
> Dylan McIlrath (24, RD, _0.8_)
> MacKenzie Weegar (23, LD, _0.68_)
> 
> Unsigned
> Linus Nassen (18, LD, '16)
> Riley Stillman (18, LD, '16)
> Benjamin Finkelstein (19, RD, '16)
> 
> *Goalies*
> [table="head;width=700]G|G
> Roberto Luongo (37, G, _4.533333_)|James Reimer (28, G, _3.4_)
> |
> Samuel Montembeault* (20, G, _0.725833_)|
> [/table]​
> UFA
> Mike McKenna (33, G, _0.575_)
> 
> RFA
> Sam Brittain (24, G, _0.75_)
> Colin Stevens* (23, G, _0.71_)
> 
> Unsigned
> Ryan Bednard (19, G, '15)
> Hugo Fagerblom (21, G, '14)
> Evan Cowley (21, G, '13)
> 
> *Projected 2017-18 Cap Hit: 62.8425*
> Projected 2017-18 Bonus Overage: 0.2125
> *Projected 2017-18 Cap Space: 11.945*
> 
> *Expansion Protection List:* (7/3/1)
> Barkov (F), Trocheck (F), Bjugstad (F), Huberdeau (F), Smith (F), Marchessault (F), Shaw (F), Yandle (D), Ekblad (D), Pysyk (D), Luongo (G)
> * Represents a player exempt from the expansion draft.
> 
> 
> *Draft Picks:*
> *2017:*
> 1st(12)
> 2nd(43)
> 3rd(64; via ARI)
> 5th(136)
> 6th(183; via ANA)
> 7th(200; via MTL, VAN)
> *2018:*
> 1st
> 2nd (via ARI)
> 3rd
> 5th
> 6th
> *2019:*
> 1st
> 2nd
> 3rd
> 4th
> 5th
> 6th
> 7th​
> 
> *Trade Needs:*
> Retooling; looking for scoring depth, big physical defense, organizational defensive depth. Cap space available as commodity; willing to take on salary and term at the right price.




Updated.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ristoreilly said:


> Pending UFA's
> 
> Brian Gionta
> Anders Nilsson
> 
> Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - *Jack Eichel ($925,000)* - *Sam Reinhart ($894,167)*
> William Carrier ($689,167) - *Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000)* - *Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)*
> Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - Johan Larsson ($1,250,000) - Justin Bailey ($670,000)
> Tyler Ennis ($4,600,000) - Zemgus Girgensons ($1,500,000) - Nicholas Baptiste ($710,000)
> Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) - Matt Moulson ($5,000,000)
> 
> *Alex Edler ($5,000,000)* - *Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)*
> Dmitry Kulikov ($5,250,000) - Zach Bogosian ($5,142,857)
> Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - Stephen Johns ($725,000)
> Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)
> 
> Robin Lehner ($3,000,000)
> Linus Ullmark ($950,000)
> 
> 
> Total Cap Hit: $69,481,191
> 
> 
> Top Prospects
> 
> Alex Nylander
> Rasmus Asplund
> Brendan Guhle
> Will Borgen
> Cliff Pu
> Casey Fitzgerald
> Cal Petersen
> 
> Bold are untouchable. Looking for a young top-6 LW, willing to move 6 for the right player. Looking to move Zach Bogosian. Also looking to move one of Nilsson or Lehner.



Updated. Get your offers in!!


----------



## 5cotland

*Updated Roster& Protect List*



*Current Roster & Cap Hit*













*Expansion Protection List*
Brandon Saad
Brandon Dubinsky - NMC
James Van Riemsdyk
Scott Hartnell - NMC
Cam Atkinson
Alexander Wellberg
Matt Duchene

Seth Jones
Ryan Murray
Jack Johnson

Sergei Bobrovsky - NMC

*Expansion Exempt List*
Dylan Larkin
Markus Hannikainen
Zach Werenski
Markus Nutivaara
Vitaly Abramov
Paul Bittner


*RFA Signings*
Alexander Wennberg - $2.5m - 4 Years
Markus Hannikainen - $850K - 2 Years
Josh Anderson - $1.5m - 3 Years
Sam Gagner - $2m - 3 Years
Lukas Sedlak - $850k - 2 Years
Scott Harrington - $700k - 2 Years
Joonas Korpisolo - $850k 2 Years
Daniel Zaar - $700k 3 Years
Anton Forsberg - $700k - 2 Years
Alex Broadhurst - $650k - 3 Years
TJ Rynan - $750k - 3years
Oleg Yevenko - $600K - 2 Years

*UFA Signings*
Sam Gagner - $2m - 3 Years
Jaime Sifers - $650k - 2 Years
Ryan Stanton - $625k - 2 Years


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Just a reminder that all Expansion lists are due TONIGHT at 11:59 PM ET. Also, if you've submitted a list, please check to see if I've made an error or failed to update.*


----------



## FlamerForLife

The Sedins are still available, willing to retain on them to get a deal done!


----------



## FinPanda

Expansion Protection List
Mikko Koivu - NMC
Zach Parise - NMC
Jason Pominville - NMC
Charlie Coyle
Mikael Granlund
Nino Niederreiter
Jason Zucker

Ryan Suter - NMC
Matt Dumba
Jonas Brodin

Devan Dubnyk

Expansion Exposed
Jared Spurgeon
Marco Scandella
Erik Haula
Eric Staal
Darcy Kuemper


----------



## edguy

Ristoreilly said:


> *Just a reminder that all Expansion lists are due TONIGHT at 11:59 PM ET. Also, if you've submitted a list, please check to see if I've made an error or failed to update.*




Just need to update sens protection list. List was on previous page. Or page 1


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

To 

Giorgio Estephan
2019 5th


To 

Buffalo gets to choose who Vegas will select in the expansion draft


----------



## TT1

to 

Plekanec

to 

2017 4th (#103)


----------



## SabresSociety

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> To
> 
> Giorgio Estephan
> 2019 5th
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Buffalo gets to choose who Vegas will select in the expansion draft




Confirm


----------



## hoc123

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Plekanec
> 
> to
> 
> 2017 4th (#103)




Sorry just PM'ed you I can't do the deal. Don't have the cap room.

Edit: Can I go over the cap room now and get under the cap later?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> Sorry just PM'ed you I can't do the deal. Don't have the cap room.
> 
> Edit: Can I go over the cap room now and get under the cap later?




According to NHL rules, you can be 10% over the cap during the offseason, but I ask that you get cap compliant before your first round pick.


----------



## hoc123

Ristoreilly said:


> According to NHL rules, you can be 10% over the cap during the offseason, but I ask that you get cap compliant before your first round pick.




Okay. I'm good in that aspect, so the deal can go though.


----------



## hoc123

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Plekanec
> 
> to
> 
> 2017 4th (#103)




Red Wings confirm.


----------



## hoc123

Forwards:
Nick Foligno (5.5M)-Henrik Zetterberg (6.083M)-Anthony Mantha (0.863M)
Andreas Athanasiou (2.5M)-Frans Nielsen (5.25M)-Ryan Callahan (5.8M)
Sonny Milano (0.863M)-Tomas Plekanec (6M)-Justin Abdelkader (4.25M)
Steve Ott (1M)-Riley Sheahen (2.075M)-Thomas Jurko (0.8M)
Drew Miller (1M)


Defense:
Jonathan Ericsson (4.25M)-Cody Franson (1.5M)
Brendan Smith(1.5M)-Marc Staal (5.7M)
Andrew MacDonald (5M)-Ryan Sproul (0.625M)
Niklas Kronwall (4.75M)-Kevin Bieksa (2.5M)

Goaltending:
Petr Mrazek (4M)
Jared Coreau (0.613M)

Cap Space:-5.6M

Signings:
Tomas Tatar 2-7M (3.5M per)
Andreas Athanasiou 2-5M (2.5M per)
Tomas Jurko 1-0.8M
Martin Erk 1-0.75M
Steve Ott 1-1M
Drew Miller 1-1M
Kevin Stenlund 3-2.4M (0.8M per, entry level deal)
Xavier Ouellet 2-2.4M (1.2M per)
Robbie Russo 1-0.7M
Brendan Smith 1-1.5M
Cody Franson 1-1.5M

UFA's:
Ben Street
Thomas Vanek
Joe Vitale

Draft Picks:

2017:
10'th overall:
41'st overall:
67'th overall: 
78'th overall:
134'th overall:
162'nd overall
165'th overall:
167'th overall:
206'th overall:

2018:
2018 1'st (Detroit):
2018 2'nd (Detroit):
2018 2'nd (Philadelphia):
2018 2'nd (NYR):
2018 3'rd (Detroit):
2018 3'rd (Tampa Bay):
2018 3'rd (Dallas)
2018 4'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Detroit):
2018 5'th (Montreal):
2018 7'th (Detroit):
2018 7'th (Buffalo):

2019:
2019 1'st (Detroit):
2019 1'st (Columbus):
2019 2'nd (Detroit):
2019 2'nd (Tampa Bay):
2019 3'rd (Detroit):
2019 3'rd (NYR):
2019 4'th (Detroit):
2019 5'th (Detroit):
2019 6'th (Detroit):
2019 7'th (Detroit):

Top Prospects:
Evgeni Svechnikov 
Sonny Milano
Jake DeBrusk 
Brett Howden
Jakub Zboril 
Noah Juulsen
Filip Hronek
Nathan Bastian 
Tyler Bertuzzi
Vili Saarijarvi


Trade Needs: Rebuilding, looking for prospects and picks. Willing to trade anyone but Mantha, and Svechnikov. 

Trade Block:
Henrik Zetterberg
Nick Foligno
Frans Nielsen
Justin Abdelkader
UFA rights to Thomas Vanek


----------



## McMozesmadness

Detroit has made 13 trades.


----------



## hoc123

Updated Detroit Protected Expansion List:

F: Andreas Athanasiou
F: Frans Nielsen
F: Ryan Callahan
F: Justin Abdelkader
F: Nick Foligno
F: Thomas Vanek
F: Tomas Plekanec
D: Marc Staal
D: Kevin Bieksa 
D: Cody Franson
G: Petr Mrazek


----------



## FinPanda

to Minnesota

2018 2nd, 2019 4th, Matt Calvert and Andrew Peeke 

to Columbus

Jared Spurgeon


----------



## 5cotland

FinPanda said:


> to Minnesota
> 
> 2018 2nd, 2019 4th, Matt Calvert and Andrew Peeke
> 
> to Columbus
> 
> Jared Spurgeon




Confirmed


----------



## 5cotland

*Current Roster & Cap Hit*













*Expansion Protection List*
Brandon Saad
Brandon Dubinsky - NMC
James Van Riemsdyk
Scott Hartnell - NMC
Cam Atkinson
Alexander Wellberg
Matt Duchene

Seth Jones
Ryan Murray
Jared Spurgeon

Sergei Bobrovsky - NMC

*Expansion Exempt List*
Dylan Larkin
Markus Hannikainen
Zach Werenski
Markus Nutivaara
Vitaly Abramov
Paul Bittner


*RFA Signings*
Alexander Wennberg - $2.5m - 4 Years
Markus Hannikainen - $850K - 2 Years
Josh Anderson - $1.5m - 3 Years
Lukas Sedlak - $850k - 2 Years
Scott Harrington - $700k - 2 Years
Joonas Korpisolo - $850k 2 Years
Daniel Zaar - $700k 3 Years
Anton Forsberg - $700k - 2 Years
Alex Broadhurst - $650k - 3 Years
TJ Rynan - $750k - 3years
Oleg Yevenko - $650K - 2 Years

*UFA Signings*
Sam Gagner - $2m - 3 Years
Jaime Sifers - $650k - 2 Years
Ryan Stanton - $650k - 2 Years


----------



## TT1

* UPDATE*

*Forwards:*
Max Pacioretty (4.500M)-Alex Galchenyuk (6.000M)-Alex Radulov (6.500M)
Tomas Tatar (3.500M)-Philip Danault(912K)-Brendan Gallagher (3.750M)
Paul Byron (1.167M))-Michael McCarron(1.076M)-Bryan Flynn (800K)
Artturi Lehkonen (925K)-Torey Mitchell (1.200M)-Sven Andrighetto (750K)

*Defense:*
Chris Tanev (4.450M)-Shea Weber (7.857M)
Alexei Emelin (4.100M)-Jeff Petry (5.500M)
Andrei Markov (4.5M)-Greg Pateryn (800K)
Mark Barberio (750K)-Zach Redmond (613K)

*Goaltending:*
Carey Price (6.500M)
Al Montoya (950K)

*Cap: 64.786M*

*Expansion protected (7-3-1):*
Forwards: Galchenyuk, Pacioretty, Radulov, Gallagher, Tatar, Danault, Byron
Defense: Weber, Tanev, Petry
Goalie: Price

*Signings:*
Galchenyuk 8 years @ 6M AAV
Radulov 3 years @ 6.5M AAV
Flynn 2 years @ 800K
Andrighetto 2 years @ 750K
DLR 2 years @ 750K
Markov 1 year @ 4.5M
Beaulieu 2 years @ 2.5M

UFA:
David Desharnais

*Draft Picks:* (Won't move any of my original picks)
1 (29):
2 (60):
2 (62):
3 (74 from NJ):
3 (91):
4 (103 from Detroit):
4 (122):
5 (153): 
6 (184):

*Trade Needs:* Top 6 Center, Top pairing LHD, Picks

*Trade Block:*
Carey Price (#1 goalie has to be apart of the package)
Mikhail Sergachev (looking to upgrade either C/LW/LHD)
Chris Tanev (if anyones looking for a RHD i'd consider swapping Tanev for a LHD, depending on the player of course)
Michael McCarron
Alexei Emelin (could be had for a just a pick)
Charles Hudon
Zach Fucale
Mark Barberio OR Zach Redmond

*Prospects:* http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/
Plus: Graham Black
Minus: Noah Juulsen, Nikita Scherbak, Jacob De La Rose

Feel free to PM me anytime!


----------



## 5cotland

Receive 2017 2nd Round Pick (48 OA) & Pavel Karnaukhov 

 Receive Gabrielle Carlsson


----------



## SabresSociety

delete


----------



## MrClutch86

expansion protected list
F: Steven Stamkos
F: Jonathan Drouin
F: Nikita Kucherov
F: Tyler Johnson
F: Ondrej Palat
F: Valterri Filppula
F: Alex Killorn
D: Victor Hedman
D: Anton Stralman
D: Mike Green
G: Andrei Vasilevski

Exempt: Brayden Point
UFA: Brian Boyle, Ben Bishop


----------



## Stud Muffin

Protected List

Marchand
Bergeron
Krejci
Pastrnak 
Backes 
Spooner
Nyquist

Chara
Krug
Davidson

Rask


----------



## FlamerForLife

protection list:
F1 Henrik Sedin (NMC)
F2 Daniel Sedin (NMC)
F3 Bobby Ryan
F4 Bo Horvat
F5 Sven Baertschi 
F6 Brandon Sutter
F7 Curtis Lazar
D1 Danny Dekeyser
D2 Nathan Beaulieu
D3 Erik Gudbranson
G1 Jacob Markstrom


----------



## dathockeydoe

5cotland said:


> Receive 2017 2nd Round Pick (48 OA) & Pavel Karnaukhov
> 
> Receive Gabrielle Carlsson




Confirm. Excited to add another Swede to the blueline, most likely 2018. We think he will step in immediately at that point.


----------



## edguy

interested in adding a top 6 Forward and a top 4 D post expansion draft.

Logan Brown and all picks available


----------



## Paneerboy

Still not sure what we wanna do so just about everything is available, to varying degrees


----------



## Zaddy

Trade alert:

 acquire
The safety of Semyon Varlamov during the expansion draft

 acquire
Roope Hintz

Painful trade, but one that had to be done.


----------



## SabresSociety

Zaddy Zads said:


> Trade alert:
> 
> acquire
> The safety of Semyon Varlamov during the expansion draft
> 
> acquire
> Roope Hintz
> 
> Painful trade, but one that had to be done.




confirm


----------



## SabresSociety

To :

#127

To :

Isles chose who Vegas takes


----------



## McMozesmadness

Zaddy Zads said:


> Trade alert:
> 
> acquire
> The safety of Semyon Varlamov during the expansion draft
> 
> acquire
> Roope Hintz
> 
> Painful trade, but one that had to be done.




Damn, Hintz is a really tough price to pay, he is a stud prospect.

Vegas is absolutely cleaning up right now, which is exactly what I think they'll do in reality.


----------



## SabresSociety

is no longer looking t deal to force me to take a player


----------



## hoc123

hoc123 said:


> Updated Detroit Protected Expansion List:
> 
> F: Andreas Athanasiou
> F: Frans Nielsen
> F: Ryan Callahan
> F: Justin Abdelkader
> F: Nick Foligno
> F: Thomas Vanek
> F: Tomas Plekanec
> D: Marc Staal
> D: Kevin Bieksa
> D: Cody Franson
> G: Petr Mrazek




The protected list for Detroit at the first page isn't updated.


----------



## dathockeydoe

1. Johnny Gaudreau
2. Sean Monahan
3. Mikael Backlund
4. Michael Frolik
5. Sam Bennett
6. Kris Versteeg
7. Micheal Ferland

8. Mark Giordano
9. Thomas James Brodie
10. Dougie Hamilton

11. Brian Elliott


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Still need lists from Arizona, Toronto, St Louis, and Washington. Everyone else, I think I updated everything but please check both the protection lists and trades for accuracy.*


----------



## BTrotts19

ZGirgs28 said:


> To :
> 
> #127
> 
> To :
> 
> Isles chose who Buffalo takes




It's Vegas, and confirmed


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BTrotts19 said:


> It's Vegas, and confirmed




I'd like to take someone too


----------



## MrClutch86

Players available for trade:
Killorn OR palat 
Johnson 
Filppula
Bishop's rights
Nesterov
Namestnikov
Coburn OR Garrison

Looking for in trade
Second line RW
2C
Tougher bottom 6 players

Still applies


----------



## SabresSociety

Ristoreilly said:


> I'd like to take someone too




just used to typing buffalo more than anyone else lol


----------



## hi

protection list

Alex Ovechkin
Nicklas Backstrom
Marcus Johansson
Evgeny Kuznetsov
Andre Burakovsky
T.J. Oshie
Lars Eller

Matt Niskanen
John Carlson
Dmitry Orlov

Braden Holtby


----------



## landy92mack29

buyout Francois Beauchemin

Updated protection list:
Gabriel Landeskog
Nathan Mackinnon
Mikhail Grigorenko
Joe Colborne

Erik Johnson
Tyson Barrie
Nikita Zadorov
David Savard

Calvin Pickard


----------



## MackAttack26

*TRADE*

To  - Pavel Zacha

To  - 11th overall pick

Glad to recoup a high enough pick that we feel long term will end up being a more beneficial player for our future.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Zemgus26 said:


> *TRADE*
> 
> To  - Pavel Zacha
> 
> To  - 11th overall pick
> 
> Glad to recoup a high enough pick that we feel long term will end up being a more beneficial player for our future.




Confirmed.


----------



## BTrotts19

ZGirgs28 said:


> just used to typing buffalo more than anyone else lol




Buffalo already got someone from the Isles this past summer....


----------



## SabresSociety

BTrotts19 said:


> Buffalo already got someone from the Isles this past summer....




And we thank you wholeheartedly for that


----------



## hoc123

BTrotts19 said:


> Buffalo already got someone from the Isles this past summer....




Well at least the Islanders got Ladd


----------



## MasterMatt25

Arizona Coyotes protected list:
Ryan Strome
Jamie McGinn
Tobias Rieder
Martin Hanzal
Oliver Ekman-Larson
Alex Goligoski (NMC)
Connor Murphy
Michael Stone
Louis Domingue

Arizona would also like to announce the following contract extensions:
Hanzal: 3yr 14.5mill (4.83mill aav)
Stone: 2yr 9.5mill (4.75mill aav)


----------



## BTrotts19

hoc123 said:


> Well at least the Islanders got Ladd




Yeah Isles fans are in full panic mode....he was out with injury, I'm just hoping it's been a nagging thing for the 1st half and we are not going to be regretting that contract for all of the next 6+ years. Always been a decent player, not sure how the wheels would fall off that quick but we'll see.


----------



## MasterMatt25

trade block

Everyone on the team is available *EXCEPT* Dylan Strome and Oliver Ekman-Larsson

Trade wants:
1sts
Prospects
Bad contracts


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Just missing lists from St Louis and Toronto*


----------



## Rare Jewel

Ristoreilly said:


> *Just missing lists from St Louis and Toronto*




Incoming.

Waiting on possible trade.


----------



## McMozesmadness

When will Vegas unveil the selections?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> When will Vegas unveil the selections?




I told ZGirgs28 he could do it anytime after midnight eastern.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Expansion protection list

*Forward*

Nazem Kadri
Boone Jenner
Leo Komarov
Connor Brown

*Defense*

Morgan Rielly
Jake Gardiner
Connor Carrick
Martin Marincin

*Goaltender*

Frederik Andersen


----------



## SabresSociety

ill post slowly as we go along

like ill just update thread


----------



## SabresSociety

just waiting on St Louis and I will begin


----------



## SabresSociety

*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Expansion Draft*

: Jared Boll, F
: Jordan Martinook, F
: Malcolm Subban, G
: Tyler Ennis, F
: Emile Poirier, F
: Andrej Nestrasil, F
: Ville Pokka, D
: Matt Nieto, F
: William Karlsson, F
: Esa Lindell, D
: Anthony Mantha, F
: Griffin Reinhart, D
: Alex Petrovic, D
: Nick Shore, F
: Marco Scandella, D
: Sven Andrighetto, F
: Calle Jarnkrok, F
: John Moore, D
: Thomas Hickey, D
: Michael Grabner, F
: Craig Anderson, G
: Dale Weise, F
: Matt Murray, G
: Melker Karlsson, F
: Joel Edmunson, D
: Nikita Nesterov, D
: Tyler Bozak, F
: Markus Granlund, F
: Karl Alzner, D
: Joel Armia, F

F: 17
D: 10
G: 3


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

St Louis failed to submit a list, so here's the list we will use:

Tarasenko
Berglund
Lehtera
Stastny
Perron
Steen
Schwartz
Piertrangelo
Shattenkirk
Bouwmeester
Hutton


----------



## Rare Jewel

Ristoreilly said:


> St Louis failed to submit a list, so here's the list we will use:
> 
> Tarasenko
> Berglund
> Lehtera
> Stastny
> Perron
> Steen
> Schwartz
> Piertrangelo
> Shattenkirk
> Bouwmeester
> Hutton




Would they protect a UFA in Shattenkirk?


----------



## hoc123

I'm pretty sure Mantha isn't available. According to Capfriendly he shouldn't be eligible.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Spurgeon was moved to CBJ as well.


----------



## McMozesmadness

hoc123 said:


> I'm pretty sure Mantha isn't available. According to Capfriendly he shouldn't be eligible.




Mantha is eligible to be selected.

The only issue so far is Spurgeon.

He was traded to Columbus, and is on their protected list.


----------



## SabresSociety

hoc123 said:


> I'm pretty sure Mantha isn't available. According to Capfriendly he shouldn't be eligible.




Cap friendly lists him as eligible and he has played 3 pro seasons, Spurgeon I will fix


----------



## SabresSociety

It's so hard to track roster,


----------



## hoc123

ZGirgs28 said:


> Cap friendly lists him as eligible and he has played 3 pro seasons, Spurgeon I will fix




From what I see it says he has 8 games remaining before he is eligible. Or is he eligable because he is projected to play those 8 games?


----------



## SabresSociety

honest question unless im missing a trade, how does Murray get protected over MAF with a NMC


----------



## TT1

ii) Two forwards who are a) under contract in 2017-18 and b) played in 40 or more NHL games the prior season OR played in 70 or more NHL games in the prior two seasons.

Clearly Mantha cant be picked..
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=104045


----------



## SabresSociety

hoc123 said:


> From what I see it says he has 8 games remaining before he is eligible. Or is he eligable because he is projected to play those 8 games?




the 8 games only meets the nhl requirement for the 70/40 rule, he is eligible under NHL rules


----------



## SabresSociety

TT1 said:


> ii) Two forwards who are a) under contract in 2017-18 and b) played in 40 or more NHL games the prior season OR played in 70 or more NHL games in the prior two seasons.
> 
> Clearly Mantha cant be picked..
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=104045




All first- and second-year professionals, as well as all unsigned draft choices, will be exempt from selection (and will not be counted toward their club's applicable protection limits).

he is a third year pro so he is clearly eligible


----------



## TT1

ZGirgs28 said:


> All first- and second-year professionals, as well as all unsigned draft choices, will be exempt from selection (and will not be counted toward their club's applicable protection limits).
> 
> he is a third year pro so he is clearly eligible




That's an automatic exemption, he still doesn't fit under the 70/40 criteria.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ZGirgs28 said:


> honest question unless im missing a trade, how does Murray get protected over MAF with a NMC




MAF does need to be protected. So you should be allowed to take Murray.



ZGirgs28 said:


> *Vegas Golden Knight 2017 Expansion Draft*
> 
> : Griffin Reinhart, D




God damn it. 



hoc123 said:


> From what I see it says he has 8 games remaining before he is eligible. Or is he eligable because he is projected to play those 8 games?




8 games remaining until he can be one of the 2 40/70 players required to be exposed.

Mantha is 100% available to be selected.


----------



## SabresSociety

TT1 said:


> That's an automatic exemption, he still doesn't fit under the 70/40 criteria.




once again that is not a rule, that only means that the team has to expose a certain amount of those, not that you have to play that much


----------



## SabresSociety

McMozesmadness said:


> MAF does need to be protected. So you should be allowed to take Murray.
> 
> 
> 
> God damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 8 games remaining until he can be one of the 2 40/70 players required to be exposed.
> 
> Mantha is 100% available to be selected.




ill wait to finish the rest with clarification from Ristoreilly re Murray


----------



## belair

Rare Jewel said:


> Would they protect a UFA in Shattenkirk?




Or protect Hutton over Allen?


----------



## TT1

I was under the impression that he had to play his 40 games this season in order to be exposed. 

I know Detroit can't send him down so the only alternative is to trade him or protect him (if he reaches 40).. but say he gets injured or something and doesn't hit 40, doesn't that make him exempt?


----------



## SabresSociety

belair said:


> Or protect Hutton over Allen?




i believe Allen was traded


----------



## McMozesmadness

TT1 said:


> That's an automatic exemption, he still doesn't fit under the 70/40 criteria.




You're confused. 



> Protected Lists
> * Clubs will have two options for players they wish to protect in the Expansion Draft:
> 
> a) Seven forwards, three defensemen and one goaltender
> 
> b) Eight skaters (forwards/defensemen) and one goaltender
> 
> * All players who have currently effective and continuing "No Movement" clauses at the time of the Expansion Draft (and who to decline to waive such clauses) must be protected (and will be counted toward their club's applicable protection limits).
> 
> * All first- and second-year professionals, as well as all unsigned draft choices, will be exempt from selection (and will not be counted toward their club's applicable protection limits).
> 
> Player Exposure Requirements
> * All Clubs must meet the following minimum requirements regarding players exposed for selection in the Expansion Draft:
> 
> i) One defenseman who is a) under contract in 2017-18 and b) played in 40 or more NHL games the prior season OR played in 70 or more NHL games in the prior two seasons.
> 
> ii) Two forwards who are a) under contract in 2017-18 and b) played in 40 or more NHL games the prior season OR played in 70 or more NHL games in the prior two seasons.
> 
> iii) One goaltender who is under contract in 2017-18 or will be a restricted free agent at the expiration of his current contract immediately prior to 2017-18. If the club elects to make a restricted free agent goaltender available in order to meet this requirement, that goaltender must have received his qualifying offer prior to the submission of the club's protected list.
> 
> * Players with potential career-ending injuries who have missed more than the previous 60 consecutive games (or who otherwise have been confirmed to have a career-threatening injury) may not be used to satisfy a club's player exposure requirements, unless approval is received from the NHL. Such players also may be deemed exempt from selection by the League.




Each team must expose 1 d-man and 2 forwards that meet the 40/70 rule.

Not every exposed player has to meet the 40/70 rule.


----------



## belair

ZGirgs28 said:


> i believe Allen was traded




You are correct. My mistake.


----------



## 5cotland

ZGirgs28 said:


> honest question unless im missing a trade, how does Murray get protected over MAF with a NMC




MAF has not been traded that I could see so he has to be protected. Murray is exposed and can be drafted to VGK


----------



## Ermo20

5cotland said:


> MAF has not been traded that I could see so he has to be protected. Murray is exposed and can be drafted to VGK




MAF was never traded, unfortunately. No one was interested. Since he has a NMC he has to be protected (I had put Murray there last night, forgetting about MAF's NMC). So yeah is hard as it is for me I think Murray has to be exposed.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Murray should be exposed. That was just an oversight on my part.


----------



## SabresSociety

Ristoreilly said:


> Murray should be exposed. That was just an oversight on my part.




classes 11-1, ill pick the rest after those classes


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Ristoreilly said:


> Murray should be exposed. That was just an oversight on my part.




Sorry boys ill have time later today. Feel free to have at anyone but Senko, pietro and parayko, Schwartz, stastny etc

Just take yak


----------



## Joey Bones

Actual drafting starts tomorrow, correct?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Actual drafting starts tomorrow, correct?




That's correct. The clock starts at 8 AM ET, however San Jose can make their pick as soon as Vegas completes their expansion draft.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

7f, 3d, 1g

forwards; Tarasenko, Stastny, Schwartz, Steen, Jaskin, Agozzino, Perron
defense; Bouwmeester, Pietrangelo, Gunnarson
goalie; Hutton

exempt; Fabbri, Parayko, Schmaltz, Vannelli, Barbashev etc.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pondcake said:


> 7f, 3d, 1g
> 
> forwards; Tarasenko, Stastny, Schwartz, Steen, Jaskin, Agozzino, Perron
> defense; Bouwmeester, Pietrangelo, Gunnarson
> goalie; Hutton
> 
> exempt; Fabbri, Parayko, Schmaltz, Vannelli etc.




You missed the deadline and I chose for you.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Ristoreilly said:


> You missed the deadline and I chose for you.




Thanks.

Whats the draft timer going to be like?


----------



## 5cotland

Pondcake said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Whats the draft timer going to be like?




Every 4 hours buddy. Draft clock stops from 12am-8am.


----------



## BTrotts19

*Press Release*

June 2017
The New York Islander organization would like to publicly wish Thomas Hickey, 28, who was selected by the Vegas Golden Knights in the expansion draft, the very best in the future. Hickey, who was claimed by the Islanders via waivers from the Los Angeles Kings in January 2013 played more than 4 1/2 years with the Islanders. "Thomas was a valued member of the team, a fierce competitor and a leader in the locker room. We knew we were going to lose a valuable member of the team and we did" said John Tavares, captain of the New York Islanders.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

last chance for Shatty negotiation rights....I'm gonna "pull the trigger" tonight.


----------



## SabresSociety

ZGirgs28 said:


> *Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Expansion Draft*
> 
> : Jared Boll, F
> : Jordan Martinook, F
> : Malcolm Subban, G
> : Tyler Ennis, F
> : Emile Poirier, F
> : Andrej Nestrasil, F
> : Ville Pokka, D
> : Matt Nieto, F
> : William Karlsson, F
> : Esa Lindell, D
> : Anthony Mantha, F
> : Griffin Reinhart, D
> : Alex Petrovic, D
> : Nick Shore, F
> : Marco Scandella, D
> : Sven Andrighetto, F
> : Calle Jarnkrok, F
> : John Moore, D
> : Thomas Hickey, D
> : Michael Grabner, F
> : Craig Anderson, G
> : Dale Weise, F
> : Matt Murray, G
> : Melker Karlsson, F
> : Joel Edmunson, D
> : Nikita Nesterov, D
> : Tyler Bozak, F
> : Markus Granlund, F
> : Karl Alzner, D
> : Joel Armia, F
> 
> F: 17
> D: 10
> G: 3




The new Vegas Golden Knights


----------



## uncleben

ZGirgs28 said:


> The new Vegas Golden Knight




(Technically only have 17/20 2017-18 contracts required, but Idk if we were counting that rule.)


Damn. Few bright spots on forward, but overall it's going to be a painful start up there (though could have been worse, imo), but on D... you got a lot to work with!

And nice G setup



Sucks you took Petrovic!
Really hoping you were going to take a forward...


----------



## SabresSociety

uncleben85 said:


> (Technically only have 17/20 2017-18 contracts required, but Idk if we were counting that rule.)
> 
> 
> Damn. Few bright spots on forward, but overall it's going to be a painful start up there (though could have been worse, imo), but on D... you got a lot to work with!
> 
> And nice G setup
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks you took Petrovic!
> Really hoping you were going to take a forward...





crap I forgot about that rule, if needed, I can change to fit that


And thanks


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ZGirgs28 said:


> crap I forgot about that rule, if needed, I can change to fit that
> 
> 
> And thanks




Don't worry about that rule


----------



## 5cotland

ZGirgs28 said:


> crap I forgot about that rule, if needed, I can change to fit that
> 
> 
> And thanks




You will make that up with your draft picks


----------



## edguy

looking to acquire a top 6 forward and Top 4 dman and potentially a backup goalie. 

All prospects (except Chabot and White) available, and all picks on the block, including 21.

Hit me up


----------



## MrClutch86

updated roster 
Drouin ($4M) - Stamkos ($8.5M) - Kucherov ($4.766667M)
Palat ($4.8M) - Johnson ($4.5M) - Point ($686,667)
Killorn ($4.5M) - Filppula ($5.5M) - Namestnikov ($1.9375M)
Paquette ($812,500) - Boyle (UFA) - Brown ($1.25M)


Hedman ($7.875M) - Stralman ($4.5M)
Garrison ($4.6M) - Green ($4.5-1.5M retained)
Koekkoek ($1.2M) - Coburn ($3.7M)
Sustr (RFA)

Bishop (UFA)
Vasilevski ($3.5)

Cap 75,000,000
Spent $71,128,334
Cap Space = $3,871,666
Nesterov chosen in expansion

Ideal roster:
Drouin - Stamkos - Kucherov
Palat/Killorn - (Trade) - (Trade)
(Trade) - Point - (Trade)
Paquette - Boyle - (Trade)

Hedman - Stralman
Garrison/Coburn - Green
Koekkoek - Sustr/Trade

Now that expansion is over, it's trade time. 
Still have a lot of work to do. Let me know if you can fill those holes. 
Filppula, Coburn/Garrison, Johnson, Palat, Killorn, Brown, Sustr, Namestnikov, Point, prospects (ideally not Stephens, Cirelli, Raddysh, Joseph, but it's possible) are available. 
Also looking to to something around my two 2nds (40 + 46) for a 1st round pick around 17-20 range.


----------



## MackAttack26

For those still looking for a top-6 forward we still have Zajac, Cammellari and possibly Palmieri and Henrique all available. Also have Greene OTB for those in need of a relatively cheap top pair LHD. Willing to listen to any offers made but mostly looking for youth. PM me.


----------



## FlamerForLife

FlamerForLife said:


> D.Sedin($7,000,000)-H.Sedin($7,000,000)-Ryan($7,250,000)
> Baertschi($1,850,000)-Horvat($5,250,000)-Scherbak($863,333)
> Fasching($925,000)-Sutter($4,375,000)-Virtanen($894,197)
> De La Rose ($900,000)-Gaunce($865,000)-Lazar($925,000)
> Dorsett($2,650,000), Boucher($800,000)
> 
> Dekeyser($4,000,000)-Beaulieu($4,500,000)
> Hutton($2,800,000)-Gudbranson($4,100,000)
> Trymakin($1,750,000)-Stecher($925,000)
> Biega($750,000)
> 
> Markstrom($3,666,667)
> Condon($1,500,000)
> 
> Cap Hit: $69,527,529
> 
> Expansion Protection List:
> F1 H.Sedin (NMC)
> F2 D.Sedin (NMC)
> F3 Bobby Ryan
> F4 Bo Horvat
> F5 Sven Bartschi
> F6 Brandon Sutter
> F7 Curtis Lazar
> D1 Dan Dekeyser
> D2 Erik Gudbranson
> D3 Nathan Beaulieu
> G1 Jacob Markstrom
> 
> Trading Block:
> Henrik Sedin
> Daniel Sedin
> 
> Released:
> Chaput
> Megna
> Skille
> Larsen
> Rodin
> Burrows
> Miller
> 
> Signings:
> Nathan Beaulieu 5 years $4,500,000 AAV
> Erik Gudbranson 4 years $4,100,000 AAV
> Nikita Tryamkin 2 years $1,750,000 AAV
> Jacob De La Rose 1 year $900,000 AAV
> Curtis Lazar 1 year $925,000 AAV
> Brendan Gaunce 2 years $865,000 AAV
> Reid Boucher 1 year $800,000 AAV
> Bo Horvat 6 years $5,250,000 AAV
> Mike Condon 2 years $1,500,000 AAV
> 
> Buyouts:
> Luca Sbisa($3,600,000) -------> Buyout Caphit: $1,600,000
> 
> Draft picks:
> 2017
> 1(14)
> 2(45)
> 3(76)
> 3(81)-EDM
> 4(107)
> 2018
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 3-OTT
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 2019
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7




Updated. 
We wish Markus the best in Vegas.
The Sedins are still available, will retain on them to get a deal done.


----------



## uncleben

uncleben85 said:


> *Florida Panthers*
> 
> *Forwards*
> [table="head;width=700]LW|C|RW
> Jonathan Huberdeau (23, LW, _5.9_)|Aleksander Barkov (21, C, _5.9_)|Reilly Smith (25, RW, _5.0_)
> Jussi Jokinen (33, LW, _4.0_)|Vincent Trocheck (23, C, _4.75_)|Andrew Shaw (25, RW, _3.9_)
> Colton Sceviour (27, RW, _0.95_)|Nick Bjugstad (24, C, _4.1_)|Jaromir Jagr (44, RW, _3_)
> Jon Marchessault (26, LW, _0.75_)|Derek MacKenzie (35, C, _1.3_)|
> |Jared McCann* (20, C, _0.894167_)|
> |Greg McKegg (24, C, _0.735_)
> ||
> Kyle Rau* (24, LW, _0.874125_)|Jayce Hawryluk* (21, C, _0.925_)|Denis Malgin* (20, RW, _0.69_)
> |Juho Lammikko* (20, C, _0.7175_)|
> |Michael Sgarbossa (24, C, _0.71_)|
> [/table]
> 
> 
> 
> *Defence*
> [table="head;width=700]LD|RD
> Keith Yandle (30, LD, _6.35_)|Aaron Ekblad (20, RD, _7.5_)
> Mark Pysyk (25, LD, _3.0238_)|Jason Demers (28, RD, _4.5_)
> Michael Matheson* (22, LD, _0.925_)|Roman Polak (30, RD, _1.5_)
> |
> Ian McCoshen* (21, LD, _0.925_)|Linus Hultstrom* (24, RD, _0.7925_)
> Michael Downing* (21, LD, _0.82_)|Thomas Schemitsch* (20, RD, _0.7175_)
> |Josh Brown* (23, RD, _0.658333_)
> [/table]
> 
> 
> *Goalies*
> [table="head;width=700]G|G
> Roberto Luongo (37, G, _4.533333_)|James Reimer (28, G, _3.4_)
> |
> Samuel Montembeault* (20, G, _0.725833_)|
> [/table]​
> 
> UFA
> Shawn Thornton (39, RW, _0.6_), Shane Harper (27, RW, _0.65_), Paul Thompson (28, RW, _0.575_)
> ...
> Jakub Kindl (29, LD, _2.04_), Brent Regner (27, RD, _0.6_)
> ...
> Mike McKenna (33, G, _0.575_)
> 
> RFA
> Dryden Hunt* (21, LW, _0.809167_), Steven Hodges (22, LW, _0.685_), Tim Bozon (22, LW, _0.6375_), Chase Balisy* (24, RW, _0.635_), Brody Sutter (25, C, _0.6_)
> ...
> Dylan McIlrath (24, RD, _0.8_), MacKenzie Weegar (23, LD, _0.68_)
> ...
> Sam Brittain (24, G, _0.75_), Colin Stevens* (23, G, _0.71_)
> 
> Unsigned
> Henrik Borgstrom (19, C, '16), Adam Mascherin (18, LW, '16), Jon Ang (18, C, '16), Maxim Mamin (22, LW, '16), Karch Bachman (19, LW, '15), Chris Wilkie (20, RW, '15), Patrick Shea (19, C, '15), Joe Wegwerth (20, LW, '14), Miguel Fidler (20, LW, '14), Matt Buckles (21, C, '13), Yaroslav Kosov (23, LW, '11)
> ...
> Linus Nassen (18, LD, '16), Riley Stillman (18, LD, '16), Benjamin Finkelstein (19, RD, '16)
> ...
> Ryan Bednard (19, G, '15), Hugo Fagerblom (21, G, '14), Evan Cowley (21, G, '13)
> 
> *Projected 2017-18 Cap Hit: 69.6013*
> Projected 2017-18 Bonus Overage: 0.2125
> *Projected 2017-18 Cap Space: 5.1862*
> 
> *Expansion Protection List:* (7/3/1)
> Barkov (F), Trocheck (F), Bjugstad (F), Huberdeau (F), Smith (F), Marchessault (F), Shaw (F), Yandle (D), Ekblad (D), Pysyk (D), Luongo (G)
> * Represents a player exempt from the expansion draft.
> *Claimed: Alex Petrovic, D*
> 
> 
> *Draft Picks:*
> *2017:*
> 1st(12)
> 2nd(43)
> 3rd(64; via ARI)
> 5th(136)
> 6th(183; via ANA)
> 7th(200; via MTL, VAN)
> *2018:*
> 1st
> 2nd (via ARI)
> 3rd
> 5th
> 6th
> *2019:*
> 1st
> 2nd
> 3rd
> 4th
> 5th
> 6th
> 7th​
> 
> *Trade Needs:*
> Retooling; looking for scoring depth, big physical defense, organizational defensive depth.
> 
> *Signings:*
> Roman Polak - 2 yr, 1.5 per
> Mark Pysyk - 3 yr, 3.0238 per
> Jaromir Jagr - 1 yr, 3 per
> Michael Sgarbossa - 2 yr, 0.71 per
> Greg McKegg - 1 yr, 0.735 per
> Kyle Rau - 2 yr, 0.874125 per





updated


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pending UFA's

Brian Gionta
Anders Nilsson

Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - *Jack Eichel ($925,000)* - *Sam Reinhart ($894,167)*
William Carrier ($689,167) - *Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000)* - *Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)*
Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - Zemgus Girgensons ($1,500,000) - Justin Bailey ($670,000)
Matt Moulson ($5,000,000) - Johan Larsson ($1,250,000) - Nicholas Baptiste ($710,000)
Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) - XX

*Alexander Edler ($5,000,000)* - *Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)*
Dmitry Kulikov ($5,250,000) - Zach Bogosian ($5,142,857)
Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - Stephen Johns ($725,000)
Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)

Robin Lehner ($3,000,000)
Linus Ullmark ($950,000)


Total Cap Hit: $64,881,191


Top Prospects

Alex Nylander
Rasmus Asplund
Brendan Guhle
Will Borgen
Cliff Pu
Casey Fitzgerald
Cal Petersen
William Lockwood

Bold are untouchable. Looking for a young top-6 LW, willing to move 6 for the right player. Looking to move Zach Bogosian and Johan Larsson. Also looking to move one of Nilsson or Lehner. Looking for depth forwards.


----------



## heusy_79

To  - 

C Frans Nielsen (1.75M retained = $3.5M cap hit)

To  - 

D Marcus Pettersson
C/LW Julius Nattinen
OTT 2017 2nd (52nd overall)


----------



## MackAttack26

heusy_79 said:


> To  -
> 
> C Frans Nielsen (1.75M retained = $3.5M cap hit)
> 
> To  -
> 
> D Marcus Pettersson
> C/LW Julius Nattinen
> ANA 2017 2nd (59th overall)




You traded me 59th overall already.


----------



## heusy_79

Zemgus26 said:


> You traded me 59th overall already.




Yep should be 52, I'll edit.


----------



## heusy_79

void


----------



## belair

With the 1st selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from the Brandon Wheat Kings of the Western Hockey League,







*C/RW NOLAN PATRICK*




*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*
1 
|
1 
|
C/RW
|
*Nolan Patrick*
|
6'3, 198, R
|
Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL
1 | 23 | | | |

3 | 85 | | | | 
4 | 116 | | | | 
5 | 147 | | | | 
6 | 157 | | | | 
6 | 178 | | | | 
7 | 209 | | | |
7 | 211 | | | |


----------



## landy92mack29

trade the 2nd pick+David Savard to  for 4th pick+33rd overall+Kyle Wood


----------



## hoc123

heusy_79 said:


> To  -
> 
> C Frans Nielsen (1.75M retained = $3.5M cap hit)
> 
> To  -
> 
> D Marcus Pettersson
> C/LW Julius Nattinen
> OTT 2017 2nd (52nd overall)




Confirmed


----------



## hoc123

Looking to trade Foligno, Plekanec, and Abdelkader. Willing to retain.


----------



## 5cotland

hoc123 said:


> Confirmed




Trade invalid bud. Ducks already traded their 2nd rounder to Devils in the Hall trade


----------



## heusy_79

5cotland said:


> Trade invalid bud. Ducks already traded their 2nd rounder to Devils in the Hall trade




Nope it's fixed, the trade quoted by Detroit is correct


----------



## 5cotland

hoc123 said:


> Looking to trade Foligno, Plekanec, and Abdelkader. Willing to retain.




I think you can only retain on a max of 3 contracts a season i think mate. Not sure how many retains you have but best ask Risto if this rule applies.


----------



## 5cotland

heusy_79 said:


> Nope it's fixed




Ahh sweet


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

5cotland said:


> I think you can only retain on a max of 3 contracts a season i think mate. Not sure how many retains you have but best ask Risto if this rule applies.



3 retained contracts is the limit.


----------



## heusy_79

heusy_79 said:


> To  -
> 
> C Frans Nielsen (1.75M retained = $3.5M cap hit)
> 
> To  -
> 
> D Marcus Pettersson
> C/LW Julius Nattinen
> OTT 2017 2nd (52nd overall)






Ristoreilly said:


> 3 retained contracts is the limit.




We'll have to cancel this trade then. I don't have a long term contract to send back in place of retention, and that was the only reason this deal really appealed to me. 

No big deal or anything, I'll just move on to another option.


----------



## MasterMatt25

landy92mack29 said:


> trade the 2nd pick+David Savard to
> for 4th pick+33rd overall+Kyle Wood




Confirmed


----------



## MasterMatt25

The the 2nd overall selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft,  is so proud to select, from the Halifax Mooseheads, *Nico Hischier*​


Edit: pming next GM


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Edmonton Oilers have signed defenceman *Kris Russell* to a 2 year, 7 million (3.5 AAV) dollar deal.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*A reminder: PLEASE post that you have PM'd the next GM with your pick. If you need someone else to do it, please post that.*


----------



## BTrotts19

The  are open to trading the #5 OA pick with other assets for an *ELITE* 1RW. I will be evaluating any and all offers up until the pick. Please PM and will contact any GM's offer if interested.


----------



## SabresSociety

is proud to select with our franchises first pick in our inaugural draft

*D, Timothy Liljegren from Rogle U20, Sweden*



Pm'ing next up


----------



## SabresSociety

Looking to get into the 5-8 range


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Mississauga Steelheads.......Owen Tippett






PMing next


----------



## belair

Vegas turning into a garden of defensemen.

They'll be showering the league with waiver options in a few short months.


----------



## SabresSociety

Looking to swap some D for some impact Fs


----------



## McMozesmadness

ZGirgs28 said:


> Looking to swap some D for some impact Fs




Can you post Vegas' depth chart and cap numbers?


----------



## SabresSociety

Depth Chart 

*Forwards:*

Michael Grabner ($1,650,000) - Tyler Bozak ($4,200,000) - Anthony Mantha ($863,333)
Jordan Martinook ($850,000) - Nick Shore ($850,000) - Tyler Ennis ($4,600,000)
Markus Granlund ($900,000) - Calle Jarnkrok ($2,000,000) - Sven Andrighetto ($950,000)
Joel Armia ($925,000) - William Karlsson ($1,000,000) - Dale Wiese ($2,350,000)

Andrej Nestrasil ($900,000) - Melker Karlsson ($1,750,000) - Matt Nieto ($850,000)
Emile Poirer ($863,333) - Nate Thompson ($1,600,000) - Jared Boll ($900,000)

*Defence:*

Karl Alzner ($5,500,000) - Nikita Nesterov ($875,000)
Marco Scandella ($4,000,000) - Alex Petrovic ($1,600,000)
Joel Edmundson ($1,050,000) - Thomas Hickey ($2,200,000)

Griffin Reinhart ($863,333) - Ville Pokka ($950,000)
John Moore ($1,666,667) - Esa Lindell ($850,000)

*Goalies:*

Craig Anderson ($4,200,000)
Matt Murray ($3,750,000)
Malcolm Subban ($925,000)

*Prospects*

Timothy Liljegren
Ryan Poehling
Giorgio Estephan
Brendan Leipsic -> $900,000
Dillon Simpson -> $900,000


----------



## BTrotts19

With the 5th selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the  are proud to select, *Gabriel Vilardi*, Center, Windsor Spitfires








PM'ed the next GM


----------



## uncleben

Enter GARY BETTMAN.

Boos rain down from the Chicago crowd.

GARY

We have a trade to announce!​
A smattering of boos still smack the air after he speaks.

GARY cont'd
_(smugly)_

I think you might want to hear this.
[beat]
The Florida Panthers have traded their 2017 first round pick,
their 2018 third round pick, and Patrick Shea to the Columbus Blue Jackets 
for Columbus' 2018 first round pick, Jack Johnson and Ryan Collins.
_Also_, Columbus will retain 25% of Johnson's contract.​




So that's
 get: Johnson (25%), Collins, 2018 1st
 get: Shea, 2017 1st, 2018 3rd


----------



## Teemu

Smug Bettman is my favorite Bettman


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 6th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Eden Prairie High School in Minnesota...

*Casey Mittelstadt*






*1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## 5cotland

uncleben85 said:


> Enter GARY BETTMAN.
> 
> Boos rain down from the Chicago crowd.
> 
> GARY
> 
> We have a trade to announce!​
> A smattering of boos still smack the air after he speaks.
> 
> GARY cont'd
> _(smugly)_
> 
> I think you might want to hear this.
> [beat]
> The Florida Panthers have traded their 2017 first round pick,
> their 2018 third round pick, and Patrick Shea to the Columbus Blue Jackets
> for Columbus' 2018 first round pick, Jack Johnson and Ryan Collins.
> _Also_, Columbus will retain 25% of Johnson's contract.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's
> get: Johnson (25%), Collins, 2018 1st
> get: Shea, 2017 1st, 2018 3rd




 Confirmed


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SABRES MAKE SERIES OF MOVES LEADING UP TO DRAFT, SELECT MITTELSTADT SIXTH OVERALL

JUNE 23, 2017

CHICAGO, IL - The 2017 NHL Entry Draft is in full swing, and the Buffalo Sabres have been busy. The Sabres announced Friday morning that they traded newly-acquired defenseman Danny DeKeyser to the Vancouver Canucks, along with forward Hudson Fasching, in exchange for veteran defenseman Alexander Edler and forward William Lockwood.

Edler, 31, has played nearly 700 NHL games, dating back to 2006, all with the Vancouver Canucks. The Ostersund, Sweden native was drafted in the third round (91st Overall) by Vancouver in the 2004 NHL Entry Draft.

Lockwood, 19, had 20 points in 30 games in his freshman season for the Michigan Wolverines in 2016-17. The Bloomfield Hills, Michigan native was drafted in the third round (64th Overall) by Vancouver in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft.

The Sabres GM released the following statement, "We are excited to bring in Alexander, a talented defenseman with experience and leadership skills to help our young players. We also believe William has flown under the radar in league circles and will be making an impact in professional hockey very soon. We would like to thank Hudson for everything he brought to the organization in his time here and wish him and Danny the best in Vancouver."

Later Friday, the Sabres announced that they acquired defenseman Stephen Johns from the Dallas Stars for Buffalo's sixth round pick this year (160th Overall) and their fourth round pick in the 2018 NHL Entry Draft. 

Johns, 25, was acquired by Dallas in the summer of 2015 and split the last two seasons between the Stars and their AHL Affiliate. The Wampum, Pennsylvania native was drafted in the second round (60th Overall) by the Chicago Blackhawks in the 2010 NHL Entry Draft and spent four years playing for the University of Notre Dame.

The Sabres GM released the following statement, "We are excited to acquire a young, up-and-coming defenseman in Stephen who we expect to compete for a spot in our top-6 right away."

Friday night, the Sabres announced that they selected Casey Mittelstadt with their first round selection (6th Overall). The Eden Prairie, Minnesota native suited up for both the Green Bay Gamblers of the United States Hockey League and the Eden Prairie High School Eagles in 2016-17, and will play for the University of Minnesota in the fall.

Said the Sabres GM, "We were not expecting Casey to be available when we selected and were pleasantly surprised to see him still on the board. He's dynamic and highly skilled on the ice and makes everyone around him better."


----------



## Joey Bones

Definitely should've taken Raanta over Grabner, won't do anything on that 1st line in Vegas. He's more of a utility skater than a 1st line, assuming PP winger. His production this year has been primarily due to his linemates in Hayes and Miller.

Anyways, this is updated....


*LINEUP*

C. Kreider ($4.625M) - D. Stepan ($6.5M) - M. Zuccarello ($4.5M)
R. Nash ($7.8M *NTC/NMC*) - M. Zibanejad ($5M) - P. Buchnevich ($925K)
M. Puempel ($900K) - K. Hayes ($2.6M) - J. Miller ($2.75M)
J. Vesey ($925K) - O. Lindberg ($875K) - J. Fast ($2M)
Ex: B. Pirri ($RFA)

R. McDonagh ($4.7M *Mod. NTC*) - D. Girardi ($5.5M *NMC*)
N. Holden ($1.65M) - X. Ouellet ($1.2M)
B. Skjei ($925k) - K. Klein ($2.9M)
Ex: A. Clendening ($1.25M)

H. Lundqvist ($8.5M *NMC*)
A. Raanta ($1M)


*PROSPECTS*
R. Gropp ($803.3K)
R. Kovacs ($803.3K)
A. Tambellini ($803.3K)
A. Chapie ($800K)
C. Nieves ($755K)
S. Fogarty ($750K)
M. Stromwall ($742.5K)
N. Jensen ($900K)
M. Hrivik ($800K)
D. Bernhardt (UNSIGNED PICK)
B. Morrison (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Gettinger (UNSIGNED PICK)
G. Fontaine (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Ronning (UNSIGNED PICK)

J. Gilmour ($742.5K)
S. Zborovskiy ($734,167)
R. Graves ($656.6K)
M. Paliotta ($800K)
T. Nanne (UNSIGNED PICK)
S. Day (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Reunanen (UNSIGNED PICK)

B. Halverson ($772.5K)
M. Skapski ($750K)
A. Huska (UNSIGNED PICK)
I. Shesterkin (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Wall (UNSIGNED PICK)

*OTHER PLAYERS*
C. Brown ($RFA)
T. Glass ($UFA)
J. Fontaine ($UFA)

T. Donnay ($RFA)
T. Hughes ($RFA)
S. Kampfer ($UFA)
C. Summers ($700K)
M. Bodie ($UFA)

M. Hellberg ($RFA)

*Current Cap: $75M
Current Cap Hit: $67.025M
Current Cap Space: $7.975M
SPC's: 38/50*

*SIGNINGS*
M. Zibanejad - 6 years, $30M (AAV $5M per)
O. Lindberg - 2 years, $1.75M (AAV $875K per)
J. Fast - 3 years, $6M (AAV $2M per)
M. Puempel - 2 years, $1.8M (AAV $900K per)
N. Jensen - 2 years, $1.8M (AAV $900K per)
M. Hrivik - 1 year, $800K (AAV $800K per)

A. Clendening - 4 years, $5M (AAV $1.25M per)
M. Paliotta - 2 years, $1.6M (AAV $800K per)
C. Summers - 2 years, $1.4M (AAV $700K per)

M. Skapski - 1 year, $750K (AAV $750K per)
M. Hellberg - 1 year, $650K (AAV $650K per)

*2017 DRAFT SLOTS*
1st (24th)
3rd (86th)
4th (105th)
5th (148th)
6th (169th)
7th (210th)

Will listen to offers on just about anyone. Looking to move either Girardi or Nash and Pirri's RFA rights. Looking for draft picks, prospects and NHL ready defensemen/forwards. PM me with offers!!​


----------



## Paneerboy

Rebuilding, most players available for draft picks and prospects


----------



## edguy

* We have a trade to announce:*

 Trade:

Logan Brown
21st Overall 

 trade:

Wayne Simmonds
2018 6th


----------



## Paneerboy

Confirm ^

Still a lot of pieces to deal so PM me


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> Mike Hoffman ($5,187,500)-Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)-Wayne Simmonds ($3,975,000)
> Ryan Dzingel ($2,000,000)-Derrick Brassard ($5,000,000)-Loui Eriksson ($6,000,000)
> Zack Smith ($3,500,000)-JG Pageau ($2,000,000)-Mark Stone ($3,500,000)
> Erik Condra ($1,250,000)-Tom Pyatt ($800,000)-Joel Ward ($3,275,000)
> Chris Neil (UFA)/Chris Kelly (UFA)
> 
> Thomas Chabot ($894,167)-Erik Karlsson ($6,500,000)
> Dion Phaneuf ($7,000,000)-Cody Ceci ($2,800,000)
> Mark Boroweicki ($1,100,000)-Chris Wideman ($800,000)
> Fredrik Claesson ($700,000)
> 
> Jake Allen ($4,350,000)
> Andrew Hammond ($1,350,000)
> 
> LTIR: Clarke MacArthur
> Total Cap Hit: $65,618,667
> 
> *Belleville Senators*
> 
> Jason Akeson-Colin White-Casey Bailey
> Max McCormick-Phil Varone-Buddy Robinson
> Kyle Flanagan-Noah Rod-Francis Perron
> Chris Rodewald-Chad Nehring-Jacob Doty
> Zach Stortini/Mike Blunden
> 
> Andreas Englund-Michael Kostka
> Ben Harpur-Patrick Sieloff
> Guillaume Brisebois-Chris Carlisle
> Chris Rumble
> 
> Marcus Hogberg
> Matt O'Connor
> 
> *Other Prospects:*
> Ryan Rupert, C
> Filip Chlapik, C
> Max Lajoie, D
> Jonathan Dahlen, LW
> Macoy Erkamps, D
> Mikhael Wikstrand, D
> Cody Donaghey, D
> Vince Dunn, C
> Todd Burgess, RW
> Chistian Wolanin, D
> Chistian Jaros, D
> Markus Nurmi, RW
> Kelly Summers, D
> Shane Eiserman, LW
> Robert Baillargeon, C
> Chris Leblanc, RW
> 
> *Signings:*
> Zack Smith-4 years 14 Mil
> Ryan Dzingel-2 years 4Mil
> Mike Condon-3 years 3.3Mil
> Fredrik Claesson-2 years 1.4Mil
> JG Pageau-3 years 6Mil
> Colin White-ELC 894K per
> Tom Pyatt- 2 years 1.6Mil
> 
> *Wants:*
> Top 4 Dman
> 
> * Trade Block:*
> All Picks
> Prospects (not named White/Chabot)
> ​




Updated roster. Really happy with what we've done here. We have improved our team immensely


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Winnipeg is awarded Michael Rasmussen. I was really hoping we would make it through the first without any auto picks.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Jetabre

Can I switch it to *Juuso Valimaki*? Sorry thought I would be available in time for the pick.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jetabre said:


> Can I switch it to *Juuso Valimaki*? Sorry thought I would be available in time for the pick.



Yeah that's fine.


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 8th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from HC Kometa Brno of the Czech League....

*C - Martin Necas!*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League

PMing next.​


----------



## Paneerboy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are extremely proud to select 9th overall,

from the Swedish League's Timra IK,






*Elias Pettersson!*

Next GM PM'ed​


----------



## edguy

looking for the best dman available for these picks: 83, 176 and 207


----------



## Paneerboy

Shopping Giroux, Voracek, Schenn, and Couturier among others.


----------



## 5cotland

Looking to move back in the draft currently at 12th OA


----------



## uncleben

5cotland said:


> Looking to move back in the draft currently at 12th OA




yo, I'll trade you my second rounder for that 12OA


----------



## McMozesmadness

Was hoping we'd be moving faster...


----------



## belair

McMozesmadness said:


> Was hoping we'd be moving faster...




Hey, we've got until the end of June to finish this thing. 

In all honesty though, if people are starting to lose interest, let Risto know well before your pick and he can get someone to take over. There's a long ways to go still.


----------



## hoc123

Detroit selects Klim Kostin.

PM'ing next


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> Was hoping we'd be moving faster...




To be honest, we've made 10 picks in 24 hours which is pretty good.


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 11th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Sioux City Musketeers of the USHL...

*LW/RW - Eeli Tolvanen!*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL

PMing next.​


----------



## MasterMatt25

Arizona looking to move into the mid-late 1st at the 20-25 range. 2nds as well. Prospects and roster players to be had


----------



## TT1

to 

Alexei Emelin (50% retained)

to 

Borowiecki
#83 OA
#176 OA
#207 OA


----------



## edguy

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Alexei Emelin (50% retained)
> 
> to
> 
> Borowiecki
> #83 OA
> #176 OA
> #207 OA




 agree. This is a great adition to our 3rd pair. And for really only 900K more then what we had.


----------



## Joey Bones

D: Dan Girardi
G: Brandon Halverson
F: Daniel Bernhardt



2017 7th (188th)
2018 4th
2019 Conditional 2nd (If Halverson gets at least 10 starts in the 2018/2019 season)

NYR needed to shed one more hefty contract to gain some cap space to go after Shattenkirk in free agency. By moving Girardi's contract, we had to cough up one of our better goaltending prospects. In return, Rangers receive multiple picks after going some few years with a underwhelming farm system. Best of luck to the futures of both Dan and Brandon.


----------



## TT1

Shopping *Tanev OR Sergachev*, PM if interested.

Also I have too many depth dmen so im looking to move *Barberio or Redmond* for a 7th.


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 12th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from Brooks Bandits of the AJHL...*

*Cale Makar - Defenseman*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




*

*Next Pick at 13th Overall is  Carolina Hurricanes *

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## TT1

Makar*


----------



## Patmac40

With the 13th overall pick, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Cody Glass.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|13|Cody Glass|
C/R​
|
6'2"​
|
180 lbs​
|
4-1-1999​
|Portland (WHL)
*2*
|44||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*2*
|55||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|75||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|106||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|144||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|168||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## 5cotland

TT1 said:


> Makar*




Thank you


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:


To 

Zach Bogosian



To 

Chris Wideman
Filip Chlapik
2018 5th


----------



## FlamerForLife

With the 14th pick the  select Nicolas Hague 
PM'ing next.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Signing

Jeremy Morin - 1 year, $600K


Pending UFA

Brian Gionta

#9 Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - *#15 Jack Eichel ($925,000)* - *#23 Sam Reinhart ($894,167)*
#48 William Carrier ($689,167) - *#90 Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000)* - *#21 Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)*
#82 Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - #28 Zemgus Girgensons ($1,500,000) - #95 Justin Bailey ($670,000)
#26 Matt Moulson ($5,000,000) - #22 Johan Larsson ($1,250,000) - #73 Nicholas Baptiste ($710,000)
#44 Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) - #33 Jeremy Morin ($600,000)

*#24 Alexander Edler ($5,000,000)* - *#55 Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)*
#77 Dmitry Kulikov ($5,250,000) - #27 Stephen Johns ($725,000)
#29 Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - #6 Chris Wideman ($800,000)
#4 Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)

#40 Robin Lehner ($3,000,000)
#35 Linus Ullmark ($950,000)


Total Cap Hit: $61,138,334

Rochester Americans

Alex Nylander - Cal O'Reilly - Cole Schneider
Evan Rodrigues - Rasmus Asplund - Eric Cornel
Dan Catenacci - Filip Chlapik - Vaclav Karabacek
Jean Dupuy - Sean Malone - Victor Olofsson
Gustav Possler, Vasily Glotov

Justin Falk - Taylor Fedun
Brendan Guhle - Casey Nelson
Brycen Martin - Anthony Florentino
Devante Stephens

Cal Petersen - Jason Kasdorf


Top Prospects

*Alex Nylander
Casey Mittelstadt
Rasmus Asplund
Brendan Guhle*
Filip Chlapik
Will Borgen
Cliff Pu
*Cal Petersen*
William Lockwood
Casey Fitzgerald

Trades (In)
Alexander Edler
William Lockwood
Stephen Johns
Chris Wideman
Filip Chlapik
2018 5th
2018 6th

Trades (Out)
Zach Bogosian
Hudson Fasching
Giorgio Estephan
Rights to Cody Franson
2017 3rd
2017 6th
2018 4th
2018 7th
2019 5th

Bold are untouchable. Looking for a young top-6 LW. Looking to move Johan Larsson. Looking for depth forwards.


----------



## MrClutch86

select Nikita Popugayev 

pm'd next gm


----------



## edguy

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Zach Bogosian
> 
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Chris Wideman
> Filip Chlapik
> 2018 5th




 agree


----------



## MasterMatt25

Joey Bones said:


> D: Dan Girardi
> G: Brandon Halverson
> F: Daniel Bernhardt
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 7th (188th)
> 2018 4th
> 2019 Conditional 2nd (If Halverson gets at least 10 starts in the 2018/2019 season)
> 
> NYR needed to shed one more hefty contract to gain some cap space to go after Shattenkirk in free agency. By moving Girardi's contract, we had to cough up one of our better goaltending prospects. In return, Rangers receive multiple picks after going some few years with a underwhelming farm system. Best of luck to the futures of both Dan and Brandon.




Confirm. Girardi brings in some depth and veteran presence to our blue line and help our youngsters grow


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> Mike Hoffman ($5,187,500)-Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)-Wayne Simmonds ($3,975,000)
> Ryan Dzingel ($2,000,000)-Derrick Brassard ($5,000,000)-Loui Eriksson ($6,000,000)
> Zack Smith ($3,500,000)-JG Pageau ($2,000,000)-Mark Stone ($3,500,000)
> Erik Condra ($1,250,000)-Tom Pyatt ($800,000)-Joel Ward ($3,275,000)
> Chris Neil (UFA)/Chris Kelly (UFA)
> 
> Thomas Chabot ($894,167)-Erik Karlsson ($6,500,000)
> Dion Phaneuf ($7,000,000)-Zach Bogosian ($5,142,857)
> Alexei Emelin ($2,050,000)-Cody Ceci ($2,800,000)
> Fredrik Claesson ($700,000)
> 
> Jake Allen ($4,350,000)
> Andrew Hammond ($1,350,000)
> 
> LTIR: Clarke MacArthur
> Total Cap Hit: $70,911,524
> 
> *Belleville Senators*
> 
> Jason Akeson-Colin White-Casey Bailey
> Max McCormick-Phil Varone-Buddy Robinson
> Kyle Flanagan-Noah Rod-Francis Perron
> Chris Rodewald-Chad Nehring-Jacob Doty
> Zach Stortini/Mike Blunden
> 
> Andreas Englund-Michael Kostka
> Ben Harpur-Patrick Sieloff
> Guillaume Brisebois-Chris Carlisle
> Chris Rumble
> 
> Marcus Hogberg
> Matt O'Connor
> 
> *Other Prospects:*
> Ryan Rupert, C
> Max Lajoie, D
> Jonathan Dahlen, LW
> Macoy Erkamps, D
> Mikhael Wikstrand, D
> Cody Donaghey, D
> Vince Dunn, C
> Todd Burgess, RW
> Chistian Wolanin, D
> Chistian Jaros, D
> Markus Nurmi, RW
> Kelly Summers, D
> Shane Eiserman, LW
> Robert Baillargeon, C
> Chris Leblanc, RW
> 
> *Signings:*
> Zack Smith-4 years 14 Mil
> Ryan Dzingel-2 years 4Mil
> Mike Condon-3 years 3.3Mil
> Fredrik Claesson-2 years 1.4Mil
> JG Pageau-3 years 6Mil
> Colin White-ELC 894K per
> Tom Pyatt- 2 years 1.6Mil
> 
> *Wants:*
> Top 4 Dman
> 
> * Trade Block:*
> All Picks
> Prospects (not named White/Chabot)
> ​




 Final Roster. 

We shall spend the rest of the summer looking for a 1A/B goalie, to assist Allen in our hunt for the Stanley Cup 2018.

GO SENS GO!


----------



## Rare Jewel

Trade


To 
16th overall
Andreas Johnsson


To 
22nd overall
84th overall
Markus Neimelainen


----------



## McMozesmadness

Rare Jewel said:


> Trade
> 
> 
> 
> 16th overall
> Anderas Johnsson
> 
> 
> 
> 22nd overall
> 84th overall
> Markus Neimelainen




Confirmed

Pick coming in the next 10 mins.


----------



## Paneerboy

Last call on offers for Giroux and Voracek. Chances are a deal materializes by tonight.

Would also explore moving up from 21 using my 3rd and onwards


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 16th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select from the Tri-City Americans of he WHL:


*Michael Rasmussen*








*Edmonton Oilers 2017 Draft:*
(16) - *Michael Rasmussen* - C - Tri-City - WHL

​


----------



## McMozesmadness

PM'ing Flames now.


----------



## SabresSociety

McMozesmadness said:


> With the 16th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:
> 
> The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select from the Tri-City Americans of he WHL:
> 
> 
> *Michael Rasmussen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edmonton Oilers 2017 Draft:*
> (16) - *Michael Rasmussen* - C - Tri-City - WHL
> 
> ​




Steal


----------



## BTrotts19

btrotts19 said:


> *Lottery Expansion Protection List*
> 
> Tavares "nmc"
> Ladd "nmc"
> Lee
> Duclair
> Leddy
> Hamonic
> Boychuk "nmc"
> Pulock
> Greiss-
> 
> *Signings*
> Dehaan (4yr/$2.4per year)
> Pelech (2yr/$1.35per year)
> Duclair 2 yr/1.50per year)
> 
> *LTIR*
> 
> Grabowski $5.0m
> 
> *Lines*
> *Forwards*
> Lee ($3.75) Tavares($5.50) Bailey($3.30)
> Duclair ($1.50) Nelson ($2.50) Prince ($0.85)
> Ladd (5.50) Barzal ($0.89) Chimera ($2.25)
> Kulemin ($4.19) Cizikas ($3.35) Clutterbuck ($3.50)
> 
> *Defense*
> Leddy ($5.50) Hamonic ($3.86)
> Pelech ($1.35) Boychuk ($6.00)
> Dehaan ($2.40 ) Pulock (0.86)
> 
> extra-Beauvillier ($0.89) (c/w), Mayfield ($0.63)(d), Quine ($0.61) (c)
> 
> *Goalies*
> Greiss ($3.50)
> Halak ($3.55)
> 
> *Total Cap- $65.624m*
> 
> *Top Prospects*
> 
> Sorokin (g)
> Vilardi (c)
> Dalcolle (lw)
> Merkley (rw)
> Hosang (rw)
> Soderstrom (g)
> Bellows (lw)
> 
> *2017 Draft*
> rd 1 (Gabe Vilardi)
> rd 2 (34oa)
> rd 3 (traded to Arizona)
> rd 4 (traded to Philadelphia)
> rd 5 (traded to Vegas)
> rd 6 (traded to Chicago)
> rd 7 (189 oa)




*Updated*


----------



## heusy_79

The Ducks are pleased to announce that 2015 5th rounder F Troy Terry will forego his final two years at Denver to sign his ELC. 

Terry will battle fellow prospects Sam Steel and Kalle Kossila for the 3C job.


----------



## Joey Bones

*LINEUP*

C. Kreider ($4.625M) - D. Stepan ($6.5M) - M. Zuccarello ($4.5M)
R. Nash ($7.8M *NTC/NMC*) - M. Zibanejad ($5M) - P. Buchnevich ($925K)
M. Puempel ($900K) - K. Hayes ($2.6M) - J. Miller ($2.75M)
J. Vesey ($925K) - O. Lindberg ($875K) - J. Fast ($2M)
Ex: B. Pirri ($RFA)

R. McDonagh ($4.7M *Mod. NTC*) - A. Clendening ($1.25M)
N. Holden ($1.65M) - X. Ouellet ($1.2M)
B. Skjei ($925k) - K. Klein ($2.9M)
Ex: C. Summers ($700K)

H. Lundqvist ($8.5M *NMC*)
A. Raanta ($1M)


*PROSPECTS*
R. Gropp ($803.3K)
R. Kovacs ($803.3K)
A. Tambellini ($803.3K)
A. Chapie ($800K)
C. Nieves ($755K)
S. Fogarty ($750K)
M. Stromwall ($742.5K)
N. Jensen ($900K)
M. Hrivik ($800K)
B. Morrison (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Gettinger (UNSIGNED PICK)
G. Fontaine (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Ronning (UNSIGNED PICK)

J. Gilmour ($742.5K)
S. Zborovskiy ($734,167)
R. Graves ($656.6K)
M. Paliotta ($800K)
T. Nanne (UNSIGNED PICK)
S. Day (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Reunanen (UNSIGNED PICK)

M. Skapski ($750K)
A. Huska (UNSIGNED PICK)
I. Shesterkin (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Wall (UNSIGNED PICK)

*OTHER PLAYERS*
C. Brown ($RFA)
T. Glass ($UFA)
J. Fontaine ($UFA)

T. Donnay ($RFA)
T. Hughes ($RFA)
S. Kampfer ($UFA)
M. Bodie ($UFA)

M. Hellberg ($650K)

*Current Cap: $75M
Current Cap Hit: $62.225M
Current Cap Space: $12.775M
SPC's: 36/50*

*SIGNINGS*
M. Zibanejad - 6 years, $30M (AAV $5M per)
O. Lindberg - 2 years, $1.75M (AAV $875K per)
J. Fast - 3 years, $6M (AAV $2M per)
M. Puempel - 2 years, $1.8M (AAV $900K per)
N. Jensen - 2 years, $1.8M (AAV $900K per)
M. Hrivik - 1 year, $800K (AAV $800K per)

A. Clendening - 4 years, $5M (AAV $1.25M per)
M. Paliotta - 2 years, $1.6M (AAV $800K per)
C. Summers - 2 years, $1.4M (AAV $700K per)

M. Skapski - 1 year, $750K (AAV $750K per)
M. Hellberg - 1 year, $650K (AAV $650K per)

*2017 DRAFT SLOTS*
1st (24th)
3rd (86th)
4th (105th)
5th (148th)
6th (169th)
7th (210th)

Will listen to offers on just about anyone. Looking to move Pirri's RFA rights. Looking for a draft pick in this draft or prospect in return. FIRST COME FIRST SERVE!!!!!!​


----------



## uncleben

uncleben85 said:


> *Florida Panthers*
> 
> *Forwards*
> [table="head;width=700]LW|C|RW
> Jonathan Huberdeau (23, LW, _5.9_)|Aleksander Barkov (21, C, _5.9_)|Reilly Smith (25, RW, _5.0_)
> Jussi Jokinen (33, LW, _4.0_)|Vincent Trocheck (23, C, _4.75_)|Andrew Shaw (25, RW, _3.9_)
> Colton Sceviour (27, RW, _0.95_)|Nick Bjugstad (24, C, _4.1_)|Jaromir Jagr (44, RW, _3_)
> Jon Marchessault (26, LW, _0.75_)|Derek MacKenzie (35, C, _1.3_)|
> |Jared McCann* (20, C, _0.894167_)|
> |Greg McKegg (24, C, _0.735_)
> ||
> Kyle Rau* (24, LW, _0.874125_)|Jayce Hawryluk* (21, C, _0.925_)|Denis Malgin* (20, RW, _0.69_)
> |Juho Lammikko* (20, C, _0.7175_)|
> |Michael Sgarbossa (24, C, _0.71_)|
> [/table]
> 
> 
> 
> *Defence*
> [table="head;width=700]LD|RD
> Keith Yandle (30, LD, _6.35_)|Aaron Ekblad (20, RD, _7.5_)
> Jack Johnson (30, LD, _3.26785725_|Jason Demers (28, RD, _4.5_)
> Mark Pysyk (25, LD, _3.0238_)|Roman Polak (30, RD, _1.5_)
> Michael Matheson* (22, LD, _0.925_)|
> |
> Ian McCoshen* (21, LD, _0.925_)|Linus Hultstrom* (24, RD, _0.7925_)
> Michael Downing* (21, LD, _0.82_)|Thomas Schemitsch* (20, RD, _0.7175_)
> |Josh Brown* (23, RD, _0.658333_)
> [/table]
> 
> 
> *Goalies*
> [table="head;width=700]G|G
> Roberto Luongo (37, G, _4.533333_)|James Reimer (28, G, _3.4_)
> |
> Samuel Montembeault* (20, G, _0.725833_)|
> [/table]​
> 
> UFA
> Shawn Thornton (39, RW, _0.6_), Shane Harper (27, RW, _0.65_), Paul Thompson (28, RW, _0.575_)
> ...
> Jakub Kindl (29, LD, _2.04_), Brent Regner (27, RD, _0.6_)
> ...
> Mike McKenna (33, G, _0.575_)
> 
> RFA
> Dryden Hunt* (21, LW, _0.809167_), Steven Hodges (22, LW, _0.685_), Tim Bozon (22, LW, _0.6375_), Chase Balisy* (24, RW, _0.635_), Brody Sutter (25, C, _0.6_)
> ...
> Dylan McIlrath (24, RD, _0.8_), MacKenzie Weegar (23, LD, _0.68_)
> ...
> Sam Brittain (24, G, _0.75_), Colin Stevens* (23, G, _0.71_)
> 
> Unsigned
> Henrik Borgstrom (19, C, '16), Adam Mascherin (18, LW, '16), Jon Ang (18, C, '16), Maxim Mamin (22, LW, '16), Karch Bachman (19, LW, '15), Chris Wilkie (20, RW, '15), Ryan Collins (20, RD, '14 CBJ), Joe Wegwerth (20, LW, '14), Miguel Fidler (20, LW, '14), Matt Buckles (21, C, '13), Yaroslav Kosov (23, LW, '11)
> ...
> Linus Nassen (18, LD, '16), Riley Stillman (18, LD, '16), Benjamin Finkelstein (19, RD, '16)
> ...
> Ryan Bednard (19, G, '15), Hugo Fagerblom (21, G, '14), Evan Cowley (21, G, '13)
> 
> *Projected 2017-18 Cap Hit: 72.86915725*
> *Projected 2017-18 Cap Space: 2.13084275*
> 
> *Expansion Protection List:* (7/3/1)
> Barkov (F), Trocheck (F), Bjugstad (F), Huberdeau (F), Smith (F), Marchessault (F), Shaw (F), Yandle (D), Ekblad (D), Pysyk (D), Luongo (G)
> * Represents a player exempt from the expansion draft.
> *Claimed: Alex Petrovic, D*
> 
> 
> *Draft Picks:*
> *2017:*
> 2nd(43)
> 3rd(64; via ARI)
> 5th(136)
> 6th(183; via ANA)
> 7th(200; via MTL, VAN)
> *2018:*
> 1st
> 1st (via CBJ)
> 2nd (via ARI)
> 5th
> 6th
> *2019:*
> 1st
> 2nd
> 3rd
> 4th
> 5th
> 6th
> 7th​
> 
> *Trade Needs:*
> Retooling; looking for cheap scoring depth
> 
> *Signings:*
> Roman Polak - 2 yr, 1.5 per
> Mark Pysyk - 3 yr, 3.0238 per
> Jaromir Jagr - 1 yr, 3 per
> Michael Sgarbossa - 2 yr, 0.71 per
> Greg McKegg - 1 yr, 0.735 per
> Kyle Rau - 2 yr, 0.874125 per
> 
> *Trades:*
> To Florida: Roman Polak
> To Toronto: Reto Berra
> 
> To Florida: Andrew Shaw, 200th Overall
> To Montreal: Graham Black, 74th Overall
> 
> To Florida: Jack Johnson (25% Retained), Ryan Collins, 2018 1st
> To Columbus: Patrick Shea, 12th Overall, 2018 3rd




should be all up-to-date


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Nick Suzuki

Can someone on next?


----------



## FlamerForLife

dathockeydoe said:


> :Flames select Nick Suzuki
> 
> Can someone on next?




Done.


----------



## Teemu

nm, beaten to it


----------



## King Weber

_The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Kelowna Rockets of the WHL, Callan Foote (D)_



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Oilers are willing to move *Jordan Eberle* and/or *Ryan Nugent-Hopkins*. I'm looking for any type of deal that improves my team today, or improves our sustainability through the future. 

PM me.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Select *Lias Andersson*

pming next guy


----------



## SabresSociety

Hey everybody, got some personal issues going on rn, still going to be drafting, however if I miss my pick, just skip me and I'll pick later if I miss my time rather then autoing me, thanks


----------



## 5cotland

ZGirgs28 said:


> Hey everybody, got some personal issues going on rn, still going to be drafting, however if I miss my pick, just skip me and I'll pick later if I miss my time rather then autoing me, thanks




Sorry to hear that buddy. Hope all is well. If you send me a list of your picks, then i can help you out. Il choose the top available prospect you have on the list when the pick comes. 

Let me know and all the best wth whatever is going on.


----------



## SabresSociety

5cotland said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy. Hope all is well. If you send me a list of your picks, then i can help you out. Il choose the top available prospect you have on the list when the pick comes.
> 
> Let me know and all the best wth whatever is going on.




Thanks, I should be fine getting my picks in, just in case I miss, but all should be good for now


----------



## Baymen4

This ***** crazy, traded the 1st overall for vlasic and meier?


----------



## Zaddy

Looking to trade up into the 1st round if possible. Have 38th overall + prospect to offer.


----------



## MrClutch86

Anyone got some gritty bottom 6 players available?


----------



## SabresSociety

boltsfan9186 said:


> Anyone got some gritty bottom 6 players available?




Well basically all my forwards minus a couple are bottom 6


----------



## SabresSociety

ZGirgs28 said:


> Depth Chart
> 
> *Forwards:*
> 
> Michael Grabner ($1,650,000) - Tyler Bozak ($4,200,000) - Anthony Mantha ($863,333)
> Jordan Martinook ($850,000) - Nick Shore ($850,000) - Tyler Ennis ($4,600,000)
> Markus Granlund ($900,000) - Calle Jarnkrok ($2,000,000) - Sven Andrighetto ($950,000)
> Joel Armia ($925,000) - William Karlsson ($1,000,000) - Dale Wiese ($2,350,000)
> 
> Andrej Nestrasil ($900,000) - Melker Karlsson ($1,750,000) - Matt Nieto ($850,000)
> Emile Poirer ($863,333) - Nate Thompson ($1,600,000) - Jared Boll ($900,000)
> 
> *Defence:*
> 
> Karl Alzner ($5,500,000) - Nikita Nesterov ($875,000)
> Marco Scandella ($4,000,000) - Alex Petrovic ($1,600,000)
> Joel Edmundson ($1,050,000) - Thomas Hickey ($2,200,000)
> 
> Griffin Reinhart ($863,333) - Ville Pokka ($950,000)
> John Moore ($1,666,667) - Esa Lindell ($850,000)
> 
> *Goalies:*
> 
> Craig Anderson ($4,200,000)
> Matt Murray ($3,750,000)
> Malcolm Subban ($925,000)
> 
> *Prospects*
> 
> Timothy Liljegren
> Roope Hintz
> Giorgio Estephan
> Brendan Leipsic -> $900,000
> Dillon Simpson -> $900,000




Updated


----------



## SabresSociety

*Re-signings* 

*Forwards*

Jordan Martinook: 2 years @ $850,000
Nick Shore: 2 years @ $850,000
Sven Andrighetto: 2 years @ $950,000
Andrej Nestrasil: 2 years @ $900,000
Matt Nieto: 2 years @ $850,000
Nate Thompson: 2 years @ $1,600,000
Melker Karlsson: 2 years @ $1,750,000
Brendan Leipsic: 2 years @ $900,000

*Defence*

Karl Alzner: 5 years @ $5,500,000
Nikita Nesterov: 1 year @ $875,000
Alex Petrovic: 3 years @ $1,600,000
Ville Pokka: 1 year @ $950,000
Esa Lindell: 1 year @ $825,000
Dillon Simpson: 1 year @ $900,000

*Goalie*

Malcolm Subban: 2 years @ $925,000


----------



## Stud Muffin

Selects Kristian Vesalainen.

Pming next GM


----------



## Paneerboy

With the 21st pick in the 2017 draft, the *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud to select, from Victoriaville of the Q...






*Maxime Comtois!*

PMing next GM​


----------



## Teemu

I'm open to trading down (#25)


----------



## Zaddy

Still looking to trade up from #38.


----------



## FlamerForLife

looking to trade into the late 1st or early 2nd.


----------



## TT1

Can't believe a certain player's still available o_o.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select from HIFK *Miro Heiskanen*







Next GM will be PMed.

​


----------



## SabresSociety

Looking to move up in the draft from my 2nd + picks in later rounds


----------



## Joey Bones

willing to either move up a spot or trade down from 24th Overall. PM if interested.


----------



## Zaddy

Rare Jewel said:


> Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select from HIFK *Miro Heiskanen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next GM will be PMed.
> 
> ​




Nice pick. Wanted to trade up for him, should be a top15 pick this summer, maybe even top10.


----------



## TT1

Rare Jewel said:


> Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select from HIFK *Miro Heiskanen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next GM will be PMed.
> 
> ​




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand there he goes , great value pick!

2nd best D on my list (although i'd like to see more of Makar)


----------



## SabresSociety

35 + 114 + Hintz to move up


----------



## belair

Picking at 11 EST.

Looking to trade back into the late 1st/early 2nd or looking for a good OFD.


----------



## belair

With the 23rd selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from HV71 of the Swedish Elite League.







*LHD Erik Brannstrom*




*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*
1 
|
1 
|
C/RW​
|
*Nolan Patrick*
|
6'3, 198, R
|
Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL
1 | 23 | LHD​ | *Erik Brannstrom* | 5'10, 179, L | HV71, SHL​
3 | 85 | | | | 
4 | 116 | | | | 
5 | 147 | | | | 
6 | 157 | | | | 
6 | 178 | | | | 
7 | 209 | | | |
7 | 211 | | | | 


Next GM PM'd​


----------



## Joey Bones

fielding any last minute offers for pick 24. PM if interested.


----------



## Joey Bones

2017 2nd (35th)
2017 4th (114th)
Roope Hintz



2017 1st (24th)


----------



## SabresSociety

Joey Bones said:


> 2017 2nd (35th)
> 2017 4th (114th)
> Roope Hintz
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 1st (24th)




 confirms, will pick in a minute


----------



## SabresSociety

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select with the 24th overall pick from St. Cloud St University of the NCHC in the NCAA, C Ryan Poehling






#3 Timothy Liljegren
#24 Ryan Poehling


Will pm next up


----------



## Teemu

:
With the 25th pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Chicago Blackhawks select Ivan Lodnia, forward, Erie Otters.






(Sorry to those I negotiated with for the pick, but I've gotta head out)

PM sent


----------



## Rare Jewel

Trade.

To 

Viktor Loov
Garret Sparks
171st pick



To 

MacKenzie Weegar 
183rd pick


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 26th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Spokane of the WHL, LW Kailer Yamamoto!





Next GM PMed.

Looking to move into the early to mid second round. PM if you're interested.*


----------



## uncleben

Rare Jewel said:


> Trade.
> 
> To
> 
> Viktor Loov
> Garret Sparks
> 171st pick
> 
> 
> 
> To
> 
> MacKenzie Weegar
> 183rd pick




confirmed!


----------



## Joey Bones

Does anyone else find it funny that there have never been this many trades at any actual draft?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that there have never been this many trades at any actual draft?




I say the same thing every year with these mocks


----------



## SabresSociety

In fairness we also added in an expansion draft which paves way for more trades, as well as let's be real, it's a bunch of people just having fun and trading is fun


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ermo20 said:


> *With the 26th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Spokane of the WHL, LW Kailer Yamamoto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next GM PMed.
> 
> Looking to move into the early to mid second round. PM if you're interested.*




That's a stellar pick for the Pens. Fits their style so well.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Joey Bones said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that there have never been this many trades at any actual draft?




It really bugs me sometimes, because I really enjoy realism in these things, but I've learned to not be the fun police and just to let people enjoy these things how they want... like Detroit who made 13 trades before expansion, then forgot to protect Mantha.


----------



## Joey Bones

McMozesmadness said:


> It really bugs me sometimes, but I've learned to not be the fun police and just to let people enjoy these things how they want... like Detroit who made 13 trades before expansion, then forgot to protect Mantha.




lololololol


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> It really bugs me sometimes, because I really enjoy realism in these things, but I've learned to not be the fun police and just to let people enjoy these things how they want... like Detroit who made 13 trades before expansion, then forgot to protect Mantha.



I was like that when I started hosting a few years back, but quickly realized asking people to be realistic was not...realistic. So I just go with it and it's fun anyway.


----------



## Joey Bones

Ristoreilly said:


> I was like that when I started hosting a few years back, but quickly realized asking people to be realistic was not...realistic. So I just go with it and it's fun anyway.




Me three. When hosting, I had to veto trades because they were so unrealistic. But there is leverage now.

Just if anyone trades Crosby for a 7th, I'll wig a ****


----------



## McMozesmadness

Joey Bones said:


> Me three. When hosting, I had to veto trades because they were so unrealistic. But there is leverage now.
> 
> Just if anyone trades Crosby for a 7th, I'll wig a ****




My biggest pet peeve with these is when someone makes a dumb trade just to have more picks. I get that making the picks is fun, but making a stupid unrealistic deal just to add more is annoying.


----------



## SabresSociety

Vegas is willing to take on cap dumps, would prefer them to be semi-usable


----------



## SabresSociety

ZGirgs28 said:


> Depth Chart
> 
> *Forwards:*
> 
> Michael Grabner ($1,650,000) - Tyler Bozak ($4,200,000) - Anthony Mantha ($863,333)
> Jordan Martinook ($850,000) - Nick Shore ($850,000) - Tyler Ennis ($4,600,000)
> Markus Granlund ($900,000) - Calle Jarnkrok ($2,000,000) - Sven Andrighetto ($950,000)
> Joel Armia ($925,000) - William Karlsson ($1,000,000) - Dale Wiese ($2,350,000)
> 
> Andrej Nestrasil ($900,000) - Melker Karlsson ($1,750,000) - Matt Nieto ($850,000)
> Emile Poirer ($863,333) - Nate Thompson ($1,600,000) - Jared Boll ($900,000)
> 
> *Defence:*
> 
> Karl Alzner ($5,500,000) - Nikita Nesterov ($875,000)
> Marco Scandella ($4,000,000) - Alex Petrovic ($1,600,000)
> Joel Edmundson ($1,050,000) - Thomas Hickey ($2,200,000)
> 
> Griffin Reinhart ($863,333) - Ville Pokka ($950,000)
> John Moore ($1,666,667) - Esa Lindell ($850,000)
> 
> *Goalies:*
> 
> Craig Anderson ($4,200,000)
> Matt Murray ($3,750,000)
> Malcolm Subban ($925,000)
> 
> *Prospects*
> 
> Timothy Liljegren
> Ryan Poehling
> Giorgio Estephan
> Brendan Leipsic -> $900,000
> Dillon Simpson -> $900,000




Anyone is available for the right price, some more than others. Price Varies


----------



## BTrotts19

This is my first year doing this so have no expectation--I just try and make fair deals in the few I have done and go with it....so far, I've had fun and that's all that matters


----------



## Joey Bones

BTrotts19 said:


> This is my first year doing this so have no expectation--I just try and make fair deals in the few I have done and go with it....so far, I've had fun and that's all that matters


----------



## 5cotland

Currently holding 27th Pick. 

Open to moving down in the draft. Want a min high/mid 2nd rounder in return plus other


----------



## Joey Bones

J.T. Miller



Markus Nutivaara
Paul Bittner
2017 2nd (58th)
2018 3rd
2018 4th

Although moving Miller wasn't a necessity, NYR needed to fix the defense and gain well needed depth in the farm system. Nutivaara will fill in perfectly as a right handed, top 4 defender. Bittner has a fluid stride and can rip the puck. He models his game after Miller, which makes the loss a little sweeter. Rangers gain extra picks, including another 2nd rounder after dropping out of the 1st round yet again.

With this deal done, Rangers have signed Pirri to a 2 year, $3M deal (AAV $1.5M per).


----------



## belair

Ummmmmm....

Nutivaara is left handed.


----------



## 5cotland

Joey Bones said:


> J.T. Miller
> 
> 
> 
> Markus Nutivaara
> Paul Bittner
> 2017 2nd (58th)
> 2018 3rd
> 2018 4th
> 
> Although moving Miller wasn't a necessity, NYR needed to fix the defense and gain well needed depth in the farm system. Nutivaara will fill in perfectly as a right handed, top 4 defender. Bittner has a fluid stride and can rip the puck. He models his game after Miller, which makes the loss a little sweeter. Rangers gain extra picks, including another 2nd rounder after dropping out of the 1st round yet again.
> 
> With this deal done, Rangers have signed Pirri to a 2 year, $3M deal (AAV $1.5M per).




 Confirmed


----------



## Joey Bones

*LINEUP*

C. Kreider ($4.625M) - D. Stepan ($6.5M) - M. Zuccarello ($4.5M)
R. Nash ($7.8M *NTC/NMC*) - M. Zibanejad ($5M) - P. Buchnevich ($925K)
M. Puempel ($900K) - K. Hayes ($2.6M) - B. Pirri ($1.5M)
J. Vesey ($925K) - O. Lindberg ($875K) - J. Fast ($2M)
Ex: M. Hrivik ($800K)

R. McDonagh ($4.7M *Mod. NTC*) - A. Clendening ($1.25M)
N. Holden ($1.65M) - M. Nutivaara ($817.5K)
B. Skjei ($925k) - K. Klein ($2.9M)
Ex: X. Ouellet ($1.2M)

H. Lundqvist ($8.5M *NMC*)
A. Raanta ($1M)


*PROSPECTS*
R. Gropp ($803.3K)
R. Kovacs ($803.3K)
A. Tambellini ($803.3K)
A. Chapie ($800K)
P. Bittner ($778.3K)
C. Nieves ($755K)
S. Fogarty ($750K)
M. Stromwall ($742.5K)
N. Jensen ($900K)
R. Hintz (UNSIGNED PROSPECT)
B. Morrison (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Gettinger (UNSIGNED PICK)
G. Fontaine (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Ronning (UNSIGNED PICK)

J. Gilmour ($742.5K)
S. Zborovskiy ($734,167)
R. Graves ($656.6K)
M. Paliotta ($800K)
T. Nanne (UNSIGNED PICK)
S. Day (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Reunanen (UNSIGNED PICK)

M. Skapski ($750K)
A. Huska (UNSIGNED PICK)
I. Shesterkin (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Wall (UNSIGNED PICK)

*OTHER PLAYERS*
C. Brown ($RFA)
T. Glass ($UFA)
J. Fontaine ($UFA)

T. Donnay ($RFA)
T. Hughes ($RFA)
S. Kampfer ($UFA)
M. Bodie ($UFA)
C. Summers ($700K)

M. Hellberg ($650K)

*Current Cap: $75M
Current Cap Hit: $61.8925M
Current Cap Space: $13.1075M
SPC's: 38/50*

*SIGNINGS*
M. Zibanejad - 6 years, $30M (AAV $5M per)
O. Lindberg - 2 years, $1.75M (AAV $875K per)
J. Fast - 3 years, $6M (AAV $2M per)
B. Pirri - 2 years, $3M (AAV $1.5M per)
M. Puempel - 2 years, $1.8M (AAV $900K per)
N. Jensen - 2 years, $1.8M (AAV $900K per)
M. Hrivik - 1 year, $800K (AAV $800K per)

A. Clendening - 4 years, $5M (AAV $1.25M per)
M. Paliotta - 2 years, $1.6M (AAV $800K per)
C. Summers - 2 years, $1.4M (AAV $700K per)

M. Skapski - 1 year, $750K (AAV $750K per)
M. Hellberg - 1 year, $650K (AAV $650K per)

*2017 DRAFT SLOTS*
2nd (35th)
2nd (58th)
3rd (86th)
4th (105th)
4th (114th)
5th (148th)
6th (169th)
7th (188th)
7th (210th)

Will listen to offers on just about anyone. PM if interested.​


----------



## Joey Bones

belair said:


> Ummmmmm....
> 
> Nutivaara is left handed.




...... I'm gonna cry . Don't normally screw that up.....


----------



## McMozesmadness

We have a blockbuster trade to announce!!!

TO:
 

*Ondrej Palat
Tyler Johnson
Matt Spencer
40th Overall*


TO:


*Jordan Eberle
Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
Mitchell Moroz*


----------



## MrClutch86

McMozesmadness said:


> We have a blockbuster trade to announce!!!
> 
> TO:
> 
> 
> *Ondrej Palat
> Tyler Johnson
> Matt Spencer
> 40th Overall*
> 
> 
> TO:
> 
> 
> *Jordan Eberle
> Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
> Mitchell Moroz*




 confirm
Might have lost on value but need a shake up


----------



## McMozesmadness

Edmonton has another trade to announce.

TO:
 

*Oliver Bjorkstrand*


TO:


*53rd Overall
208th Overall*


----------



## uncleben

boltsfan9186 said:


> confirm
> Might have lost on value but need a shake up




(I think Edmonton lost value )


----------



## 5cotland

boltsfan9186 said:


> confirm
> Might have lost on value but need a shake up




DAMMMMNN!! 

Epic for Oilers


----------



## 5cotland

McMozesmadness said:


> Edmonton has another trade to announce.
> 
> TO:
> 
> 
> *Oliver Bjorkstrand*
> 
> 
> TO:
> 
> 
> *53rd Overall
> 208th Overall*




 confirmed


----------



## MrClutch86

The Lightning have signed Nikita Gusev to an Entry Level Contract (3 yrs, .825M per)

 updated roster
Drouin ($4M) - Stamkos ($8.5M) - Kucherov ($4.766667M)
Gusev ($825,000) - Nugent-Hopkins ($6M) - Eberle ($6M)
Killorn ($4.5M) - Point ($686,667) - Namestnikov ($1.9375M)
Paquette ($812,500) - Boyle ($2.25) - Boll (900,000)
Yakupov (RFA)


Hedman ($7.875M) - Stralman ($4.5M)
Garrison ($4.6M) - Green ($4.5-1.5M retained)
Koekkoek ($1.2M) - Hickey ($2.2M)
Shattenkirk (UFA)

Vasilevski ($3.5)
Nilsson ($1M)

Cap 75,000,000
Spent $70,553,334	
Cap Space = $4,446,666

Nesterov chosen in expansion

Ideal roster:
Drouin - Stamkos - Kucherov
Gusev - RNH - Eberle
Killorn - Point - (Trade)
Paquette - Boyle - Boll

Hedman - Stralman
Garrison - Green
Koekkoek - Hickey


Edit: Namestnikov, Shattenkirk's rights available


----------



## McMozesmadness

uncleben85 said:


> (I think Edmonton lost value )






5cotland said:


> DAMMMMNN!!
> 
> Epic for Oilers




HFBoards, always in agreement. 

I like the deal for me because I save money and get more term and I think Palat and Johnson will fit my team better. I also add two nice pieces to my nearly drained prospect pool. 

Giving up Eberle wasn't all that hard, but giving up Nuge is very painful.


----------



## 5cotland

McMozesmadness said:


> HFBoards, always in agreement.
> 
> I like the deal for me because I save money and get more term and I think Palat and Johnson will fit my team better. I also add two nice pieces to my nearly drained prospect pool.
> 
> Giving up Eberle wasn't all that hard, but giving up Nuge is very painful.




You have gained 2 play off beasts


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 27th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from JYP of the Finnish Liiga...*

*Urho Vaakanainen - Defenseman*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




*

*Next Pick at 28th Overall is they New Jersey Devils *

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## 5cotland

*Updated Roster*



*Current Roster & Cap Hit*
















*RFA Signings*
Alexander Wennberg - $2.5m - 4 Years
Markus Hannikainen - $850K - 2 Years
Josh Anderson - $1.5m - 3 Years
Lukas Sedlak - $850k - 2 Years
Scott Harrington - $700k - 2 Years
Joonas Korpisolo - $850k 2 Years
Daniel Zaar - $700k 3 Years
Anton Forsberg - $700k - 2 Years
Alex Broadhurst - $650k - 3 Years
TJ Rynan - $750k - 3years
Oleg Yevenko - $650K - 2 Years

*UFA Signings*
Sam Gagner - $2m - 3 Years
Jaime Sifers - $650k - 2 Years
Ryan Stanton - $650k - 2 Years


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 28th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Kelowna Rockets of the WHL...

*RW - Kole Lind!*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL

PMing next.​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Zemgus26 said:


> *2017 Picks*
> 
> 1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
> 1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
> 1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL
> 
> PMing next.​




Very nice pick. 

That is a really good first round from the Devils.


----------



## McMozesmadness

*UPDATED*




*OILERS:*
Patrick Maroon (1,500,000) - Connor McDavid (925,000) - Tyler Johnson (4,500,000)
Ondrej Palat (4,800,000) - Leon Draisaitl (6,200,000) - Jesse Puljujarvi (925,000)
Milan Lucic (6,000,000) - Drake Caggiula (925,000) - Jannik Hansen (2,500,000)
Jujhar Khaira (874,125) - Mark Letestu (1,800,00) - Zack Kassian (2,000,000)
Iiro Pakarinen (700,000) - Tyler Pitlick (1,000,000) 

Oscar Klefbom (4,167,000) - Adam Larsson (4,166,667)
Andrej Sekera (5,500,000) - Kris Russell (3,500,000)
Darnell Nurse (863,333) - Matt Benning (925,000)
Jordan Oesterle (650,000)

Cam Talbot (4,166,667)
Antti Niemi (4,500,000)

Buried: Mark Fayne (-2,675,000)

*TOTAL CAP:* 65,761,000


*CONDORS:*
Andreas Johnsson - Anton Lander - Oliver Bjorkstrand
Patrick Russell - Bogdan Yakimov - Anton Slepyshev
Joey LaLeggia - Kyle Platzer - Taylor Beck
Braden Christoffer - Greg Chase

Caleb Jones - Mark Fayne
William Lagesson - Matt Spencer
Ziat Paigin - Ethan Bear
Ben Betker

Laurent Brossoit
Nick Ellis


*NON PRO PROSPECTS:*
- Michael Rasmussen
- Tyler Benson
- Tyler Vesel
- Aapeli Rasanen
- Filip Berglund
- John Marino
- Dylan Wells
- Matt Cairns
- Graham McPhee
- Aidan Muir
- Miroslav Svoboda
- Vincent Desharnais


*2017 PICKS*
- 16th Overall - Michael Rasmussen - C - Tri-City - WHL
- 40th Overall
- 138th Overall
- 146th Overall
- 177th Overall


----------



## TT1

Montreal is happy to select *Isaac Ratcliffe*!






PM'ing next GM

_________________

1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60):
2 (62):
3 (74 from NJ):
3 (83 from Sens):
3 (91):
4 (103 from Detroit):
4 (122):
5 (153):
6 (176 from Sens): 
6 (184):
7 (207 from Sens):


----------



## uncleben

uncleben85 said:


> *Florida Panthers*
> 
> *Forwards*
> [table="head;width=700]LW|C|RW
> Jonathan Huberdeau (23, LW, _5.9_)|Aleksander Barkov (21, C, _5.9_)|Reilly Smith (25, RW, _5.0_)
> Jussi Jokinen (33, LW, _4.0_)|Vincent Trocheck (23, C, _4.75_)|Andrew Shaw (25, RW, _3.9_)
> Jon Marchessault (26, LW, _0.75_)|Nick Bjugstad (24, C, _4.1_)|Jaromir Jagr (44, RW, _3_)
> |Derek MacKenzie (35, C, _1.3_)|Colton Sceviour (27, RW, _0.95_)
> |Jared McCann* (20, C, _0.894167_)|
> |Greg McKegg (24, C, _0.735_)
> ||
> Kyle Rau* (24, LW, _0.874125_)|Jayce Hawryluk* (21, C, _0.925_)|Denis Malgin* (20, RW, _0.69_)
> |Juho Lammikko* (20, C, _0.7175_)|
> |Michael Sgarbossa (24, C, _0.71_)|
> [/table]
> 
> 
> 
> *Defence*
> [table="head;width=700]LD|RD
> Keith Yandle (30, LD, _6.35_)|Aaron Ekblad (20, RD, _7.5_)
> Jack Johnson (30, LD, _3.26785725_|Jason Demers (28, RD, _4.5_)
> Mark Pysyk (25, LD, _3.0238_)|Roman Polak (30, RD, _1.5_)
> Michael Matheson* (22, LD, _0.925_)|
> |
> Ian McCoshen* (21, LD, _0.925_)|Linus Hultstrom* (24, RD, _0.7925_)
> Michael Downing* (21, LD, _0.82_)|Thomas Schemitsch* (20, RD, _0.7175_)
> |Josh Brown* (23, RD, _0.658333_)
> [/table]
> 
> 
> *Goalies*
> [table="head;width=700]G|G
> Roberto Luongo (37, G, _4.533333_)|James Reimer (28, G, _3.4_)
> |
> Samuel Montembeault* (20, G, _0.725833_)|
> [/table]​
> 
> UFA
> Shawn Thornton (39, RW, _0.6_), Shane Harper (27, RW, _0.65_), Paul Thompson (28, RW, _0.575_)
> ...
> Jakub Kindl (29, LD, _2.04_), Brent Regner (27, RD, _0.6_)
> ...
> Mike McKenna (33, G, _0.575_)
> 
> RFA
> Dryden Hunt* (21, LW, _0.809167_), Steven Hodges (22, LW, _0.685_), Tim Bozon (22, LW, _0.6375_), Chase Balisy* (24, RW, _0.635_), Brody Sutter (25, C, _0.6_)
> ...
> Dylan McIlrath (24, RD, _0.8_), Viktor Loov (24, LD, _0.6925_)
> ...
> Sam Brittain (24, G, _0.75_), Colin Stevens* (23, G, _0.71_), Garret Sparks (23, G, _0.575_)
> 
> Unsigned
> Henrik Borgstrom (19, C, '16), Adam Mascherin (18, LW, '16), Jon Ang (18, C, '16), Maxim Mamin (22, LW, '16), Karch Bachman (19, LW, '15), Chris Wilkie (20, RW, '15), Ryan Collins (20, RD, '14 CBJ), Joe Wegwerth (20, LW, '14), Miguel Fidler (20, LW, '14), Matt Buckles (21, C, '13), Yaroslav Kosov (23, LW, '11)
> ...
> Linus Nassen (18, LD, '16), Riley Stillman (18, LD, '16), Benjamin Finkelstein (19, RD, '16)
> ...
> Ryan Bednard (19, G, '15), Hugo Fagerblom (21, G, '14), Evan Cowley (21, G, '13)
> 
> *Projected 2017-18 Cap Hit: 72.86915725*
> *Projected 2017-18 Cap Space: 2.13084275*
> 
> *Expansion Protection List:* (7/3/1)
> Barkov (F), Trocheck (F), Bjugstad (F), Huberdeau (F), Smith (F), Marchessault (F), Shaw (F), Yandle (D), Ekblad (D), Pysyk (D), Luongo (G)
> * Represents a player exempt from the expansion draft.
> *Claimed: Alex Petrovic, D*
> 
> 
> *Draft Picks:*
> *2017:*
> 2nd(43) - D, Pierre-Olivier Joseph
> 3rd(64; via ARI)
> 5th(136)
> 6th(171; via TOR)
> 7th(200; via MTL, VAN)
> *2018:*
> 1st
> 1st (via CBJ)
> 2nd (via ARI)
> 5th
> 6th
> *2019:*
> 1st
> 2nd
> 3rd
> 4th
> 5th
> 6th
> 7th​
> 
> *Trade Needs:*
> Retooling; looking for scoring depth.
> 
> *Signings:*
> Roman Polak - 2 yr, 1.5 per
> Mark Pysyk - 3 yr, 3.0238 per
> Jaromir Jagr - 1 yr, 3 per
> Michael Sgarbossa - 2 yr, 0.71 per
> Greg McKegg - 1 yr, 0.735 per
> Kyle Rau - 2 yr, 0.874125 per
> 
> *Trades:*
> To Florida: Roman Polak
> To Toronto: Reto Berra
> 
> To Florida: Andrew Shaw, 200th Overall
> To Montreal: Graham Black, 74th Overall
> 
> To Florida: Jack Johnson (25% Retained), Ryan Collins, 2018 1st
> To Columbus: Patrick Shea, 12th Overall, 2018 3rd
> 
> To Florida: Viktor Loov, Garret Sparks, 171st Overall
> To Toronto: MacKenzie Weegar, 183rd Overall




Updated


----------



## MrClutch86

Valterri Filppula
JT Brown


Thomas Hickey
Jared Boll


----------



## MrClutch86

Coburn can be had for a 2nd
Sustr can be had for a prospect with size
Namestnikov for a gritty 3rd line RW or a prospect


----------



## FinPanda

The Minnesota Wild are proud to select Alexei Lipanov.

pm'ed next


----------



## SabresSociety

boltsfan9186 said:


> Valterri Filppula
> JT Brown
> 
> 
> Thomas Hickey
> Jared Boll




Confirm still looking to make moves


----------



## hi

select

*Shane Bowers, C, Waterloo (USHL)*


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Hamilton Bulldogs......Matthew Strome


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Kootenay Ice........Cale Fleury






PMing next


----------



## BTrotts19

With the 34th selection in the 2017 NHL draft, the  select *Henri Jokiharju*, D, Portland (WHL)









5 OA- Gabe Vilardi, RC
34 OA- Henri Jokiharju, RHD

The New York Rangers are on the clock (GM is PM'ed)


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 35th overall selection, the New York Rangers select from Frolunda of the SHL, defenseman Filip Westerlund.







2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund

Next GM PM'd


----------



## McMozesmadness

Hey Risto make sure to change pick 40 from Tampa to Edmonton.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 36th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Sport in Finland...

*Robin Salo*






*1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
2 (36): Robin Salo, D, 6' 1", 187 lbs, Sport (Finland)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jets select Marcus Davidsson via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Zaddy

With the 38th overall pick the Dallas Stars are proud to select...

...the first goalie off the board and our future starter, from Boston University...

*Jake Oettinger!*






PM sent.​


----------



## McMozesmadness

God damn it, I was hoping to pick tonight.


----------



## MackAttack26

Zaddy Zads said:


> With the 38th overall pick the Dallas Stars are proud to select...
> 
> ...the first goalie off the board and our future starter, from Boston University...
> 
> *Jake Oettinger!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent.​




Damn it, was hoping to snag him here!

Pick coming momentarily.


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 39th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Windsor Spitfires of the OHL...

*G - Michael DiPietro!*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL
2(39): Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor Spitfires, OHL

PMing next.​


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 40th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select from the Spokane Chiefs of he WHL:


*Jaret Anderson-Dolan*








*Edmonton Oilers 2017 Draft:*
(16) - *Michael Rasmussen* - C - Tri-City - WHL
(40) - *Jaret Anderson-Dolan* - C - Spokane - WHL



​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Can someone please PM the next GM for me.


----------



## Ermo20

McMozesmadness said:


> Can someone please PM the next GM for me.




Done.


----------



## hoc123

Detroit Red Wings select Robert Thomas.

PM'ing next GM


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

**TRADE Horn sounds**


rights to Kevin Shattenkirk
Nail Yakupov
Ivan Barbashev
Vincent Dunn


Ben Bishop
Brayden Coburn
Jake Dotchin
2nd 2017 (46th overall)


----------



## MrClutch86

Pondcake said:


> **TRADE Horn sounds**
> 
> 
> rights to Kevin Shattenkirk
> Nail Yakupov
> Ivan Barbashev
> Vincent Dunn
> 
> 
> Ben Bishop
> Brayden Coburn
> Jake Dotchin
> 2nd 2017 (46th overall)




 confirm this deal


----------



## landy92mack29

trade Matthew Strome to  to complete the Strome family for Christian Fischer, Laurent Dauphin and picks 65+72+95+126


----------



## MrClutch86

are basically done
Need a cheap backup goaltender. PM me if you have one.
Still looking to trade Namestnikov OR Point
Looking to acquire a 3rd line RW
Shattenkirk's rights can be available but I do have cap room to sign him, so it isn't a need.


----------



## MasterMatt25

landy92mack29 said:


> trade Matthew Strome to  to complete the Strome family for Christian Fischer, Laurent Dauphin and picks 65+72+95+126




Confirmed. Arizona is delighted to acquire Matthew Strome and unite him with Ryan and Dylan. It was a but costly but Arizona believes that we've come on top for this exchange


----------



## MackAttack26

landy92mack29 said:


> trade Matthew Strome to  to complete the Strome family for Christian Fischer, Laurent Dauphin and picks 65+72+95+126




Sweet deal for Colorado.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:


To 

Rights to Anders Nilsson


To 

Rights to Jeremy Morin
102nd Overall


----------



## MrClutch86

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Rights to Anders Nilsson
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Rights to Jeremy Morin
> 102nd Overall




 confirm 


Want to pick up another mid-round pick. Sustr available for one.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ristoreilly said:


> Signing
> 
> Jeremy Morin - 1 year, $600K
> 
> 
> Pending UFA
> 
> Brian Gionta
> 
> #9 Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - *#15 Jack Eichel ($925,000)* - *#23 Sam Reinhart ($894,167)*
> #48 William Carrier ($689,167) - *#90 Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000)* - *#21 Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)*
> #82 Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - #28 Zemgus Girgensons ($1,500,000) - #95 Justin Bailey ($670,000)
> #26 Matt Moulson ($5,000,000) - #22 Johan Larsson ($1,250,000) - #73 Nicholas Baptiste ($710,000)
> #44 Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) - #33 Jeremy Morin ($600,000)
> 
> *#24 Alexander Edler ($5,000,000)* - *#55 Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)*
> #77 Dmitry Kulikov ($5,250,000) - #27 Stephen Johns ($725,000)
> #29 Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - #6 Chris Wideman ($800,000)
> #4 Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)
> 
> #40 Robin Lehner ($3,000,000)
> #35 Linus Ullmark ($950,000)
> 
> 
> Total Cap Hit: $61,138,334
> 
> Rochester Americans
> 
> Alex Nylander - Cal O'Reilly - Cole Schneider
> Evan Rodrigues - Rasmus Asplund - Eric Cornel
> Dan Catenacci - Filip Chlapik - Vaclav Karabacek
> Jean Dupuy - Sean Malone - Victor Olofsson
> Gustav Possler, Vasily Glotov
> 
> Justin Falk - Taylor Fedun
> Brendan Guhle - Casey Nelson
> Brycen Martin - Anthony Florentino
> Devante Stephens
> 
> Cal Petersen - Jason Kasdorf
> 
> 
> Top Prospects
> 
> *Alex Nylander
> Casey Mittelstadt
> Rasmus Asplund
> Brendan Guhle*
> Filip Chlapik
> Will Borgen
> Cliff Pu
> *Cal Petersen*
> William Lockwood
> Casey Fitzgerald
> 
> Trades (In)
> Alexander Edler
> William Lockwood
> Stephen Johns
> Chris Wideman
> Filip Chlapik
> Jeremy Morin
> 2017 4th
> 2018 5th
> 2018 6th
> 
> Trades (Out)
> Zach Bogosian
> Hudson Fasching
> Giorgio Estephan
> Rights to Anders Nilsson
> Rights to Cody Franson
> 2017 3rd
> 2017 6th
> 2018 4th
> 2018 7th
> 2019 5th
> 
> Bold are untouchable. Looking for a young top-6 LW. Looking to move Johan Larsson.



Updated


----------



## dathockeydoe

landy92mack29 said:


> trade Matthew Strome to  to complete the Strome family for Christian Fischer, Laurent Dauphin and picks 65+72+95+126




uhhhhh..... 
uhhhh..... uhhhh....


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

dathockeydoe said:


> uhhhhh.....
> uhhhh..... uhhhh....




Arizona REALLY wanted to unite the Stromes.


----------



## 5cotland

Looking for a Top 4 RHD and LW. 

Also looking to trade Hartnell


----------



## Sundinisagod

​


With the 42nd overall pick of the 2017 NHL entry draft, the LA Kings are proud to select, from the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL, C/RW *Stelio Mattheos*








PM'ing next team.


----------



## Jetabre

dathockeydoe said:


> uhhhhh.....
> uhhhh..... uhhhh....




I don't even.


----------



## Rare Jewel

There's been some odd and interesting trades so far, but at least you can argue value on both sides for pretty much all of them. 

That one though...


----------



## belair

San Jose Sharks have signed first overall selection Nolan Patrick to an entry-level contract. Additionally, they've re-signed F Joe Thornton to a 3 year contract extension valued at $18 million. Also F Joonas Donskoi has signed a 2 year $3.5 million contract extension.

Newly acquired F Valeri Nichushkin will play the final year of his contract with CSKA Moskow in the KHL. Early talks suggest he's looking forward to joining his new team in 2018.



> *CURRENT DEPTH CHART*
> 
> Tomas Hertl ($3.000m) - Joe Thornton ($6.000m) - *Nolan Patrick* ($0.925m)
> Kevin Labanc ($0.718m) - Logan Couture ($6.000m) - Joe Pavelski ($6.000m)
> Mikkel Boedker ($4.000m) - Chris Tierney (RFA) - Joonas Donskoi ($1.750m)
> *Nick Paul* ($0.670m) - Cody Eakin ($3.850m) - Tommy Wingels (RFA)
> *Valeri Nichushkin* (RFA)
> 
> *Mark Methot* ($4.900m) - Brent Burns ($8.000m)
> Paul Martin ($4.850m) - Justin Braun ($3.800m)
> Brenden Dillon ($4.270m) - Dylan Demelo ($0.650m)
> David Schlemko ($2.100m)
> 
> Martin Jones ($3.000m)
> Aaron Dell ($0.625m)
> 
> *TOTAL SALARY $65.108m*
> not including bonuses




*TRADES*

D Marc Eduoard Vlasic and F Timo Meier to Dallas Stars for F *Cody Eakin*, F *Valeri Nichushkin* and 1st overall pick in 2017 Draft.
F Joel Ward and F Noah Rod to Ottawa Senators for D *Marc Methot* and F *Nick Paul*.

*NOTABLE PROSPECTS*

F Nicolay Goldobin
LD Mirco Mueller
C Danny O'Regan
RD Jeremy Roy
F Nick Paul
F Dylan Gambrell
F Rourke Chartier
F Noah Gregor
RD Tim Heed
F Ryan Carpenter
F Marcus Sorenson


*2017 PICKS*

1ST (1) C/RW *Nolan Patrick*, Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL
1ST (23) *LHD Erik Brannstrom*, HV71, SHL
3RD (85)
4TH (116)
5TH (147)
6TH (157)
6TH (178)
7TH (209)
7TH (211)

*NOTES*

Rights to F Patrick Marleau available for a late pick this year and conditional in 2018.

Brendan Dillon available to a team looking for grit on defense. Asking price is a couple mid-round draft picks.

Sharks seeking a young offensive-minded defenseman and cheap, gritty wingers. Roster players and prospects are available to be discussed.


----------



## uncleben

With the 43rd overall pick of the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Florida Panters are proud to select, from the Charlottetown Islanders of the QMJHL, D *Pierre-Olivier Joseph*!​




Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht., Wt.|Notes
2 (43)|Pierre-Olivier Joseph|D|Charlottetown Islanders|6'0", 161
3 (64)|||||via ARI
5 (136)
6 (171)|||||via TOR
7 (200)|||||via MTL, VAN



44, Carolina (Patmac40) has been PMd


----------



## dathockeydoe

*Trade.*


Andej Sustr


Hunter Smith


----------



## MrClutch86

dathockeydoe said:


> *Trade.*
> 
> 
> Andej Sustr
> 
> 
> Hunter Smith




 confirm


We also resign Brian Boyle to a 2 year, 4.5 million dollar contract, and Anders Nilsson to a 2 year, 2 million dollar contract.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 44th overall pick, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Ostap Safin.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|13|Cody Glass|
C/R​
|
6'2"​
|
180 lbs​
|
4-1-1999​
|Portland (WHL)
*2*
|44|Ostap Safin|
LW/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
2-11-99​
|HC Sparta Praha (CZE Jr)
*2*
|55||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|75||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|106||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|144||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|168||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## FlamerForLife

With the 45th pick the  select Jason Robertson from Kingston of the OHL.
PM'ing next


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take Regina Pats winger; *Nick Henry*






​
Pming next guy


----------



## 5cotland

Any decent RHDs available or LW


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs select from Sault Ste. Marie *Conor Timmins*







PMing next.
​


----------



## TT1

landy92mack29 said:


> trade Matthew Strome to  to complete the Strome family for Christian Fischer, Laurent Dauphin and picks 65+72+95+126




So Colorado got Fischer/Dauphin/65/72/95/126 for Matt Strome..? 

Fischer alone is worth more than Strome.



Rare Jewel said:


> Toronto Maple Leafs select from Sault Ste. Marie *Conor Timmins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMing next.
> ​




Another great pick, Heiskanen and Timmins are 2 of my favorite dmen in this years draft.


----------



## Rare Jewel

TT1 said:


> Another great pick, Heiskanen and Timmins are 2 of my favorite dmen in this years draft.




Cheers.

Defence is the need.


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 48th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from the Ottawa 67's of the OHL...*

*Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski - Centre*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




*

*Next Pick at 49th Overall is the Nashville Predators *

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## dathockeydoe

looking to grab a pick in the next 10. 

Open to suggestions. Pm me.


----------



## uncleben

Rare Jewel said:


> Toronto Maple Leafs select from Sault Ste. Marie *Conor Timmins*
> ​




Damnit. Went down to the last second, Timmins/Joseph, Joseph/Timmins

Good pick.


----------



## heusy_79

Anaheim is willing to move prospect F Julius Nattinen for the best NHL - ready goalie offered by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## uncleben

heusy_79 said:


> Anaheim is willing to move prospect F Julius Nattinen for the best NHL - ready goalie offered by tomorrow afternoon.




Garret Sparks!


It may not be a good offer, but as long as no one else bids, it's the best offer


----------



## King Weber

_The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Acadie-Bathurst Titan of the QMJHL, Antoine Morand (C)_



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Select Grant Mismash


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

New Jersey selects Alex Formenton via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## heusy_79

*With our first pick #52 overall, the Anaheim Ducks are pleased to select, from HPK U20 (JrA SM-liiga), 

G Ukko - Pekka Luukkonen*






*2-52 - G - 6'4 190 L - Ukko Pekka Luukkonen - HPK U20 (Jr.A SM-liiga)*


PM sent


I have received some solid goalie offers for Nattinen, with one clear front runner at the moment (sorry uncleben - it isn't Sparks). I'll continue to take offers for the next couple hours before I look to finalize a deal. Remember I'm looking for an NHL ready backup, preferably with at least some NHL experience.


----------



## belair

Looking to trade into the late 2nd/early 3rd round. Willing to swap some picks/prospects. PM your ideas.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

looking to add some RW depth at the AHL level. 

(I'm in too deep.)


----------



## 5cotland

Will post pick within next half hour but Looking to trade for top 4 RHD


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 53rd selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from BrynÃ¤s IF of the SHL...*

*Jesper Boqvist - Centre*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




*

*Next Pick at 49th Overall is the New Jersey Devils *

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

NJ selects Jonah Gadjovich via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 55th overall pick, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Artyom Minulin.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|13|Cody Glass|
C/R​
|
6'2"​
|
180 lbs​
|
4-1-1999​
|Portland (WHL)
*2*
|44|Ostap Safin|
LW/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
2-11-99​
|HC Sparta Praha (CZE Jr)
*2*
|55|Artyom Minulin|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
10-1-98​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*3*
|75||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|106||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|144||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|168||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## TT1

Awwwwwwwww, all my favorite dmen are getting picked


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks have acquired picks 85, 116, 209, and 211 from the San Jose Sharks for picks 56 and 158.


----------



## TT1

If anyone wants pick *#74* i'd be willing to trade down, lemme know.


----------



## heusy_79

To  - G Joonas Korpisalo, CBJ 2018 3rd

To  - F Julius Nattinen, ANA 2018 4th


The Ducks are very happy to have replenished their goalie pipeline behind John Gibson. Korpisalo will take on the back up job. Appleby will push for the AHL starting gig, and Luukkonen will return to Finland, hopefully to see time in the SM-liiga and at the WJC.


----------



## 5cotland

heusy_79 said:


> To  - G Joonas Korpisalo, CBJ 2018 3rd
> 
> To  - F Julius Nattinen, ANA 2018 4th
> 
> 
> The Ducks are very happy to have replenished their goalie pipeline behind John Gibson. Korpisalo will take on the back up job. Appleby will push for the AHL starting gig, and Luukkonen will return to Finland, hopefully to see time in the SM-liiga and at the WJC.




 Confirmed


----------



## belair

With the 56th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from the University of Michigan,







*RHD Luke Martin*




*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*
1 
|
1 
|
C/RW​
|
*Nolan Patrick*
|
6'3, 198, R
|
Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL
1 | 23 | LHD​ | *Erik Brannstrom* | 5'10, 179, L | HV71, SHL​
2 
|
56 
|
RHD​
|
*Luke Martin*
|
6'2, 201, R
|
Michigan Wolverines, NCAA

5 | 147 | | | | 
6 | 157 | | | | 
6 | 158 | | | |
6 | 178 | | | | 


Next GM PM'd​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

^ In the future please confirm the trade first.


----------



## belair

Teemu said:


> The Chicago Blackhawks have acquired picks 85, 116, 209, and 211 from the San Jose Sharks for picks 56 and 158.




Confirm.


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 57th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Prince Albert of the WHL, goalie Ian Scott!





 Draft Selections
R1-P26: Kailer Yamamoto (LW, Spokane Chiefs, WHL)
R1-P57: Ian Scott (G, Prince Albert Raiders, WHL)

Losing Matt Murray to the expansion draft was tough, and something we could have easily prevented. But there is still time before MAF declines and his contract expires, so spending a pick on a potential future starter is something that probably needs to be done.

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 58th pick, the New York Rangers select from the USNTDP of the USHL, center Scott Reedy.







2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund
2 (58) C: Scott Reedy

Next GM PM'd


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 59th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Ottawa 67's of the OHL...

*LD- Noel Hoefenmayer!*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL
2(39): Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor Spitfires, OHL
2(51): Alex Formenton, LW/RW, London Knights, OHL
2(54): Jonah Gadjovich, LW, Owen Sound Attack, OHL
2(59): Noel Hoefenmayer, LD, Ottawa 67's, OHL

PMing next.​


----------



## TT1

:

Montreal selects *Mason Shaw*!






*Draft Picks:*

1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60): *Mason Shaw*
2 (62):
3 (74 from NJ):
3 (83 from Sens):
3 (91):
4 (103 from Detroit):
4 (122):
5 (153):
6 (176 from Sens): 
6 (184):
7 (207 from Sens):

pming next gm


----------



## Patmac40

TT1 said:


> :
> 
> Montreal selects *Robin Salo*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Draft Picks:*
> 
> 1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
> 2 (60): *Robin Salo*
> 2 (62):
> 3 (74 from NJ):
> 3 (83 from Sens):
> 3 (91):
> 4 (103 from Detroit):
> 4 (122):
> 5 (153):
> 6 (176 from Sens):
> 6 (184):
> 7 (207 from Sens):
> 
> pming next gm




He went 36th


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 61st Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Sault Ste Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Morgan Frost*






*1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
2 (36): Robin Salo, D, 6' 1", 187 lbs, Sport (Finland)
2 (61): Morgan Frost, C, 5' 11", 170 lbs, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## TT1

:

Montreal selects *Markus Phillips*!






*Draft Picks:*

1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60): *Mason Shaw*
2 (62): *Markus Phillips*
3 (74 from NJ):
3 (83 from Sens):
3 (91):
4 (103 from Detroit):
4 (122):
5 (153):
6 (176 from Sens): 
6 (184):
7 (207 from Sens):

pming next gm


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 63rd overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Hamilton Bulldogs of the OHL...

*C/RW - MacKenzie Entwistle*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL
2(39): Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor Spitfires, OHL
2(51): Alex Formenton, LW/RW, London Knights, OHL
2(54): Jonah Gadjovich, LW, Owen Sound Attack, OHL
2(59): Noel Hoefenmayer, LD, Ottawa 67's, OHL
3(63): MacKenzie Entwistle, C/RW, Hamilton Bulldogs, OHL

PMing next.​


----------



## MackAttack26

also looking to acquire another 3rd/4th round pick or 2. PM me if you have some available.


----------



## heusy_79

Anaheim is looking to swap a young depth winger in exchange for an affordable, gritty 4C who can win draws. Noeson, Shaw, Wagner, Kerdiles are some available pieces.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Zemgus26 said:


> With the 63rd overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Hamilton Bulldogs of the OHL...
> 
> *C/RW - MacKenzie Entwistle*​




Saw your post on the prospects game GDT and thought "He's gone with his next pick".


----------



## Paneerboy

The rest of my picks this draft are available for prospects.


----------



## MackAttack26

Rare Jewel said:


> Saw your post on the prospects game GDT and thought "He's gone with his next pick".




I have him rated as an early 2nd, would have taken him much earlier if I didn't know he would drop at least this far like he does in every mock


----------



## uncleben

With the 64th overall pick of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panters are proud to select, from the Regina Pats of the WHL, C *Jake Leschyshyn*!​





Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht., Wt.|Notes
2 (43)|Pierre-Olivier Joseph|D|Charlottetown Islanders|6'0", 161
3 (64)|Jake Leschyshyn|C|Regina Pats|5'11, 181|via ARI
5 (136)
6 (171)|||||via TOR
7 (200)|||||via MTL, VAN





65, Colorado (landy92mack29) has been PMd


----------



## Rare Jewel

Trade.

To 

Kerby Rychel


To 

82nd overall


----------



## Paneerboy

Rare Jewel said:


> Trade.
> 
> To
> 
> Kerby Rychel
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 82nd overall




Confirmed


----------



## SabresSociety

****, my picks almost up but I have a deal in the works but wont know til tm


----------



## Zaddy

Zemgus26 said:


> also looking to acquire another 3rd/4th round pick or 2. PM me if you have some available.




Lol, you've had 8 picks to my single one and you want more? Greedy!


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Lethbridge Hurricanes......Stuart Skinner






PMing next


----------



## 5cotland

*TRADE*

 Trade - Julius Nattanen and Pavel Karnaukhov

 Trade - 77 OA, 139 OA and 170 OA


----------



## Paneerboy

Confirm ^


----------



## SabresSociety

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League, *ADAM RUZICKA*


Can someone please pm next up


----------



## 5cotland

ZGirgs28 said:


> The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League, Morgan Frost
> 
> 
> Can someone please pm next up




PM'd the next pick for you mate


----------



## SabresSociety

5cotland said:


> PM'd the next pick for you mate




Thank you


----------



## hi

ZGirgs28 said:


> The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League, Morgan Frost
> 
> 
> Can someone please pm next up




He was selected 61st overall


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

My picks have been re-selected twice now so it's nice to know I'm making good choices!


----------



## Patmac40

Ristoreilly said:


> My picks have been re-selected twice now so it's nice to know I'm making good choices!




Maybe you've just been reaching and no one expected them to be gone that early


----------



## SabresSociety

showjaxx said:


> He was selected 61st overall




i quick searched and it didnt show up, Ill repick in an hour


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Patmac40 said:


> Maybe you've just been reaching and no one expected them to be gone that early




Touche.


----------



## hoc123

The Red Wings select Jack Studnicka

PM'ing next GM


----------



## Paneerboy

trade: 

Picks 96, 108 and 201 

To the  for Jasper Bratt and Brandon Gignac 

And with that those are the remainder of my picks dealt. Thanks to Ristorielly for a killer mock draft (as always) and to everyone for making it smooth!


----------



## Jetabre

select *Lucas Elvenes* with the 68th pick.

Next GM PMed.


----------



## 5cotland

Jetabre said:


> select *Lucas Elvenes* with the 68th pick.
> 
> Next GM PMed.




Good pick


----------



## 5cotland

Any rhd or top 6 lw available?

Young-ish players preferably


----------



## SabresSociety

Hey guys I'll be back home in 10 mins, will pick then


----------



## SabresSociety

ZGirgs28 said:


> The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League, *ADAM RUZICKA*
> 
> 
> Can someone please pm next up




updated, selection to be made up is ADAM RUZICKA


----------



## 5cotland

ZGirgs28 said:


> updated, selection to be made up is ADAM RUZICKA




Another solid pick at this stage. Good job


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Looking at moving Tommy Vanneli/Morgan Ellis for s similar calibre RW spec.


----------



## 5cotland

Autopick?


----------



## Ermo20

5cotland said:


> Autopick?




Yeah it's been over four hours. Pretty sure Nate Schnarr is the autopick.

PMing Toronto.


----------



## MrClutch86

are shopping Brayden point for a young, cost-controlled RW because Namestnikov isn't generating the offers I'm looking for.

Shattenkirk is also OTB, I may keep him but that decision will likely come tonight.


----------



## MackAttack26

Paneerboy said:


> trade:
> 
> Picks 96, 108 and 201
> 
> To the  for Jasper Bratt and Brandon Gignac
> 
> And with that those are the remainder of my picks dealt. Thanks to Ristorielly for a killer mock draft (as always) and to everyone for making it smooth!




 confirm.

But since we are greedy, like some people have called us, also looking to pick up another 3rd rounder if possible to bridge the massive 33 pick difference between our 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs select from Baie-Comeau *D'Artagnan Joly*







PMing next.
​


----------



## 5cotland

*TRADE*

 Trade Scott Hartnell (25%), 2018 4th (Ana) and Scott Harrington

 Trade Michael Grabner


----------



## MrClutch86

select the Andrej Sustr baby giraffe replacement,
Eemile Rasanen, D, Kingston Frontenacs OHL.

edit: pming next.


----------



## SabresSociety

5cotland said:


> *TRADE*
> 
> Trade Scott Hartnell (25%), 2018 4th (Ana) and Scott Harrington
> 
> Trade Michael Grabner




Accept


----------



## McMozesmadness

Rare Jewel said:


> Toronto Maple Leafs select from Baie-Comeau *D'Artagnan Joly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMing next.
> ​




Who names their kid D'Artagnan?


----------



## TT1

McMozesmadness said:


> Who names their kid D'Artagnan?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> Who names their kid D'Artagnan?




I think it's a ****ing cool name.


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Moose Jaw Warriors.......Josh Brook






PMing next


----------



## Joey Bones

McMozesmadness said:


> Who names their kid D'Artagnan?




Thought I read somewhere that the whole Joly family saw a Shakespearean something (not sure if is was a play or if they read a book) but there was a character named D'Artagnon and they liked it and decided to go with that. 

I could've just given you some ******** right now . I'll try and find the source.


----------



## heusy_79

To  - RW Stefan Noeson


To  - C William Karlsson

The Ducks are pleased to reacquire Wild Bill, who will provide bottom six insurance at center.


----------



## SabresSociety

heusy_79 said:


> To  - RW Stefan Noeson
> 
> 
> To  - C William Karlsson
> 
> The Ducks are pleased to reacquire Wild Bill, who will provide bottom six insurance at center.




Was after Noesen at the Draft, ubtil deal was offered, happy to get him now


----------



## heusy_79

*Transactions*

Trades

- D Kevin Bieksa (1.5M retained) & ANA 2017 3rd to Detroit for DET 2018 6th

- D Sami Vatanen, C Antoine Vermette, ANA 2017 1st + 2nd to New Jersey for LW Taylor Hall, G Ken Appleby, NJ 2017 4th

- C Julius Nattinen, ANA 2018 4th to Columbus for G Joonas Korpisalo, CBJ 2018 3rd

- C Nate Thompson (UFA), ANA 2017 4th to Vegas for VGK 2017 6th + future considerations (Anaheim chooses Jared Boll to be selected in expansion draft)

- F Stefan Noeson to Vegas for C William Karlsson 

RFA Signings

- LW Joseph Cramarossa -> 1 year 800k
- RW Logan Shaw -> 1 year 700k
- RW Stefan Noeson -> 1 year 700k
- RW Emerson Etem non tendered, signs 1 year 2way deal worth 600k & 300k
- Minor league RFA's tendered and signed to 1 year deals -> Kerdiles, Sorenson, Boyle, Helgeson, Gortz


UFA's

F - Ryan Garbutt
D - Korbinian Holzer, Jeff Schultz, Nate Guenin
G - Jon Bernier, Jonas Enroth, Matt Hackett


Current Roster
*
Taylor Hall - Ryan Getzlaf - Rickard Rakell
(6M - 8.25M - 3.79M)
Andrew Cogliano - Ryan Kesler - Jakub Silfverberg
(3M - 6.75M - 3.75M)
Nick Ritchie - Sam Steel* - Corey Perry
(894k - 925k - 8.625M)
Joseph Cramarossa - William Karlsson - Ondrej Kase - Logan Shaw
(800k - 1M - 670k - 700k)

Cam Fowler - Josh Manson
(4M - 825k)
Hampus Lindholm - Shea Theodore
(5.21M - 894k)
Clayton Stoner - Jacob Larsson - Brandon Montour
(3.25M - 925k - 925k)

John Gibson -Joonas Korpisalo
(2.3M - 850k)

- Despres LTIR
- Bieksa retention (1.5M), Maroon retention (500k), Fistric buyout (450k)
- Total current cap hit = 66.783M*

I'm going to lock this is as my season opening roster for 2017-18 (*Steel will battle Terry, Kossila and Karlsson for the 3C role). The remaining cap space will be needed for next off season for raises to Fowler, Manson and Ritchie, but can be used for deadline rentals should a veteran top 4 D or top 9 F be required.


----------



## Sundinisagod

*Ivan Chekhovich* LW










pm'ing next team.


----------



## 5cotland

Sundinisagod said:


> *Ivan Chekhovich* LW
> 
> pm'ing next team.




MOTHER*****ING ***** C*CKSUCKING SON OF B.....................

...........................WOOOOOOSSSSSAAAAAAAHHH



Good Pick sir!



This guy will be a top 6 forward. Will fall because of his size but damn he will be good. Was hoping to steal him in this round. only had 4 more picks to wait


----------



## Sundinisagod

^ thanks. I was so close to taking him in the 2nd, didn't think he'd be here at this point.


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Jonas Rondbjerg*!






PM'ing next GM, i might not make it in time for pick #83, PM'ed risto my list tho.

*Draft Picks:*

1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60): *Mason Shaw*
2 (62): *Markus Phillips*
3 (74 from NJ): *Jonas Rondbjerg*
3 (83 from Sens):
3 (91):
4 (103 from Detroit):
4 (122):
5 (153):
6 (176 from Sens): 
6 (184):
7 (207 from Sens):


----------



## 5cotland

Sundinisagod said:


> ^ thanks. I was so close to taking him in the 2nd, didn't think he'd be here at this point.




Ye I was as well. I honestly thought I would pick him up with my next pick as was sure everyone would check players through the NHL rankings and as he is not top 50, my thoughts were no one would pick him until maybe mid 90s.

Solid pick mate, awesome choice


----------



## Patmac40

With the 75th overall pick, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Maxime Fortier.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|13|Cody Glass|
C/R​
|
6'2"​
|
180 lbs​
|
4-1-1999​
|Portland (WHL)
*2*
|44|Ostap Safin|
LW/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
2-11-99​
|HC Sparta Praha (CZE Jr)
*2*
|55|Artyom Minulin|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
10-1-98​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*3*
|75|Maxime Fortier|
RW/R​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
12-15-97​
|Halifax (QMJHL)
*4*
|106||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|144||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|168||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## MrClutch86

Kevin Shattenkirk UFA rights
Vladislav Namestnikov
Ross Colton
Jonathan Macleod


Anthony Mantha


Overpaid but to get the RW i need, young and cost controlled, I think it was worth it. This trade pretty much fills out my roster. 
I would also like to announce the signing of Nail Yakupov to a 1 year, 950K deal.


----------



## MrClutch86

]updated (and likely complete) roster
Drouin ($4M) - Stamkos ($8.5M) - Kucherov ($4.766667M)
Gusev ($825,000) - Nugent-Hopkins ($6M) - Eberle ($6M)
Killorn ($4.5M) - Point ($686,667) - Mantha ($863,333)
Paquette ($812,500) - Boyle ($2.25) - Boll ($900,000)
Yakupov ($950,000)

Hedman ($7.875M) - Stralman ($4.5M)
Garrison ($4.6M) - Green ($4.5-1.5M retained)
Koekkoek ($1.2M) - Hickey ($2.2M)

Vasilevski ($3.5)
Nilsson ($1M)

Cap 75,000,000
Spent $70,420,030	
Cap Space = $4,579,970


----------



## SabresSociety

boltsfan9186 said:


> Kevin Shattenkirk UFA rights
> Vladislav Namestnikov
> Ross Colton
> Jonathan Macleod
> 
> 
> Anthony Mantha
> 
> 
> Overpaid but to get the RW i need, young and cost controlled, I think it was worth it. This trade pretty much fills out my roster.
> I would also like to announce the signing of Nail Yakupov to a 1 year, 950K deal.




Really hurts to move Mantha but this makes us better


 is happy to announce we have reached an extension with Kevin Shattenkirk.


@TSNBobMcKenzie: Confirmed, Shattenkirk gets $45,5000,000 over 7 years, $6.5M AAV


----------



## 5cotland

boltsfan9186 said:


> Kevin Shattenkirk UFA rights
> Vladislav Namestnikov
> Ross Colton
> Jonathan Macleod
> 
> 
> Anthony Mantha
> 
> 
> Overpaid but to get the RW i need, young and cost controlled, I think it was worth it. This trade pretty much fills out my roster.
> I would also like to announce the signing of Nail Yakupov to a 1 year, 950K deal.



DAMN!...Vegas overpaid massively on this. Vegas got robbed lol

2x Meh prospects, 3rd line forward and UFA rights for Mantha?

Come on ZGirgs 

Bolts couldnt afford Shatty so he was pointless to them lol Well done boltsfan for getting this trade. 

I would question that Cap on Yakupov's extension though. I think you may need to up that bud.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Vancouver selects Pavel Koltygin via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Sundinisagod

boltsfan9186 said:


> Kevin Shattenkirk UFA rights
> Vladislav Namestnikov
> Ross Colton
> Jonathan Macleod
> 
> 
> Anthony Mantha
> 
> 
> *Overpaid but to get the RW i need*, young and cost controlled, I think it was worth it. This trade pretty much fills out my roster.
> I would also like to announce the signing of Nail Yakupov to a 1 year, 950K deal.





Underpaid imho.


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 77th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from the Sherbrooke Phoenix of the QMJHL...*

*Yaroslav Alexeyev - Left Wing*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev




*

*Next Pick at 78th Overall is the Detroit Red Wings *

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## hoc123

Detroit Red Wings select Dmitri Samorukov

PM'ing next GM


----------



## 5cotland

hoc123 said:


> Detroit Red Wings select Dmitri Samorukov
> 
> PM'ing next GM




Haha great pick dude. He was my next pick, have a back up russian though


----------



## SabresSociety

5cotland said:


> DAMN!...Vegas overpaid massively on this. Vegas got robbed lol
> 
> 2x Meh prospects, 3rd line forward and UFA rights for Mantha?
> 
> Come on ZGirgs
> 
> Bolts couldnt afford Shatty so he was pointless to them lol Well done boltsfan for getting this trade.
> 
> I would question that Cap on Yakupov's extension though. I think you may need to up that bud.




its assumed hes signing, top 4 dman > top 6 W


----------



## dathockeydoe

With our 3rd Round pick,  are proud to select from *USA U-18 C Joshua Norris
*
pming next.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Nashville is awarded Jarret Tyszka.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## FlamerForLife

The  select C Greg Meireles from Kitchener of the OHL.


PM'ing next GM


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs select from Farjestad *Fabian Zetterlund*


PMing next.
​


----------



## hi

Rare Jewel said:


> Toronto Maple Leafs select from Farjestad *Fabian Zetterlund*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMing next.
> ​




Nice pick


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Filip Chytil*!






*Draft Picks:*

1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60): *Mason Shaw*
2 (62): *Markus Phillips*
3 (74 from NJ): *Jonas Rondbjerg*
3 (83 from Sens): *Filip Chytil*
3 (91):
4 (103 from Detroit):
4 (122):
5 (153):
6 (176 from Sens): 
6 (184):
7 (207 from Sens):

PM'ing next GM


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs select from Rimouski *Denis Mikhnin*







PMing next.
​


----------



## Teemu

:
The Chicago Blackhawks select Daniil Tarasov, goaltender, Ufa





1 (25):* F Ivan Lodnia, Erie (OHL)*
3 (85): *G Daniil Tarasov, Ufa (MHL)*
3 (87):
4 (116):
4 (118):
5 (137):
5 (143):
5 (149):
6 (180):
7 (209):
7 (211):
7 (214):


PM sent


----------



## Teemu

Panarin (6)-Toews (10.5)-Kane (10.5)
Shalunov (.925)-Anisimov (4.55)-Hossa (5.275)
Hartman (.863)-Schmaltz (.925)-Motte (.925)
Rasmussen (.75)-Kruger (3.08)-Panik (0.8)
Hinostroza (.718)

Keith (5.54)-Hjalmarsson (4.1)
Seabrook (6.875)-Kempny (1)
Forsling (.873)-van Riemsdyk (.825)

Crawford (6)
Johansson (.575)

Overages: 2.575+.750+.063-.742

Total: 72.225M
Space: 1.775M


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 86th pick, the New York Rangers select from Tri-City of the WHL, center Morgan Geekie.







2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund
2 (58) C: Scott Reedy
3 (86) C: Morgan Geekie

Next GM PM'd


----------



## landy92mack29

You ******* ***** Joey 

I mean I guess it's an ok pick


----------



## King Weber

Ristoreilly said:


> Nashville is awarded Jarret Tyszka.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Sorry about this. Was sleeping. 

I guess I can't change the pick since people have picked since?


----------



## 5cotland

King Weber said:


> Sorry about this. Was sleeping.
> 
> I guess I can't change the pick since people have picked since?




I'd say too many picks have gone past mate. Especially in case the others who picked after you wanted Tyszka but had to pick a new player.


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select Brady Lyle, defenseman, North Bay





1 (25): *F Ivan Lodnia, Erie (OHL)*
3 (85): *G Daniil Tarasov, Ufa (MHL)*
3 (87): *D Brady Lyle, North Bay (OHL)*
4 (116):
4 (118):
5 (137):
5 (143):
5 (149):
6 (180):
7 (209):
7 (211):
7 (214):

PM sent


----------



## Teemu

King Weber said:


> Sorry about this. Was sleeping.
> 
> I guess I can't change the pick since people have picked since?




If you know you're going to be away for a while, you can PM Ristoreilly with a list of your top picks and he can make the selection for you


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

King Weber said:


> Sorry about this. Was sleeping.
> 
> I guess I can't change the pick since people have picked since?




Yeah, the rule is the pick can only be changed if nobody else has picked yet. Like others said, PM me a list if there's a possibility you won't be around to make your pick.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pittsburgh is awarded Aleksi Heponiemi.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> Pittsburgh is awarded Aleksi Heponiemi.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Il pick shortly. I f****n hate auto picks. They should get someone from the lowest rank.


----------



## Joey Bones

landy92mack29 said:


> You ******* ***** Joey
> 
> I mean I guess it's an ok pick


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 89th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from the Victoriaville Tigres of the QMJHL...*

*Ivan Kosorenkov - Right Wing*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev




Round 3 - 89th Overall - RW - Ivan Kosorenkov





*

*Next Pick at 90th Overall is the* 

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## Ermo20

Ristoreilly said:


> Pittsburgh is awarded Aleksi Heponiemi.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.



Sorry about the missed pick, I'll send in a list next time since I usually won't be online in the morning on weekdays (Otherwise I'm usually around though so I can pretty much promise that this will be a one time thing). Good with Heponiemi though.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Leon Gawanke
Pming next GM


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Jonathan Smart*!






*Draft Picks:*

1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60): *Mason Shaw*
2 (62): *Markus Phillips*
3 (74 from NJ): *Jonas Rondbjerg*
3 (83 from Sens): *Filip Chytil*
3 (91): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (103 from Detroit):
4 (122):
5 (153):
6 (176 from Sens): 
6 (184):
7 (207 from Sens):

PM'ing next GM


----------



## FinPanda

The Minnesota Wild are proud to select Rickard Hugg.

pm'ed next


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 93rd Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the United States National Team Development Program...

*Thomas Miller*






*1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
2 (36): Robin Salo, LHD, 6' 1", 187 lbs, Sport (Finland)
2 (61): Morgan Frost, C, 5' 11", 170 lbs, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)
3 (93): Thomas Miller, RHD, 6' 2", 181 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Joey Bones

Auto?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Auto?




He's up again though so he has four more draft hours.


----------



## TT1

ppl should really get into the habit of sending a list to ristoreilly whenever they see their pick is coming up


----------



## Joey Bones

Ristoreilly said:


> He's up again though so he has four more draft hours.




Okay. Anyone know the next two auto's anyway? Just in case another situation pops up, I would like to be able to contribute if I'm online. You know, just so we could get the draft moving? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Zaddy

TT1 said:


> ppl should really get into the habit of sending a list to ristoreilly whenever they see their pick is coming up




Meh, we've had surprisingly few auto-picks so far. I missed mine because I was asleep. I figured the draft was moving so slowly I'd have time to wake up before it was my turn again, plus I wanted Elvenes and if he got picked prior to my pick (which he did) I wanted some time to think about who else to take. In hindsight I probably should've made a list (and I usually do) but **** happens.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Okay. Anyone know the next two auto's anyway? Just in case another situation pops up, I would like to be able to contribute if I'm online. You know, just so we could get the draft moving? Thanks in advance!!



The next two autos are Joni Ikonen and Dylan Samberg. To be honest, it's not that hard to figure out if you look at the lists.


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Shawinigan Cataractes.......Samuel Bucek


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Kingston Frontenacs......Jacob Paquette






PMing next


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 96th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL...

*LD - Jocktan Chainey!*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL
2(39): Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor Spitfires, OHL
2(51): Alex Formenton, LW/RW, London Knights, OHL
2(54): Jonah Gadjovich, LW, Owen Sound Attack, OHL
2(59): Noel Hoefenmayer, LD, Ottawa 67's, OHL
3(63): MacKenzie Entwistle, C/RW, Hamilton Bulldogs, OHL
4(96): Jocktan Chainey, LD, Halifax Mooseheads

PMing next.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move down 8-15 spots from 102 and pick up an extra pick later.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs select from HC Olomouc *Jakub Galvas*







PMing next.
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 98th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Frolunda in Sweden...

*Joni Ikonen*






*1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
2 (36): Robin Salo, LHD, 6' 1", 187 lbs, Sport (Finland)
2 (61): Morgan Frost, C, 5' 11", 170 lbs, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)
3 (93): Thomas Miller, RHD, 6' 2", 181 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL)
4 (98): Joni Ikonen, C, 5' 10", 169 lbs, Frolunda (Sweden)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Jetabre

select *Max Gildon* with the 99th pick.

Next GM PMed.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Dallas selects Michael Anderson via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## heusy_79

*With pick #101, the Anaheim Ducks select, from Farjestad BK U20, 

G Olle Eriksson EK*






Ducks 2017 Draft

*2-52 - G - 6'4 190 L - Ukko Pekka Luukkonen - HPK U20 (Jr.A SM-liiga)
4-101 - G - 6'2 188 L - Olle Eriksson Ek - Farjestad BK U20 (SuperElit)*


PM sent


----------



## Rare Jewel

Pick 109 is available if anyone is looking to move up.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

I'll be picking within the hour, but this pick is available if anyone is interested.


----------



## belair

Still looking to deal.

Marleau's rights for a 7th, ask about prospects.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 102nd Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Peterborough Petes of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Zachary Gallant*






*1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
2 (36): Robin Salo, LHD, 6' 1", 187 lbs, Sport (Finland)
2 (61): Morgan Frost, C, 5' 11", 170 lbs, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)
3 (93): Thomas Miller, RHD, 6' 2", 181 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL)
4 (98): Joni Ikonen, C, 5' 10", 169 lbs, Frolunda (Sweden)
4 (102): Zachary Gallant, C, 6' 2", 188 lbs, Peterborough (OHL)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## TT1

Montreal is VERY HAPPY to select *Kyle Olson*! (just found this gem while i was watching Rasmussen, came out way more impressed by his play than Rasmussen's)






*Draft Picks:*

1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60): *Mason Shaw*
2 (62): *Markus Phillips*
3 (74 from NJ): *Jonas Rondbjerg*
3 (83 from Sens): *Filip Chytil*
3 (91): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (103 from Detroit): *Kyle Olson*
4 (122):
5 (153):
6 (176 from Sens): 
6 (184):
7 (207 from Sens):

PM'ing next GM


----------



## Zaddy

Jetabre said:


> select *Max Gildon* with the 99th pick.
> 
> Next GM PMed.




Wow. Two times in a row you take exactly the player I want just before my pick. Gildon is a homeboy Texas native nonetheless and played his youth hockey in Dallas. Had to ruin that huh?


----------



## Zaddy

heusy_79 said:


> *With pick #101, the Anaheim Ducks select, from Farjestad BK U20,
> 
> G Olle Eriksson EK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducks 2017 Draft
> 
> *2-52 - G - 6'4 190 L - Ukko Pekka Luukkonen - HPK U20 (Jr.A SM-liiga)
> 4-101 - G - 6'2 188 L - Olle Eriksson Ek - Farjestad BK U20 (SuperElit)*
> 
> 
> PM sent




Going hard on goalies eh? I thought about taking Eriksson Ek, good value in the 4th round.


----------



## heusy_79

Zaddy Zads said:


> Going hard on goalies eh? I thought about taking Eriksson Ek, good value in the 4th round.




I had him ranked quite a bit higher than my next skater so it was just a BPA pick. I do like the idea of adding some quality young goaltending though, this is the first time in years that the Ducks have lacked depth at the position. We were pretty spoiled there for awhile!


----------



## Sundinisagod

*#104. Ian Mitchell, RD, Spruce Grove (AJHL)*




Rnd 1 #11. trade for Pavel Zacha
Rnd 2 #42. Stelio Mattheos, RW, Brandon (WHL)
Rnd 3 #73. Ivan Chekhovich, LW, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
Rnd 4 #103. Ian Mitchell, RD, Spruce Grove (AJHL)



Pm'd next team (NYR)


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 105th pick, the New York Rangers select from Green Bay of the USHL, goalie Maxim Zhukov.








2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund
2 (58) C: Scott Reedy
3 (86) C: Morgan Geekie
4 (105) G: Maxim Zhukov

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Patmac40

With the 106th overall pick, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Adam Thilander. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|13|Cody Glass|
C/R​
|
6'2"​
|
180 lbs​
|
4-1-1999​
|Portland (WHL)
*2*
|44|Ostap Safin|
LW/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
2-11-99​
|HC Sparta Praha (CZE Jr)
*2*
|55|Artyom Minulin|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
10-1-98​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*3*
|75|Maxime Fortier|
RW/R​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
12-15-97​
|Halifax (QMJHL)
*4*
|106|Adam Thilander|
D/R​
|
6'0"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-18-98​
|North Bay (OHL)
*5*
|144||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|168||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd[/QUOTE]


----------



## FlamerForLife

here, will be picking shortly.


----------



## FlamerForLife

With our final pick the  select G Keith Petruzzelli from Muskegon of the USHL. 

Pm'd next gm.

Was a pleasure doing this! Thanks Risto for running a smooth draft!


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 108th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Lethbridge Hurricanes of the WHL...

*C - Jordy Bellerive!*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL
2(39): Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor Spitfires, OHL
2(51): Alex Formenton, LW/RW, London Knights, OHL
2(54): Jonah Gadjovich, LW, Owen Sound Attack, OHL
2(59): Noel Hoefenmayer, LD, Ottawa 67's, OHL
3(63): MacKenzie Entwistle, C/RW, Hamilton Bulldogs, OHL
4(96): Jocktan Chainey, LD, Halifax Mooseheads
4(108): Jordy Bellerive, C, Lethbridge Hurricanes

PMing next.​


----------



## Rare Jewel

Again, 109 available.

Looking to move down.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Trade.


To 

109th pick


To 

147th pick + 158th pick


----------



## belair

Confirm.


----------



## belair

With the 109th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from the US National Hockey Developmental Team,







*LHD David Farrance*




*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*
1 
|
1 
|
C/RW​
|
*Nolan Patrick*
|
6'3, 198, R
|
Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL
1 | 23 | LHD​ | *Erik Brannstrom* | 5'10, 179, L | HV71, SHL​
2 
|
56 
|
RHD​
|
*Luke Martin*
|
6'2, 201, R
|
Michigan Wolverines, NCAA

4 | 109 |
LHD​
|
*David Farrance*
| 5'11, 187, L |
USNDTP, USHL​
| 
6 | 157 | | | | 
6 | 178 | | | | 


Next GM PM'd​


----------



## dathockeydoe

select from Saskatoon Blades - *LHD - Mark Rubinchik*





pming next.


----------



## King Weber

_The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Leksands IF of the SHL, Emil Bemstrom (C/RW)_



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

select *Cameron Crotty*






1-19 Lias Andersson, C, HV71 (Sweden)
2-46 Nick Henry, RW, Regina (WHL)
2-50 Grant Mismash, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)
4-112 Cameron Crotty, D, Brockville (CCHL)

pming next


----------



## 5cotland

dathockeydoe said:


> select from Saskatoon Blades - *LHD - Mark Rubinchik*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pming next.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Kirill Slepets.


----------



## Teemu

Edit: Forwarded the PM to NYR


----------



## Stud Muffin

Teemu said:


> Edit: Forwarded the PM to NYR




Sorry about that I didn't realize I had 2 picks this round.


----------



## Joey Bones

Stud Muffin said:


> Select Kirill Slepets.




Damn, will select now. Apologize for the delay!!


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 114th pick, the New York Rangers select from Almtuna of the Allsvenskan, defender Gustav Lindstrom.







2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund
2 (58) C: Scott Reedy
3 (86) C: Morgan Geekie
4 (105) G: Maxim Zhukov
4 (114) D: Gustav Lindstrom

Next GM PM'd


----------



## McMozesmadness

Joey Bones said:


> 2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund
> 2 (58) C: Scott Reedy
> 3 (86) C: Morgan Geekie
> 4 (105) G: Maxim Zhukov
> 4 (114) D: Gustav Lindstrom
> 
> Next GM PM'd




Joey, you always have the most diverse drafts.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Ben Jones


----------



## Teemu

:
With the 166th pick, the Chicago Blackhawks select Tyler Steenbergen, forward, Swift Current





1 (25): *F Ivan Lodnia, Erie (OHL)*
3 (85): *G Daniil Tarasov, Ufa (MHL)*
3 (87): *D Brady Lyle, North Bay (OHL)*
4 (116): *F Tyler Steenbergen, Swift Current (WHL)*
4 (118):
5 (137):
5 (143):
5 (149):
6 (180):
7 (209):
7 (211):
7 (214):

GM PM'd


----------



## landy92mack29

select from the Blainville-Boisbriand Armada........Joel Teasdale






PMing next


----------



## Teemu

:
With the 118th pick, the Chicago Blackhawks select Martin Bodak, defenseman, Tappara





1 (25): *F Ivan Lodnia, Erie (OHL)*
3 (85): *G Daniil Tarasov, Ufa (MHL)*
3 (87): *D Brady Lyle, North Bay (OHL)*
4 (116): *F Tyler Steenbergen, Swift Current (WHL)*
4 (118): *D Martin Bodak, Tappara (Liiga)*
5 (137):
5 (143):
5 (149):
6 (180):
7 (209):
7 (211):
7 (214):

GM PM'd


----------



## 5cotland

Teemu said:


> :
> With the *168th pick*, the Chicago Blackhawks select Martin Bodak, defenseman, Tappara




 i think your thinking too far ahead


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 119th overall pick, Pittsburgh is proud to select, from Hermantown High in Minnesota, defenseman Dylan Samberg!




 Draft Selections:

R1-P26: Kailer Yamamoto (LW, Spokane Chiefs, WHL)
R2-P57: Ian Scott (G, Prince Albert Raiders, WHL)
R3-P88: Aleksi Heponiemi (C, Swift Current Broncos, WHL)
R4-P119: Dylan Samberg (D, Hermantown, USHS)

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## TT1

landy92mack29 said:


> select from the Blainville-Boisbriand Armada........Joel Teasdale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMing next




aaaaaaaaaw, good pick


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 140th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from Dynamo St. Petersburg of the MHL...*

*Venyamin Baranov - Defenseman*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev




Round 3 - 89th Overall - RW - Ivan Kosorenkov




Round 4 - 120th Overall - F - Artyom Manukyin




Round 5 - 139th Overall - D - Venyamin Baranov




*

*Next Pick at 140th Overall is the* 

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## Joey Bones

McMozesmadness said:


> Joey, you always have the most diverse drafts.




Talent is talent, no matter the nationality.


----------



## SabresSociety

Vegas selects Matthew Quercia


Can someone please pm next up


----------



## landy92mack29

ZGirgs28 said:


> Vegas selects Matthew Quercia
> 
> 
> Can someone please pm next up




done


----------



## TT1

Montreal is happy to select *Evan Barratt*!






*Draft Picks:*

1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60): *Mason Shaw*
2 (62): *Markus Phillips*
3 (74 from NJ): *Jonas Rondbjerg*
3 (83 from Sens): *Filip Chytil*
3 (91): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (103 from Detroit): *Kyle Olson*
4 (122): *Evan Barratt*
5 (153):
6 (176 from Sens): 
6 (184):
7 (207 from Sens):

PMing next GM


----------



## FinPanda

The Minnesota Wild select Emil Westerlund.

pm'ed next


----------



## hi

select

Zach Solow


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Ottawa 67's......Austen Keating


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Red Deer Rebels.....Lane Zablocki






PMing next


----------



## landy92mack29

clear your inbox zgirgs28, it's full


----------



## Zaddy

FinPanda said:


> The Minnesota Wild select Emil Westerlund.
> 
> pm'ed next




Wow. Did you just check EliteProspects draftcenter and pick this guy out? Very surprised someone else would know about him, he was my 7th round draft sleeper.


----------



## SabresSociety

I will pick in morning


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

EDIT: Never mind, he's up again.


----------



## uncleben

ZGirgs28 said:


> I will pick in morning




It's afternoon


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

uncleben85 said:


> It's afternoon




He has until 2:30 to make both his picks or they will both be auto'd.


----------



## SabresSociety

Ristoreilly said:


> He has until 2:30 to make both his picks or they will both be auto'd.




picking right now, sorry for the wait


----------



## SabresSociety

selects

Arvid Soderblom and Ryan Peckford


pming next up


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

select Ty Lewis






pm'd next


----------



## uncleben

Ristoreilly said:


> He has until 2:30 to make both his picks or they will both be auto'd.




Yeah, just teasing, because he said "in the morning"


----------



## Jetabre

select *Patrick Khodorenko* with the 130th pick.

Next GM PMed.


----------



## Zaddy

Dallas Stars are proud to select...

...from Espoo United, Finland...

*Emil Oksanen*






PM'ing next.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Zemgus26 PM'd me that he may be late to his pick, so if he doesn't pick by 6:33, don't auto, we will hold off.


----------



## FinPanda

Zaddy Zads said:


> Wow. Did you just check EliteProspects draftcenter and pick this guy out? Very surprised someone else would know about him, he was my 7th round draft sleeper.



Yeah, this is getting very hard for me at the moment.


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 132nd overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Halifax Mooseheads pf the QMJHL...

*RD - Walter Flower!*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL
2(39): Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor Spitfires, OHL
2(51): Alex Formenton, LW/RW, London Knights, OHL
2(54): Jonah Gadjovich, LW, Owen Sound Attack, OHL
2(59): Noel Hoefenmayer, LD, Ottawa 67's, OHL
3(63): MacKenzie Entwistle, C/RW, Hamilton Bulldogs, OHL
4(96): Jocktan Chainey, LD, Halifax Mooseheads, QMJHL
4(108): Jordy Bellerive, C, Lethbridge Hurricanes, WHL
5(132): Walter Flower, RD, Halifax Mooseheads, QMJHL

PMing next.​


----------



## MrClutch86

select with the 133rd overall pick
Alexis Binner, Defenseman from the Green Bay Gramblers (USHL)


edit: next gm was pm'd 6:22


----------



## McMozesmadness

are auto'd Rickard Hugg.

PMing next GM now.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> are auto'd Rickard Hugg.
> 
> PMing next GM now.




He was taken 92nd.

David Kvasnicka is the auto pick.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> He was taken 92nd.
> 
> David Kvasnicka is the auto pick.




God damnit. I thought I checked thoroughly.

Good heads up play from Risto there.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> God damnit. I thought I checked thoroughly.
> 
> Good heads up play from Risto there.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

McMozesmadness said:


> God damnit. I thought I checked thoroughly.
> 
> Good heads up play from Risto there.




Rookie mistake


----------



## Sundinisagod

#135. Zachary Lauzon, D, Rouyn-Norenda Huskies, QMJHL






next team has been pm'd


----------



## uncleben

With the 136th overall pick of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from the Sioux Falls Stampede of the USHL, D *Kasper Kotkansalo*!​





Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht., Wt.|Notes
2 (43)|Pierre-Olivier Joseph|D|Charlottetown Islanders|6'0", 161
3 (64)|Jake Leschyshyn|C|Regina Pats|5'11, 181|via ARI
5 (136)|Kasper Kotkansalo|D|Sioux Falls Stampede|6'2", 190
6 (171)|||||via TOR
7 (200)|||||via MTL, VAN


----------



## Teemu

:

The Chicago Blackhawks select Keoni Texeira, defenseman, Portland Winterhawks






1 (25): *F Ivan Lodnia, Erie (OHL)*
3 (85): *G Daniil Tarasov, Ufa (MHL)*
3 (87): *D Brady Lyle, North Bay (OHL)*
4 (116): *F Tyler Steenbergen, Swift Current (WHL)*
4 (118): *D Martin Bodak, Tappara (Liiga)*
5 (137): *D Keoni Texeira, Portland (WHL)*
5 (143):
5 (149):
6 (180):
7 (209):
7 (211):
7 (214):

PM sent


----------



## McMozesmadness

uncleben85 said:


> With the 136th overall pick of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from the Sioux Falls Stampede of the USHL, D *Kasper Kotkansalo*!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht., Wt.|Notes
> 2 (43)|Pierre-Olivier Joseph|D|Charlottetown Islanders|6'0", 161
> 3 (64)|Jake Leschyshyn|C|Regina Pats|5'11, 181|via ARI
> 5 (136)|Kasper Kotkansalo|D|Sioux Falls Stampede|6'2", 190
> 6 (171)|||||via TOR
> 7 (200)|||||via MTL, VAN




**** off. I swear to god I had my post all made up with him as my pick. 

****

Ok give me 10 mins here.


----------



## uncleben

McMozesmadness said:


> **** off. I swear to god I had my post all made up with him as my pick.
> 
> ****
> 
> Ok give me 10 mins here.




Florida has so many college prospects already, but I was too surprised he even fell to me to not take him.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 138th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select from the Charlottetown Islanders of the QMJHL:


*Saku Vesterinen*








*Edmonton Oilers 2017 Draft:*
(16) - *Michael Rasmussen* - C - Tri-City - WHL
(40) - *Jaret Anderson-Dolan* - C - Spokane - WHL
(138) - *Saku Vesterinen* - RD - Charlottetown - QMJHL



​


----------



## 5cotland

uncleben85 said:


> With the 136th overall pick of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from the Sioux Falls Stampede of the USHL, D *Kasper Kotkansalo*!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht., Wt.|Notes
> 2 (43)|Pierre-Olivier Joseph|D|Charlottetown Islanders|6'0", 161
> 3 (64)|Jake Leschyshyn|C|Regina Pats|5'11, 181|via ARI
> 5 (136)|Kasper Kotkansalo|D|Sioux Falls Stampede|6'2", 190
> 6 (171)|||||via TOR
> 7 (200)|||||via MTL, VAN




Damn Good pick at this stage. Would be my first choice for next pick but have a real good back up i think


----------



## McMozesmadness

uncleben85 said:


> Florida has so many college prospects already, but I was too surprised he even fell to me to not take him.




I was kinda surprised. I think some will be turned off by his low point totals.


----------



## uncleben

Teemu said:


> :
> 
> The Chicago Blackhawks select Keoni Texeira, defenseman, Portland Winterhawks




Going with the double overager! Nice pick!


----------



## Teemu

uncleben85 said:


> Going with the double overager! Nice pick!




Our window probably closes in about two years. I need players who can make the pros soon.


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 140th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from Dynamo St. Petersburg of the MHL...*

*Venyamin Baranov - Defenseman*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev




Round 3 - 89th Overall - RW - Ivan Kosorenkov




Round 4 - 120th Overall - F - Artyom Manukyin




Round 5 - 139th Overall - D - Venyamin Baranov




*

*Next Pick at 140th Overall is the* 

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## McMozesmadness

5cotland said:


> Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 3 - 89th Overall - RW - Ivan Kosorenkov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 4 - 120th Overall - F - Artyom Manukyin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 5 - 139th Overall - D - Venyamin Baranov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> ​




Going on a Russian binge I see.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs select from Everett *Patrick Bajkov*







PMing next.​


----------



## 5cotland

McMozesmadness said:


> Going on a Russian binge I see.




It is not intentional. Some of my wanted picks were taken just before it got to my pick. 

The players chosen are who I have researched and stood out.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers are looking to acquire one additional pick in this draft. 

Willing to part with a 2018 pick one round higher or a depth prospect. 

PM me.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> Oilers are looking to acquire one additional pick in this draft.
> 
> Willing to part with a 2018 pick one round higher or a depth prospect.
> 
> PM me.




Ditto for


----------



## uncleben

Ristoreilly said:


> McMozesmadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oilers are looking to acquire one additional pick in this draft.
> 
> Willing to part with a 2018 pick one round higher or a depth prospect.
> 
> PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto for
Click to expand...



Samesies


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> Ditto for






uncleben85 said:


> Samesies




Hey...

Go away.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Trade announcement:

LA sends their 2017 6th rounder to EDM for their 2018 5th rounder.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Sundinisagod said:


> Trade announcement:
> 
> LA sends their 2017 6th rounder to EDM for their 2018 5th rounder.




Accepted.


----------



## dathockeydoe

select from USHL - LHD - *Tyler Inamoto* from the US National Development Team






pming next.


----------



## King Weber

_The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Lokomotiv Yaroslavl of the KHL, Alexander Polunin (LW)_



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Teemu

:

With the 143rd pick, the Blackhawks select Kirill Maksimov, forward, Niagara IceDogs






1 (25): *F Ivan Lodnia, Erie (OHL)*
3 (85): *G Daniil Tarasov, Ufa (MHL)*
3 (87): *D Brady Lyle, North Bay (OHL)*
4 (116): *F Tyler Steenbergen, Swift Current (WHL)*
4 (118): *D Martin Bodak, Tappara (Liiga)*
5 (137): *D Keoni Texeira, Portland (WHL)*
5 (143): *F Kirill Maksimov, Niagara (OHL)*
5 (149):
6 (180):
7 (209):
7 (211):
7 (214):

PM sent


----------



## Patmac40

With the 144th overall pick, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Igor Shvyryov. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|13|Cody Glass|
C/R​
|
6'2"​
|
180 lbs​
|
4-1-1999​
|Portland (WHL)
*2*
|44|Ostap Safin|
LW/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
2-11-99​
|HC Sparta Praha (CZE Jr)
*2*
|55|Artyom Minulin|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
10-1-98​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*3*
|75|Maxime Fortier|
RW/R​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
12-15-97​
|Halifax (QMJHL)
*4*
|106|Adam Thilander|
D/R​
|
6'0"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-18-98​
|North Bay (OHL)
*5*
|144|Igor Shvyryov|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
205 lbs​
|
7-10-98​
|Magnitogorsk (MHL)
*6*
|168||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## 5cotland

Patmac40 said:


> With the 144th overall pick, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Igor Shvyryov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Round*
> |
> *Pick​*
> |
> *Player​*
> |
> *Pos/Sht​*
> |
> *Height​*
> |
> *Weight​*
> |
> *Birthdate​*
> |
> *Current Team (League)​*
> ------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
> *1*
> |13|Cody Glass|
> C/R​
> |
> 6'2"​
> |
> 180 lbs​
> |
> 4-1-1999​
> |Portland (WHL)
> *2*
> |44|Ostap Safin|
> LW/L​
> |
> 6'4"​
> |
> 198 lbs​
> |
> 2-11-99​
> |HC Sparta Praha (CZE Jr)
> *2*
> |55|Artyom Minulin|
> D/R​
> |
> 6'2"​
> |
> 198 lbs​
> |
> 10-1-98​
> |Swift Current (WHL)
> *3*
> |75|Maxime Fortier|
> RW/R​
> |
> 5'10"​
> |
> 176 lbs​
> |
> 12-15-97​
> |Halifax (QMJHL)
> *4*
> |106|Adam Thilander|
> D/R​
> |
> 6'0"​
> |
> 190 lbs​
> |
> 9-18-98​
> |North Bay (OHL)
> *5*
> |144|Igor Shvyryov|
> C/L​
> |
> 6'0"​
> |
> 205 lbs​
> |
> 7-10-98​
> |Magnitogorsk (MHL)
> *6*
> |168||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *7*
> |199||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> 
> Next GM has been PM'd




Beautiful pick.


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 145th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from the Blainville-Boisbriand Armada of the QMJHL, defenseman Antoine Crete-Belzile!




R1-P26: Kailer Yamamoto (LW, Spokane Chiefs, WHL)
R2-P57: Ian Scott (G, Prince Albert Raiders, WHL)
R3-P88: Aleksi Heponiemi (C, Swift Current Broncos, WHL)
R4-P119: Dylan Samberg (D, Hermantown, USHS)
R5-P145: Antoine Crete-Belzile (D, Blainville-Boisbriand Armada, QMJHL)

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Patmac40

5cotland said:


> Beautiful pick.




Thanks! I was a fan of him last year and was surprised to see him go undrafted. I don't think that'll happen again this year and his numbers certainly speak for themselves.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 146th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select from the Chicago Steel of the USHL:


*Brannon McManus*








*Edmonton Oilers 2017 Draft:*
(16) - *Michael Rasmussen* - C - Tri-City - WHL
(40) - *Jaret Anderson-Dolan* - C - Spokane - WHL
(138) - *Saku Vesterinen* - D - Charlottetown - QMJHL
(146) - *Brannon McManus* - RW - Chicago - USHL


​

I'm at work, can someone please PM the next GM for me.


----------



## Patmac40

McMozesmadness said:


> I'm at work, can someone please PM the next GM for me.




Done


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs select from Chicago (USHL) *Reilly Walsh*






PMing next.​


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 148th pick, the New York Rangers select from Boston College of the NCAA, center Julius Mattila.







2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund
2 (58) C: Scott Reedy
3 (86) C: Morgan Geekie
4 (105) G: Maxim Zhukov
4 (114) D: Gustav Lindstrom
5 (148) C: Julius Mattila

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select Kalle Miketinac, forward, Frolunda






1 (25): *F Ivan Lodnia, Erie (OHL)*
3 (85): *G Daniil Tarasov, Ufa (MHL)*
3 (87): *D Brady Lyle, North Bay (OHL)*
4 (116): *F Tyler Steenbergen, Swift Current (WHL)*
4 (118): *D Martin Bodak, Tappara (Liiga)*
5 (137): *D Keoni Texeira, Portland (WHL)*
5 (143): *F Kirill Maksimov, Niagara (OHL)*
5 (149): *F Kalle Miketinac, Frolunda (SHL)*
6 (180):
7 (209):
7 (211):
7 (214):

PM sent


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pittsburgh selects Maxim Sushko via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 151st selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from Stillwater High of the USHS...*

*Jesse Bjugstad - Defenseman*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev




Round 3 - 89th Overall - RW - Ivan Kosorenkov




Round 4 - 120th Overall - F - Artyom Manukyin




Round 5 - 139th Overall - D - Venyamin Baranov




Round 5 - 151st Overall - D - Jesse Bjugstad




*

*Next Pick at 152nd Overall is the* 

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Sundinisagod said:


> Trade announcement:
> 
> LA sends their 2017 6th rounder to EDM for their 2018 5th rounder.






McMozesmadness said:


> Accepted.




Risto, don't forget to add this deal.


----------



## heusy_79

With our final pick of the draft #152 overall, the Anaheim Ducks select, from HV71 (SHL), 

*LW Filip Sveningsson*







Ducks 2017 Draft

*2-52 - G - 6'4 190 L - Ukko Pekka Luukkonen - HPK U20 (Jr.A SM-liiga)
4-101 - G - 6'2 188 L - Olle Eriksson Ek - Farjestad BK U20 (SuperElit)
5 - 152 - LW - 6'0 181 L - Filip Sveningsson - HV71 J20 (SuperElit)*


That's it for me in this draft, thanks to Risto for a great job hosting as usual, I'll get a wrap up post together later. 

PM sent


----------



## Teemu

Montreal is auto'd D Ben Miragaes, Bloomington (USHL) 

PM sent


----------



## TT1

can i switch players? busy day and no1's picked yet


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> can i switch players? busy day and no1's picked yet




Yeah just get it in before the next pick.


----------



## TT1

k thanks

 select *Jesse Koskenkorva!*






1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60): *Mason Shaw*
2 (62): *Markus Phillips*
3 (74 from NJ): *Jonas Rondbjerg*
3 (83 from Sens): *Filip Chytil*
3 (91): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (103 from Detroit): *Kyle Olson*
4 (122): *Evan Barratt*
5 (153): *Jesse Koskenkorva*
6 (176 from Sens): 
6 (184):
7 (207 from Sens):


----------



## FinPanda

The Minnesota Wild select A.J. Pratt.

pm'ed next


----------



## Zaddy

Rare Jewel said:


> Toronto Maple Leafs select from Chicago (USHL) *Reilly Walsh*






heusy_79 said:


> With our final pick of the draft #152 overall, the Anaheim Ducks select, from HV71 (SHL),
> 
> *LW Filip Sveningsson*




You guys are the worst. My last two sleepers gone 

Think this is the first draft where I haven't really gotten any of the guys I wanted except for Oettinger. Most guys were snatched right before my pick.


----------



## hi

select

*Tim Soderlund, RW, Skelleftea AIK, SHL*


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Sudbury Wolves......Macauley Carson







PMing next


----------



## Teemu

landy92mack29 said:


> are proud to select from the Sudbury Wolves......Macauley Carson


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

San Jose is awarded Ben Mirageas.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs select from Grenoble *Alexandre Texier* 







PMing next.​


----------



## SabresSociety

looking to move my picks for prospects a little further along in development


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:



Brandon Hagel





159th Overall
190th Overall


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 159th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Fargo Force of the United States Hockey League...

*Clayton Phillips*






*1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
2 (36): Robin Salo, LHD, 6' 1", 187 lbs, Sport (Finland)
2 (61): Morgan Frost, C, 5' 11", 170 lbs, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)
3 (93): Thomas Miller, RHD, 6' 2", 181 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL)
4 (98): Joni Ikonen, C, 5' 10", 169 lbs, Frolunda (Sweden)
4 (102): Zachary Gallant, C, 6' 2", 188 lbs, Peterborough (OHL)
6 (159): Clayton Phillips, LHD, 5' 10", 182 lbs, Fargo (USHL)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## SabresSociety

Accept that trade


----------



## Zaddy

Dallas Stars are proud to select, from BrynÃ¤s, Sweden, defenseman *August Berg*.

PM'ing next.


----------



## TT1

Ristoreilly said:


> With the 159th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Fargo Force of the United States Hockey League...
> 
> *Clayton Phillips*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
> 2 (36): Robin Salo, LHD, 6' 1", 187 lbs, Sport (Finland)
> 2 (61): Morgan Frost, C, 5' 11", 170 lbs, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)
> 3 (93): Thomas Miller, RHD, 6' 2", 181 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL)
> 4 (98): Joni Ikonen, C, 5' 10", 169 lbs, Frolunda (Sweden)
> 4 (102): Zachary Gallant, C, 6' 2", 188 lbs, Peterborough (OHL)
> 6 (159): Clayton Phillips, LHD, 5' 10", 182 lbs, Fargo (USHL)*
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Well there goes my biggest sleeper..

I even held off on making a thread for him so i could draft him


----------



## Jetabre

select *Dayton Rasmussen* with the 161st pick.

Next GM PMed.


----------



## 5cotland

Auto pick?


----------



## Teemu

Detroit auto-picks Jack Rathbone, defenseman, Dexter School (USHS)

PM sent


----------



## McMozesmadness

That's 2 in a row for Detroit. Are they on permanent auto now?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> That's 2 in a row for Detroit. Are they on permanent auto now?




Yes.


----------



## MackAttack26

Dont have the chance to check who is available still.

Just skip my pick please and Ill pick at like 5 or 6.


----------



## Teemu

Sent PM


----------



## MrClutch86

select Marian Studenic - RW - Hamilton Bulldogs (OHL)

next gm pm'd


----------



## McMozesmadness

are auto'd *Ryan McGregor* from the Kingston Frontenacs. 

I am up and will pick right away.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 166th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select from the Burlington Cougars of the OJHL:


*Philip Lagunov*








*Edmonton Oilers 2017 Draft:*
(16) - *Michael Rasmussen* - C/LW - Tri-City - WHL
(40) - *Jaret Anderson-Dolan* - C - Spokane - WHL
(138) - *Saku Vesterinen* - D - Charlottetown - QMJHL
(146) - *Brannon McManus* - RW - Chicago - USHL
(166) - *Philip Lagunov* - C/RW - Burlington - OJHL



​


----------



## Joey Bones

willing to trade down from 169th. PM with offers, looking for 6th/7th, 2 7ths or 7th and prospect.


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 163rd overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Kitchener Rangers the OHL...

*LD - Elijah Roberts!*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL
2(39): Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor Spitfires, OHL
2(51): Alex Formenton, LW/RW, London Knights, OHL
2(54): Jonah Gadjovich, LW, Owen Sound Attack, OHL
2(59): Noel Hoefenmayer, LD, Ottawa 67's, OHL
3(63): MacKenzie Entwistle, C/RW, Hamilton Bulldogs, OHL
4(96): Jocktan Chainey, LD, Halifax Mooseheads, QMJHL
4(108): Jordy Bellerive, C, Lethbridge Hurricanes, WHL
5(132): Walter Flower, RD, Halifax Mooseheads, QMJHL
6(163): Elijah Roberts, LD, Kitchener Rangers, OHL​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 167th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Lincoln Stars of the United States Hockey League...

*Cayden Primeau*






*1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
2 (36): Robin Salo, LHD, 6' 1", 187 lbs, Sport (Finland)
2 (61): Morgan Frost, C, 5' 11", 170 lbs, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)
3 (93): Thomas Miller, RHD, 6' 2", 181 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL)
4 (98): Joni Ikonen, C, 5' 10", 169 lbs, Frolunda (Sweden)
4 (102): Zachary Gallant, C, 6' 2", 188 lbs, Peterborough (OHL)
6 (159): Clayton Phillips, LHD, 5' 10", 182 lbs, Fargo (USHL)
6 (167): Cayden Primeau, G, 6' 3", 181 lbs, Lincoln (USHL)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Joey Bones

Auto?


----------



## Teemu

Autopick is Daniil Skorikov, forward, Ufa (MHL)


----------



## Patmac40

Hey sorry guys I was out all night. Could you change my pick to Matt Villalta? Thanks.

And to make it pretty:



With the 168th overall pick, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Matt Villalta. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|13|Cody Glass|
C/R​
|
6'2"​
|
180 lbs​
|
4-1-1999​
|Portland (WHL)
*2*
|44|Ostap Safin|
LW/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
2-11-99​
|HC Sparta Praha (CZE Jr)
*2*
|55|Artyom Minulin|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
10-1-98​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*3*
|75|Maxime Fortier|
RW/R​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
12-15-97​
|Halifax (QMJHL)
*4*
|106|Adam Thilander|
D/R​
|
6'0"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-18-98​
|North Bay (OHL)
*5*
|144|Igor Shvyryov|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
205 lbs​
|
7-10-98​
|Magnitogorsk (MHL)
*6*
|168|Matt Villalta|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
170 lbs​
|
6-3-99​
|Sault-Ste. Marie (OHL)
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 169th pick, the New York Rangers select from Wayzata High, defenseman Grant Anderson.







2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund
2 (58) C: Scott Reedy
3 (86) C: Morgan Geekie
4 (105) G: Maxim Zhukov
4 (114) D: Gustav Lindstrom
5 (148) C: Julius Mattila
6 (169) D: Grant Anderson

Next GM PM'd


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 170th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from HC Trinec of the Czech Liga...*

*Jakub Lacka - Left Wing*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev




Round 3 - 89th Overall - RW - Ivan Kosorenkov




Round 4 - 120th Overall - F - Artyom Manukyin




Round 5 - 139th Overall - D - Venyamin Baranov




Round 5 - 151st Overall - D - Jesse Bjugstad




Round 6 - 170th Overall - LW - Jakub Lacka




*

*Next Pick at 171st Overall is the* 

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## Zaddy

Looking to trade my remaining 7th round pick for a 2018 6th/7th if anyone is interested.


----------



## Zaddy

acquire
2018 6th

 acquire
193rd overall


----------



## 5cotland

Zaddy Zads said:


> acquire
> 2018 6th
> 
> acquire
> 193rd overall




 Confirmed


----------



## 5cotland

Auto pick?


----------



## McMozesmadness

are auto'd *Daniil Skorikov*.


Flames have been PM'd


----------



## Ermo20

autoed Daniil Skorikov. PMing next.


----------



## McMozesmadness

McMozesmadness said:


> are auto'd *Daniil Skorikov*.
> 
> 
> Flames have been PM'd






Ermo20 said:


> autoed Daniil Skorikov. PMing next.






Haha. I win. 

I'm happy we got the same name though.


----------



## Ermo20

McMozesmadness said:


> Haha. I win.
> 
> I'm happy we got the same name though.




 I think it should be considered a tie since at was at the same time, but yours showed up first. And yeah, at least we got the same name, confusion over autos happens all the time.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Skorikov wasn't gonna squeek past me. 

Best name in the biz.


----------



## King Weber

Won't be available to make my pick and don't know who to pick so when it's my turn skip me and I'll pick someone when I can.


----------



## 5cotland

King Weber said:


> Won't be available to make my pick and don't know who to pick so when it's my turn skip me and I'll pick someone when I can.




Send a list of players to Risto or it will be an auto pick. 

This will be your 2nd auto bud so try and avoid that or all picks will be chosen for you. 

Or you could trade your pick


----------



## uncleben

I'm sorry everyone!

I was away unexpectedly today.

Everything is alright now though, and I pride myself on that not happening, so it won't happen again!


EDIT:For the record, I will not fight the Skorikov auto. My fault!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

King Weber said:


> Won't be available to make my pick and don't know who to pick so when it's my turn skip me and I'll pick someone when I can.






5cotland said:


> Send a list of players to Risto or it will be an auto pick.
> 
> This will be your 2nd auto bud so try and avoid that or all picks will be chosen for you.
> 
> Or you could trade your pick




He's told me ahead of time so it's fine, I just ask that you guys not make that a habit.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Calgary is awarded Matt Miller.

Next GM has been notified. (St Louis, because Nashville has requested a skip)


----------



## TT1

i might not make it to my pick tomorrow but i already sent my selection to ristoreilly


----------



## King Weber

_The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Kingston Frontenacs of the OHL, Linus Nyman (RW)_​


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

the guys on my list were skorikov, miller and texier

all gone. 

i'll pick this morning just give me an hour.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take Nicky Leivermann






1-19 Lias Andersson, C, HV71 (Sweden)
2-46 Nick Henry, RW, Regina (WHL)
2-50 Grant Mismash, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)
4-112 Cameron Crotty, D, Brockville (CCHL)
5-129 Ty Lewis, LW, Brandon (WHL)
6-174 Nicky Leivermann, D, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Fillip Krivosik


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Montreal selects Will Warm via PM. 

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 177th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select from Elk River High School:


*Benton Maass*








*Edmonton Oilers 2017 Draft:*
(16) - *Michael Rasmussen* - C/LW - Tri-City - WHL
(40) - *Jaret Anderson-Dolan* - C - Spokane - WHL
(138) - *Saku Vesterinen* - RD - Charlottetown - QMJHL
(146) - *Brannon McManus* - RW - Chicago - USHL
(166) - *Philip Lagunov* - C/RW - Burlington - OJHL
(177) - *Benton Maass* - RD - Elk River HS - USHS




​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Sharks have been PM'd.

That's it for the Oilers. I'll post a quick recap when the draft is done.

Thanks to Risto, and all the good GM's for one of the smoothest and fastest drafts I've ever been in.


----------



## belair

pick available for two picks in the 7th. Throw me a PM.


----------



## 5cotland

belair said:


> pick available for two picks in the 7th. Throw me a PM.




Dont think many people will give up 2 picks for 1 this late in the draft. All players selected now are a personal lottery on who they like. Unless its 1 for 1 you probs wont find a trade partner. May as well make your picks mate.


----------



## belair

After not finding a taker for the rights to F Patrick Marleau, the San Jose Sharks have come to terms with the 37-year-old forward on a one year, $5.5 million deal. The Sharks also re-signed impending RFA Chris Tierney to a two-year deal worth $3.3 million. RW Tommy Wingels will test free agency.

Newly acquired F Valeri Nichushkin will play the final year of his contract with CSKA Moskow in the KHL. Early talks suggest he's looking forward to joining his new team in 2018.



> *CURRENT DEPTH CHART*
> 
> Patrick Marleau ($5.500m) - Joe Thornton ($6.000m) - *Nolan Patrick*($0.925m)
> Tomas Hertl ($3.000) - Logan Couture ($6.000m) - Joe Pavelski ($6.000m)
> Mikkel Boedker ($4.000m) - Chris Tierney ($1.650m) - Joonas Donskoi ($1.750m)
> *Nick Paul* ($0.670m) - *Cody Eakin* ($3.850m) - Kevin Labanc ($0.718m)
> *Valeri Nichushkin* (RFA)
> 
> *Mark Methot* ($4.900m) - Brent Burns ($8.000m)
> Paul Martin ($4.850m) - Justin Braun ($3.800m)
> Brenden Dillon ($4.270m) - Dylan Demelo ($0.650m)
> David Schlemko ($2.100m)
> 
> Martin Jones ($3.000m)
> Aaron Dell ($0.625m)
> 
> *TOTAL SALARY $72.258m*
> not including bonuses




*PLAYER TRADES*

D Marc Eduoard Vlasic and F Timo Meier to Dallas Stars for F *Cody Eakin*, F *Valeri Nichushkin* and 1st overall pick in 2017 Draft.
F Joel Ward and F Noah Rod to Ottawa Senators for D *Marc Methot* and F *Nick Paul*.

*NOTABLE PROSPECTS*

F Nicolay Goldobin
LD Mirco Mueller
C Danny O'Regan
RD Jeremy Roy
F Nick Paul
F Dylan Gambrell
F Rourke Chartier
F Noah Gregor
RD Tim Heed
F Ryan Carpenter
F Marcus Sorenson
RD Julius Bergman


*2017 PICKS*

1ST (1) C/RW *Nolan Patrick*, Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL
1ST (23) LHD *Erik Brannstrom*, HV71, SHL
2ND (56) RHD *Luke Martin*, Michigan Wolverines, NCAA 
4TH (109) LHD *David Farrance*, USNDTP, USHL
6TH (157) LHD *Ben Mirageas*, Bloomington Thunder, USHL
6TH (178) RW *Justin Brazeau*, North Bay Battalion, OHL


----------



## belair

With the 178th selection and their final selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from the North Bay Battalion of the Ontario Hockey League,







*RW Justin Brazeau*




*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*
1 
|
1 
|
C/RW​
|
*Nolan Patrick*
|
6'3, 198, R
|
Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL
1 | 23 | LHD​ | *Erik Brannstrom* | 5'10, 179, L | HV71, SHL​
2 
|
56 
|
RHD​
|
*Luke Martin*
|
6'2, 201, R
|
Michigan Wolverines, NCAA

4 | 109 |
LHD​
|
*David Farrance*
| 5'11, 187, L |
USNDTP, USHL​
| 
6 
|
157 
|
LHD​
|
* Ben Mirageas*
|
6'1, 174, L
|
Bloomington Thunder, USHL

6 | 178 |
RW​
|
*Justin Brazeau*
| 6'5, 207, R | North Bay Battalion, OHL 

Next GM PM'd​


----------



## King Weber

_The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Penn State Univ. of the NCAA, Denis Smirnov (RW)_



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Chicago selects Benjamin Gagne via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 181st overall pick, the  are proud to select, from the Tri-City Americans of the WHL, defenseman Dylan Coghlan!





 Draft Selections

R1-P26: Kailer Yamamoto (LW, Spokane Chiefs, WHL)
R2-P57: Ian Scott (G, Prince Albert Raiders, WHL)
R3-P88: Aleksi Heponiemi (C, Swift Current Broncos, WHL)
R4-P119: Dylan Samberg (D, Hermantown, USHS)
R5-P145: Antoine Crete-Belzile (D, Blainville-Boisbriand Armada, QMJHL)
R5-P150: Maxim Sushko (LW, Owen Sound Attack, OHL)
R6-P181: Dylan Coghlan (D, Tri-City Americans, WHL)

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Columbus is awarded Jaroslav Dvorak.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs select from SKA St. Petersburg *Andrei Altybarmakyan*






PMing next.​


----------



## 5cotland

Woah woah!

I never had an auto pick before. I havent missed a pick. Why am i on auto?

I was working on UK time and messed up my timings. 

Can i change my pick? Torontos picks doesnt affect me


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

5cotland said:


> Woah woah!
> 
> I never had an auto pick before. I havent missed a pick. Why am i on auto?
> 
> I was working on UK time and messed up my timings.
> 
> Can i change my pick? Torontos picks doesnt affect me




My bad, it was the pick in front of you. 

But no, sorry. The rules are clear. Once the next person picks, you can't change.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Montreal selects Adam Ahman via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## FinPanda

The Minnesota Wild select Oliver Felixson.

pm'ed next


----------



## hi

select

*Sami Moilanen, RW, Seattle (WHL)*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Colorado selects Daniel Bukac via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## 5cotland

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Sami Moilanen, RW, Seattle (WHL)*




Great Pick


----------



## Joey Bones

Ristoreilly said:


> Montreal selects Adam Ahman via PM.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




****


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 188th pick, the New York Rangers select from HK Dukla Trencin U20 of the Slovakia U20, right winger Erik Smolka.







2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund
2 (58) C: Scott Reedy
3 (86) C: Morgan Geekie
4 (105) G: Maxim Zhukov
4 (114) D: Gustav Lindstrom
5 (148) C: Julius Mattila
6 (169) D: Grant Anderson
7 (188) RW: Erik Smolka


----------



## Ermo20

Joey Bones said:


> With the 188th pick, NYR selects from HK Dukla Trencin U20 of the Slovakia U20, right winger Erik Smolka.
> 
> Will make it prettier later. Could someone PM the next GM. Currently in class.




Done.


----------



## BTrotts19

With the 189th pick, the  select:

Corson Green, defenseman, Chicago (USHL) 







* 1. (6) Gabriel Vilardi, C, Windsor*
* 2. (34) Henri Jokiharju, D, Portland (WHL)*
* 7 (189) Corson Green, D, Chicago (USHL)
*

Can someone please PM next GM, thanks...


----------



## Ermo20

BTrotts19 said:


> With the 189th pick, the New York Islanders select:
> 
> Corson Green, defenseman, Chicago (USHL)
> 
> Can someone please PM next GM, thanks...




I just did if no one else has.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 190th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Brno in the Czech Republic...

*Matej Novak*

*1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
2 (36): Robin Salo, LHD, 6' 1", 187 lbs, Sport (Finland)
2 (61): Morgan Frost, C, 5' 11", 170 lbs, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)
3 (93): Thomas Miller, RHD, 6' 2", 181 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL)
4 (98): Joni Ikonen, C, 5' 10", 169 lbs, Frolunda (Sweden)
4 (102): Zachary Gallant, C, 6' 2", 188 lbs, Peterborough (OHL)
6 (159): Clayton Phillips, LHD, 5' 10", 182 lbs, Fargo (USHL)
6 (167): Cayden Primeau, G, 6' 3", 181 lbs, Lincoln (USHL)
7 (190): Matej Novak, RW, 6' 0", 172 lbs, Brno (Czech Republic)*

I'm up again.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 191st Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Kralove in the Czech Republic...

*Radim Salda*






*1 (6): Casey Mittelstadt, LW, 6' 1", 201 lbs, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
2 (36): Robin Salo, LHD, 6' 1", 187 lbs, Sport (Finland)
2 (61): Morgan Frost, C, 5' 11", 170 lbs, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)
3 (93): Thomas Miller, RHD, 6' 2", 181 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL)
4 (98): Joni Ikonen, C, 5' 10", 169 lbs, Frolunda (Sweden)
4 (102): Zachary Gallant, C, 6' 2", 188 lbs, Peterborough (OHL)
6 (159): Clayton Phillips, LHD, 5' 10", 182 lbs, Fargo (USHL)
6 (167): Cayden Primeau, G, 6' 3", 181 lbs, Lincoln (USHL)
7 (190): Matej Novak, RW, 6' 0", 172 lbs, Brno (Czech Republic)
7 (191): Radim Salda, LHD, 6' 1", 176 lbs, Kralove (Czech Republic)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## BTrotts19

Ermo20 said:


> I just did if no one else has.




Appreciate it !!!


----------



## landy92mack29

Ristoreilly said:


> Colorado selects Daniel Bukac via PM.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Welcome to Colorado big guy


----------



## TT1

*Draft Picks:*

1 (29): *Isaac Ratcliffe*
2 (60): *Mason Shaw*
2 (62): *Markus Phillips*
3 (74 from NJ): *Jonas Rondbjerg*
3 (83 from Sens): *Filip Chytil*
3 (91): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (103 from Detroit): *Kyle Olson*
4 (122): *Evan Barratt*
5 (153): *Jesse Koskenkorva*
6 (176 from Sens): *Will Warm*
6 (184): *Adam Ahman*
7 (207 from Sens):


----------



## uncleben

Hoping for one more pick in this 7th round
PM me if possible!


----------



## Jetabre

select *Tom Hedberg* with the 192nd pick.



Draft Picks
1.7. Juuso Valimaki
2.37. Marcus Davidsson
3.68. Lukas Elvenes
4.99. Max Gildon
5.130. Patrick Khodorenko
6.161. Dayton Rasmussen
7.192. Tom Hedberg


----------



## 5cotland

Hey, Only got notified at 9:17am will pick at 1pm when home.


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 193rd selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from LinkÃ¶ping HC of the SHL...*

*Anton BjÃ¶rkman - Defenseman*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev




Round 3 - 89th Overall - RW - Ivan Kosorenkov




Round 4 - 120th Overall - F - Artyom Manukyin




Round 5 - 139th Overall - D - Venyamin Baranov




Round 5 - 151st Overall - D - Jesse Bjugstad




Round 6 - 170th Overall - LW - Jakub Lacka




Round 6 - 182nd Overall - RW - Jaroslav Dvorak




Round 7 - 193rd Overall - D - Anton BjÃ¶rkman




*

*Next Pick at 171st Overall is the* 

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## MackAttack26

select Joey Keane, someone please PM next


----------



## Teemu

Zemgus26 said:


> select Joey Keane, someone please PM next




Done


----------



## MrClutch86

select Nikita Anokhovsky

pming next gm


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 196th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Niagara Icedogs of the OHL...

*G - Stephen Dhillon!*






*2017 Picks*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL
2(39): Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor Spitfires, OHL
2(51): Alex Formenton, LW/RW, London Knights, OHL
2(54): Jonah Gadjovich, LW, Owen Sound Attack, OHL
2(59): Noel Hoefenmayer, LD, Ottawa 67's, OHL
3(63): MacKenzie Entwistle, C/RW, Hamilton Bulldogs, OHL
4(96): Jocktan Chainey, LD, Halifax Mooseheads, QMJHL
4(108): Jordy Bellerive, C, Lethbridge Hurricanes, WHL
5(132): Walter Flower, RD, Halifax Mooseheads, QMJHL
6(163): Elijah Roberts, LD, Kitchener Rangers, OHL
7(194): Joey Keane, RD, Barrie Colts, OHL
7(196): Stephen Dhillon, G, Niagara Icedogs, OHL

PMing next.​


----------



## Sundinisagod

The LA Kings are proud to select, from the Calgary Hitmen of the WHL, *Mark Kastelic* - C









pm'd Boston


----------



## Stud Muffin

selects Lucas Chiodo
Pming next GM


----------



## Patmac40

With the 199th overall pick, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Graham Slaggert. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|13|Cody Glass|
C/R​
|
6'2"​
|
180 lbs​
|
4-1-99​
|Portland (WHL)
*2*
|44|Ostap Safin|
LW/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
2-11-99​
|HC Sparta Praha (CZE Jr)
*2*
|55|Artyom Minulin|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
10-1-98​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*3*
|75|Maxime Fortier|
RW/R​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
12-15-97​
|Halifax (QMJHL)
*4*
|106|Adam Thilander|
D/R​
|
6'0"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-18-98​
|North Bay (OHL)
*5*
|144|Igor Shvyryov|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
205 lbs​
|
7-10-98​
|Magnitogorsk (MHL)
*6*
|168|Matt Villalta|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
170 lbs​
|
6-3-99​
|Sault-Ste. Marie (OHL)
*7*
|199|Graham Slaggert|
LW/C/L​
|
5'11"​
|
183 lbs​
|
4-6-99​
|US NTDP (USHL)

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## uncleben

Sorry for the delay. Sent a list in to Risto, expecting I may be away if we raced through the picks today (which we impressively did!) but he seemed to be away at the same time as me unfortunately.

Making a pick now.


----------



## uncleben

With the 200th overall pick of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from EVZ Academy of the NLB, D *Tobias Geisser*!​





Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht., Wt.|Notes
2 (43)|Pierre-Olivier Joseph|D|Charlottetown Islanders|6'0", 161
3 (64)|Jake Leschyshyn|C|Regina Pats|5'11, 181|via ARI
5 (136)|Kasper Kotkansalo|D|Sioux Falls Stampede|6'2", 190
6 (171)|Daniil Skorikov|C|Tolpar Ufa|6'3", 174|via TOR
7 (200)|Tobias Geisser|D|EVZ Academy|6'4", 201|via MTL, VAN






201, New Jersey (Zemgus26) PMd.


----------



## MackAttack26

With their final section, the New Jersey Devils select Jacob Tortora!

Final post update coning. PMing next.


----------



## MackAttack26

The New Jersey Devils are very pleased to continue their rebuild with the drafting 15 young, talented players. We hope and believe this draft will go down as a changing point for our franchise as we grow into a Stanley Cup contender for many years to follow.

*Breakdown*

*Forwards*

1(8): Martin Necas, C, HC Kometa Brno, Czech League
1(11): Eeli Tolvanen, LW/RW, Sioux City Musketeers, USHL
1(28): Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna Rockets, WHL
2(51): Alex Formenton, LW/RW, London Knights, OHL
2(54): Jonah Gadjovich, LW, Owen Sound Attack, OHL
3(63): MacKenzie Entwistle, C/RW, Hamilton Bulldogs, OHL
4(108): Jordy Bellerive, C, Lethbridge Hurricanes, WHL
7(201): Jacob Tortora, LW, USA U18 Team, NTDP

_We added forward depth early and often in this one to hopefully address what has been our biggest need over the past decade; scoring. Picking a variety of different styles and positions, we were able to snag 6 forwards who we consider top-40 picks in this draft and think each of them have the potential to be impactful players in the NHL someday._

*Defense*

2(59): Noel Hoefenmayer, LD, Ottawa 67's, OHL
4(96): Jocktan Chainey, LD, Halifax Mooseheads, QMJHL
5(132): Walter Flower, RD, Halifax Mooseheads, QMJHL
6(163): Elijah Roberts, LD, Kitchener Rangers, OHL
7(194): Joey Keane, RD, Barrie Colts, OHL

_Maybe not the most well known group of names, but a group that we have seen all as underrated and we were able to take many picks (sometimes even multiple rounds) later than we had them ranked. The top-2 have great offensive upside and although the latter 3 picks haven't produced much in their respective seasons, we have seen each of these player flash offensive upside to go along with their rock solid defensive play._

*Goalies*

2(39): Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor Spitfires, OHL
7(196): Stephen Dhillon, G, Niagara Icedogs, OHL

_Two of the top-5 starting goaltending leaders in save percentage this season, both goalies have shown the ability to carry their team to victory when called upon. Although Dhillon is an overager, he is one of the youngest 2nd year players available and is a guy we thought should have been drafted in the top half of the draft last year._

*Thanks to Ristoreilly for yet another extremely well run mock!*​


----------



## Rare Jewel

Toronto Maple Leafs select from Victoria *Scott Walford*






PMing next.​


----------



## dathockeydoe

select from the KHL W - Daniil Vovchenko






pming next.


----------



## King Weber

_The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Gatineau Olympiques of the QMJHL, Shawn Boudrias (RW)_



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

with "their" final selection at 205

Blues take *Jakub Pour*

1-19 Lias Andersson, C, HV71 (Sweden)
2-46 Nick Henry, RW, Regina (WHL)
2-50 Grant Mismash, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)
4-112 Cameron Crotty, D, Brockville (CCHL)
5-129 Ty Lewis, LW, Brandon (WHL)
6-174 Nicky Leivermann, D, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)
7-205 Jakub Pour, LW, Plzen (Czech)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Detroit is awarded Jonathan Dugan.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Rare Jewel

*First off, I'd like to thank Risto for running another awesome mock and also the other GMs, especially the ones I made deals with through out. *

Draft pick summary

(1) - 22nd: Miro Heiskanen, HIFK (SM-liiga), D
(2) - 47th: Conor Timmins, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL), D
(3) - 70th: D'Artagnan Joly, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL), RW/C
(3) - 82nd: Fabian Zetterlund, Farjestad (SHL), RW
(3) - 84th: Denis Mikhnin, Rimouski (QMJHL), RW
(4) - 97th: Jakub Galvas, Olumouc (Extraliga), D
(5) - 140th: Patrick Bajkov, Everett (WHL), RW/LW
(5) - 147th: Reilly Walsh. Chicago (USHL), D
(6) - 158th: Alexandre Texier, Grenoble (France), C
(6) - 183rd: Andrei Altybarmakyan, SKA St. Petersburg (KHL), RW
(7) - 202nd: Scott Walford, Victoria (WHL), D


----------



## Patmac40

If any of the remaining teams want to trade a 7th rounder send me a PM


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Montreal is awarded Morgan Barron.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 208th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from Modo HC of the SuperElit...*

*Nicolas MÃ¼ller - Right Wing*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev




Round 3 - 89th Overall - RW - Ivan Kosorenkov




Round 4 - 120th Overall - F - Artyom Manukyin




Round 5 - 139th Overall - D - Venyamin Baranov




Round 5 - 151st Overall - D - Jesse Bjugstad




Round 6 - 170th Overall - LW - Jakub Lacka




Round 6 - 182nd Overall - RW - Jaroslav Dvorak




Round 7 - 193rd Overall - D - Anton BjÃ¶rkman




Round 7 - 208th Overall - RW - Nicolas MÃ¼ller




*

*Next Pick at 209th Overall is the* 

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select D Thomas Gregoire, Sherbrooke Phoenix






PM sent


----------



## Joey Bones

Picking now


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 210th pick, the New York Rangers select from HC Prerov of the Czech2, left winger Patrik Hrehorcak.







2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund
2 (58) C: Scott Reedy
3 (86) C: Morgan Geekie
4 (105) G: Maxim Zhukov
4 (114) D: Gustav Lidstrom
5 (148) C: Julius Mattila
6 (169) D: Grant Anderson
7 (188) RW: Erik Smolka
7 (210) LW: Patrik Hrehorcak

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select D William Lindgren, Orebro, SHL






PM sent

1 (25): *F Ivan Lodnia, Erie (OHL)*
3 (85): *G Daniil Tarasov, Ufa (MHL)*
3 (87): *D Brady Lyle, North Bay (OHL)*
4 (116): *F Tyler Steenbergen, Swift Current (WHL)*
4 (118): *D Martin Bodak, Tappara (Liiga)*
5 (137): *D Keoni Texeira, Portland (WHL)*
5 (143): *F Kirill Maksimov, Niagara (OHL)*
5 (149): *F Kalle Miketinac, Frolunda (SHL)*
6 (180): *D Benjamin Gagne, Quebec (QMJHL)*
7 (209): *D Thomas Gregoire, Sherbrook (QMJHL)*
7 (211): *D William Lindgren, Orebro (SHL)*
7 (214):


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 212th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from the Saginaw Spirit of the OHL, left wing Cole Coskey!




 Draft Selections

R1-P26: Kailer Yamamoto (LW, Spokane Chiefs, WHL)
R2-P57: Ian Scott (G, Prince Albert Raiders, WHL)
R3-P88: Aleksi Heponiemi (C, Swift Current Broncos, WHL)
R4-P119: Dylan Samberg (D, Hermantown, USHS)
R5-P145: Antoine Crete-Belzile (D, Blainville-Boisbriand Armada, QMJHL)
R5-P150: Maxim Sushko (LW, Owen Sound Attack, OHL)
R6-P181: Dylan Coghlan (D, Tri-City Americans, WHL)
R7-P212: Cole Coskey (LW, Saginaw Spirit, OHL)

Next GM PMed.

I'm pleased with our draft, which should reload the farm system with decent prospects. We most notably add Yamamoto, who would have been a top fifteen pick if he weren't undersized and fits our style very well, as well as Scott, a possible future starter. 

Thanks to Ristoreilly for a very smoothly run mock draft!*


----------



## FinPanda

Pick number 216 is available. Pm if interested.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Delete


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

***Announcement***

*THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.

If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.

I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.

Claimed Teams
Anaheim: heusy_79
Arizona: FinPanda
Boston: FlamerForLife
Buffalo: Ristoreilly
Calgary: Pondcake
Carolina: showjaxx
Chicago: Teemu
Colorado: Ermo20
Columbus: ZGirgs28
Detroit: Rare Jewel
Edmonton: Zemgus26
Florida: uncleben85
Montreal: TT1
Nashville: Paneerboy
New Jersey: belair
NY Islanders: BTrotts19
NY Rangers: Joey Bones
Ottawa: edguy
Philadelphia: Sundinisagod
Tampa Bay: 5cotland
Toronto: Patmac40
Vancouver: King Weber
Vegas: McMozesmadness
Washington: Stud Muffin
Winnipeg: Zaddy Zads

Available Teams: DAL, LA, MIN, PIT, SJ, STL


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 213th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from Torpedo Nizhny Novgorod of the KHL...*

*Dmitry Rodionychev - Defenseman*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev




Round 3 - 89th Overall - RW - Ivan Kosorenkov




Round 4 - 120th Overall - F - Artyom Manukyin




Round 5 - 139th Overall - D - Venyamin Baranov




Round 5 - 151st Overall - D - Jesse Bjugstad




Round 6 - 170th Overall - LW - Jakub Lacka




Round 6 - 182nd Overall - RW - Jaroslav Dvorak




Round 7 - 193rd Overall - D - Anton BjÃ¶rkman




Round 7 - 208th Overall - RW - Nicolas MÃ¼ller




Round 7 - 213th Overall - D - Dmitry Rodionychev




*

*Next Pick at 214th Overall is the* 

* PM'd the next GM *
​


----------



## Patmac40

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one.




Can I have Toronto in the next one please?


----------



## heusy_79

I'd like to keep the Ducks for your next mock, thanks again for hosting these.


----------



## Teemu

With their final pick, the Chicago Blackhawks select D Malte Setkov, Malmo (SHL)






1 (25): *F Ivan Lodnia, Erie (OHL)*
3 (85): *G Daniil Tarasov, Ufa (MHL)*
3 (87): *D Brady Lyle, North Bay (OHL)*
4 (116): *F Tyler Steenbergen, Swift Current (WHL)*
4 (118): *D Martin Bodak, Tappara (Liiga)*
5 (137): *D Keoni Texeira, Portland (WHL)*
5 (143): *F Kirill Maksimov, Niagara (OHL)*
5 (149): *F Kalle Miketinac, Frolunda (SHL)*
6 (180): *D Benjamin Gagne, Quebec (QMJHL)*
7 (209): *D Thomas Gregoire, Sherbrook (QMJHL)*
7 (211): *D William Lindgren, Orebro (SHL)*
7 (214): *D Malte Setkov, Malmo (SHL)*

PM sent

Go ahead and re-up me for the Hawks for the March draft


----------



## uncleben

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Chicago: Teemu
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vegas: McMozesmadness




I learnt a decent amount about Florida this time around. I'll go with them again!
(That said, if anybody does want Florida, speak up, I've got no problem switching and learning about a new team again.)


----------



## MackAttack26

Id be in for another.

I will take Edmonton next time if I can.


----------



## FinPanda

I would like to take the Coyotes next time if I can.


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Chicago: Teemu
> Edmonton: Zemgus26
> Florida: uncleben85
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vegas: McMozesmadness




Please can I have Tampa again?


----------



## FinPanda

To Columbus

MIN 2017 7nd rounder (216)

To Minnesota

CBJ 2018 5th rounder


----------



## FrodoBeggins

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Chicago: Teemu
> Edmonton: Zemgus26
> Florida: uncleben85
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vegas: McMozesmadness




Minnesota Wild please


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

FrodoBeggins said:


> Minnesota Wild please




You aren't in this mock, and the bolded part states this announcement only applies to those in this mock. Sorry.


----------



## 5cotland

FinPanda said:


> To Columbus
> 
> MIN 2017 7nd rounder (216)
> 
> To Minnesota
> 
> CBJ 2018 5th rounder




 confirmed


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

5cotland said:


> confirmed




You aren't Tampa.


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> You aren't Tampa.




Hahaha sorry. Im tampa in other mock. I have fixed this.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Arizona: FinPanda
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Chicago: Teemu
> Edmonton: Zemgus26
> Florida: uncleben85
> Tampa Bay: 5cotland
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vegas: McMozesmadness




I'll take Detroit.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Arizona: FinPanda
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Chicago: Teemu
> Detroit: Rare Jewel
> Edmonton: Zemgus26
> Florida: uncleben85
> Tampa Bay: 5cotland
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vegas: McMozesmadness




can I have Calgary?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Winnipeg is awarded John St Ivany.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## BTrotts19

I would like to retake the


----------



## Ermo20

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Arizona: FinPanda
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Calgary: Pondcake
> Chicago: Teemu
> Detroit: Rare Jewel
> Edmonton: Zemgus26
> Florida: uncleben85
> NY Islanders: BTrotts19
> Tampa Bay: 5cotland
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vegas: McMozesmadness



I'll take Colorado.


----------



## Jetabre

Ristoreilly said:


> Winnipeg is awarded John St Ivany.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Thanks, and I'll accept the auto.

Draft Picks
1.7. Juuso Valimaki, D
2.37. Marcus Davidsson, C
3.68. Lukas Elvenes, C
4.99. Max Gildon, D
5.130. Patrick Khodorenko, C
6.161. Dayton Rasmussen, G
7.192. Tom Hedberg, D
7.215. John St Ivany, D

Overall pleased with the haul.

Thanks for the draft, I'll bow out of the next one as I don't feel I'll have enough free time for it.


----------



## Joey Bones

*

LINEUP

C. Kreider ($4.625M) - D. Stepan ($6.5M) - M. Zuccarello ($4.5M)
R. Nash ($7.8M *NTC/NMC*) - M. Zibanejad ($5M) - P. Buchnevich ($925K)
M. Puempel ($900K) - K. Hayes ($2.6M) - B. Pirri ($1.5M)
J. Vesey ($925K) - O. Lindberg ($875K) - J. Fast ($2M)
Ex: M. Hrivik ($800K)

R. McDonagh ($4.7M *Mod. NTC*) - A. Clendening ($1.25M)
N. Holden ($1.65M) - M. Nutivaara ($817.5K)
B. Skjei ($925k) - K. Klein ($2.9M)
Ex: X. Ouellet ($1.2M)

H. Lundqvist ($8.5M *NMC*)
A. Raanta ($1M)


PROSPECTS
R. Gropp ($803.3K)
R. Kovacs ($803.3K)
A. Tambellini ($803.3K)
A. Chapie ($800K)
P. Bittner ($778.3K)
C. Nieves ($755K)
S. Fogarty ($750K)
M. Stromwall ($742.5K)
N. Jensen ($900K)
R. Hintz (UNSIGNED PROSPECT)
B. Morrison (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Gettinger (UNSIGNED PICK)
G. Fontaine (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Ronning (UNSIGNED PICK)

J. Gilmour ($742.5K)
S. Zborovskiy ($734,167)
R. Graves ($656.6K)
M. Paliotta ($800K)
T. Nanne (UNSIGNED PICK)
S. Day (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Reunanen (UNSIGNED PICK)

M. Skapski ($750K)
A. Huska (UNSIGNED PICK)
I. Shesterkin (UNSIGNED PICK)
T. Wall (UNSIGNED PICK)

OTHER PLAYERS
C. Brown ($RFA)
T. Glass ($UFA)
J. Fontaine ($UFA)

T. Donnay ($RFA)
T. Hughes ($RFA)
S. Kampfer ($UFA)
M. Bodie ($UFA)
C. Summers ($700K)

M. Hellberg ($650K)

Current Cap: $75M
Current Cap Hit: $61.8925M
Current Cap Space: $13.1075M
SPC's: 38/50

SIGNINGS
M. Zibanejad - 6 years, $30M (AAV $5M per)
O. Lindberg - 2 years, $1.75M (AAV $875K per)
J. Fast - 3 years, $6M (AAV $2M per)
B. Pirri - 2 years, $3M (AAV $1.5M per)
M. Puempel - 2 years, $1.8M (AAV $900K per)
N. Jensen - 2 years, $1.8M (AAV $900K per)
M. Hrivik - 1 year, $800K (AAV $800K per)

A. Clendening - 4 years, $5M (AAV $1.25M per)
M. Paliotta - 2 years, $1.6M (AAV $800K per)
C. Summers - 2 years, $1.4M (AAV $700K per)

M. Skapski - 1 year, $750K (AAV $750K per)
M. Hellberg - 1 year, $650K (AAV $650K per)

TRADES
**Lost Michael Grabner in Expansion**

-To NYR: D: Xavier Ouellet
To Detroit: D: Marc Staal, 2018 2nd, 2019 3rd

-To NYR: 2017 7th (188th Overall - Erik Smolka), 2018 4th, Conditional 2019 2nd (Pick goes to NYR if Halverson starts in 10 games in the 2018-2019 season)
To Arizona: D: Dan Girardi, G: Brandon Halverson, W: Daniel Bernhardt

-To NYR: 2017 2nd (35th Overall - Filip Westerlund), 2017 4th (114th Overall - Gustav Lindstrom), C: Roope Hintz
To Vegas: 2017 1st (24th Overall - Ryan Poehling)

-To NYR: D: Markus Nutivaara, LW: Paul Bittner, 2017 2nd (58th Overall - Scott Reedy), 2018 3rd, 2018 4th
To Columbus: C/W: J.T. Miller

2017 DRAFT SLOTS
2 (35) D: Filip Westerlund
2 (58) C: Scott Reedy
3 (86) C: Morgan Geekie
4 (105) G: Maxim Zhukov
4 (114) D: Gustav Lidstrom
5 (148) C: Julius Mattila
6 (169) D: Grant Anderson
7 (188) RW: Erik Smolka
7 (210) LW: Patrik Hrehorcak*

Would like to thank Risto for another excellent mock draft. With this said, you could pin me in as NYR's GM for the March Mock!! ​


----------



## belair

I'll take the .


----------



## 5cotland

*With the 216th selection in the 2017 NHL entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are happy to select, 
from CSKA Moskva of the KHL...*

*Andrei Svetlakov - Centre*









*
Round 1 - 12th Overall - D - Cale Makar




Round 1 - 27th Overall - D - Urho Vaakanainen




Round 2 - 48th Overall - C - Alexander 'Sasha' Chmelevski




Round 2 - 53rd Overall - C - Jesper Boqvist




Round 3 - 77th Overall - LW - Yaroslav Alexeyev




Round 3 - 89th Overall - RW - Ivan Kosorenkov




Round 4 - 120th Overall - F - Artyom Manukyin




Round 5 - 139th Overall - D - Venyamin Baranov




Round 5 - 151st Overall - D - Jesse Bjugstad




Round 6 - 170th Overall - LW - Jakub Lacka




Round 6 - 182nd Overall - RW - Jaroslav Dvorak




Round 7 - 193rd Overall - D - Anton BjÃ¶rkman




Round 7 - 208th Overall - RW - Nicolas MÃ¼ller




Round 7 - 213th Overall - D - Dmitry Rodionychev




Round 7 - 216th Overall - C - Andrei Svetlakov




*

*The final pick of the 2017 draft, at 217th Overall is the* 

* PM'd the next GM *



*Thank you Ristoreilly for the best and most well run drafts i've ever been apart of*​


----------



## hi

Will pick in the next hour


----------



## hi

select

*Ivan Prosvetov, G, Minnesota (NAHL)*

Thanks for running this risto


----------



## hi

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Arizona: FinPanda
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Calgary: Pondcake
> Chicago: Teemu
> Colorado: Ermo20
> Detroit: Rare Jewel
> Edmonton: Zemgus26
> Florida: uncleben85
> New Jersey: belair
> NY Islanders: BTrotts19
> NY Rangers: Joey Bones
> Tampa Bay: 5cotland
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vegas: McMozesmadness




I'll take


----------



## McMozesmadness

This was the smoothest, fastest mock I've ever been in.

I feel like some fancy rich person being in all of the private Risto mocks.

Congrats to everyone, and thanks to Risto for comishing the heck out of these things.


----------



## Zaddy

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Arizona: FinPanda
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Calgary: Pondcake
> Carolina: showjaxx
> Chicago: Teemu
> Colorado: Ermo20
> Detroit: Rare Jewel
> Edmonton: Zemgus26
> Florida: uncleben85
> New Jersey: belair
> NY Islanders: BTrotts19
> NY Rangers: Joey Bones
> Tampa Bay: 5cotland
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vegas: McMozesmadness




 please


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

I want to hear some summaries. 



-my trades probably weren't too hot....but I got a goalie for the Blues (Bishop) and I like the addition of Coburn....in theory....can't say anything too eventful for the pro-team though. 

-added some goalie depth and a wing spec in Dreidger and Gagne....kind of meh prospect wise on the tradefront as well. Although I did add a 2nd which ended up being Nick Henry. 

-Draft Summary; 

1-19 Lias Andersson, C, HV71 (Sweden) - I think he goes top 15 so good value at that spot. Good Leadership and two-way ability for this Swede who has shown ability to translate his game to the Swedish mens league. Will hopefully become a "driver" at the NHL level. 

2-46 Nick Henry, RW, Regina (WHL) - Seems to be billed as a complimentary scorere. A lot of people would credit his scoring pace to Sam Steel...but I don't think you can discount how well he has done in his first year. 

2-50 Grant Mismash, LW, USA NTDP (USHL) - I've read a comparison to Corey Perry. So he is a big physical scoring forward....headed to UND for seasoning. 

4-112 Cameron Crotty, D, Brockville (CCHL) - Great skating defender headed to BU I think. Seems like a guy who could rise dramatically after his draft year. 

5-129 Ty Lewis, LW, Brandon (WHL) - Maybe a late bloomer. Lewis has finally stuck on the championship Wheatkings and is putting up decent numbers if you still considered him a rookie. 

6-174 Nicky Leivermann, D, Eden Prairie (HS-MN) - Leading scoring among the defenders of Eden Prairie HS and Captain of the team. Headed to Notre Dame. A bit undersized. 

7-205 Jakub Pour, LW, Plzen (Czech) - Not too sure about him. He likes Ovechkin. Played in some Five Nations tourneys and may end up in NA according to the poorly translated interview I read.


----------



## BTrotts19

First off, a huge amount of thanks to Ristoreilly for running a smooth, fast moving draft....thoroughly enjoyed it and looking forward to the next one !! 

 *DRAFT SUMMARY*

The team had a limited number of picks but added quality to the stable at the amateur level and are excited to add *Anthony Duclair*, who is a young dynamic winger to fortify their top 6. The expansion draft forced us to say goodbye to Thomas Hickey, and we wish him well in the desert, but are happy to have not lost any of their young defensemen and with the loss of #14, opens up a spot for our kids to flourish in full time roles. Of course we will keep an eye out on the open market and if an experienced defenseman becomes available, we will have the cap space to add. Team is excited to have *Matt Barzal* begin his professional career, centering veterans Andrew Ladd and Jason Chimera.

Our #1 selection *Gabe Vilardi* will compete for a spot on the roster in October but happy to let him blossom to become a key cog in the future of the organization. He certainly has the skills to be a very good top 6 center. His size, strength, scoring ability and excellent hockey IQ will be on display and Islander nation will be very fortunate to have another play-making smart center who will obviously learn from our captain when his time comes on the big club.

Our 2nd round selection *Henri Jokiharju* is a very good defenseman to add to the young upcoming blue liners and were surprised he was available for us at the #34 overall. We are expecting big things from him and as his game flourishes we will put him in a position to succeed. With the deep pool of blue liners in the system, adding one more talent is a strength of our organization.

Our final selection, in the 7th round, *Corson Green* is a big strong kid who will begin the next chapter of his hockey life in the collegiate ranks and we will track his progress. 

The New York Islanders had a very good Draft, adding quality over quantity, adding key pieces at the NHL level and the junior ranks and once the business of signing *John Tavares* to his long term extension is complete we will be focused bringing a Championship back to Islander Nation.


----------



## FrodoBeggins

Ristoreilly said:


> You aren't in this mock, and the bolded part states this announcement only applies to those in this mock. Sorry.




Very sorry. Again at the savages will be a bad manager. Or the one that is poorly versed in the prospects or the one that will do terrible exchanges.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

FrodoBeggins said:


> Very sorry. Again at the savages will be a bad manager. Or the one that is poorly versed in the prospects or the one that will do terrible exchanges.




The fact that you are now insulting other posters, I am not going to allow you in at all.


----------



## King Weber

> #18 Callan Foote RD	Kelowna Rockets WHL 6'3 / 215 lbs
> #49 Antoine Morand C Acadie-Bathurst Titan QMJHL 5'10 / 180 lbs
> #80 Jarret Tyszka LD	Seattle Thunderbirds WHL 6'3 / 190 lbs
> #111	Emil Bemstrom C	Leksands IF SHL 5'10 / 180 lbs
> #142	Alexander Polunin	LW	Lokomotiv Yaroslavl KHL 5'9 / 175 lbs
> #173	Linus Nyman RW	Kingston Frontenacs OHL 5'9 / 160 lbs
> #179	Denis Smirnov LW	Penn State University NCAA 5'9 / 185 lbs
> #204	Shawn Boudrias RW	Gatineau Olympiques QMJHL 6'3 / 200 lbs





Quite happy with how the draft turned out overall. 

With the addition of Foote, Nashville now has a surplus of young and talented right handed d-men coming in, most of them with top 4 NHL potential.

May not have selected Tyszka myself, but am quite happy with the pick too. Never hurts to have some left handed defensemen in your system. 

Forward prospect depth was quite thin but it got restocked with Bemstrom and Morand down the middle, the Russian overagers Smirnov and Polunin on the wing along with Nyman and a longer term project in Boudrias who I was really surprised to still see on the board in the 7th rnd.



And as for the March 2nd draft, count me in as


----------



## SabresSociety

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Arizona: FinPanda
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Calgary: Pondcake
> Carolina: showjaxx
> Chicago: Teemu
> Colorado: Ermo20
> Detroit: Rare Jewel
> Edmonton: Zemgus26
> Florida: uncleben85
> Montreal: TT1
> New Jersey: belair
> NY Islanders: BTrotts19
> NY Rangers: Joey Bones
> Ottawa: edguy
> Tampa Bay: 5cotland
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vancouver: King Weber
> Vegas: McMozesmadness
> Winnipeg: Zaddy Zads




Columbus please


----------



## FlamerForLife

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Arizona: FinPanda
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Calgary: Pondcake
> Carolina: showjaxx
> Chicago: Teemu
> Colorado: Ermo20
> Columbus: ZGirgs28
> Detroit: Rare Jewel
> Edmonton: Zemgus26
> Florida: uncleben85
> Montreal: TT1
> New Jersey: belair
> NY Islanders: BTrotts19
> NY Rangers: Joey Bones
> Ottawa: edguy
> Tampa Bay: 5cotland
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vancouver: King Weber
> Vegas: McMozesmadness
> Winnipeg: Zaddy Zads




I'll take Boston


----------



## Sundinisagod

Ristoreilly said:


> ***Announcement***
> 
> *THIS ONLY APPLIES TO PEOPLE CURRENTLY IN THE MOCK*. I will be hosting another one starting March 2nd, after the deadline. I may post the thread before that, and feel free to post your rosters and trade block, but no moves can be made until March 2nd, and all deals made in real life at the deadline will be honored. That's also the day I will conduct the lottery.
> 
> If you want in, you may claim your team first come, first serve on this thread. As always, I'm holding onto Buffalo and McMozesmadness has claimed Vegas. Feel free to choose a new team or stay with the one you were in this one. Also, if you don't want in, let me know so I know how many more people I need to find.
> 
> I'll update this post with the claimed teams for the next one.
> 
> Claimed Teams
> Anaheim: heusy_79
> Arizona: FinPanda
> Boston: FlamerForLife
> Buffalo: Ristoreilly
> Calgary: Pondcake
> Carolina: showjaxx
> Chicago: Teemu
> Colorado: Ermo20
> Columbus: ZGirgs28
> Detroit: Rare Jewel
> Edmonton: Zemgus26
> Florida: uncleben85
> Montreal: TT1
> New Jersey: belair
> NY Islanders: BTrotts19
> NY Rangers: Joey Bones
> Ottawa: edguy
> Tampa Bay: 5cotland
> Toronto: Patmac40
> Vancouver: King Weber
> Vegas: McMozesmadness
> Winnipeg: Zaddy Zads





Philly please and thanks!


----------



## Joey Bones

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Ivan Prosvetov, G, Minnesota (NAHL)*
> 
> Thanks for running this risto




Great pick for the last selection!!


----------



## uncleben

*Draft Summary*

Heading into the offseason, a large goal for the Florida Panthers was to add size and toughness to the team. We in Florida believe we have put together a team that will no longer be afraid to bite back! Defensive depth was another concern that we attempted to address.

Adding the likes of Andrew Shaw, Roman Polak, Viktor Loov, and Ryan Collins both size and defensive depth were addressed. Adding a great veteran like Jack Johnson, at a reasonable price was icing on the cake. 

Garrett Sparks will hopefully push our several goaltending prospects at the minor league level and can step in an emergency backup role if needed.

Many thanks to the players we parted ways with. Reto Berra, Graham Black, Patrick Shea, and Mackenzie Weegar. Shea and Weegar especially are two young players that we feel can one day contribute to their new teams. We wish them all the best.
Special wishes go to Alex Petrovic, who was ripped too soon from our hands by Vegas. Best of luck Alex!


Our draft went well. Unfortunately we were looking to add more picks, to help fill our quickly emptying cupboards, but were not able to. That said our focus was on defense, again, and forwards that could potentially play multiple positions down the road. While we were looking for players that would be ready to play sooner than later, we are comfortable with the mix we got.

*Second round, 43rd overall: Pierre-Olivier Joseph - D - Charlottetown Islanders - 6'0", 161lb*
Joseph is a prospect who has really improved his value in this his draft season. Joseph's confidence and poise is hard to ignore on the ice. He has good movement and vision, and projects to be a solid PP contributor in the NHL.

*Third round, 64th overall: Jake Leschyshyn - C - Regina Pats - 5'11", 181lb*
Son of former NHLer Curtis Leschyshyn, Jake chose to go the direction of forward instead of defense, a decision that seems to be working out for him. Jake plays a solid two-way game, and inherited a strong drive and understanding of the game from his father. While he may be a "safer" pick, if Jake can demonstrate the same dedication, consistency, and commitment his father did, he may be in for a long NHL career as well.

*Fifth round, 136th overall: Kasper Kotkansalo - D - Sioux Falls Stampede - 6'2", 190lb*
The Florida Panthers are comfortable in saying we had no intention of taking Kotkansalo with this pick... because we did not believe for a second he would still be around! A defender with good size, Kotkansalo is a shutdown defender, who can still contribute offensively to your team and generate chances. Kasper makes good passes and is not afraid to throw his body around if need be. While Kasper will need some time adjusting to the North American ice, he will have plenty of time to adjust as he has committed to Boston University next year to play with impressive bloodlines like Ty Amonte and 2018 top prospect Brady Tkachuk as well as potentially partnering up with BU linchpins Charlie McAvoy and Dante Fabbro.

*Sixth round, 171st overall: Daniil Skorikov - C/W - Tolpar Ufa - 6'3", 174lb*
With a slender frame, Skorikov will likely need to fill out a little more (and he has already since the beginning of the season) over the next couple seasons. The versatile forward has demonstrated skill and goal scoring prowess at both the U16 and U17 level and now needs to take that step forward at the next level. Expect Skorikov to spend the next year or two in Russia developing, but he may make a North American appearance before you know it.

*Seventh round, 200th overall: Tobias Geisser - D - EV Zug - 6'4", 201lb*
At 6'4" Geisser has amazing reach, but needs to work on his upper body strength. While his development has been slow, it has been steady, becoming a reliable defender that can play in most situations. While he will likely be a longer term project for Florida, with all of his international experience the Panthers will be watching very carefully at the 2018 World Juniors to see if he can step up and be an important piece for Team Switzerland.



Updated Roster

*Great thanks to Risto for hosting such an amazing draft!*


----------



## edguy

good to go for round 2


----------



## Sundinisagod

McMozesmadness said:


> This was the smoothest, fastest mock I've ever been in.
> 
> I feel like some fancy rich person being in all of the private Risto mocks.
> 
> Congrats to everyone, and thanks to Risto for comishing the heck out of these things.





Well said.

Great job Risto, I know how much work it is.


----------



## TT1

ill take mtl, ty!


----------



## MrClutch86

complete team
Drouin ($4M) - Stamkos ($8.5M) - Kucherov ($4.766667M)
Gusev ($825,000) - Nugent-Hopkins ($6M) - Eberle ($6M)
Killorn ($4.5M) - Point ($686,667) - Mantha ($863,333)
Paquette ($812,500) - Boyle ($2.25) - Boll ($900,000)
Yakupov ($950,000)

Hedman ($7.875M) - Stralman ($4.5M)
Garrison ($4.6M) - Green ($4.5-1.5M retained)
Koekkoek ($1.2M) - Hickey ($2.2M)

Vasilevski ($3.5)
Nilsson ($1M)

Cap 75,000,000
Spent $70,420,030	
Cap Space = $4,579,970

Added prospects:
Dunn
Barbashev
few others

Traded prospects:
Howden

Draft picks: 
Popugayev
Rasanen
Binner
Studenic
Anokhovsky

Thanks to RistoReilly for hosting this draft. I will be sitting out the next one but hope to partake in another in the near future.


----------



## Calgareee

Risto just out of curiosity when will you open the remaining teams for people not registered in this one?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Calgareee said:


> Risto just out of curiosity when will you open the remaining teams for people not registered in this one?




Likely when the thread is up.


----------



## Calgareee

Ristoreilly said:


> Likely when the thread is up.




Thanks. Will keep my eyes open!


----------



## Paneerboy

I'll pick up Nashville


----------

